# Roleplaying Mafia Game X: Members Mafia Madness



## Friday (Aug 31, 2011)

*Members Mafia Madness*

*RULES*
Rules are thanks to James, but are not exactly like his. It is imperative to read them.​*DAY PHASE*

The day phase is when every player is encouraged to discuss about the proceedings of the game and decide who to lynch. 

Voting for lynching is open for every player. Follow this format: *[Vote lynch player name]* and the Mafia Deities will bless you. 

*If a player fails to vote but has posted in one day phase, that will count as an automatic self-vote. If a player votes for a dead person and has not changed their votes, it will count as a self vote! *This means that *VOTING NO LYNCH IS NOT ALLOWED.*

*EDITING IS NOT ALLOWED. NEVER EVER EDIT YOUR VOTE IN ONE POST. THERE ARE ROLES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THE CONTENTS WITHIN A POST, SO IT IS IMPERATIVE TO NOT EDIT. PERSISTENT EDITING WILL RESULT IN A MODKILL, ESPECIALLY IF YOU DELETE YOUR POST!* 

*EVERYONE MUST POST TWICE PER PHASE* This also includes your vote. Failure to do so will result in a modblock for the night phase.

*KEEP SPAMMING TO A MINIMUM.* This is a section with post count, and that's really cool to a lot of you, but don't abuse it. You'll be warned.

If a player fails to vote in two (2) *CONSECUTIVE* day phases, they will be modkilled.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every day phase.

Day phases approximately last *24 hours*. 

*Day actions are on a first sent first performed basis, unlike night phase actions which are all performed at the end of the Dawn Phase*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*NIGHT PHASE*


There shall be *NO POSTING DURING THE NIGHT PHASE.* I may give a warning in the thread that whosoever posts after said warning will be brutally and mercilessly modkilled  or modblocked depending on my mood.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every night phase. 

Each night phase lasts approximately *24 hours* unless i explicitly state that i shall extend it due to moderator-excusable reasons.  

I will not wait for any night actions not sent in. *24 hours is 24 hours.*

*Every night action that is not roleblocked will still be performed even if the players of those actions are being killed.* Lol that sounds morbid. For example, if player A's night action is to kill player B and player C happens to target player A for a kill/roleblock/protection/etc., the player A will still kill/roleblock/protect/etc. player B but will die by the hands of player C.  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*MISCELLANEOUS*


Leave the game discussion in this thread *UNLESS YOU ARE MAFIA CONSPIRING WITH EACH OTHER DURING THE NIGHT PHASE OR MASONS WITH SOMEONE* in which case you may use any form of communication lines you see fit. 

*DO NOT POST ONCE YOU ARE DEAD.* Do not provide hints or comments that will intentionally or otherwise influence the living player's choices for lynch and/or actions. I will neg you 

*PLEASE BE AS ACTIVE AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN.* Remember that consecutively not voting in the day phase earns you a splendid modkill. However, if you have a legitimate reason to be inactive, inform me ahead of time of the reason for anticipated inactivity and how long the perceived duration of such will be. 

*ROLE REVEALING IS ALLOWED, BUT GREATLY GREATLY DISCOURAGED.* However, do not post screen caps nor copypasta the contents of *ANY MESSAGE CONTAINING YOUR ROLES*. You shall be modkilled if you do. 

I would like to inform you all that *THE ROLE ASSIGNMENT IS RANDOM* so any fandom, gender, and name basis for role assignment is moot.  

*The mafia godfathers must send in the mafia?s night actions along with the faction kill. Only one PM will be accepted, so if you fuck up, too bad.* 

Also, pay attention to your role descriptions as some actions can be used only at night and only at day, some actions can be used at either night or day, and some actions can be used every night and day. 

*The player with the most votes will get lynched. * 

If a kill fails, the target will be labeled as *[????]* and it will be simply stated that the attack failed.

Any questions, PM me.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

*Player List*

*Alive:* (25)
2.Agmaster 
6.Belphegoob 
9.Butō Rengoob 
10.Chibason
17.FakePeace 
19.Geijutsu 
20.Gogeta Sphyer 
21.Gaia Moon 
23.Greenbeast 
24.hammer  
29.Jessicα 
31.Jαmes 
32.Kaitou 
35.Laix 
36.Law *[SonnyBillWilliams]*
41.Narcissus 
43.Platinum 
47.Samavarti 
48.Shark Skin
49.Shin - Zangetsu
50.Shota Cubey
51.SonnyBillWilliams 
52.SoulTaker 
55.Tempest Phantom
56.Tgoobaki 

---------------------------------

*Dead:* (36)​1.>.> *[Geijutsu]*
3.Awesome *[On and On]*
4.AznKuchikiChick *[Greenbeast]* *WINNER*
5.Immortal King *[hammer]*
7.blacklusterseph004 *[Chibason]*
8.Blaze *[Cokie the Clown]*
11.Chigoobarito *[Paper Person]*
12.Cocoa *[Darth]*
13.Cokie the Clown *[James]*
14.Darth *[FakePeace]*
15.Distance *[Shark Skin]*
16.Enterthetao *[blacklusterseph004]*
18.Fear *[Kue]*
22.Goobikazi *[Tempest Phantom]*
25.Heloves *[Chigoobarito]*
26.Hidden Nin *[Quinn]*
27.Insignia *[Samavarti]*
28.Ishamael *[Stunna]*
30.JiraiyatheGallant *[Belphegoob]*
33.KizaruTachio *[Mastic]*
34.Kue *[Kaitou]*
37.Legend *[Shin - Zangetsu]*
38.Chigoobarito *[Goobikazi]*
39.Lunaticman *[Baroxio]*
40.Mastic *[KizaruTachio]*
42.On and On *[Tribulation]*
44.Quinn *[Lunaticman]*
45.rafaella *[Heloves]*
46.Paper Person *[Gogeta]*
53.Sphyer *[Agmaster]*
54.JiraiyatheGallant *[Laix]*
57.thdyingbreed *[EntertheTao]*
58.The_Unforgiven *[JiraiyatheGallant]*
59.Tribulation *[~Mystic Serenade~]*
60.Vash TS *[LegendaryBeauty]*
61.~Mystic Serenade~ *[Awesome]*


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

*Phase Activites*

*Day Phase 1:*






*Night Phase 1:*



*Day Phase 2:*











*Night Phase 2:*


*Night Phase 3:*


*Day Phase 4:*






​


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

*Role List*

Closed Set-up​


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

*Lynch the Inactives*



*Friday:* Before I am lynched and the game will officially begin I would like to say one thing. I warned people about joining this game, telling them to not join if they were unable to make two posts per day. However, 61 people still signed up, and someone getting modblocked the first day is bound to happen. For this reason, I encourage players to lynch whomever they feel is inactive. Do as you must, and good luck. 

*Cocoa* (Friday) has been lynched.

*Cocoa*
*[Mafia Host] *- If Cocoa is lynched, he will become the mafia host of the game 

btw, *hammer* (the player) is town.
*Game Begins*​


----------



## River Song (Sep 1, 2011)

First 

Looking forward to it


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol oh Lord, it begins


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Yea, new game. Since I'm dead in all the other games this is good.




I wonder who has my role. Bet it's bulletproof.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Love that new thread smell.

*[Vote Lynch Mystic]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Blaze you often mafia?  I often wondered these past nights which players would end up making up the mafia


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

Forever town


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Remember to read the opening write-up. It contains information (hammer is town).


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Hammer the player, or Hammer the role?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Blaze you often mafia?  I often wondered these past nights which players would end up making up the mafia


i would be in the mafia
bet your bottom dollar

so hammer, the role, is town?
inb4 those announcements cause a mindfuck 

now who is me?


----------



## Fear (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder what my role is.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

thank god this game started today
since i got modblocked in my other game today
*[vote lynch Greenbeast]*


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

Who got me? 

If you get day 1'd. I am negging yo ass.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> i would be in the mafia
> bet your bottom dollar
> 
> so hammer, the role, is town?
> ...



The player 

the confusion has begun.

Guys hammer, the player, is town.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

Since Editing is not allowed, I forgot to add. It was a joke.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

RNG has spoken.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Goobikazi]*

RNG.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

Until I know who the inactives will be.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gooba Moon]
*
No RNG for me.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

1st page get

mystic is mafia


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

My role better not be in the hands of a terribad. It's almost certain to be town.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 1, 2011)

It's started been waiting for this game  I wonder who has my role


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder who has my role


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, silly me. Sphyer or SoulTaker. Who to lynch?


----------



## Fear (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm probably an Independent.
*
[Vote Lynch On and On]
*


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Cooke the Clown]*

PLACEHOLDER VOTE. DONT YELL AT ME FOR NOT READING THE THREAD OKAY THANKS GUYS


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh, silly me. Sphyer or SoulTaker. Who to lynch?



I'll have to make you regret even considering trying to vote lynch me


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

This should be good


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, provided you're mafia, you can't hurt me. Trash.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch AznKuchikiChic]
*/Annoying posting style


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well, provided you're mafia, you can't hurt me. Trash.



I wont have to lay a hand on you.

Rather, I'd like to use another method


----------



## River Song (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Cooke the Clown]*
> 
> PLACEHOLDER VOTE. DONT YELL AT ME FOR NOT READING THE THREAD OKAY THANKS GUYS



Its two pages, if it was ten that would be excusable but its 2 .


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh gee, I wonder who has my role?!

/original


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> The player
> 
> the confusion has begun.
> 
> Guys hammer, the player, is town.


so, how hax is the mafia if announcing a player's allegiance on day 1 was necessary?


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Blaze you often mafia?  I often wondered these past nights which players would end up making up the mafia


Don't think so. I don't think I was more mafia than town. So most likely my role would be town either cop or bulletproof. If I was mafia perhaps cop/godfather. 


The only thing that did stand me out more than usual was my bulletproof role.

But maybe that is changed once I took a break. 


Raf has to be mafia role no doubt at all.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> so, how hax is the mafia if announcing a player's allegiance on day 1 was necessary?



I don't think he was talking about Hammer the player. I think he was talking about Hammer's role is town.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Cooke the Clown]*
> 
> PLACEHOLDER VOTE. DONT YELL AT ME FOR NOT READING THE THREAD OKAY THANKS GUYS



There's one fucking page  I read it in less than 20 seconds

*[vote lynch Greenbeast]*

That's suspicious as hell.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

His idiocy isn't suspicious. He deserves to be lynched regardless, though.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

What? Hammer the player is town? Oh fair enough. My bad. I got it wrong but what why randomly say that?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> The player
> 
> the confusion has begun.
> 
> *Guys hammer, the player, is town*.



so ya sonny i think he was talking about the player


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

Post too slow Cokie. Keep up Cokie, jeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder who got me. 

Also; *[Vote Lynch Kue]* ]=<


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think Greenbeast is really that stupid. His post is practically screaming "I'm trying to get by unnoticed" in a rather stupid kind of way.

When there's one page and you say "Brb reading thread" that's suspicious. Only a mafia would do that and would do so. It seems he's just trying to blend in.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

I disagree, but do as you will.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> Its two pages, if it was ten that would be excusable but its 2 .



Thanks for using sense. 

I'm probably jester btw or bomb.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2011)

Hammer's role is called a child if I'm not mistaken? It's revealed on day 1 that they are town obviously.

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

Obligatory I wonder who has my role?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't think Greenbeast is really that stupid. His post is practically screaming "I'm trying to get by unnoticed" in a rather stupid kind of way.
> 
> When there's one page and you say "Brb reading thread" that's suspicious. Only a mafia would do that and would do so. It seems he's just trying to blend in.


If he was trying to blend in all that needed to be said was "Wonder who got my role?" or "Wonder what my role can do?"

He might actually be stupid D:


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Read the last two pages of dbz and you'll understand why I posted that


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

part of me wants to lynch gb right now


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

the mafia(s) must be all kinds of hax
btw, my role has limitless potential
can we kill the sk first please? :33


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

It was one page he had to read. One. That post by greenbeast is obviously just a way to blend in, but since there was only 2 pages it failed.


----------



## River Song (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Read the last two pages of dbz and you'll understand why I posted that



Well then read the thread and then post, its quite simple really

*insert meercat advert for car insurance*

I'm going to wait and see what you do next


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

You have any idea who the SK might be raf?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Read the last two pages of dbz and you'll understand why I posted that



I read it in under 20 seconds. Maybe even less than 10. 

It's really not that hard. You were clearing trying to blend in and it failed.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

*[vote lynch greenbeast]*
day 1 wagon?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> You have any idea who the SK might be raf?



I doubt he does, but I'm thinking he can become the role of any dead player


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah that post does seem like he was trying to blend a little bit, and then saying he's probably Jester or Bomb afterwards doesn't help his case.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright, let's do this


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't even want to think about how bad my role will be 

*[Vote No Lynch]*

^ Placeholder


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

i don't think were alowed to no lynch


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> You have any idea who the SK might be raf?


i say fear is the sk, because it just works
there's no chance of getting him day 1'd though :/


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

How hurtful would it be to someone if their role was just generic. Ouccccccccccch. That would be a killer.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

You guys are failing.
It wasdirected at people in the dbz game cause they were being jerk offs cause I made a placeholder vote while ivread the thread.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Voting no lynch isn't allowed.

Also, keep the editing to a minimum.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> i don't think were alowed to no lynch



You are allowed, but you are voting for yourself when you do it.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2011)

> The mafia godfathers must send in the mafia’s night actions along with the faction kill. Only one PM will be accepted, so if you fuck up, too bad.



Multiple factions. It should've been obvious anyways in a 60 man game.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> i say fear is the sk, because it just works
> there's no chance of getting him day 1'd though :/



Theres always a chance Rafaella, if you just believe anything is possible. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Fear]*


----------



## River Song (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> You guys are failing.
> It wasdirected at people in the dbz game cause they were being jerk offs cause I made a placeholder vote while ivread the thread.



Well some of us weren't playing the DBZ game and you've just made yourself look like either a bad townie or Mafia.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

So...this is a very meta setup.  Page 1...whoa whoa are these spite votes or what?

Aw friday should have said hammer the character was town.  Even if it was a lie I was boggling after reading that for 5 minutes.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a premonition that somethings coming...soon


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Multiple factions. It should've been obvious anyways in a 60 man game.



In my defense, it was copy pasta from the SSBB game. It's like that in the Avatar game too. The mystique is still there :33


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> You guys are failing.
> It wasdirected at people in the dbz game cause they were being jerk offs cause I made a placeholder vote while ivread the thread.



10. Fucking. Seconds.

You aren't that stupid Greenbeast. You improved quite a bit in a short period of time. You know better by now than to do that as town.

The only other explanation is that you are mafia. It's obvious you were trying to blend in.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch GB]*

you tried to hard, state your case

this is a different game


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 1, 2011)

Bleh. I read over it all but missed the giant no lynching is not allowed.. and assumed it was because I've never seen a game without it .__.

*[Change Vote Lynch Baroxio]*

^ New Placeholder


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Greenbeast]*

Anyway's unless a better candidate comes up keeping my vote here.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Interesting D1 wagon.

Votals: 31 is majority!
GB – 5 (Cokie, Awesome, Rafa, Legend, Thdyingbreed)
Mystic – 1 (Bel)
James – 1 (Trib)
Goobikazi – 1 (LB)
O&O – 1 (Fear)
Cokie – 1 (GB)
Azn – 1 (Blaze)
Kue – 1 (Kaitou)
Cubey – 1 (Hammer)
Fear – 1 (SBW)
Baroxio – 1 (Tgoobaki)


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Theres always a chance Rafaella, if you just believe anything is possible.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Fear]*


a kill is faster than a lynch dear


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> How hurtful would it be to someone if their role was just generic. Ouccccccccccch. That would be a killer.



Not really. I love generic.  No pressure and I get to make all sorts of gambles. My role may be generic.


----------



## River Song (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch GB]*


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Multiple factions. It should've been obvious anyways in a 60 man game.



Nice catch.

Oh yeah, and...

*[Vote Lynch Agmaster]*


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> How hurtful would it be to someone if their role was just generic. Ouccccccccccch. That would be a killer.



I would so hate if Kaitou was generic. ]=<


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright, I'm gonna step out for a bit, so I'll be back soon.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol I explained why I posted that...are you guys Just not readiing my post


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I have a premonition that somethings coming...soon





Friday said:


> Alright, I'm gonna step out for a bit, so I'll be back soon.



Sphyer hinting at an action that did not come. This is quite suspicious.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Interesting D1 wagon.
> 
> Votals: 31 is majority!
> GB ? 5 (Cokie, Awesome, Rafa, Legend, Thdyingbreed)
> ...


I voted for Cubey you silly.



Law said:


> Nice catch.
> 
> Oh yeah, and...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Agmaster]*


Friday says it was a copy and paste from another game but still one mafia in a sixty man game sounds unlikely.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Agmaster]*

I will put my trust in the RNG.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

also I was saying the role greenbeast is probably a bomb or jester...

I wasn't talking about what role I have


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Not really. I love generic.  No pressure and I get to make all sorts of gambles. My role may be generic.


i love being a generic too just for this


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sphyer hinting at an action that did not come. This is quite suspicious.



Oh don't worry, it's coming


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Nice catch.
> 
> Oh yeah, and...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Agmaster]*





Samavarti said:


> *[Vote Lynch Agmaster]*
> 
> I will put my trust in the RNG.



1/60 chance of getting that. Highly unlikely. That's no better excuse than bandwagoning. Highly suspicious.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> a kill is faster than a lynch dear



I can't help you there. I apologize


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

So whats going on    ?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> 1/60 chance of getting that. Highly unlikely. That's no better excuse than bandwagoning. Highly suspicious.



Whatcha talking about?

I didn't vote Ag because of RNG. Read his post, I don't like it.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Oh don't worry, it's coming


you are gonna target a bomb again


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Kind of a waste of a gamble, as the only difference between this role and the last is that I can say I.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Whatcha talking about?
> 
> I didn't vote Ag because of RNG. Read his post, I don't like it.



That wasn't directed at you. That was directed at Samavarti. That was a bandwagoning vote, not RNG. Unless the RNG gods truly frown upon him, that was a bandwagoning vote.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> So whats going on    ?



Read the thread.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> 1/60 chance of getting that. Highly unlikely. That's no better excuse than bandwagoning. Highly suspicious.



1/60 are the chances of getting any number actually.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That wasn't directed at you. That was directed at Samavarti. That was a bandwagoning vote, not RNG. Unless the RNG gods truly frown upon him, that was a bandwagoning vote.



Gotcha. You're probably right.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 1, 2011)

@Isha: Whoops, my bad.

Votals: 31 is majority!
GB – 6 (Cokie, Awesome, Rafa, Legend, Thdyingbreed, Paper)
Aggie – 2 (Law, Samavarti)
Mystic – 1 (Bel)
James – 1 (Trib)
Goobikazi – 1 (LB)
O&O – 1 (Fear)
Cokie – 1 (GB)
Azn – 1 (Blaze)
Kue – 1 (Kaitou)
Cubey – 1 (Isha)
Fear – 1 (SBW)
Baroxio – 1 (Tgoobaki)


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

or it could just be an rng vote


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Lets lynch whoever is 7 or 13 on the list.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Lets lynch whoever is 7 or 13 on the list.



I see what you did there. 
basterd


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Those are my 2 favorite numbers so whoever has them I want them dead.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Greenbeast]*

Sorry for this person who I am. It looks like I wont be able to do it justice

Oh well. But yeah awesome and rafaellaa are being scummy

And I actually do think people who use Eng are scummy


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a more solid reason but still flimsy, Law.  

Needing to vote, and _not _liking the idea of RNG, _I_ will guess and say *[Vote Lynch Cocoa].  *you're a little maverick about self voting.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Those are my 2 favorite numbers so whoever has them I want them dead.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm currently reading page 3 right now. I'll post again once I catch up.

Also, I wonder who has my role. It's independent, right?


----------



## River Song (Sep 1, 2011)

Going to bed, Don't spam too much dearies


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> you are gonna target a bomb again



That sounds about right. I'm willing to target and set off a bomb


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Greenbeast]*
> 
> Sorry for this person who I am. It looks like I wont be able to do it justice
> 
> ...



This is even more scummy. You aren't one to just give up and lynch yourself this early. You are most likely just doing this to get votes off you.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder how fodder I am in this round and whether I would be considered mafia/town/independant/other/God


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Also

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*

Just my intuition


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Also
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Awesome]*
> 
> Just my intuition



Mad I caught you slipping?


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

@awesome I always vote for myslef when people don't listen to me...


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> That's a more solid reason but still flimsy, Law.
> 
> Needing to vote, and _not _liking the idea of RNG, _I_ will guess and say *[Vote Lynch Cocoa].  *you're a little maverick about self voting.


A little maverick? I was looking for posts I could reply to, so I could post one of my 1/2 posts that wouldn't be considered spam. I found that someone misunderstood something and corrected them. If you want to vote for me go right ahead. I still don't know who to vote for.


----------



## River Song (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> @awesome I always vote for myslef when people don't listen to me...



We're not not listening to you, we just want a better argument


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Mad I caught you slipping?



Yes I am


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

It's not possible to give a better argument.

My first post was making fun of the people in the dbz game for then taunting me.

There's nothing else to it.

But hey whatever Lynch me I guess


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll keep that noted after we lynch scum. You're the next scum in line, Sphyer


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'll keep that noted after we lynch scum. You're the next scum in line, Sphyer



I can't wait.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

If I lynch based on my intuition people will say Im mafia, if I dont vote I get modkilled, if I bandwagon people say Im mafia for bandwagoning. So what should I do?


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

You should finger everyone.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> If I lynch based on my intuition people will say Im mafia, if I dont vote I get modkilled, if I bandwagon people say Im mafia for bandwagoning. So what should I do?



RNG that shit.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> If I lynch based on my intuition people will say Im mafia, if I dont vote I get modkilled, if I bandwagon people say Im mafia for bandwagoning. So what should I do?



Not this. Noted and bookmarked as suspicious for later.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> If I lynch based on my intuition people will say Im mafia, if I dont vote I get modkilled, if I bandwagon people say Im mafia for bandwagoning. So what should I do?



You should have just voted without saying anything.

Now people will think your using your low-post count in conjunction with this plead for help that your trying to act like a noob so people won't think your mafia.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome is trying too hard -_-

Also Lynch gb just because he's gb


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

I go to parties- sometimes til 4.

It's hard to leave when you can't find the door.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Awesome]*

Because pretending like you've found an obvious scum 10 minutes into day one based on absolutely nothing is obnoxious. And then continuing to push it as fact multiple more times is even more obnoxious.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

*[vote lynch awesome]*

you just confirmed my suspicion.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> I go to parties- sometimes til 4.
> 
> It's hard to leave when you can't find the door.



The white powder on the table I take a sniff

Everything gets dark it's like I'm Sith.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The white powder on the table I take a sniff
> 
> Everything gets dark it's like I'm Sith.



Hmm, let's try this again...

I have a Mansion - forget the price...
I've never been there - they tell me it's nice.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> *[vote lynch awesome]*
> 
> you just confirmed my suspicion.



Bandwagoning on your first vote on the first bandwagon on the person who found you scummy. Even more suspicious. Easy mistake for someone new to make as scum.




Tribulation said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Awesome]*
> 
> Because pretending like you've found an obvious scum 10 minutes into day one based on absolutely nothing is obnoxious. And then continuing to push it as fact multiple more times is even more obnoxious.



I find your scumbuddy? I'm fairly confident in this lynch. I'm trying to go back to the way I used to be before the UG game. I'm not letting anyone stop me


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

why are peopel confused about me it said PLAYER noty role

im so town?

is role hinting allowed or no?

im innocent


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Hmm, let's try this again...
> 
> I have a Mansion - forget the price...
> I've never been there - they tell me it's nice.



This coke -is white like rice

These bitches try to steal it-I kill em like Mice.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, you're safe from being lynched...but it doesn't mean we're going to follow you, lol


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This coke is white like rice
> 
> These bitches try to steal it-I kill em like Mice.



No.


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Yeah, you're safe from being lynched...but it doesn't mean we're going to follow you, lol



ok good 

so who we lynching


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> No.



yes


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *You should have just voted without saying anything.*
> 
> Now people will think your using your low-post count in conjunction with this plead for help that your trying to act like a noob so people won't think your mafia.



That's arguably the scummiest thing a mafia can possibly do. That kind of advice shouldn't be given to others.

In fact, it makes me think you're trying to make others look suspicious.

*[Vote Lynch KizaruTachio]*


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky hammer

Your safe this time


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Bandwagoning on your first vote on the first bandwagon on the person who found you scummy. Even more suspicious. Easy mistake for someone new to make as scum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thing is, Im not new at mafia. I may be new here but dont threat me like a newbie or consequences will be felt.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

What non-awesome?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

So you make a post pretty much about being new to mafia... now you're saying you're not new?

*[change vote lynch Insignia]*


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2011)

Well i have to addmit that trying to begin a badwagoon in the first ten minutes of the game, and then accuse everyone who vote to lynch you of being scum, is, well...quite scummy.
Then again greenbeast failed attemps to blend with the town are quite suspicious too, i think i will wait a bit more to decide who to lynch.

Edit.

Actually forget about what i said,


Insignia said:


> Thing is, Im not new at mafia. I may be new here but dont threat me like a newbie or consequences will be felt.


His first post was already kinda suspicious, but threatening people for voting for you, and not making sense at all, is even more suspicious
*[Change Vote Lynch Insignia].*


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So you make a post pretty much about being new to mafia... now you're saying you're not new?
> 
> *[change vote lynch Insignia]*



When the hell did I make a post of being new. I just stated what I was observing here.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> If I lynch based on my intuition people will say Im mafia, if *I dont vote I get modkilled*, if I bandwagon people say Im mafia for bandwagoning. So what should I do?



Okay mafia. 

You could just hold your tongue and your vote until you actually have something relevant or helpful to post. 
This heavy WIFOM isn't it. The phase started not an hour ago so nobody is pressuring you for your vote. Learn this, if you make relevant, sensible posts you will *never* worry about what your post looks like unless you are mafia. You also won't make excuses for why you're posting.

Now you're voting for Awesome based on what? Tribulation has at least given a reason but you just jumped on the wagon and voted him because he suspects you which is just  especially after that post you made. That's typical mafia behaviour.

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> That's arguably the scummiest thing a mafia can possibly do. That kind of advice shouldn't be given to others.
> 
> In fact, it makes me think you're trying to make others look suspicious.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch KizaruTachio]*



He was a noob and I was just messing with him. 

Calm down and use some of that aggression  on actual mafia.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol I wasn't trying to blend in as you guys are saying.

You guys would know that if you were reading my post.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

There are so many suspects.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Then she lifted the candle, she showed me the way.
There were voices down the corridor, thought I heard them say...


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

God damn sometimes I wonder if people have brains. I clearly voted on the way he was acting,(look above my vote post). And I rather vote now since no one will come up with any info since its day 1. Lynch me, my role is pretty useless anyways since I cant do anything. I can assure you I am town but people wont believe me. I usually tell the truth so its up to you to believe me.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia, you tried to blend in and failed horribly at it. You jumped at me because I found you suspicious. You're being obvious mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> There are so many suspects.



Yeah...

59 of them.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Let me rephrase what I said above
"God damn I wonder if people use there brains."


----------



## Fear (Sep 1, 2011)

Some horrible reasoning I am seeing in some votes.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn I wonder if people use their brains.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Insignia, you tried to blend in and failed horribly at it. You jumped at me because I found you suspicious. You're being obvious mafia.



Please define blending in? If I was trying to blend in I would be accusing people left and right and calling everyone scum. I accused you and you immediately had suspicion of me, not the other way around.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Please define blending in? If I was trying to blend in I would be accusing people left and right and calling everyone scum. I accused you and you immediately had suspicion of me, not the other way around.



ORLY, Mafia?




Insignia said:


> If I lynch based on my intuition people will say Im mafia, if I dont vote I get modkilled, if I bandwagon people say Im mafia for bandwagoning. So what should I do?





Awesome said:


> Not this. Noted and bookmarked as suspicious for later.






Insignia said:


> *[vote lynch awesome]*
> 
> you just confirmed my suspicion.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Damn I wonder if people use their brains.



I don't understand the inferred question.

I've switched my brain off recently.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> ORLY, Mafia?



clearly I had suspicion over you already. I even said it. Do you see me trying to accuse others who replied to my comment?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast actually had a point when he said he wasn't trying to blend in.

I mean, go look at the first post he made. It should've been obvious he wanted to attract attention for some reason.



KizaruTachio said:


> He was a noob and I was just messing with him.
> 
> Calm down and use some of that aggression  on actual mafia.



Nope, my vote stays for now unless I decide to sheep in favor of someone I believe.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> ORLY, Mafia?





Insignia said:


> clearly I had suspicion over you already. I even said it. Do you see me trying to accuse others who replied to my comment?



Nothing's wrong as far as I can see.
We make it harder than it has to be.
And I can't tell you why...


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

townies do so love arguing with townies
or perhaps one of you is mafia and already through the net


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> townies do so love arguing with townies
> or perhaps one of you is mafia and already through the net



Or perhaps they're both mafia, drawing attention from another mafia member who had votes.


----------



## On and On (Sep 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Hammer's role is called a child if I'm not mistaken? It's revealed on day 1 that they are town obviously.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Cubey]*
> 
> Obligatory I wonder who has my role?



Yup. It's generally called the "innocent child"

Thinking about having one in Naruto 

*[vote lynch Rafaella]*

for now


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Bye bye people, good luck in lynching someone.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> *Nope, my vote stays for now unless I decide to sheep in favor of someone I believe.*



Whatever


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Bye bye people, good luck in lynching someone.



Caught in being scum and leaves the thread because you can't defend yourself.

You have a lot to learn on this forum, mafia


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Bye bye people, good luck in lynching someone.



Why are you giving up so easily?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol lynch the noob mafia or lynch the inactives


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Greenbeast actually had a point when he said he wasn't trying to blend in.
> 
> I mean, go look at the first post he made. It should've been obvious he wanted to attract attention for some reason.



This is quite true. Greendbeast doesn't like fading into the background. He likes to be seen and discussed.



Cocoa said:


> There are so many suspects.



Hehehehehe! Like who?


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Too early to call anyone inactive -_-


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol lynch the noob mafia or lynch the inactives



Friday suggested inactives go first in the opening write up.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

Lynch awesome, so we don't have to go through this every time someone places a vote without giving a reason or being the first to do so.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Never too early, going over the list you could probably guess who might post the bare minimum based on past performances.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Trib doesn't want me scumhunting throughout this game. 

Sorry, but I'm going back to how I was before I started doing terrible.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't stuff for attention


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Trib doesn't want me scumhunting throughout this game.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm going back to how I was before I started doing terrible.



Scumhunting is cool, but wild accusations based on absolutely nothing only a couple hours into day one is not scumhunting, lol.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

He could be just stirring the pot like Cubey does all the time lol


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

It works wonders quite a bit, Trib. 

Also, note how Insignia is still viewing this thread after he gave up. It proves he can't defend himself and is likely mafia.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It works wonders quite a bit, Trib.
> 
> Also, note how Insignia is still viewing this thread after he gave up. It proves he can't defend himself and is likely mafia.



Or it proves he's just annoyed and doesn't feel like getting worked up over baseless accusations.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

*Incoming day action*


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

He completely lied about him calling me suspicious first. That's blatant lying 

That's really fucking suspicious.


----------



## Distance (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank goodness I decided to turn on my laptop before I went to bed and see if this game had started yet, or else I would have woken up to see over 1000 posts or something.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Distance (Sep 1, 2011)

Remember to keep spamming to a minimum Sphyer.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Hehehehehe! Like who?


Everyone is accusing one another. They are all suspects to me. I just can't decide who I want to vote for yet.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay im back, and how was I still viewing this thread when I was logged off? I went to eat, I never gave up. WTh. Lynch me, then kill Awesome for trying so hard to get me to die. I am the most useless town anyways, well I think.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Okay im back, and how was I still viewing this thread when I was logged off? I went to eat, I never gave up. WTh. Lynch me, then kill Awesome for trying so hard to get me to die. I am the most useless town anyways, well I think.



 That means he's probably Law.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Okay im back, and how was I still viewing this thread when I was logged off? I went to eat, I never gave up. WTh. Lynch me, then kill Awesome for trying so hard to get me to die. *I am the most useless town anyways, well I think.*



Isn't that the tactic Maximo used?

Nice try.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

*The First Move*



*SonnyBillWilliams:* What you got under those trousers, lad?

*On and On:* What do you mean?

*SonnyBillWilliams:* I want to see you naked 

*On and On:* I think I'll pass. Only Friday gets to see what's under these pants.

*SonnyBillWilliams:* Guess I'll have to force you.

*SonnyBillWilliams* has stripped *On and On*... of all his abilities.​


----------



## Frosch (Sep 1, 2011)

fing Savage how can I spite kill/lynch him if he is not playing


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

So the role SonnyBillWilliams stripped the role On and On? Not the players?


----------



## Distance (Sep 1, 2011)

WTF!


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont know what "tactics" people use here. My tactic is pretty much being truthful when Im town and lying my ass of when Im mafia.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol omg SonnyB


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So the role SonnyBillWilliams stripped the role On and On? Not the players?



right... the only time a player will ever be in the write-up will be in parenthesis after they died, or if a role calls for it it'll be explicitly said.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Is onandon a girl or boy?0_0


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> I dont know what "tactics" people use here. My tactic is pretty much being truthful when Im town and lying my ass of when Im mafia.



You blatantly lied earlier. You just confirmed yourself as mafia


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 1, 2011)

That sounded kind of hot.


----------



## Distance (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> I dont know what "tactics" people use here. My tactic is pretty much being truthful when Im town and lying my ass of when Im mafia.



*[Vote Lynch Isignia]*

He's calling us all idiots.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> I dont know what "tactics" people use here. My tactic is pretty much being truthful when Im town and lying my ass of when Im mafia.



isnt that what you are supposed to do?


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You blatantly lied earlier. You just confirmed yourself as mafia



I still dont see where I lied?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone else aroused?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh god the write ups, my brain!!


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Is onandon a girl or boy?0_0



a boy.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> That sounded kind of hot.



I know right 

On and On being stripped by SonnyB. It's like one of my wet dreams realized by this game


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Distance said:


> *[Vote Lynch Isignia]*
> 
> He's calling us all idiots.



No not everyone is an idiot, but Awesome *cough* is being one right now. XD


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Well its two guys Law, so I'm not aroused


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Mystic is here, now i am


----------



## Frosch (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok maybe if rafaella uses her ability on LegendaryBeauty we could get some ..ahem results


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought. He was a girl lol

Hmm I'm not aroused make more steamy next time


----------



## Frosch (Sep 1, 2011)

or viceversa works too


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

I will. I was gonna post a more sexy picture, but the best ones I could find where slightly censored, and I don't wanna get banned for posting pubes that are barely showing or someone covering their cock with their hands


----------



## Distance (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd like to say here - what is so wrong with role revealing if nobody knows if said role is mafi or town? No roles or abilities have been given in the opening post...


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

Send them to me

K back to the game...


----------



## On and On (Sep 1, 2011)

Too much

Friday is so smutty


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Distance said:


> I'd like to say here - what is so wrong with role revealing if nobody knows if said role is mafi or town? No roles or abilities have been given in the opening post...



That's why I allowed role revealing, essentially. People can argue that someone like WAD is pro-town or pro-mafia. You have no idea how my brain is wired.


----------



## Distance (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> That's why I allowed role revealing, essentially. People can argue that someone like WAD is pro-town or pro-mafia. You have no idea how my brain is wired.



Tis' going to end in madness, but I will trust your Friday.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> I will. I was gonna post a more sexy picture, but the best ones I could find where slightly censored, and I don't wanna get banned for posting pubes that are barely showing or someone covering their cock with their hands



Better safe than sorry 

Seriously though don't post that


----------



## Distance (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay I'm out peeps, got a date tomorrow! I imagine that this place will blow up with activity in about 2 hours or so.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

> Insignia said:
> 
> 
> > Please define blending in? If I was trying to blend in I would be accusing people left and right and calling everyone scum. I accused you and you immediately had suspicion of me, not the other way around.
> ...






Insignia said:


> I dont know what "tactics" people use here. My tactic is pretty much being truthful when Im town and *lying my ass of when Im mafia.*



1. He's blatantly lying in the first quote.
2. He tried to blend in and act innocent. 
3. I called him out on being suspicious. He then says I'm suspicious for saying that. 

He basically confirmed himself as mafia. If this isn't obvious, I don't know what it is.

Also, SonnyBillWilliams is most likely mafia. Keep that in your heads for now.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

^ Which means, I'm guessing, Awesome is On and On.

First to ask about the ability; first to demonize the ability's user.

Amirite?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> 1. He's blatantly lying in the first quote.
> 2. He tried to blend in and act innocent.
> 3. I called him out on being suspicious. He then says I'm suspicious for saying that.
> 
> ...



Were you the one generified a coupla minutes ago?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Distance said:


> I'd like to say here - what is so wrong with role revealing if nobody knows if said role is mafi or town? No roles or abilities have been given in the opening post...



lol, i'm pretty sure whoever has me as their role is mafia


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm guessing the Bel role is indie, possibly the SK who can kill people by matching them to their roles. This is as good a reason as any not to roleclaim, btw.

Votals: 31 is majority!
GB – 6 (Cokie, Rafa, Legend, Thdyingbreed, Paper, GB)
Awesome – 3 (Sphyer, Trib, Insignia)
Insignia – 3 (Awesome, Shin, Distance)
Aggie – 2 (Law, Samavarti)
Mystic – 1 (Bel)
Goobikazi – 1 (LB)
O&O – 1 (Fear)
Cokie – 1 (GB)
Azn – 1 (Blaze)
Kue – 1 (Kaitou)
Cubey – 1 (Isha)
Fear – 1 (SBW)
Baroxio – 1 (Tgoobaki)
Cocoa – 1 (Aggie)
Trib – 1 (KT)
Rafa – 1 (O&O)


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright guys listen up. I can't be bothered to be subtle and argue this all day and I'm guaranteed to make it to night three.

I just got an investigative result that states that *Insignia is guilty*. 

I'm not the one that investigated him but someone here obviously did. I have an ability that allows me to acquire one random investigation result per day.
I also can't be killed until day phase 3 when I gain the ability to receive all investigation results but end up with a 50% chance of surviving an attack.

So get voting for Insignia now.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> clearly I had suspicion over you already. I even said it. Do you see me trying to accuse others who replied to my comment?



@Awesome You completely ignored this for your convenience am I correct? There were other who said that what I said sounded suspicious but I said that to see what you would say. A town would have kept the suspicion quiet and acted on it at night or gone straight for the lynch against me instead of saying what you said.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Knew I was right. Lynch that liar already. Thanks Shin.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer, you are a despicable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), which is why I love you and sincerely mean what I say:

I want to make sweet love to Hiruzen Sarutobi (the member <3) but I'm so shy to tell him this. I want him to spank me so hard and make me his goddess of shinobi...oh my~! If only I could be worthy for his greatness....but I could never be good enough for such an amazing and beautiful person that I admire such as Hiruzen Sarutobi.

Whenever I see Greenbeast, my heart pounds as I see and feel his manly presence to the depth of my very being. Oh, but I'll never be good for him >_<! Even if I can be as freaky as a beast, I'll never be able to tame him myself!

Xerces..oh Xerces, if only you were still here, I have so much I want to tell you. You were always better than me and the way you always put me in place made me want to be the hancock that wraps myself around your luscious body <3.

I despise everything about Tsunade, Azula and Hancock also! I truly just want to accept the Uchiha but I'm not good enough for them. My real favorite character is Uchiha Sasuke~ He's so kawaii and manly but I could never be good enough for him. Ever since I saw him, I've felt the blaze of amaterasu all over my body as it heated up from excitement =>_<=~!

And Sphyer...

You've defeated me so many times and shown me that ART is indeed superior to my beauty...no it is to say that there is beauty in your ART <3~!!!!! If only I could be as great as you. I lust for everything you have! 

Uguu! This is making me so bashful =0_0=~

But no matter what I say afterwards, ignore it because this is how I truly feel. Even if I'll act like I tsundere later, this is the truth....<3!!!

Thank you for forcing me to realize this; I meant every word.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Alright guys listen up. I can't be bothered to be subtle and argue this all day and I'm guaranteed to make it to night three.
> 
> I just got an investigative result that states that *Insignia is guilty*.
> 
> ...



clear mafia, what a lie. But you guys will believe him. I will role reveal at the very end before I am lynched


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Insigina] *

Just got back on, finished reading the last few pages, wasn't entirley sold on the GB lynch, but now that we got a confirmation. 

Doctor's protect Shin.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

lol @ the write-up. Friday's fantasy involves Sonny "forcing" On&On.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> -snip-



What. The. Fuck.

This is not LB.


Did she make a bet again?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> snip



Not sure if hacked or  has something to do with your role


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Chuck Norris hacked LB


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Dont protect shin since he is mafia. Lynch me, I dont care my role was pretty sucky anyways but I am town. Town Kill Shin at night


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

*[vote lynch Insignia]*
looks like awesome was right


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Insigina] *

he is the most scummy so far


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol Insignia. You're mafia. You confirmed yourself as mafia with your own posts and now it's time to give up and die. Nobody is going to listen to a mafia, especially one like you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

No, an ability was used on me. No doubt but that cunt Sphyer, which forced me to say that or I'd be killed before the end of the day phase.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder what LB will say when she gets her account back  

EDITamn I got ninja'd hard


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sphyer, you are a despicable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), which is why I love you and sincerely mean what I say:
> 
> I want to make sweet love to Hiruzen Sarutobi (the member <3) but I'm so shy to tell him this. I want him to spank me so hard and make me his goddess of shinobi...oh my~! If only I could be worthy for his greatness....but I could never be good enough for such an amazing and beautiful person that I admire such as Hiruzen Sarutobi.
> 
> ...



WTF? 

Were you forced to say this?


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No, an ability was used on me. No doubt but that cunt Sphyer, which forced me to say that or I'd be killed before the end of the day phase.



I wish i was talked about in such a positive way


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome was not right, you guys make me facepalm bad. I dont lynch myself unless I am clearly mafia and there is no way of defending myself or I am town and just want to hurry the lynch since defending myself is useless so people can see who really lied.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

lol ninja'd


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Narcissus got it. I was forced to say such, or die. 

Probably should've chosen die, though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Spyher got the best ability 

EDIT: O my god this ninja'ing is getting ridiculous


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

How the fuck does he keep getting these abilities is what I want to know.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

At least with my death we will confirm a couple mafia. Awesome, some guy who was defending him earlier and whoever said they know I am mafia.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh man my character better appear to especially with that kind of hot write up.


Also *[change vote lynch **Insignia]
*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol oh my, where has the pride of LB gone 

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Goobikazi]*

Trust me on this. It'll be extremely beneficial.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> How the fuck does he keep getting these abilities is what I want to know.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

I am some dude by the name of Samavarti. DOnt know if that will help my cause or not since I dont how this person usually plays


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd rather lynch confirmed mafia, LB. You might want to as well


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Narcissus got it. I was forced to say such, or die.
> 
> Probably should've chosen die, though.


It's okay. We know you didn't mean anything you typed. No need to wish death upon yourself. 

*[VOTE LYNCH INSIGNIA]*

Voting for anyone else would be rather fruitless.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Goobikazi]*
> 
> Trust me on this. It'll be extremely beneficial.



We'll do it next phase, if we try to get votes on him now it would only slow down momentum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Your previous set was better, Cocoa. Liar Game is amazing.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> I am some dude by the name of Samavarti. DOnt know if that will help my cause or not since I dont how this person usually plays



Samavarti requested his role to be mafia to Friday before the game started in the Mafia FC 

Nice try, scum. Now you just confirmed yourself.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

I was so happy LB you said you liked Sasuke(and was amused) ....but then it was too good to be true I guess.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Your previous set was better, Cocoa. Liar Game is amazing.



What's Liar Game ? :33


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Goobikazi]*
> 
> Trust me on this. It'll be extremely beneficial.


And how do you figure that exactly?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Insignia]*

Next phase is Goobizaki.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch Insignia]*
I give up in trying to defend myself. I am town and good luck to the mafia since it pisses me off when I am lynched as town and town is dumb enough to believe the mafia.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

A manga KT, look it up even though its on hiatus still I think


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Goobikazi said:


> And how do you figure that exactly?



I have my reasons, and it'll only reveal itself in time. I wouldn't call someone out on the first day unless it was something that needed to be done, and your death shall be orchestrated by me in order to ensure town gets ample aid.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Insignia]*

A confirmed mafia on day one? Nice.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

lol i repped that post
also
*[change vote lynch insignia]*


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Samavarti requested his role to be mafia to Friday before the game started in the Mafia FC
> 
> Nice try, scum. Now you just confirmed yourself.



Yeah and of course the host lets players decide what they want to be -_- your logic amazes me. Remember when I die kill Awesome and shin and that other guy who defended Awesome.

/facedesks


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I was so happy LB you said you liked Sasuke(and was amused) ....but then it was too good to be true I guess.



Nice to know my supposed conversion would make you a very happy man. It'll never happen, though.



KizaruTachio said:


> What's Liar Game ? :33



Quite clearly you missed my Liar Game mafia game.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Your previous set was better, Cocoa. Liar Game is amazing.


I know. I plan on switching it back in a day or so. I can't wait for the hiatus to end. :33



KizaruTachio said:


> What's Liar Game ? :33


It's an amazing manga. Go read it. The hiatus is supposed to end late this year or early next year.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

My scumdar has finally returned? 

:33:33

Miracles do come true. I've missed you so much :33


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]*


LegendaryBeauty said:


> Your previous set was better, Cocoa. Liar Game is amazing.


So is Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Yeah and of course the host lets players decide what they want to be -_- your logic amazes me. Remember when I die kill Awesome and shin and that other guy who defended Awesome.
> 
> /facedesks



Friday was doing requests. It's obvious you're mafia.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Cowboy Bepop is Akira tier. I doubt Liar Game comes close


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> My scumdar has finally returned?
> 
> :33:33
> 
> Miracles do come true. I've missed you so much :33



You are good at lying. You have my respect in future games.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 1, 2011)

LB  shoulda just chose death.

*[Vote Lynch insignia]*

I believe in this.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> -snip-





LegendaryBeauty said:


> No, an ability was used on me. No doubt but that cunt Sphyer, which forced me to say that or I'd be killed before the end of the day phase.



So very awesome.

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]*

If Shin was wrong, I vote Shin tomorrow.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> *[Vote Lynch Insignia]*
> 
> So is Cowboy Bebop.


I love them both. :33


KizaruTachio said:


> Cowboy Bepop is Akira tier. I doubt Liar Game comes close



Don't underestimate Liar Game.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

what color would mafia appear in the name? Red?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

please don't change your set cocoa
i like cowboy bebop


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 1, 2011)

@LB: That was the most terrifying thing I've ever read.

@Thdyingbreed: Why do you want to waste a protect? Shin said he's guaranteed to survive to N3.

Votals: 31 is majority!
Insignia – 17 (Awesome, Shin, Distance, KT, Thdyingbreed, Cokie, Legend, Blaze, Mystic, Cocoa, LB, Insignia, Tgoobaki, Rafa, Narcissus, Buto, Law)
GB – 2 (Paper, GB)
Awesome – 2 (Sphyer, Trib)
Aggie – 1 (Samavarti)
Mystic – 1 (Bel)
O&O – 1 (Fear)
Cokie – 1 (GB)
Kue – 1 (Kaitou)
Cubey – 1 (Isha)
Fear – 1 (SBW)
Cocoa – 1 (Aggie)
Rafa – 1 (O&O)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

People's names probably won't show up as colors until death or if a role revealing ability is used


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, I sincerely hope Shin's not lying.  *[Change Vote Lynch Insignia]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

So many people to spite, so little time.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

No but usually is mafia red? Im used to green being town and red being mafia, dont know if it differs here.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I have my reasons, and it'll only reveal itself in time. I wouldn't call someone out on the first day unless it was something that needed to be done, and your death shall be orchestrated by me in order to ensure town gets ample aid.


My death doesn't aid town in any way, so I can't wait to hear it. Begin your orchestration and self incrimination :3


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

If shin is lying he gets lynched that simple.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> please don't change your set cocoa
> i like cowboy bebop


Alright. I will keep it up for a few days.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Goobikazi said:


> My death doesn't aid town in any way, so I can't wait to hear it. Begin your orchestration and self incrimination :3



We'll see once you're dead, now won't we?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

I trust Shin, so *[Change Vote Lynch Insignia]*

Let's not forget KT, though.

And poor LB. Sphyer's got you on a leash, eh Tsunade?



LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Goobikazi]*
> 
> Trust me on this. It'll be extremely beneficial.



Quoted to keep in mind.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 1, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> @Thdyingbreed: Why do you want to waste a protect? Shin said he's guaranteed to survive to N3.


Didn't notice that part, but if he has some kind of protection already then good.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> You are good at lying. You have my respect in future games.



I thought you might give in. That's obviously a lie though. I thought I might be able to use your inexperience on this forum for you to outright say you are mafia by using something that didn't happen and say it was a truth.

No worries though. You're already confirmed I just had to make sure. It's a shame you didn't fall for it.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> No but usually is mafia red? Im used to green being town and red being mafia, dont know if it differs here.



Most often blue is town, red is mafia, green/grey is independent, and purple is cult.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Goobikazi said:


> My death doesn't aid town in any way, so I can't wait to hear it. Begin your orchestration and self incrimination :3


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm biding my time before I act, Jiraiya. You needn't worry.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah but you guys have one less town whose ability is to restore others who have lost their "limited-shot" abilities.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Samavarti requested his role to be mafia to Friday before the game started in the Mafia FC
> 
> Nice try, scum. Now you just confirmed yourself.



I didn't even knew that such think as a mafia FC existed.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

I doubt someone like Shin would do such a thing in the first phase....unless he's looking to be killed/lynched. Which should be unlikely.


Either way it's fun.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Let's not forget KT, though.
> [/COLOR]


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, has samavarti spoken?


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I didn't even knew that such think as a mafia FC existed.



As you can see Awesome lied. Should that be proof enough?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

I remember when Shin was a noob. Now he seems to be a headliner.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok I'll trust Shin on this one

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]*

Also



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sphyer, you are a despicable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), which is why I love you and sincerely mean what I say:
> 
> I want to make sweet love to Hiruzen Sarutobi (the member <3) but I'm so shy to tell him this. I want him to spank me so hard and make me his goddess of shinobi...oh my~! If only I could be worthy for his greatness....but I could never be good enough for such an amazing and beautiful person that I admire such as Hiruzen Sarutobi.
> 
> ...



wtf?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I sure like to be targeted for actions.

What the frack. Leave me alone


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess it's time for rap number 2 

Don't copy this shit or I'll sue.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Unless we have a day vigilante that hasn't been used, then target Goobikazi please.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Everyone starts as being a noob.


LB you're growing old...if you keep talking about the past.



That post is still lulzy.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Yeah but you guys have one less town whose ability is to restore others who have lost their "limited-shot" abilities.



that's a very interesting role actually, too bad we wont get to hax with it now :/


----------



## Frosch (Sep 1, 2011)

oh wow +3 pages already >_<


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Everyone starts as being a noob.
> 
> 
> LB you're growing old...if you keep talking about the past.



I feel old. Perhaps it's time for a set change.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH INSIGNIA]*


LegendaryBeauty said:


> We'll see once you're dead, now won't we?


Well I can't contest what you've yet to say. I'm town. You say I should die. I guess we'll see next phase.

I've yet to live long enough in a game with you LB for us to interact at all. I actually look forward to it


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I thought you might give in. That's obviously a lie though. I thought I might be able to use your inexperience on this forum for you to outright say you are mafia by using something that didn't happen and say it was a truth.
> 
> No worries though. You're already confirmed I just had to make sure. It's a shame you didn't fall for it.



Im not going to say Im mafia if I know Im not mafia. 

@Law thanks then yes I can say Im town then since my role's name is highlighted in green.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Goobikazi said:


> I've yet to live long enough in a game with you LB for us to interact at all. I actually look forward to it



Unfortunately, this game, I doubt you will either.  Solely for this game, though.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Im not going to say Im mafia if I know Im not mafia.
> 
> @Law thanks then yes I can say Im town then since my role's name is highlighted in green.



Not looking good for Shin then, is it?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Unless we have a day vigilante that hasn't been used, then target Goobikazi please.



Definitely don't do this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Goobikazi said:


> Definitely don't do this.



Does your death harm town in any way, aside from losing a town member?


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I feel old. Perhaps it's time for a set change.



Yea, that fake beauty character won't work anymore.

I still like the Boa set the best. Had a lot of arrognace.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Not looking good for Shin then, is it?



No its not, or Awesome. I want him dead if I get lynched whether he be town, mafia or independent.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

What's your defense Goobikazi?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Im not going to say Im mafia if I know Im not mafia.
> 
> @Law thanks then yes I can say Im town then since my role's name is highlighted in green.


question, how do you know which role was stripped if your claiming town?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Yea, that fake beauty character won't work anymore.
> 
> I still like the Boa set the best.



Fake beauty? Such blasphemous words, Blaze. I could retort with Sasuke's incoming powers not being his own, but Itachi's; I doubt you'd like that.

I was thinking something more...youthful.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Fake beauty? Such blasphemous words, Blaze. I could retort with Sasuke's incoming powers not being his own, but Itachi's; I doubt you'd like that.
> 
> I was thinking something more...youthful.



Vriska maybe ?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> question, how do you know which role was stripped if your claiming town?



I read this four times.

Nope, still don't know wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Fake beauty? Such blasphemous words, Blaze. I could retort with Sasuke's incoming powers not being his own, but Itachi's; I doubt you'd like that.
> 
> I was thinking something more...youthful.


What can I say time is an enemy of beauty fanservice.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> As you can see Awesome lied. Should that be proof enough?



Not really, it just means that awesome is suspicious and a liar.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> question, how do you know which role was stripped if your claiming town?



what do you mean I know what role was stripped? if you are referring to whose liit shot has been used up, I dont know how I would know that. The only way would be a town member asking me to restore their abilities in the day phase or me guessing since thats all my role can do. Thats why I said it was somewhat useless.


----------



## On and On (Sep 1, 2011)

*[vote lynch Law]*

purely a feeling


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Yeah but you guys have one less town whose ability is to restore others who have lost their "limited-shot" abilities.


I find it odd that you threatened Awesome as if you had some kind of more dangerous ability (killing, roleblocking, etc.) but now you're claiming you can just restore other peoples' one-shots. That does sound like one of Friday's roles though.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Fake beauty? Such blasphemous words, Blaze. I could retort with Sasuke's incoming powers not being his own, but Itachi's; I doubt you'd like that.
> 
> I was thinking something more...youthful.



Haha. Blaze just got owned.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

On and On said:


> *[vote lynch Law]*
> 
> purely a feeling



You and what army.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Blaze said:


> What can I say time is an enemy of beauty fanservice.



Tsunade proved such a notion false.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2011)

Reading through the thread, will give input once I'm done.

-On page three-


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol loli Tsunade


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Feels to fake. I mean just now someone stripped someone of there ability and then Insignia says I can revive it.

Besides if Shin is wrong then...he's going to be suspected/lynched.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I find it odd that you threatened Awesome as if you had some kind of more dangerous ability (killing, roleblocking, etc.) but now you're claiming you can just restore other peoples' one-shots. That does sound like one of Friday's roles though.



No i keep asking you guys to kill him if I am lynched. Kill Awesome so I can feel avenged and Shin for lying. Thats what I am asking the town to do if I am lynched. When I die you guys will see I am town so do what I ask please and Thank you.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

Like I've been saying, I'm reasonably sure that Insignia isn't scum. If he's an indie that flips guilty to investigations, everything makes sense, assuming Shin isn't just making up abilities, which he could be and we can't confirm.

Awesome started this whole thing based on nothing at all, and Insignia ending up as mafia just doesn't fit. I still find Awesome more scummy in his posts than anyone else this phase, except I think he's probably just making retarded accusations as opposed to calculated aggression that a mafia would employ.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia lying like usual. It's not going to do anything for you once you are lynched since you will flip mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Feels to fake. I mean just now someone stripped someone of there ability and then Insignia says I can revive it.
> 
> Besides if Shin is wrong then...he's going to be suspected/lynched.



Awesome had his abilities taken away.

Insignia is saying he can restore 'one-shot' abilities.

Very different.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Like I've been saying, I'm reasonably sure that Insignia isn't scum. If he's an indie that flips guilty to investigations, everything makes sense, assuming Shin isn't just making up abilities, which he could be and we can't confirm.
> 
> Awesome started this whole thing based on nothing at all, and Insignia ending up as mafia just doesn't fit. I still find Awesome more scummy in his posts than anyone else this phase, except I think he's probably just making retarded accusations as opposed to calculated aggression that a mafia would employ.


Awesome did that before in another game. So I can agree with that. But maybe that's just his style. I only played with him in one game.

If Shin is a day cop(how else would he be sure) then surely he made a mistake in coming out early. Still it could be one shot ability too. Closed game and all.

Too many possibilities. Either way Insignia's posts are just...


@Law-Ah, I see.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH INSIGNIA]*

It seems Awesome has his scumdar back.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Lynch me already so we can end this since there is no way to change your minds. And I rechecked my role and it says nothing about appearing guilty If I am investigated so dont let Shin fool you with "It must have been reflected" or "It must have been his role"


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Does your death harm town in any way, aside from losing a town member?


Wouldn't answering this be more beneficial for mafia at this point?



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What's your defense Goobikazi?


Defense against what? All that's been said is I should die, no reasons have been given.

Have someone investigate me if you must.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH INSIGNIA]*
> 
> It seems Awesome has his scumdar back.



His scumdar is fail.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I know right, rofl 

I did the same thing to you in the UG game. Flipped scum 

This is my old playstyle before I picked up my shit playstyle. I figured that my old one (pretty much every game after the UG game) wasn't cutting it so I decided to go back to my aggressive play style. Worked like a charm


----------



## Frosch (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, I'm beginning to have mixed feelings about this lynch, if Shin's wrong about this one then either Insignia's indy or he's scum capitalizing on Awesome's claims


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

How many votes more till I proven town?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia is just making claims in hopes that somebody reading will kill me or Shin during the night phase. Shin isn't one to lie about this.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol Insignia, I doubt the first day phase is going to end early.  Besides you never know, this early in there are still actions that could be done to prove you one way or another, especially in this closed set-up.

You giving up already seems I dunno, off =/


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2011)

As of page seven my suspects are Greenbeast, Tgoobaki, and Insignia.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Insignia is just making claims in hopes that somebody reading will kill me or Shin during the night phase. Shin isn't one to lie about this.



Why would anyone kill you in the night phase if it turns out you and shin were right?

If Insignia turns up Town, the Town would have every reason to suspect the two of you. Insignia is doing nothing - the results will speak for themselves.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Goobikazi said:


> Wouldn't answering this be more beneficial for mafia at this point?



As much as it would help town, but regardless of your answer, you're going to die. Sorry.



> Defense against what? All that's been said is I should die, no reasons have been given.
> 
> Have someone investigate me if you must.



I don't think you understand. Regardless of what you say, do, or attempt, you are going to die. You will be killed. Whether by vigilante, mafia, or lynch, it _will_ happen. There is no point in resisting. There is no point in making a case for yourself. I will not heed anything you provide, nor should I hope anyone else does either.

In the end, you'll thank me for making you the sacrificial lamb that would give town the boost they need to have a much more desirable outcome.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> His scumdar is fail.



Well... I guess we'll find out at the end of the day phase, won't we. 



Awesome said:


> I know right, rofl
> 
> I did the same thing to you in the UG game. Flipped scum
> 
> This is my old playstyle before I picked up my shit playstyle. I figured that my old one (pretty much every game after the UG game) wasn't cutting it so I decided to go back to my aggressive play style. Worked like a charm



You must be so happy, bro. 

Obligatory inb4 Insignia flips town.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Well theres nothing I can do. I just want to get lynched already to help town out in outing 2 mafias. (Awesome and Shin). Although I want mafia to win since Im mad at town right now.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

For someone who doesn't read the phase fully (you'd be surprised, tbh) their actions are heavily influenced by people who tell them to do things. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Insignia tried to do that.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I remember when Shin was a noob. Now he seems to be a headliner.



Oh to return to those days when I could lurk without even being spoken to until day four. 
I was still a smart noob though. A quiet one, hint hint.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Insignia is just making claims in hopes that somebody reading will kill me or Shin during the night phase. *Shin isn't one to lie about this.*



Unless his role made him, that is.

*cough*Azn*cough*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Just sit back and enjoy the show Insignia, an endless show of amusement and opportunities await you and if the right thing happens defend yourself then lol


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think hinting at _who_ your role is makes any difference, Shin, since we don't know what abilities are given to said roles.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Im not a noob though. If I was new at mafia I would stay quiet. Ive also had 2 other games here and both of the Ive spoken as much as I want and in both Ive been town. My third game as town here and my third loss -__- unless im revived but mafia would kill me anyways since I gave out my ability already.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> I read this four times.
> 
> Nope, still don't know wtf you're talking about.


gtfo law



Insignia said:


> what do you mean I know what role was stripped? if you are referring to whose liit shot has been used up, I dont know how I would know that. The only way would be a town member asking me to restore their abilities in the day phase or me guessing since thats all my role can do. Thats why I said it was somewhat useless.


that's a pretty useful role actually
but apparently you're guilty -_-


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope people realize that even if Insignia is scum then there is still a possibility that Awesome is scum. So do not think Awesome is innocent just yet.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I hope people realize that even if Insignia is scum then there is still a possibility that Awesome is scum. So do not think Awesome is innocent just yet.



Hes not innocent period.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Hes not innocent period.



I don't know if either of you are innocent. So I can't take your word for it.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sphyer, you are a despicable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), which is why I love you and sincerely mean what I say:
> 
> I want to make sweet love to Hiruzen Sarutobi (the member <3) but I'm so shy to tell him this. I want him to spank me so hard and make me his goddess of shinobi...oh my~! If only I could be worthy for his greatness....but I could never be good enough for such an amazing and beautiful person that I admire such as Hiruzen Sarutobi.
> 
> ...



Oh my god, you actually said it 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> How the fuck does he keep getting these abilities is what I want to know.



RNG seems to love me lately.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

im a noob this is my 1st game


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Me pushing a lynch on you =/= you being innocent. You're confirmed scum Insignia.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I don't know if either of you are innocent. So I can't take your word for it.



Take my word for it after Im dead. its that simple.

@awesome *sigh* whatever.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol way to be subtle Sphyer, you get more troll points


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope nobody kills me so I can at least entertain all factions by making people say all sorts of stupid shit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday told me it was a one-shot. You're useless, so you will die, btw. Just after Goobizaki.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I hope nobody kills me



You and me both


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> im a noob this is my 1st game


no way, this is also my first game


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Friday for inviting me into this game, too bad it was cut short for me.

I have nothing more to say to defend myself so I will just let you guys lynch me.

TOWN kill Awesome and Shin for me please.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Friday told me it was a one-shot. You're useless, so you will die, btw. Just after Goobizaki.



Is it really a one-shot? Doesn't say that in my role description.

I shall go check, but if it was then I just got promoted to one of my favorite roles


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Friday told me it was a one-shot. You're useless, so you will die, btw. Just after Goobizaki.



I believe this, because LB would have shown her rage-face to Friday and told him she'd rip his internet to pieces if Sphyer could keep doing it.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol Insignia you need to start to chill out bro, its only been like what, 2 hours?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Is it really a one-shot? Doesn't say that in my role description.
> 
> I shall go check, but if it was then I just got promoted to one of my favorite roles



Make no mistake, you're my primary target after Goobizaki is dead. Just have to orchestrate things first. 



Law said:


> I believe this, because LB would have shown her rage-face to Friday and told him she'd rip his internet to pieces if Sphyer could keep doing it.



There would be no more internet if he had the ability to keep doing it, I'd make sure of that.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> As much as it would help town, but regardless of your answer, you're going to die. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have me confused with someone else, or you're mafia. Vigilante or lynch would be towning, and mafia, well that's there job but I find it  odd you'd consider that a positive thing. Reputation wise I know your word will carry more weight than mine, which is why I addressed your posts. I don't want town making a mistake just because you urge my death. 

My death won't help town in any way, barring you knowing something big that I don't know which I don't think is the case. Unless you're an amazonian, my name is Fry, and it's death by snoo snoo I highly doubt I'd thank you for killing me.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Alrighty, I checked up with Friday and my ability can be used every day phase but I can't do this to the same people twice. That means I can't troll LB into saying anymore stuff now 

I wonder who I'll manipulate next day phase?

Any requests ?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

lol kazi, lb just wants you dead


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Alrighty, I checked up with Friday and my ability can be used every day phase but I can't do this to the same people twice. That means I can't troll LB into saying anymore stuff now
> 
> I wonder who I'll manipulate next day phase?
> 
> Any requests ?



Hijack Mystic into talking about all the guys ni the FC she'd love to make out with. 

inb4 everyone is Town being forced to troll each other.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

What's the story behind this spite anyway? 

Sphyer, if you're taking requests I elect raf


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Make no mistake, you're my primary target after Goobizaki is dead. Just have to orchestrate things first.



I wouldn't mind being hit by your vengence but at least let me live a tad longer to put some other people through the same treatment 

If not then a doctor should protect me for the sake of our lulz


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Also don't listen to Law Sphyer >.>


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Raf whats scum? is that something i missed in sex ed?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Alrighty, I checked up with Friday and my ability can be used every day phase but I can't do this to the same people twice. That means I can't troll LB into saying anymore stuff now
> 
> I wonder who I'll manipulate next day phase?
> 
> Any requests ?



Me! 

On page 14 now.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Hijack Mystic into talking about all the guys ni the FC she'd love to make out with.
> 
> inb4 everyone is Town being forced to troll each other.



This. This this this this this.

I want to see her confess her undying love for Legend and Gooba Moon.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Goobikazi said:


> You must have me confused with someone else, or you're mafia.



I assure you it's you, and no, I'm not mafia.



> Vigilante or lynch would be towning, and mafia, well that's there job but I find it  odd you'd consider that a positive thing.



I have my reasons.



> Reputation wise I know your word will carry more weight than mine, which is why I addressed your posts.



I don't think my word is that influential; others seem to think this, however, and I guess that's what matters.



> I don't want town making a mistake just because you urge my death.



It wouldn't be a mistake, I assure you.



> My death won't help town in any way, barring you knowing something big that I don't know which I don't think is the case.



It actually is the case.



> Unless you're an amazonian,







> my name is Fry,







> and it's death by snoo snoo







> I highly doubt I'd thank you for killing me.



We'll see about that.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Aw shit, someone kill Sphyer now.  I'm with LB on this one now

Also note that this is a personal move and has nothing to do with towning


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Hijack Mystic into talking about all the guys ni the FC she'd love to make out with.
> 
> inb4 everyone is Town being forced to troll each other.



I thought Mystic was a dude.

lol traps



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What's the story behind this spite anyway?
> 
> Sphyer, if you're taking requests I elect raf



I don't spite LB.

I'm just showing my affection for her in my own screwed up way 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Also don't listen to Law Sphyer >.>







Jessicα said:


> Me!



It's no fun when you're excited to get trolled


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Insignia]*


----------



## Heloves (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I hope nobody kills me so I can at least entertain all factions by making people say all sorts of stupid shit.



.......don't worry I won't lynch you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Alrighty, I checked up with Friday and my ability can be used every day phase but I can't do this to the same people twice. That means I can't troll LB into saying anymore stuff now
> 
> I wonder who I'll manipulate next day phase?
> 
> Any requests ?



Futile effort. Friday assured me it was a one-shot. You're just bullshitting so you live longer. You're not going to.


----------



## Fear (Sep 1, 2011)

I am the best.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

@Sphyer: I was talking about the LB x Goobikazi spite, I think your deal is pretty self-explanatory

Also I am a guy, don't listen to the liars


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay finally caught up.

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]

*Again, my other two suspects are Greenbeast and Tgoobaki.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Futile effort. Friday assured me it was a one-shot. You're just bullshitting so you live longer. You're not going to.



You can see next day phase if it's really a one shot period or not.

That is unless you have your way with me before that time comes.

How I look forward to it


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> @Sphyer: I was talking about the LB x Goobikazi spite, I think your deal is pretty self-explanatory
> 
> Also I am a guy, don't listen to the liars



I have no idea who Goobikazi is in the first place Lol


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Lynch count please. And if Sphyer is mafia and can con*troll* what people say isnt that very dangerous. Someone look into him at night.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Me neither bro, I was hoping someone else could answer it lol


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

@goobizaki- If I had to guess, LB had to choose a player at the start to have killed no matter what. And if she succeeds, she gets something beneficial to her, Town, or both.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Votals: 31 is majority!
Insignia – 24 (Awesome, Shin, Distance, KT, Thdyingbreed, Cokie, Legend, Blaze, Mystic, Cocoa, LB, Insignia, Tgoobaki, Rafa, Narcissus, Buto, Law, Aggie, JTG, Gei, Goobikazi, >.>, Shark Skin, Jessica)
GB – 2 (Paper, GB)
Awesome – 2 (Sphyer, Trib)
Aggie – 1 (Samavarti)
Mystic – 1 (Bel)
O&O – 1 (Fear)
Cokie – 1 (GB)
Kue – 1 (Kaitou)
Cubey – 1 (Isha)
Fear – 1 (SBW)
Law – 1 (O&O)


----------



## Frosch (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Hijack Mystic into talking about all the guys ni the FC she'd love to make out with.
> 
> inb4 everyone is Town being forced to troll each other.





I feel really bad for mystic now and yet I'd like to see something similar to this


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I thought Mystic was a dude.
> 
> lol traps
> 
> ...



Troll me in a unexpected way though.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh wait, I got more confirmation.

I can use my powers on LB again if I want but it has to be next day phase. It just meant I can't do it more than once in the same day phase and I guess that's why he called it a one shot?

Well regardless, it looks like my times up now 

@Jessica


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Mystic is 100% female


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

If you live Sphyer, hit her and not me


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2011)

Wait Mystic, you're female?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> @goobizaki- If I had to guess, LB had to choose a player at the start to have killed no matter what. And if she succeeds, she gets something beneficial to her, Town, or both.



Beneficial to town, and no, I don't choose whom.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> If you live Sphyer, hit her and not me



Sphyer will probably be around long enough to hit everyone


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol I don't even, I'm a guy


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyway, people questioning my gender take it to the FC or VMs or something

Lets not bring that into the game please


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Sphyer will probably be around long enough to hit everyone



You'd be surprised how many people aside from LB will want my head chopped off before they get picked by me


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> You'd be surprised how many people aside from LB will want my head chopped off before they get picked by me



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer loves LB. Unrequited.
Anz loves Sphyer. Unrequited.
LB loves Azula and Tsunade. Fictional Characters.

Welp.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't love them, I appreciate/respect them. There's a difference.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

Some people are just asking to get trolled. 

But if Sphyer chooses me, he's getting the biggest rage neg ever.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Sphyer loves LB. Unrequited.
> Anz loves Sphyer. Unrequited.
> LB loves Azula and Tsunade. Fictional Characters.
> 
> Welp.



I don't love LB.

I just love to troll her


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 1, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Some people are just asking to get trolled.
> 
> But if Sphyer chooses me, he's getting the biggest rage neg ever.



I think you've made yourself a candidate


----------



## Fear (Sep 1, 2011)

I've never been trolled before.

What does it feel like.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I don't love them, I appreciate/respect them. There's a difference.


I know. I'm just amusing myself.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

I know who azn really loves


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> But if Sphyer chooses me, he's getting the biggest rage neg ever.






JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Some people are just asking to get trolled.



 .


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I think you've made yourself a candidate



Don't jinx it.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....



>.>  ....smh
*
[Vote Lynch Insignia]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I don't love LB.
> 
> I just love to troll her



So it's a blackrom eh ?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I don't love LB.
> 
> I just love to troll her


But of course. Only a fan of Bleach could enjoy trolling so much.

You and she could write a bad romance.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Where is Bel?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> Raf whats scum? is that something i missed in sex ed?


you're too young for sex ed



Fear said:


> I've never been trolled before.
> 
> What does it feel like.


like winning


----------



## Fear (Sep 1, 2011)

I always win

Which must mean I'm always getting trolled then


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I know. I'm just amusing myself.



You have a hand for a reason. I'm sure you and it are very well acquainted.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Funny I win and don't get trolled


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

Goobikazi = kamikazi, though you still might not know who I am 


rafaella said:


> lol kazi, lb just wants you dead


So I've gathered 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What's the story behind this spite anyway?


This thread is the story, Chapter 1.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then to answer your earlier question, yes I am more than just a vote. You know stuff I don't know, and I know my role so I'd still suggest holding off.



Law said:


> @goobizaki- If I had to guess, LB had to choose a  player at the start to have killed no matter what. And if she succeeds,  she gets something beneficial to her, Town, or both.


It's possible. Though depending on what supposed reward she'd be getting I'd still be hesitant against it. If it's a reward she's after that would benefit the town she should at least know what's being given up to receive it. If it was more beneficial to town than harmful then that's something I could get behind.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> >.>  ....smh



Something wrong, bro ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Which is why I asked whether or not we'd be losing a major power or if you had any abilities helpful to town that would warrant not being sacrificed. If not, I assure you my reward will be much better suited for aiding town.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

kazi can wait though, i want the ability of whoever gets lynched first


----------



## Heloves (Sep 1, 2011)

so what's been going on in this Mafia game?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You have a hand for a reason. I'm sure you and it are very well acquainted.


Indeed, a hand that is well acquainted with slapping people back to the kitchen.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol you get the abilities of people who are lynched raf?


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> Something wrong, bro ?



Just jokin' you know


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not going to be mafia's most wanted or town MVP by any means, but I think I'm worth keeping around. Ultimately though it seems that that's going to be your call


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Lol you get the abilities of people who are lynched raf?



maybe i do, maybe i dont ;p


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Just jokin' you know



Of course you are.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Kami


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Indeed, a hand that is well acquainted with slapping people back to the kitchen.



You'll do what you're told, male.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action* 

Then making a vote count.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder what Azn's role is like!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

O cool Azn's back


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

*Clowning Around*



*>.>*: smh.. >.>

*>.>* stabs *Belphegoob* (JiraiyatheGallant) in the back.​
*Belphegoob*
*[I?ll Make the Vote Count]* ? Always making vote counts, his votes stack. This means that if he were to vote for Friday, then switches his vote for St. Lucifer, then back to Friday, Friday gains 2 votes, and the 1 vote for St. Lucifer stays. Also, if he votes for Friday in one post, and then for Friday again in his following post, that vote will also stack.
*[Lyncher]* ? Belphegoob likes to keep tracks of his wins, and his win is potentially right before his eyes. Belphegoob may prematurely win the game if he lynches the ?lynchee.? (The lynchee is an ability of another role).


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> I wonder what Azn's role is like!



Well, for one, I'd venture to guess that it would include the mandatory spamming of the thread with super crazy nonsense...

...then probably some One-shot where she is made to front out her Godfather on Day 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> *>.>* stabs *Belphegoob* (JiraiyatheGallant) in the back.



....

Lol                        .


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2011)

lololol The Belph role dies day 1 just like the real Belph.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy shit that clown baby is scary


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

No more vote-stacker.

lol Ish


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol @ Ish's comment.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

If >.> was town, why would he attack JTG? It might be safe to assume >.> is mafia for now.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday that picture is disturbing, but this game is hilarious. 

>.> stabbing people in the back, smh. Just smh.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> You'll do what you're told, male.


Sorry to say that you'll find women have no power over me, as I have quite a particular similarity to Bioness and Friday.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol poor Belphegoob, this game just became canon


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Sorry to say that you'll find women have no power over me, as I have quite a particular similarity to Bioness and Friday.



Your all mixed ? :33


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Friday that picture is disturbing, but this game is hilarious.
> 
> >.> stabbing people in the back, smh. Just smh.
> 
> Sorry to say that you'll find women have no power over me, as I have quite a particular similarity to Bioness and Friday.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So it's a blackrom eh ?



wat



Narcissus said:


> But of course. Only a fan of Bleach could enjoy trolling so much.
> 
> You and she could write a bad romance.



Oh you~

So JTG ended up dying very suddenly by the Rofl role.

Something tells me that Chiba was the one who did it


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Well, for one, I'd venture to guess that it would include the mandatory spamming of the thread with super crazy nonsense...
> 
> ...then probably some One-shot where she is made to front out her Godfather on Day 1


Actually I think the role would search day and night for Sphyer, if Azn finds Sphyer they both suicide and Azn wins the game.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> wat



It's a homestuck reference.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Azn(role) is the hated townie


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Fucking TOLD you people >.> is always scum.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Fucking TOLD you people >.> is always scum.



>.>

Who the hell are you ? 

<.<


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Though...JtG wasn't that active if I recall?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> Azn(role) is the hated townie



Oh my god I lol'd

She's not that bad. She's god-tier compared to GB.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

@Ishamael- Ok yeah that might be more accurate. I was only joking, Azn 



Sphyer said:


> So JTG ended up dying very suddenly by the Rofl role.
> 
> Something tells me that Chiba was the one who did it



Lol why? b/c of my earlier post? Look again-



			
				Chibason said:
			
		

> >.> said:
> 
> 
> > Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....
> ...



He impersonated you, and so I impersonated him. I never call attention to my role, bro


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> ....
> 
> Lol                        .



omg you're mafia


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Can you hurry up and lynch me so I can say I told you so.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2011)

just read through everything. interesting day 1 we have some leads to go after for the next phases :33 

also, belph's vote stacking ability could have helped us in the long run. friday i might borrow the idea for future games i'll host


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh my god I lol'd
> 
> She's not that bad. She's god-tier compared to GB.



I was thinking the same. Then again maybe GB is the town fool


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't see anyone question JtG. Was that random?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2011)

oh and *[vote lynch insignia]*


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> omg you're mafia



I think we both knew that that was gonna be the case, aiy.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Can you hurry up and lynch me so I can say I told you so.



lol alright, we get it, so you're not mafia
*[change vote lynch mystic]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Can you hurry up and lynch me so I can say I told you so.



I told you bro, day phase ain't ending unless someone got an ability to make it happen day 1


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

My mafia suspects are *shin, Awesome* Rafaella (your ability seems something a mafia would have), and the guy who can mess with peoples quotes. That ability is also something a mafia or independent would have.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

The last two are suspects, so someone look into them but dont kill them yet.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Can you hurry up and lynch me so I can say I told you so.



Phase, most likely, won't end for another ~19 hours lol.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

so I come back to shittalking. Thanks guys.

You said I was chunin level LB don't forget that


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> -> Insignia
Agmaster -> Cocoa -> Insignia
Awesome -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
AznKuchikiChick 
Baroxio 
Belphegoob -> ~Mystic Serenade ~
Blacklusterseph004
Blaze -> AznKuchikiChick -> Insignia
Butō Rengoob -> insignia
Chibason -> Insignia
Chigoobarito 
Cocoa -> Insignia
Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
Darth
Distance -> Insignia
Enterthetao 
FakePeace 
Fear -> On and On
Geijutsu -> Insignia
Gogeta 
Gooba Moon 
Goobikazi -> Insignia
Greenbeast -> Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast
hammer 
Heloves 
Hidden Nin 
Insignia -> Awesome -> Insignia
Ishamael -> Cubey
Jessicα -> Insignia
Jαmes -> Insignia
Kaitou -> Kue
Kizaru Tachio -> Tribulation -> Insignia
Kue 
Laix 
Law -> Law -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Legend -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
LegendaryBeauty -> Goobikazi -> Goobikazi -> Insignia
Lunaticman 
Mastic
Narcissus -> Insignia
On and On -> Rafaella -> Law
Platinum 
Quinn 
rafaella -> Greenbeast -> insignia -> ~Mystic Serenade~
River Song (Paper Person) -> Greenbeast -> 
Samavarti -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Shark Skin -> Insignia
Shin - Zangetsu -> Insignia
Shota 
SonnyBillWilliams -> Gooba Moon -> Fear
SoulTaker 
Sphyer -> Awesome
Stunna 
Tempest Phantom
Tgoobaki -> Baroxio -> insignia
thdyingbreed -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
The_Unforgiven
Tribulation -> James -> Awesome
Vash TS 
~Mystic Serenade~ Insignia

I'll add em up in a bit, but first, *incoming day action*


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> I think we both knew that that was gonna be the case, aiy.


mafia bro's forever


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

wait now thinking about it, wouldnt a day investigation make Friday post a Incoming day action notice?


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's a homestuck reference.



Oh




Chibason said:


> Lol why? b/c of my earlier post? Look again-
> 
> 
> 
> He impersonated you, and so I impersonated him. I never call attention to my role, bro



That's not it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Insigia - 25
Awesome - 2
~Mystic Serenade ~ - 1
On and On - 1
Greenbeast - 1
Cubey - 1
Kue - 1
Law - 1
Fear - 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> mafia bro's forever



I see what you did there. 



Insignia said:


> wait now thinking about it, wouldnt a day investigation make Friday post a Incoming day action notice?



Investigations don't get a write-up.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2011)

Deuces KT


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Hilarious.

What a stupid phrase, but somehow made awesome in this game.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 1, 2011)

What a silly way to go out


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lmao                    xD


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

oldest

fucking

ryoma

This is a troll game, isn't it?


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

People love to commit suicide in my games.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

<<<has commited suicide in fridays avatar game lol I felt so dumb

Bye kizaru:/


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your all mixed ? :33


Something like that. 


Sphyer said:


> Oh you~


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

wow what a stupid way to go out
i wonder how many troll roles there are in this game


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2011)

The abilities in this game are...........interesting.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm seriously loving this game.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

He was a very helpful town.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

If all the roles are a representation of the players I'm sure I'm a troll role.

Sphyer probably has my role come to think of it.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

i wonder how many other silly deaths we might see


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If all the roles are a representation of the players I'm sure I'm a troll role.
> 
> Sphyer probably has my role come to think of it.



Nah.. Sphyer is more likely to be Ishamael than you lol.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> Nah.. Sphyer is more likely to be Ishamael than you lol.


When have I ever trolled Rofl?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> When have I ever trolled Rofl?



Troll or Die.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If all the roles are a representation of the players I'm sure I'm a troll role.
> 
> Sphyer probably has my role come to think of it.



Actually, my role is called *Sphyer*

Ignore that it's a mafia role though.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> Troll or Die.


One game man, one game 

You have to admit the trolling was quite good though


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Actually, my role is called *Sphyer*
> 
> Ignore that it's a mafia role though.



If your role was Sphyer you would have been modkilled by now for going over your posting limit. Just saiyan' . 



Ishamael said:


> One game man, one game
> 
> You have to admit the trolling was quite good though



I'm not saying it wasn't. 
You have to admit that your game had plenty of roles with posting restrictions in it. >.>


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

if he was sypher he'd have to say zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz atleast once


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> If your role was Sphyer you would have been modkilled by now for going over your posting limit. Just saiyan' .





I'd laugh if you were the one with the Sphyer role though and you have to say "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" each day phase or else you'll be mod killed (which was your response to me earlier ).

That would be lulzy


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I was actually expecting the same thing 

Rofl had to post zzzz's with a post limit and was Sphyer's role. I still think you are me though, Sphyer


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I'd laugh if you were the one with the Sphyer role though and you have to say "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" each day phase or else you'll be mod killed (which was your response to me earlier ).
> 
> That would be lulzy



Nah, I'm not you lol.
Besides, you're not including your knack for inactivity into your role. Which means the Sphyer role most likely has a posting limit or something.

Just for you I'm not going to say that next dayphase.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

posting gimmicks would be lulzy in this game
but some mafia would probably be obvious because of it


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> posting gimmicks would be lulzy in this game
> but some mafia would probably be obvious because of it



You weren't in Ishamael's game, right ? >..>


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

KT come on now did you even open your role pm? 

People keep dying from such simple details.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

that game pissed me off


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

11 pages isn't all that bad.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> KT come on now did you even open your role pm?
> 
> People keep dying from such simple details.



Weren't you modkilled in Ishamael's game for posting over your limit ?
Taking Awesome with you as your lover, or something ?



So, really, Shin, who are you to complain about such a thing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

So their is 27 pages and only 11 showed up. But before I read back through this clusterfuck. Belph and Mastic's players got them day 1'd?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome back ST


----------



## Heloves (Sep 1, 2011)

am I dead?


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

just lynch me                               .


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker: 

Don't waste time reading. 

tl;dr I got my scumdar back and got confirmed scum 

Lynch Insignia.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

not yet

and were have you been ST


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> Weren't you modkilled in Ishamael's game for posting over your limit ?
> Taking Awesome with you as your lover, or something ?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Highlight of the game.

In Shin's defense he didn't know what his daily post limit was


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I still gotta kill Shin for that.

You know, when I get a killing role.

You know, the role I never get?

The only time I ever got a killing role was when I requested it IIRC. Excluding godfather of course.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> SoulTaker:
> 
> Don't waste time reading.
> 
> ...



REALLY!?!?!?!?!?!? 



Cokie the Clown said:


> not yet
> 
> and were have you been ST



By the time I got unbanned I had to go to work.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't trust awesome's radar. He caused town to town twice in pokemon.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> You weren't in Ishamael's game, right ? >..>


i was, for a short time



Insignia said:


> just lynch me                               .


lol dude, who are you?


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Heloves said:


> am I dead?



No, youre not ;_;


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I have been fairly accurate recently. It came back over time


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Highlight of the game.
> 
> In Shin's defense he didn't know what his daily post limit was



He knew he had a limit though. By the time he was modkilled for going over his limit, which was 5, he had already made 18 posts. >.>


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Well your accuracy failed this round


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I don't trust awesome's radar. He caused town to town twice in pokemon.



As much of a fucking traitorous judas bastard as he is if he towned as badly as he did then every time out he'd be looked at as another Hiruzen Sarutobi, but people respect his opinions occasionally. You know when he's not such a fucking judas.

Awesome


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

What's that saying? A blind squirrel can find a nut once every 86 years too.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> REALLY!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got unbanned I had to go to work.



damn got to stop getting banned
your making a habit out of it



Greenbeast said:


> I don't trust awesome's radar. He caused town to town twice in pokemon.



i say we trust him.
for now.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

i hope i am sphyer-sama!


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

i dont know if editing is allowed in this game so ill just double post:

yo friday, can you resend me my role?


 i forgot what it was


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been accurate lately. Not just this game 

It's a sign of my long lost scumdar coming back.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I've been accurate lately. Not just this game
> 
> It's a sign of my long lost scumdar coming back.



Shut up already mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Well your accuracy failed this round



hows about you tell us which role you are?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Shut up already mafia.



Says confirmed scum


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

edit: i just read the OP..what the fuck..those pictures are so scary!!! D:


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> damn got to stop getting banned
> your making a habit out of it
> 
> 
> ...



Two bans in 6 years buddy.

And I'll look back. I don't trust Awesome ever. Ever. Seriously his work in the Favorites game was just... Even I admit that was almost awe inspiring.


----------



## On and On (Sep 1, 2011)

*[vote lynch insignia]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

rafaella said:


> hows about you tell us which role you are?



He already did, lol. I still don't understand why everyone is following awesome on this one.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

edit: what the hell did ya google to get those images, friday? D:

so scary!!

lol i bet anyone who got my role has to say "sphyer-sama" lol


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> He already did, lol. I still don't understand why everyone is following awesome on this one.



Shin confirmed him as scum. He didn't have much votes before that.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Says confirmed scum



I can confirm Awesome as mafia. Now you are confirmed scum as well. See anyone can go and say they have investigation abilities. And yet you guys went ahead and believed Shin without no one actually confirming hime.

@Rafaella I already said my role earlier. Do I have to repeat myself?


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> edit: what the hell did ya google to get those images, friday? D:
> 
> so scary!!
> 
> lol i bet anyone who got my role has to say "sphyer-sama" lol



murder barbies or something


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

*[change vote lynch insignia]*
day 1 teh noob


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol i bet anyone who got my role has to say "sphyer-sama" lol



Why is that?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> @Rafaella I already said my role earlier. Do I have to repeat myself?



I think Rafaella means your character name.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> murder barbies or something



what the hell is that..?? where'd you hear about that from?? D:

omg it reminds me of the cover of that gossip girl parody book..


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why is that?



cuz i always say sphyer-sama, bitch.


dont start saying it now though, youre not azn!!!


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> what the hell is that..?? where'd you hear about that from?? D:
> 
> omg it reminds me of the cover of that gossip girl parody book..



Oh wait, it was actually on tumblr. I was looking through lynching images and mafia-related words and I stumble on that.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

i think sphyer-sama is azn.. and i think azn is sphyer-sama..

hehhehehe


i think azn is mafia

*[vote lynch sphyer-sama]*

voting for myself


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> I think Rafaella means your character name.



I said that as well. Im Samavarti. Awesome then told me Sama had requested to be mafia in the Mafia FC, but then Sama came online and said he never posted in the FC, so Awesome lied yet you guys overlooked that.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> Oh wait, it was actually on tumblr. I was looking through lynching images and mafia-related words and I stumble on that.



that's so weird!!

omg, i found this song called SWEDISH HOUSE MAFIA..lol it reminded me of all the swedish people on NF that play mafia games.. 


when i make my bleach game i will use that song..so dont copy me!! this is for everyone!! i called dibs first!!!


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> I said that as well. Im Samavarti. Awesome then told me Sama had requested to be mafia in the Mafia FC, *but then Sama came online and said he never posted in the FC,* so Awesome lied yet you guys overlooked that.



your gonna have to quote that for me to belive you


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> I said that as well. Im Samavarti. Awesome then told me *Sama* had requested to be mafia in the Mafia FC, but then *Sama *came online and said he never posted in the FC, so Awesome lied yet you guys overlooked that.



BITCH I KNEW YOU WOULD FUCKING COPY ME!! ARE YA GONNA CLAIM AZN NOW?? CUZ I KNOW YOU CANT POSSIBLY BE AZN!! YOU ONLY STARTED SAYING "SAMA" AFTER I POINTED IT OUT SO I BET YOU'RE TRYING TO ACT LIKE AZN!!! SMH!! NO ONE COPIES ME, I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE FUCKING BE COPYING MY STYLE!! I HATE IT I HATE IT AND I WILL HATE YOU FOR IT AND I DO HATE YOU NOW!!!!


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Shin confirmed him as scum. He didn't have much votes before that.



Shin confirmed him as "guilty", not scum. 

Tribulation had a cop role in Friday's avatar game. 
Tribulation investigated the independent Belphegor, and the result was guilty.
Ergo, independents in Friday run games can show as guilty to town.

Insignia has role claimed, and rather believably too stated his role was green. He's claiming independent, which I happen to believe.

Meanwhile, Awesome is the one who's posting has been by far the most scummy of anyone in the phase (although admittedly I think it's just retardedly wild accusations as opposed to calculated aggression by mafia) yet everyone is following him as if his word is gospel. It is mindboggling.

How arrogantly will you praise your own scumdar when Insignia flips town miller/indie?


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

yare yare..you're all in some serious talk.. its quite disturbing.. 

but lets go home now, we dont hate you, in fact, we feel sorry for you. we'll fix ya. it's all~ right~.




tl;dr ya'll keep talking so seriously, i should read the thread now, cuz i feel as if im missing out.. ;~; 

woaaah this game sure is creeeeeepyyy.... 

o_____o


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

An indie wouldn't have that role and he denied being a miller.

What kind of independent has a role like that?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> cuz i always say sphyer-sama, bitch.
> 
> 
> dont start saying it now though, youre not azn!!!



Who the fuck are  you calling a bitch. 

Cuz I know it's not motherfucking KT.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> I am some dude by the name of Samavarti. DOnt know if that will help my cause or not since I dont how this person usually plays





Awesome said:


> Samavarti requested his role to be mafia to Friday before the game started in the Mafia FC
> 
> Nice try, scum. Now you just confirmed yourself.





Samavarti said:


> I didn't even knew that such think as a mafia FC existed.


There you happy whoever asked me to quote this?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> your gonna have to quote that for me to belive you



Samavarti did say that.

Samavarti didn't know about the Mafia FC, let alone post in it.

The thing is, Insignia...Shin has outed himself and told us he investigated you. We don't even have to trust him to go with his word.

If he lied, we just kill him. That's what happens when you make claims, you stake your own life on it.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia, I did that to see if you would admit being to mafia. You're more persistent than that though.

I said hours ago that was a lie to make you reveal yourself.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Who the fuck are  you calling a bitch.
> 
> Cuz I know it's not motherfucking KT.



OH FUCKING HELL NAW BITCH, NOW YOU'RE GOING TO COPY ME IN MY WAY OF SPEECH OF USING 3rd PERSON??? OH HELL NO!! ONLY I, THE MIGHTY AZN WILL DO THAT!! YOU FUCKING BEST BE LEAVING CUZ YOU BE CRAMPIN MY STYLE AND I WILL CRUSH YOU LIKE A BUG!!!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Who the fuck are  you calling a bitch.
> 
> Cuz I know it's not motherfucking KT.



You're dead, stop posting.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> your gonna have to quote that for me to belive you



He did say that and Samavarti has never posted in the FC.
< checked
Well.. I checked the last 3 FC threads...



AznKuchikiChick said:


> BITCH I KNEW YOU WOULD FUCKING COPY ME!! ARE YA GONNA CLAIM AZN NOW?? CUZ I KNOW YOU CANT POSSIBLY BE AZN!! YOU ONLY STARTED SAYING "SAMA" AFTER I POINTED IT OUT SO I BET YOU'RE TRYING TO ACT LIKE AZN!!! SMH!! NO ONE COPIES ME, I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE FUCKING BE COPYING MY STYLE!! I HATE IT I HATE IT AND I WILL HATE YOU FOR IT AND I DO HATE YOU NOW!!!!



He's referring to Samavarti with the 'Sama'. 



Tribulation said:


> Shin confirmed him as "guilty", not scum.
> 
> Tribulation had a cop role in Friday's avatar game.
> Tribulation investigated the independent Belphegor, and the result was guilty.
> ...



If he's Independant, I'm still not seeing the problem of lynching him.

Also, if Insignia was a miller he would have mentioned that by now. Considering things like that are usually in the role description.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Who the fuck are  you calling a bitch.
> 
> Cuz I know it's not motherfucking KT.



and hell yeah im calling motherfucking KT a bitch


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> BITCH I KNEW YOU WOULD FUCKING COPY ME!! ARE YA GONNA CLAIM AZN NOW?? CUZ I KNOW YOU CANT POSSIBLY BE AZN!! YOU ONLY STARTED SAYING "SAMA" AFTER I POINTED IT OUT SO I BET YOU'RE TRYING TO ACT LIKE AZN!!! SMH!! NO ONE COPIES ME, I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE FUCKING BE COPYING MY STYLE!! I HATE IT I HATE IT AND I WILL HATE YOU FOR IT AND I DO HATE YOU NOW!!!!



Sama was just an abbreviated form of Samavarti

@Law I understand that, but if you have experience in mafia anyone can say they investigated someone and that they are mafia. 

@Awesome sure but I know you were just trying to save yourself.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

For all we know, Shin is bsing his role though and could well be scumbuddies with awesome. When Insignia flips indie, they'll just say "lol but the result said guilty how were we supposed to know?" 

This whole thing is based on absolutely nothing and everyone is assuming that it's 100% confirmed mafia we're lynching. I just don't get it.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Shin confirmed him as "guilty", not scum.
> 
> Tribulation had a cop role in Friday's avatar game.
> Tribulation investigated the independent Belphegor, and the result was guilty.
> ...


do keep in mind most voters only voted after shin's announcement


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Samavarti did say that.
> 
> Samavarti didn't know about the Mafia FC, let alone post in it.
> 
> ...



Why do you constantly make good points and just break it down to the most base of levels? Yea this is basically the long and short Insignia. We go with you being scum. If you flip town then we kill Awesome and Shin. Pretty elementary buddy.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> There you happy whoever asked me to quote this?



well what do you have to say about this awesome

also has anyone seen sama post in the fanclub


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 1, 2011)

@rofl STFU BRAH, YOU AINT PART OF THIS!!! 


@insignia YEAH YOU BETTER BE CALLING SAMAVARTI SAMA YOU SNEAKY SOB!!

i came to the bro, and the bro never came, cuz he went home, to switch his panties!!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> For all we know, Shin is bsing his role though and could well be scumbuddies with awesome. When Insignia flips indie, they'll just say "lol but the result said guilty how were we supposed to know?"
> 
> This whole thing is based on absolutely nothing and everyone is assuming that it's 100% confirmed mafia we're lynching. I just don't get it.



So, 2 mafias outed themselves just for the sake of lynching 1 guy ? On the first day. Really ?

Also, I'm not 100% sure we're lynching mafia lol. He could be Independant for all I know.
Which doesn't change a thing though.
Still lynching that.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Sama was just an abbreviated form of Samavarti
> 
> @Law I understand that, but if you have experience in mafia anyone can say they investigated someone and that they are mafia.
> 
> @Awesome sure but I know you were just trying to save yourself.



You obviously don't understand the simple fact of:


Tell a lie (that everybody obviously knows is false. I was assuming you didn't, but everyone else did.)

Hope that the mafia gives up and reveals themselves

That's the long and short of it. It's really simple. You were outed as guilty, we test it. If you are town, me and Shin die. Simple.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

I already revealed what I can do read back a couple pages. I am being honest that I am town but go ahead with the lynch so we can confirm Awesome and SHin as mafia who pushed for my lynch. ANd dont believe them when they try making excuses just kill or lynch them.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





AznKuchikiChick said:


> BITCH I KNEW YOU WOULD FUCKING COPY ME!! ARE YA GONNA CLAIM AZN NOW?? CUZ I KNOW YOU CANT POSSIBLY BE AZN!! YOU ONLY STARTED SAYING "SAMA" AFTER I POINTED IT OUT SO I BET YOU'RE TRYING TO ACT LIKE AZN!!! SMH!! NO ONE COPIES ME, I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE FUCKING BE COPYING MY STYLE!! I HATE IT I HATE IT AND I WILL HATE YOU FOR IT AND I DO HATE YOU NOW!!!!





....did this really just happen?


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i came to the bro, and the bro never came, cuz he went home, to switch his panties!!



 :rofl


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Before I forget.

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]*


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes simple indeed. But thing is no one wants to die. Im not going to not try defending myself if Im accused that would be stupid. And I am town I can assure you that. My name is green.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

ya i'm pretty sure azu is on steroids


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

I am rolling. omg


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Sama was just an abbreviated form of Samavarti
> 
> @Law I understand that, but if you have experience in mafia anyone can say they investigated someone and that they are mafia.



A) She knows.
B) Experienced mafia players know they'll be rail-roaded into the ground for claiming a fake investigation. Plus, do you really think you're high-enough profile for Shin to risk it? I don't.




Tribulation said:


> For all we know, Shin is bsing his role though and could well be scumbuddies with awesome. When Insignia flips indie, they'll just say "lol but the result said guilty how were we supposed to know?"
> 
> This whole thing is based on absolutely nothing and everyone is assuming that it's 100% confirmed mafia we're lynching. I just don't get it.



Shin may be mafia, BSing everyone...or he might be a Jester.

Doesn't matter. If Insignia flips Town, Shin will be lynched or killed. People aren't just going to forget that shit.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah but we all know Shin will make an excuse tomorrow and watch people believe him/her.

Town PROMISE me this, if I am town kill *Awesome and Shin* for me.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> A) She knows.
> B) Experienced mafia players know they'll be rail-roaded into the ground for claiming a fake investigation. Plus, do you really think you're high-enough profile for Shin to risk it? I don't.
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you're right, but I've seen people forget worse.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> I am rolling. omg



i just did this


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> :rofl



Oh shit, I didn't get that when Azn posted it...but now I see it's solid gold shit talk!!   Are you gonna take that KT?


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

BTW town got massacred day 1. Hopefully you guys dont regret your decisions later on in the game. All I can do is restore limited shot abilities dont know how helpful I would be in the game to be honest but its one less town in the game if I get lynched. Think and play smart town.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Oh shit, I didn't get that when Azn posted it...but now I see it's solid gold shit talk!!   Are you gonna take that KT?



KT is dead, bro. Why are you suggesting he should post ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

(If I wasn't dead )


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Yeah but we all know Shin will make an excuse tomorrow and watch people believe him/her.
> 
> Town PROMISE me this, *if* I am town kill *Awesome and Shin* for me.



Why do you keep using the word 'if'? Aren't you sure of your supposed Townhood?


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Oh shit, I didn't get that when Azn posted it...but now I see it's solid gold shit talk!!   Are you gonna take that KT?



Yes, he is. He's dead.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> KT is dead, bro. Why are you suggesting he should post ?



When did that ever stop anyone? :rofl


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> When did that ever stop anyone? :rofl



It never has, but that doesn't mean you should encourage it. smh
Friggin' dead posters...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> When did that ever stop anyone? :rofl



Seriously?

Wow.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> (Smh trying to start with a dead person. she don't want it for real. )



Stop fucking posting.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

I was more like fucking with him than I was asking him to post.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> (Smh trying to start with a dead person. she don't want it for real. )



-need to spread before I can neg you again-

Stop posting you ass.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Dude, stop freaking posting. Respect the fucking game and leave.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Law telling KT to stop posting just reminds me of a dad about to lay the smack down on his kid.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow I wake up to 30+ pages -___- 

brb


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Law telling KT to stop posting just reminds me of a dad about to lay the smack down on his kid.



And anyone egging him on too.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Why do you keep using the word 'if'? Aren't you sure of your supposed Townhood?



Every player knows that no matter how much a player says they are town there is always the possibility they are lying. Maybe Ive been lying all this time. You wouldnt know until Im dead and my side is confirmed. Then and only then I can be fully confirmed as town. For now it is only an "If"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

So this is how I get to know my forumites, I would ignore but that proves fatal?  Now I'm not going quote lines and retort, but will comment on what i think is uncharacteristic.  At the very least, you're obviously town, but that is not what is interesting.  So, you are playing the role of someone. . . . someone who escalates things about them.  So then the two options are to ignore and boggle or the proverbial coming at you.  I will you superman you hoe and option 3 will be to ask, why so aggro?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

lol this game right now, I can't even read it properly


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck whoever the fuck is >.>. I wanted to fuckin win this game.

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

Now all I can do is watch to see how long whoever the fuck has my role lasts.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

It's not just you, Mystic.

People aren't typing properly either.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> No, youre not ;_;



good ..good


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So this is how I get to know my forumites, I would ignore but that proves fatal?  Now I'm not going quote lines and retort, but will comment on what i think is uncharacteristic.  At the very least, you're obviously town, but that is not what is interesting.  So, you are playing the role of someone. . . . someone who escalates things about them.  So then the two options are to ignore and boggle or the proverbial coming at you.  I will you superman you hoe and option 3 will be to ask, why so aggro?



Is this supposed to make sense ? >.>


----------



## Chibason (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Every player knows that no matter how much a player says they are town there is always the possibility they are lying. Maybe Ive been lying all this time. You wouldnt know until Im dead and my side is confirmed. Then and only then I can be fully confirmed as town. For now it is only an "If"



......yeah


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol this game right now, I can't even read it properly



lol totally this 
what did agmaster just post?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol this game right now, I can't even read it properly



Pretty simple. We gut check Shin and if he's wrong about Insignia being mafia we kill him and lynch Awesome, or vice-versa. Either way Awesome ends up dead if he fucks up and I'm happy.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty simple. We gut check Shin and if he's wrong about Insignia being mafia we kill him and lynch Awesome, or vice-versa. Either way Awesome ends up dead if he fucks up and I'm happy.



It would be lynch Shin, kill Awesome - since Shin mentioned he didn't need protecting.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

I am laughing so hard right now. you guys are too funny.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> ......yeah



You liked my wordy reply didnt you. haha

For all those who are just tuning in to the Mafia channel please vote lynch me, Insignia, and then go ahead and read the thread. Its not like anything else will change your mind.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Every player knows that no matter how much a player says they are town there is always the possibility they are lying. Maybe Ive been lying all this time. You wouldnt know until Im dead and my side is confirmed. Then and only then I can be fully confirmed as town. For now it is only an "If"



You're suppose to be trying to get votes off of you not onto you. I mean your situation was hopeless and I would have considered voting for Awesome and just killing you but it doesn't look like things are going to end up that way now that you made this sus ass post.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm gonna make a compilation of funniest posts


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker...

You have to read some of his posts. They scream mafia. Let me grab some for you.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You're suppose to be trying to get votes off of you not onto you. I mean your situation was hopeless and I would have considered voting for Awesome and just killing you but it doesn't look like things are going to end up that way now that you made this sus ass post.



Hey Im going to get lynched no matter what, I being as honest as possible. I want to get lynched. Then we know who 2 mafias are.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> It would be lynch Shin, kill Awesome - since Shin mentioned he didn't need protecting.



God damnit. I want him lynched though. Beggars can't be choosers. So we'll lynch Shin. 

Idk many cop roles that come without need of protection though.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> God damnit. I want him lynched though. Beggars can't be choosers. So we'll lynch Shin.
> 
> Idk many cop roles that come without need of protection though.



What he said was he wouldn't need protecting until night 3 or something.

And I haven't either.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker, Shin's role is this:

Someone makes an investigation and the results are sent to Shin. Shin receives a certain percentage of these and is BP. By Day 3, Shin is no longer BP but he gets all investigations.

That's why he doesn't need protecting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

60 players. A game run by Friday.

So 2 mafia factions.

A handful of independents.

And town. Idk Awesome and Shin this doesn't look very town to me.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> SoulTaker...
> 
> You have to read some of his posts. They scream mafia. Let me grab some for you.



I'd do the same for you but first it would mean me putting effort on something that would just be a waste of my time since no one believes me. RIght now Im trying to have fun and enjoy my time in this round since I will die today.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> SoulTaker, Shin's role is this:
> 
> Someone makes an investigation and the results are sent to Shin. Shin receives a certain percentage of these and is BP. By Day 3, Shin is no longer BP but he gets all investigations.
> 
> That's why he doesn't need protecting.



Inb4 Shin got the result for the paranoid cop. >.>


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't mention that role.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Agmaster]*    dude's statement makes no lickity sense .... death to him!!!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Don't mention that role.



You mean paranoid cop ?

PARANOID
COP


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> I'd do the same for you but first it would mean me putting effort on something that would just be a waste of my time since no one believes me. RIght now Im trying to have fun and enjoy my time in this round since I will die today.



No state your case and go pick out his scummy posts. You have to understand the improbability of the role used to out you as scum being town. It's likely you're all scum and you have decided to come for each other day 1 instead of staying back like you should have.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

What does that remind you of, LB?

colonTR



Paranoid cop is a cool role.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

What's so bad about mentioning it?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

You will see...


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What does that remind you of, LB?
> 
> colonTR
> 
> ...



Awesome. Troll Role.

Yea I can completely see why you think it's a cool role.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What's so bad about mentioning it?



LB has had some bad experiences with that role. >.>
Twas horrifying.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

OOOHHHHH, you mean ETT's game that I heard about?

Yea alright


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

LB and paranoid cop is like setting off a bomb.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

I will not put in extra work since i know I will die. Just look at my reply to Cokie a couple pages back. Those quotes are the biggest proof that he is lying. No matter how much he says he did it on purpose.

Also any player with experience would give out a role of someone who has the power to supposedly see investigations. Especially showing when that person is vulnerable.

People just lynch and get this over with. its that simple.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2011)

lollbcrying


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

And by he I mean Awesome


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

You know what Insignia if you are town you are being a female dog for lying down and just letting the mafia penetrate you.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia; everyone knows that I said that. Everyone knows that I was lying about that. It was clear as day. It was an obvious way to get a newbie to reveal himself.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What's so bad about mentioning it?


history, i dont mind it though


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Here we go again I am not a newbie. 

@ST look back to when I was first accused, I tried to defend myself and it was useless so no point in trying again since people believe Shin(mafia) more then me.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 1, 2011)

well awesome didn't know you weren't a newbie


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

You are a newbie on these forums. I was under the assumption you had no clue of the mafia FC considering I never saw you post there.

It was so obvious I was lying about that, but I was hoping you didn't know so that I could get you to confirm you were mafia. It was a cheap trick. I've done it before in mafia games.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia's apathy is confusing.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

And then when he flips mafia we are just going to laugh 

Well, except his scumbuddies.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Here we go again I am not a newbie.
> 
> @ST look back to when I was first accused, I tried to defend myself and it was useless so no point in trying again since people believe Shin(mafia) more then me.



Because you are sitting there and letting them run train on you. Step up and provide proof that they're mafia and a bigger threat than you are instead of just saying well no one will believe me anyway. That's just a horrible mentality to come into these games with. I have nothing against you but me personally, I play these games to win. I hate losing and you're basically just throwing the game and losing. It's pathetic.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

Im going to sleep. When I wake up I want to be dead and the next day phase I want to see  Awesome and Shin dead.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Because you are sitting there and letting them run train on you. Step up and provide proof that they're mafia and a bigger threat than you are instead of just saying well no one will believe me anyway. That's just a horrible mentality to come into these games with. I have nothing against you but me personally, I play these games to win. I hate losing and you're basically just throwing the game and losing. It's pathetic.



As I said already I already tried as hard as possible to make them believe I am town, yet they are like fish who took a bite of the hook and are being reeled in by the mafia and refuse to let go and trust the mafia. In the end the mafia will just eat them up.

I hate losing as well but sometimes its unavoidable and you have to accept it.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Your arguments have absolutely no substance them and can easily be countered by common sense and being a regular in mafia games in this section. It's why nobody bothers to listen to them.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker, have you read the whole thread? Not that I'd blame you for not wanting to.

He's done everything but tell us which member his role is. He's said he's Town, he's said what his ability does...

It just doesn't matter anymore, because someone stepped forward with an investigation.

Shin's not going to be able to come up tomorrow and say "oops, someone must have randomized me!" - It won't fly.

He's either telling the truth, and Insignia is scum, or he's lying, Insignia flips Town - and we lynch Shin tomorrow.

Easy as that.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> SoulTaker, have you read the whole thread? Not that I'd blame you for not wanting to.
> 
> He's done everything but tell us which member his role is. He's said he's Town, he's said what his ability does...
> 
> ...



I thought it would be as simple as that too, but then rofl reminded us of paranoid cops. What if Shin really just did get a paranoid result from a cop and then we lynch him?

We just lost a BP Player who gets investigation results.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Law said:


> SoulTaker, have you read the whole thread? Not that I'd blame you for not wanting to.
> 
> He's done everything but tell us which member his role is. He's said he's Town, he's said what his ability does...
> 
> ...




I haven't read all of but still having been in the situation of being on the chopping block like he is. I just hate to see him just say I give up.

I don't buy Shin or Awesome or this bandwagon completely. I won't unless he flips mafia and even if he does well I don't believe that they're town still. He's a bulletproof townie who can investigate? That's just so farfetched. 

Their are likely two mafias and I think this is a mafia on mafia attack. I could be wrong but that's what this looks like right now. Shin's role is bad news.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Since Shin said what his role does. Who is he suppose to be?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 1, 2011)

He doesn't investigate, he gets random pieces of investigations

If what he says is true that is


----------



## Hawk (Sep 1, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> This. This this this this this.
> 
> I want to see her confess her undying love for Legend and Gooba Moon.


 


Law said:


> SoulTaker, have you read the whole thread? Not that I'd blame you for not wanting to.
> 
> He's done everything but tell us which member his role is. He's said he's Town, he's said what his ability does...
> 
> ...



 

Seems simple enough...*[vote lynch Insignia] *

Surprising that there wasn't much spam in those 30 pages


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I thought it would be as simple as that too, but then rofl reminded us of paranoid cops. What if Shin really just did get a paranoid result from a cop and then we lynch him?
> 
> We just lost a BP Player who gets investigation results.



Nice try.

If Insignia flips Town, Shin is lynched tomorrow.

Period. End of story.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I see where you're coming from, come to think of it. If there's one paranoid cop he could just mess with our results if he was telling the truth, and then there's the chance of lying and being BP + coming up as town to investigations is pretty much a godfather role.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

Or you're both mafia and just over extended yourself by not distancing yourselves well enough.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

I hate paranoid cops, i remember in awesome's game when i was squall


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Or you're both mafia and just over extended yourself by not distancing yourselves well enough.



The only relationship I have with Shin in this thread is:

I scumhunted Insignia
Shin confirmed Insignia as guilty and showed how his role works

That's really all Shin has done in this thread come to think of it.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

If Shin is mafia, and thinks he can get away with false-investigative revealing someone, and then saying "It's not my fault, I'm just the conduit" - then he really doesn't have a healthy enough respect for us.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh God, reading +10 pages was worth it, so funny 

I think Shin may have gotten the fokers role, he seems to be wrong a lot about his guesses lol


----------



## Frosch (Sep 2, 2011)

nvm fokers isnt in this game


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 2, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Oh God, reading +10 pages was worth it, so funny
> 
> I think Shin may have gotten the fokers role, he seems to be wrong a lot about his guesses lol



Awesome's scumdar has been off for a while too


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> nvm fokers isnt in this game



Actually iirc Friday did make a fokers role but then he realized fokers wasn't in it... Doubt he'd use it without fokers playing but who knows


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh no fokers?  Darn looks like Friday wasn't able to convince him to join.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

He didn't promise activity so he didn't join. He said something along the lines of, "I'll only join if I get day 1'd"


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Well like, that would have been guaranteed to happen


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> -> Insignia
Agmaster -> Cocoa -> Insignia
Awesome -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
AznKuchikiChick -> sphyer
Baroxio 
Belphegoob -> ~Mystic Serenade ~
Blacklusterseph004
Blaze -> AznKuchikiChick -> Insignia
Butō Rengoob -> insignia
Chibason -> Insignia
Chigoobarito 
Cocoa -> Insignia
Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
Darth
Distance -> Insignia
Enterthetao 
FakePeace 
Fear -> On and On
Geijutsu -> Insignia
Gogeta 
Gooba Moon ->insignia
Goobikazi -> Insignia
Greenbeast -> Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast
hammer 
Heloves -> agmaster
Hidden Nin 
Insignia -> Awesome -> Insignia
Ishamael -> Cubey
Jessicα -> Insignia
Jαmes -> Insignia
Kaitou -> Kue
Kue 
Laix 
Law -> Law -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Legend -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
LegendaryBeauty -> Goobikazi -> Goobikazi -> Insignia
Lunaticman 
Mastic
Narcissus -> Insignia
On and On -> Rafaella -> Law -> insignia
Platinum 
Quinn 
rafaella -> Greenbeast -> insignia -> ~Mystic Serenade~ -> insignia
River Song (Paper Person) -> Greenbeast -> 
Samavarti -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Shark Skin -> Insignia
Shin - Zangetsu -> Insignia
Shota 
SonnyBillWilliams -> Gooba Moon -> Fear
SoulTaker -> insignia
Sphyer -> Awesome
Stunna 
Tempest Phantom
Tgoobaki -> Baroxio -> insignia
thdyingbreed -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
The_Unforgiven
Tribulation -> James -> Awesome
Vash TS 
~Mystic Serenade~ Insignia

*Insigia - 28*
Awesome - 2
~Mystic Serenade ~ - 1
On and On - 1
Greenbeast - 1
Cubey - 1
Kue - 1
Law - 1
Fear – 1
Sphyer – 1
Agmaster - 1

A third of the players have yet to vote.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday's games are always so fun


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch Insignia] *

35 pages jesus lol. Need to go back and read a bit.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 2, 2011)

i wonder what azn's role is like

i really want to know

like

realllllyyyyyyy want to know!


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Generic


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2011)

hated townie

no offense hun


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Clowning Around*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ishamael said:


> lololol The Belph role dies day 1 just like the real Belph.





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol poor Belphegoob, this game just became canon





Somehow I prolly should've seen this one coming.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 2, 2011)

this is only my 4th game so I doubt mine will be ironically fitting like bel's


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually, I kinda remember some things that you said about yourself 

I like your role  You'll never figure it out though, I'm just affirming that it isn't random as some others might be.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

lol can't wait for Geijutsu to die.  Lol is Darth in this game?  Watch it be that he has to kill Darth


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 2, 2011)

hey friday can you tell me any clues on what the cokie role does


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope, no clues


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm curious about mine too, since I mostly keep to myself. :x


----------



## Olivia (Sep 2, 2011)

As am I.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol at the belph role dying day 1.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Alright, so I'm off to bed. If you have an ability to use during the day,please send it soon because the phase ends in 14 hours.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 2, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol can't wait for Geijutsu to die.  Lol is Darth in this game?  Watch it be that he has to kill Darth



I've since long settled that score, in the caves of Moria, no more bad blood 

Savage on the other hand.......


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol at the belph role dying day 1.



It's not funny, guys


----------



## Frosch (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe I should stop having spite kills, makes me predictable


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Gei, unless you're like LB level and can publicly announce your spite and follow through, you're better off working in the shadows lol


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry belph but it's just so fitting.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 2, 2011)

No way!! I can't possibly generic..!! Ok hated townie I can see..


DEAR AZN!! PLEASE KILL YOURSELF! YOU'LL NEVER LIVE UP TO ME, SO PLEASE ASK FOR A MODKILL AND LET ME KNOW YOUR ROLE!!


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 2, 2011)

Oooh what if sphyer-sama where azn?


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 2, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Oooh what if sphyer-sama where azn?



Bel is,


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

lol azn, you know that role revealing is allowed in this game right


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 2, 2011)

Holy Fuck! 

Went to the beach today and come back to 36 pages to read. I'm all caught up though, Shin is sus no. 1 if this Insignia lynch falls thought though. 

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]* 

In other news this thread as been hilarious and the roles so far have been hilarious. GJ Friday.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

This game is interesting. 

I agree. Try to lynch me if my results are wrong. I don't think it will work till day four either but I'd welcome it to solidify my point.

My role is Hidden Nin btw. I'm green and don't know anybody else around here. Absolutely  at me coming out of the woodwork to attack Insignia.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 2, 2011)

It appears i missed quite a bit. Damn timezone difference.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 2, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> This game is interesting.
> 
> I agree. Try to lynch me if my results are wrong. *I don't think it will work till day four either* but I'd welcome it to solidify my point.
> 
> My role is Hidden Nin btw. I'm green and don't know anybody else around here. Absolutely  at me coming out of the woodwork to attack Insignia.


 Didn't you say day three earlier? I'm just going on memory though I might be mistaken.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 2, 2011)

Unlynchable til D4? And this is a town role?

Votals: 31 is majority!
Insignia – 30 (Awesome, Shin, Distance, Thdyingbreed, Cokie, Legend, Blaze, Mystic, Cocoa, LB, Insignia, Tgoobaki, Narcissus, Buto, Law, Aggie, Gei, Goobikazi, >.>, Shark Skin, Jessica, Chiba, James, O&O, Rafa, SoulTaker, Gooba Moon, Platinum, Vash)
GB – 2 (Paper, GB)
Awesome – 2 (Sphyer, Trib)
Aggie – 1 (Heloves)
Mystic – 1 (Bel)
O&O – 1 (Fear)
Cokie – 1 (GB)
Kue – 1 (Kaitou)
Cubey – 1 (Isha)
Fear – 1 (SBW)
Sphyer – 1 (Azn)

Fun fact: Every time I type Vash, it accidentally comes out as Cash and I have to correct it. Never fails.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch insignia]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

lol you know Shin, revealing is allowed but discouraged

If you just have successfully done so I would now like to see what ramifications Friday might have possibly been warning us about


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 2, 2011)

There's still that role I suggested that can make kills by matching players to their roles. I assume that's why people shouldn't rolereveal, they'll prolly die if they do.



Platinum said:


> Sorry belph but it's just so fitting.



</3



AznKuchikiChick said:


> No way!! I can't possibly generic..!! Ok hated townie I can see..
> 
> 
> DEAR AZN!! PLEASE KILL YOURSELF! YOU'LL NEVER LIVE UP TO ME, SO PLEASE ASK FOR A MODKILL AND LET ME KNOW YOUR ROLE!!



Friday said no


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 2, 2011)

Shin.. Didn't you said your role is a newbie but good?
If I'm not mistaken, Hidden Nin is has actually been playing mafia games earlier than you.

Anyway, I don't think Awesome and Shin are mafia cooperating to lynch a newbie townie?
No mafia would risk outing themselves on day 1.

**
*[Vote lynch Insginia]*


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 2, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Fun fact: Every time I type Vash, it accidentally comes out as Cash and I have to correct it. Never fails.


 I wish this had some kind of relation to the fact that I'd come into some money.



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol you know Shin, revealing is allowed but discouraged
> 
> If you just have successfully done so I would now like to see what ramifications Friday might have possibly been warning us about


 Well role revealing in a game like this doesn't really matter too much with the fact that we have 0 clue what the roles do.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Possibly, but I wouldn't think Friday would say its discouraged unless there was an actual threat involved


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 2, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Possibly, but I wouldn't think Friday would say its discouraged unless there was an actual threat involved


 In this game I believe anything is possible. 

In other news this is my obligatory "I wonder what my role is" post. I know it can't be anything interesting but I'm interested either way to see what it is. Don't be too mad at me for being a lame role who ever you are.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 2, 2011)

Whoever got my role should type in the same color I'm typing. 

Basing from my previous username, my role is probably a beloved princess but I guess, with my set, it's more on a doctor now~

Mystic, seeing Belph is the lyncher.. I think you're the lynchee because he seemed fond of voting for you.
And it would be fun if you're role probably forced them to speak in third person~ 

Also, the write-ups are so fun to read. This got to be one of the most fun games.


----------



## Lunaticman (Sep 2, 2011)

I FINALLY FOUND THE GAME THREAD YEY!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> *The First Move*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This creeped me out. 

Who ever is using me, why am I not stripping women?  

Find LB role or Jess role. Let me get stripping.

Also Friday  never forced a person to get naked in my life & plus any write ups involving me, tell me in advance I have some pictures you could used of the real SonnyBill. 

 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol omg SonnyB



I know you are a girl and all, but I think its really cute when you call me SonnyB, I don't really like being called Sonny. But you have always said SonnyB and I really like it. Thank you.  



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sphyer, you are a despicable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), which is why I love you and sincerely mean what I say:
> 
> I want to make sweet love to Hiruzen Sarutobi (the member <3) but I'm so shy to tell him this. I want him to spank me so hard and make me his goddess of shinobi...oh my~! If only I could be worthy for his greatness....but I could never be good enough for such an amazing and beautiful person that I admire such as Hiruzen Sarutobi.
> 
> ...








Now on a serious note. 

*[Vote Lynch Insiginia]*

I hope you come down hard on those who are editing Friday.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 2, 2011)

~Mystic~ is cute in lots of other ways too desu


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 2, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Fuck whoever the fuck is >.>. I wanted to fuckin win this game.
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> Now all I can do is watch to see how long whoever the fuck has my role lasts.


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2011)

< finally comes online
> 19 40 pp pages

Is it worth reading? I've seen the IoA, and saw SonnyBillWilliams maimed On & On.


----------



## Lunaticman (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree Laix this game is moving so fast ^^


----------



## Lunaticman (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok I have read most of the phase now and it's extremly hilarious Awsome is on another day one spree and Shin is basically telling us to go for the lynch.

I'm going to agree with Law here though that if he flipps town your next Shin unless something significant happen's during the night.


*[Vote Lynch Insignia]*


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Lunaticman]
*
RNG gods have blessed me?


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 2, 2011)

Now here's something interesting.

The identity of my role is *LegendaryBeauty* 

Manipulating people to do as she commands with her beauty


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh snap.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2011)

that role vs tsukishima


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

@Laix you should read the phase there's a lot of good stuff. 

Lolomg Sphyer


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> This creeped me out.
> 
> Who ever is using me, why am I not stripping women?
> 
> ...



You can send me pics I can use 

And I always call you SonnyB >.> but I guess I'm not a girl 

Also, there's only 3 girls in this? Very slim chance that SonnyB hits a girl.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

There's 8 girl/traps in this :33


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> He's a bulletproof townie who can investigate? That's just so farfetched.



Not as farfetched as you might think lol. I've had such a role once.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 2, 2011)

hammer said:


> that role vs tsukishima



Tsukishima wouldn't stand a chance


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> Also, there's only 3 girls in this?



< checks playerlist

4 girls that I know off.


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in now. Didn't read anything, phase 1 is rng anyway.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> -> Insignia
Agmaster -> Cocoa -> Insignia
Awesome -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
AznKuchikiChick -> sphyer
Belphegoob -> ~Mystic Serenade ~
Blacklusterseph004
Blaze -> AznKuchikiChick -> Insignia
Butō Rengoob -> insignia
Chibason -> Insignia
Chigoobarito 
Cocoa -> Insignia
Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
Darth
Distance -> Insignia
Enterthetao 
FakePeace -> Insignia
Fear -> On and On
Geijutsu -> Insignia
Gogeta 
Gooba Moon ->insignia
Goobikazi -> Insignia
Greenbeast -> Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast
hammer -> Insignia
Heloves -> agmaster
Hidden Nin 
Immortal King -> Insignia
Insignia -> Awesome -> Insignia
Ishamael -> Cubey
Jessicα -> Insignia
Jαmes -> Insignia
Kaitou -> Kue
Kue 
Laix -> Insignia
Law -> Law -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Legend -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
LegendaryBeauty -> Goobikazi -> Goobikazi -> Insignia
Lunaticman -> Insignia
Mastic
Narcissus -> Insignia
On and On -> Rafaella -> Law -> insignia
Platinum -> Insignia
Quinn 
rafaella -> Greenbeast -> insignia -> ~Mystic Serenade~ -> insignia
River Song (Paper Person) -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
Samavarti -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Shark Skin -> Insignia
Shin - Zangetsu -> Insignia
Shota 
SonnyBillWilliams -> Gooba Moon -> Fear -> Insignia
SoulTaker -> insignia
Stunna 
Tempest Phantom -> Insignia
Tgoobaki -> Baroxio -> insignia
thdyingbreed -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
The_Unforgiven -> Insignia
Tribulation -> James -> Awesome
Vash TS -> Insignia
~Mystic Serenade~ Insignia

*Insigia - 39*
Awesome - 1
~Mystic Serenade ~ - 1
On and On - 1
Greenbeast - 1
Cubey - 1
Kue - 1
Law - 1
Sphyer – 1
Agmaster - 1


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Insignia]*
to avoid modblock.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

>.>, Heloves; She who got me to respond likely missed it.  Saddens  me. 

Insignia is once again making me question Shin.  I am so swayed by words  trying to confirm all day.



Friday said:


> Generic


Nah, THIS guy is generic. *points to self*


Sphyer said:


> The identity of my role is *LegendaryBeauty*


Oh ... snap.  You're mafia, then? >.>


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch Insignia]*

I promise i'll be more active


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

How ironic this game is


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

*Baroxio* has been replaced by *Immortal King*.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

lol let the lulz commence


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome IK  

Are you gonna bring in the Fokers role now, Frifri ?


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Naw. I thought he signed up and when he didn't I had to remove it


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 2, 2011)

No worries i am sure i was a bomb or sth to accomodate for my early deaths

Apparently my vote makes zero difference at this point and i can't read up on this for some time with the Favorites starting up any second now so:

*[vote lynch Insignia]*

Sorry mate


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Incoming update  I like this one, so early too.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 2, 2011)

<In b4 i am dead


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

*Too Cool*



*Agmaster:* But I was having so much fun.

*Chibason: *Sorry bro, but you have to go.

*Agmaster*: So then the two options are to ignore and boggle or the proverbial coming at you. I will you superman you hoe and option 3 will be to ask, why so aggro?

*Chibason:* Huh?

*Chibason* channels the martial arts of Sonny Chiba, and fatally punches *Agmaster* (Sphyer) in the throat.

*AznKuchikiChick*: HOW COULD U KILL SPHYER-SAMA?! OH HELL NO!! ONLY I, THE MIGHTY AZN WILL DO THAT!! YOU FUCKING BEST BE LEAVING CUZ YOU BE CRAMPIN MY STYLE AND I WILL CRUSH YOU LIKE A BUG!!!

*AznKuchikiChick,* angered by Sphyer's death, has defected and joined the mafia.​
*Agmaster*
*[Say Uncle!]* – A fan of wrestling, Agmaster can force someone to say whatever he wants by putting them in a headlock during the day phase. If they do not say it before the day phase ends, they will choke and die. This ability must be used within the first six hours since the day phase began, giving enough time for the player to say it.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol Azn


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 2, 2011)

So three dead townies and now one has defected to the mafia. A most excellent start.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 2, 2011)

So Sphyer wasn't LB, but he did tell the truth when he said he could control what people say.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

lol wow, bad day for town


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol Azn


----------



## River Song (Sep 2, 2011)

Entertaining read to say the very least

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyway, anyone else suspicious that the action occurred right as fokers replaced?

Coincidence?  I think not


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2011)

Azn


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 2, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Anyway, anyone else suspicious that the action occurred right as fokers replaced?
> 
> Coincidence?  I think not



Trying to lynch me before i even settled in.For shame


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

I .. . . but... I don't even LIKE Stone COld ~_~.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

Still....day 1.  Just as expected of someone playing me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

Chiba stole my spite kill from me, so I guess I'll have to kill him instead.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

won't lie though.   that ability totally makes me wish i interacted with you lot more.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Course not, its too early to say if that was actually because of you or not

Unless you're feeling guilty


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 2, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Course not, its too early to say if that was actually because of you or not
> 
> Unless you're feeling guilty



Do we even know if Chiba is maf though?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 2, 2011)

i guess chiba didn't like some more entertainment. 

and this is still a bit confusing and i still have to look at the write-ups a second time to distinguish between the player and the role :/


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2011)

It confuses me too 

I need to find the time to read through this thread. I bet most of it's spam


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

No way to say now, but if *Chiba* was a day vig he's one of the derpiest ones going after a troll role lol


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Agmaster: it was just a pic. The role was about wrestling, which I think you like


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 2, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> No way to say now, but if *Chiba* was a day vig he's one of the derpiest ones going after a troll role lol



Well derping is not excluded at all(especially since i think you have been at the SE game) and who knows he possibly though making a troll role mafia would be an awesome troll on Friday's side and decided to go after him


----------



## Frosch (Sep 2, 2011)

Why would you target the dude that is just a troll role? its so obvious to know when he was manipulating people into posting stuff so its not like he was dangerous either, now town stands at a -2 :/


----------



## Chibason (Sep 2, 2011)

Chiba role is likely to be Town Vigi as it is well known to be my favorite and most accomplished role 

Chibason, do me proud and kill Mafias/SK from now on. Kthx


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

And if *Chiba* was a supposed day vig, it would have been imperative for him to actually read through the entire thread and it would have probably been best for him to have not used his kill today unless there were some more info giving developments lol

Well unless he had some awesome scumdar which doesn't seem to be the case


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

Uh huh, day town vigi killing harmless role.  Sounds kinda mafia spitey to me.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Sphyer is gonna be pissed. Damn you Chibason.

>.> -> Insignia
Agmaster -> Cocoa -> Insignia
Awesome -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
AznKuchikiChick -> sphyer
Belphegoob -> ~Mystic Serenade ~
Blacklusterseph004
Blaze -> AznKuchikiChick -> Insignia
Butō Rengoob -> insignia
Chibason -> Insignia
Chigoobarito 
Cocoa -> Insignia
Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
Darth
Distance -> Insignia
Enterthetao 
FakePeace -> Insignia
Fear -> On and On
Geijutsu -> Insignia
Gogeta 
Gooba Moon ->insignia
Goobikazi -> Insignia
Greenbeast -> Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast
hammer -> Insignia
Heloves -> agmaster
Hidden Nin 
Immortal King -> Insignia
Insignia -> Awesome -> Insignia
Ishamael -> Cubey
Jessicα -> Insignia
Jαmes -> Insignia
Kaitou -> Kue
Kue 
Laix -> Insignia
Law -> Law -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Legend -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
LegendaryBeauty -> Goobikazi -> Goobikazi -> Insignia
Lunaticman -> Insignia
Mastic
Narcissus -> Insignia
On and On -> Rafaella -> Law -> insignia
Platinum -> Insignia
Quinn 
rafaella -> Greenbeast -> insignia -> ~Mystic Serenade~ -> insignia
River Song (Paper Person) -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
Samavarti -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Shark Skin -> Insignia
Shin - Zangetsu -> Insignia
Shota 
SonnyBillWilliams -> Gooba Moon -> Fear -> Insignia
SoulTaker -> insignia
Stunna 
Tempest Phantom -> Insignia
Tgoobaki -> Baroxio -> insignia
thdyingbreed -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
The_Unforgiven -> Insignia
Tribulation -> James -> Awesome
Vash TS -> Insignia
~Mystic Serenade~ Insignia

*Insigia - 39*
Awesome - 1
~Mystic Serenade ~ - 1
On and On - 1
Greenbeast - 1
Cubey - 1
Kue - 1
Sphyer – 1
Agmaster - 1


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

Who the fuck voted for me


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Fear


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh yes  I'll let that slide since he's the mod of the DBZ game. For now.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Apparently OaO is still voting me, and also voting Insignia now.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Chibason (Sep 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Uh huh, day town vigi killing harmless role.  Sounds kinda mafia spitey to me.



Yeah if he's a Vigi he didn't use his ability well.... Unless he suspected the LB role, which Sphyer claimed, was Mafia...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

But then why attack the one who was obv. not sus.  He(me...oh meta rage) was just trolling around and got offed for that.  That's not just unsmart, that's dangerous.  So Chiba is looking either inept town or spiteful mobster.  Neither of those are good.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 2, 2011)

Damm I wanted to see some more Sypher trollin


----------



## Alpha (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> You can send me pics I can use
> 
> And I always call you SonnyB >.> but I guess I'm not a girl
> 
> Also, there's only 3 girls in this? Very slim chance that SonnyB hits a girl.



Just give me a hands up and I have some pictures that can be used 

LOL I meant to say to Mystic I know she is a guy & all, but I seemed to say girl. Sorry my apologies. 



Also doesn't that mean Bel is now Mafia? Cos he said he was Azn didn't he?


----------



## Chibason (Sep 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> But then why attack the one who was obv. not sus.  He(me...oh meta rage) was just trolling around and got offed for that.  That's not just unsmart, that's dangerous.  So Chiba is looking either inept town or spiteful mobster.  Neither of those are good.



I can't disagree with you that the role _seemed_ harmless....


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Whomever is controlling Chiba is probably on the later timezone than others.

It was incredibly busy for 30 pages, then died off. The kill came after. Why?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

lol I'd be surprised if Bel actually was azn, he's one of the people actually against role revealing most times so he was either trolling or just messing with azn herself


----------



## Chibason (Sep 2, 2011)

Law said:


> Whomever is controlling Chiba is probably on the later timezone than others.
> 
> It was incredibly busy for 30 pages, then died off. The kill came after. Why?



Excellent point. And there were several players who came in late, but without knowing if the Chiba role is Town or Mafia, I wouldn't want to press those people yet.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

I have to say - I'm definitely not putting in the same investigative quality into this game as I am in the Favorites game, but honestly...I think this one isn't meant to be taken so seriously, and I like it that way.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Law said:


> I have to say - I'm definitely not putting in the same investigative quality into this game as I am in the Favorites game, but honestly...I think this one isn't meant to be taken so seriously, and I like it that way.





No. What are you saying? This is *not* a troll game. I don't make those.


----------



## River Song (Sep 2, 2011)

Fridays are good roles just disguised in a numerous way


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think it's a troll game.

It just has Candle Jack-esque roles  I like shit like that.

A troll game to me is a game where if you don't vote for box a it will kill you, and if you do vote for box a, it will roleblock you or some whack shit. But you don't know that until you vote for it. Fuck that 

My only concern is how many silly town roles are there to "silly mafia roles", if they even exist.

Either way this will be very fun.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been following the Favorites game with a pad of paper and a pen, and have notepad open with names and formulas.

I've got theories and patterns laid out. I'm ready to almost reveal what I believe the entire role-list is.

That takes a lot of work, I'm not gonna do it for this game...just wanna relax and have fun.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Insignia]*

There doesn't seem to be much evidence emerging that he isn't guilty.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

I just needed ideas to make generic roles slightly interesting (Mastic).


----------



## River Song (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not really terribly interesting so I can't blame you


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Well that's just what the difference is between this and favorites, no one's generic in that game lol

Fluffy generics are nice


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah I died

Told you someone would kill me still 

/dead


----------



## Insignia (Sep 2, 2011)

Am I dead yet     ?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 2, 2011)

You were already lynched and confirmed as mafia a couple pages back.


----------



## River Song (Sep 2, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Am I dead yet     ?



Nope


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

You'll die in like 3 hours unless there's a governor that feels like saving you


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> I just needed ideas to make generic roles slightly interesting.



+rep. I don't believe in having generic roles. It makes the person who got them feel like shit, and makes mafia feel like they wasted an action targeting one.

Generic roles are nonexistent in my games unless you're made generic. That's why in Naruto the mafia is so haxxed, to counter-balance 4 back-up vigilantes, multiple day and night doctors, etc. etc. Fuck a fodder role. The worst anyone in one of my games will ever be will be a back-up or a Bodyguard who chooses who they protect.

Or some silly Candle-Jack shit 

I'm enjoying this, Fri


----------



## Insignia (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes very bad day for the town indeed. 3 deaths and 4 with my death. Mafia will win this game.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Too Cool*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO THIS ISNT FAIR!! WHO THE HELL KILLED HIM?? THAT WAS A GREAT ROLE I KNOW SPHYER-SAMA WOULD HAVE ENJOYED IT!!!! FUCK YOU!! YOU GUYS ALWAYS FUCKING KILL HIM ON PURPOSE!! YOU'D THINK YA'LL WOULD LEARN BY NOW THE WAY SPHYER PLAYS!!!!!! YOU FUCKERS!! YOU ONLY KILL HIM CUZ YOURE SCARED AND WEAK AND DONT KNOW HIM!!!! FUCKING NOOBS!!! GTFO!!! JUST GET OUT!!!! IM FUCKING TIRED OF YALL FUCKING KILLING HIM DAY 1 WHEN HE HAS A ROLE THAT HE WOULD HAVE LOVED!!!!! THIS ROLE WAS SO LULZY AND FUN FOR HIM!!! SMH!!!! I HATE YOU ALL!!!!! HATE YOU!!!!! FUCKING NOOOBS DONT KNOW HOW TO PLAY!!!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

On and On said:


> +rep. I don't believe in having generic roles.* It makes the person who got them feel like shit, and makes mafia feel like they wasted an action targeting one.*



The former part is just BS. The latter is one of the main purposes for a Generic....


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch chibason]*

fuckin hell !!!!! HOW DARE YOU KILL SPHYER-SAMAA!!! HE WAS SO HAPPY WITH THAT ROLE!!!!! YOU FUCKING FUCKER TOO SCARED OF SHIT!!!!!! UGH!!!!! FUCK YOU YOU FUCKIN NOOB!


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

rage 

@Rofl: That's um, one perspective, just like I had one. I mean sure, if you get a generic role you can obviously scum hunt with it, but you can pretty much do that anyway, unless it's a game with one faction.

I'd rather have someone whose innocence is confirmed from day one than a generic. That's really the closest anyone will ever get to such a thing in a game for me unless they're made generic.

Generics are only fun in smaller games imo


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 2, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ON AND ON]*

ILL HAVE ENOUGH OF YOUR STUPID NOWORRIES I BET YOU'RE CHIBA!!!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> The former part is just BS. The latter is one of the main purposes for a Generic....



Children gonna be children, rofl


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

lol azn, you know that the likelihood that chiba is chiba in this game is like next to none right


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ON AND ON]*
> 
> ILL HAVE ENOUGH OF YOUR STUPID NOWORRIES I BET YOU'RE CHIBA!!!!!!







Law said:


> Children gonna be children, rofl



Oldfucks going to think they're always right as well. The world moves on and on


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Newfags gonna think they can come and change something that's been working for years because they don't understand.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 2, 2011)

We could turn this whole day around now if someone would just kill Azn.


----------



## River Song (Sep 2, 2011)

I could roast marshmallows of the rage heat Azn is giving off, in fact I just might

*takes out bag of marshmallows*


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

Law said:


> Newfags gonna think they can come and change something that's been working for years because they don't understand.



I don't care about changing a fucking thing, so get over yourself, LMAO


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

On and On said:


> @Rofl: That's um, one perspective, just like I had one. I mean sure, if you get a generic role you can obviously scum hunt with it, but you can pretty much do that anyway, unless it's a game with one faction.
> 
> I'd rather have someone whose innocence is confirmed from day one than a generic. That's really the closest anyone will ever get to such a thing in a game for me unless they're made generic.



Just because you tend to inactifag when you're a Generic doesn't make the role itself shit, you know. 
Just you. 



Law said:


> Children gonna be children, rofl



Yeah, I know, Law. People disrespecting roles like that just irks me....


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> Just because you tend to inactifag when you're a Generic doesn't make the role itself shit, you know.
> Just you.



Who ever said I inactifagged when I got a generic role?  Assumption runs rampant


----------



## Awesome (Sep 2, 2011)

Generic roles can be really good if used right. If you make them slightly less generic they lose their purpose.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

I like generic roles 

I wonder how many I put in this game


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

On and On said:


> Who ever said I inactifagged when I got a generic role?  Assumption runs rampant



You sure ? Cause when I think "The Comedian", first thing that comes to mind is inactifag. >.>


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> NO THIS ISNT FAIR!! WHO THE HELL KILLED HIM?? THAT WAS A GREAT ROLE I KNOW SPHYER-SAMA WOULD HAVE ENJOYED IT!!!! FUCK YOU!! YOU GUYS ALWAYS FUCKING KILL HIM ON PURPOSE!! YOU'D THINK YA'LL WOULD LEARN BY NOW THE WAY SPHYER PLAYS!!!!!! YOU FUCKERS!! YOU ONLY KILL HIM CUZ YOURE SCARED AND WEAK AND DONT KNOW HIM!!!! FUCKING NOOBS!!! GTFO!!! JUST GET OUT!!!! IM FUCKING TIRED OF YALL FUCKING KILLING HIM DAY 1 WHEN HE HAS A ROLE THAT HE WOULD HAVE LOVED!!!!! THIS ROLE WAS SO LULZY AND FUN FOR HIM!!! SMH!!!! I HATE YOU ALL!!!!! HATE YOU!!!!! FUCKING NOOOBS DONT KNOW HOW TO PLAY!!!


Hey bro.  I'm sad too.


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> You sure ? Cause when I think "The Comedian", first thing that comes to mind is inactifag. >.>



I was "The Comedian" in my first two games.

My first one was Code Geass were I was C2 and my partner was Lelouch who was Sajin, and inactifagged the entire time before getting getting by the SK like a day before the SK killed me. So yes, I inactifagged the last day because my partner was dead and my only skill was stopping his first lynch. I still voted that day and gave my list of suspects

My second was Gurren Lagann iirc? in which I can't even remember the role, but I didn't know shit about the anime so I think I was modkilled or replaced. But it wasn't generic either 

My third was as mafia and me and Sajin won the game.

So really, you're just talking out of your ass. Love it when people do that.

Oh and for the record I dislike generic roles so much I signed up for the recurring generic tourney 



rafaella said:


> there's little appreciation for generic roles these days, its a shame really
> *its always worthwhile baiting the mafia as a generic* ;p



um yea that's really the only thing you can do that's exciting. big fucking whoop, you're going to get killed eventually or at best, investigated and possibly kept around as a scapegoat later.

generic roles are only *useful* in the presence of roles that aren't generic, and if that's the case, i'm not wanting a generic role. am i going to play my part if i get one? well duh, but i'm not trying to GET one


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 2, 2011)

there's little appreciation for generic roles these days, its a shame really
its always worthwhile baiting the mafia as a generic ;p


----------



## Insignia (Sep 2, 2011)

Can my role be considered generic?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Dumb kids and their lack of appreciation for how mafia games are supposed to be played.

Don't get me wrong, I love the RP games we play on NF...but they're not really mafia, let's be honest.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Can my role be considered generic?



No, you have an ability. ~ 
Generic = No abilities.


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

Law said:


> Dumb kids and their lack of appreciation for how mafia games are supposed to be played.



You sound like a broken record 

It's not like you have some monopoly on the knowledge of how a mafia game works. It's hilarious to see that you think you do.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

Relatively new players thinking they can call the shots and be influential.

Such delusions make my day.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Relatively new players thinking they can call the shots and be influential.
> 
> Such delusions make my day.



Oldfag. smh


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

If I wanted to call the shots and shit I would've said it already  LB you're a derp too


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2011)

2 Nicki Minaj sets in one thread?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

This is all on topic of course, status quo vs evolution.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd love to see you lead a lynch. Oh wait, you're too busy inactifagging if you don't like your role or don't care.



>.> said:


> Oldfag. smh



Only in experience; you're still an old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) where it counts.


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd love to see you lead a lynch. Oh wait, you're too busy inactifagging if you don't like your role or don't care.



Games where I did this?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 2, 2011)

You guys are all silly  



Law said:


> Dumb kids and their lack of appreciation for how mafia *games* are *supposed to be played*.


I enjoy the generic roles, the killing roles, the bus driving roles that you use protecting >.> only to have him kill you later for lulz. It's a game, play however you want that makes the game enjoyable and doesn't detract from other's fun. If you aren't playing for fun whether you be old or new you're doing it wrong.



But back to the game, how many more hours left in the phase?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

>Every single one to date


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Only in experience; you're still an old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) where it counts.





Insult, or not..... so hard to tell. >.>


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> Insult, or not..... so hard to tell. >.>



Then I did my job properly.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Goobikazi said:


> You guys are all silly
> 
> 
> I enjoy the generic roles, the killing roles, the bus driving roles that you use protecting >.> only to have him kill you later for lulz. It's a game, play however you want that makes the game enjoyable and doesn't detract from other's fun. If you aren't playing for fun whether you be old or new you're doing it wrong.
> ...



2hrs.

Too bad the inactives aren't getting lynched. Gonna have to modblock a few peeps


----------



## River Song (Sep 2, 2011)

LB is the mistress of ambiguity


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> >Every single one to date



such an adequate list


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

On and On said:


> such an adequate list



>Waiting to be proven wrong
>Hasn't yet
>Won't be

K, thanks for playing.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> 2hrs.
> 
> Too bad the inactives aren't getting lynched. Gonna have to modblock a few peeps


You should have included yourself in the game as an independent that kills whoever makes the least posts for the phase.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Such good ideas, such good ideas.

Or at least kill the person who didn't meet posting requirements without an excuse (at random, if it's more than one person).


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> >Waiting to be proven wrong
> >Hasn't yet
> >Won't be
> 
> K, thanks for playing.



The burden of evidence is on you, you're the one making the accusation. But you know better


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

Or you could, y'know, disprove my claim if it's that easy.


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

Then I'd be doing your work for you.

In the words of Nicki and countless others: fuck I look like? 

rhetorical, of course


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

It'd be doing work for yourself, to disprove the notion of you being a lazy inactifag. But you can't disprove fact, so...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> Such good ideas, such good ideas.
> 
> Or at least kill the person who didn't meet posting requirements without an excuse (at random, if it's more than one person).



Give us an incentive to lynch an inactive.

So far, there's an anti-incentive to do so.


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

It'd be doing the work for you to prove laziness on my part, the fact that I've ever been a generic, and assign inactifagging to either one of those scenarios. I've already testified on a couple instances. But one instance of inactifagging isn't enough to establish behaviour 

But you can't even make my sandwiches right, so..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

Circular argument, you two.  Just bring up the DBZ thread and be done with it.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Law said:


> Give us an incentive to lynch an inactive.
> 
> So far, there's an anti-incentive to do so.



I'll revive a player by popular demand if you lynch an inactive.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2011)

Law said:


> Give us an incentive to lynch an inactive.
> 
> So far, there's an anti-incentive to do so.



Now are you playing as your role or as the player who your role is based upon?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

I know who I wanna vote for.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> I'll revive a player by popular demand if you lynch an inactive.


 LOL

Sypher would come back too easily if you did this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually, the fact you refuse to look up evidence to disprove my claim makes it seem like A.) you can't provide evidence, and B.) you're just proving your laziness by not doing so.

I win either way.


----------



## River Song (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday said:


> I'll revive a player by popular demand if you lynch an inactive.



This sounds promising.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 2, 2011)

lynch the next poster


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

> .                             >


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2011)

[*Vote Lynch On and On*]


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

lol kill the inactives, bring back Sphyer


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Actually, the fact you refuse to look up evidence to disprove my claim makes it seem like




I don't have to, because I remember the games I was in, except for Gurren Lagann.



> A.) you can't provide evidence,



this is a two-way street



> and B.) you're just proving your laziness by not doing so.



You too.



> I win either way.



In the sense that you came in, said something, failed to substantiate it, then left. 

In the goal of ruining your credibility (not that you ever have any), you've also succeeded.


*[change vote lynch on and on]*

i'm the godfather


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Actually, the fact you refuse to look up evidence to disprove my claim makes it seem like A.) you can't provide evidence, and B.) you're just proving your laziness by not doing so.
> 
> I win either way.


*closed mouth cookie monster*  That is straight up inaccurate.  OBD teaches that the burden is on you, the accuser.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

lol raf and rofl


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> > .                             >


you won yourself a lynch next phase ^_^


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2011)

On and On said:


> *[change vote lynch on and on]*
> 
> i'm the godfather



i knew   it


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 2, 2011)

> *closed mouth cookie monster* That is straight up inaccurate. OBD teaches that the burden is on you, the accuser.



Why would you bring up the OBD? Keep the shit in the toilet please.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

rafaella said:


> you won yourself a lynch next phase ^_^



> implying that I'll be alive next day phase

>.>


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the OBD


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 2, 2011)

do we have a role cop for o&o?


----------



## On and On (Sep 2, 2011)

no one answer that. obvious scum fishing for roles. why would a ROLE cop reveal so early, much less reveal himself and someone else at the same time?

investigate me if you like though, cop.

also aiyanah, that was stupid on another level; if I was godfather why wouldn't I welcome an investigation?



cop for aiyanah plz. he/she is always good to investigate anyway

going to close the store, see yall at 12:00. by then DBZ night phase will be over, too


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> > implying that I'll be alive next day phase
> 
> >.>


you never die in the first night though
you're more like a sleeper that everyone forgets about till later


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

rafaella said:


> you never die in the first night though
> you're more like a sleeper that everyone forgets about till later



There is a first time for everything though. 

< died first night in JTG's Mario game

Besides, who said anything about being killed... >.>


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2011)

Quick! Everybody vote to lynch On and On while he's gone!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

Darth, who made your breakfast today? You need to ask them what they put in it. You've got a lot of energy today.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Darth, who made your breakfast today? You need to ask them what they put in it. You've got a lot of energy today.



He's had energy all week, ever since he activated his Cutey Mark, but he's had to hide it.

Now it's gotta come from somewhere, lol


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

One can only ask why he couldn't show the same restraint in the avatar game


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

lol true dat. 

I just saw the update. I was so gonna kill him but chose his teammate instead.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 2, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> lol true dat.
> 
> I just saw the update. I was so gonna kill him but chose his teammate instead.



You should've picked Darth, my ruse might still have been alive.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 2, 2011)

so like, whats the default investigation list?
whatever it is i think it should be dropped


----------



## Mastic (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol fuckin' dead already. My b, had to deal with RL shit past couple days.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Lol fuckin' dead already. My b, had to deal with RL shit past couple days.



You're not dead


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Phase ends in 33 minutes.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahahaha. I'm a colossal fuck up and this is pretty damn fun.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> -> Insignia
Agmaster -> Cocoa -> Insignia
Awesome -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
AznKuchikiChick -> sphyer -> Chibason -> On and On
Belphegoob -> ~Mystic Serenade ~
Blacklusterseph004 -> Insignia
Blaze -> AznKuchikiChick -> Insignia
Butō Rengoob -> insignia
Chibason -> Insignia
Chigoobarito 
Cocoa -> Insignia
Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
Darth -> On and On
Distance -> Insignia
Enterthetao 
FakePeace -> Insignia
Fear -> On and On
Geijutsu -> Insignia
Gogeta 
Gooba Moon ->insignia
Goobikazi -> Insignia
Greenbeast -> Cokie the Clown -> Greenbeast
hammer -> Insignia
Heloves -> agmaster
Hidden Nin 
Immortal King -> Insignia
Insignia -> Awesome -> Insignia
Ishamael -> Cubey
Jessicα -> Insignia
Jαmes -> Insignia
Kaitou -> Kue
Kue 
Laix -> Insignia
Law -> Law -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Legend -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
LegendaryBeauty -> Goobikazi -> Goobikazi -> Insignia
Lunaticman -> Insignia
Mastic
Narcissus -> Insignia
On and On -> Rafaella -> Law -> insignia -> On and On
Platinum -> Insignia
Quinn 
rafaella -> Greenbeast -> insignia -> ~Mystic Serenade~ -> insignia
River Song (Paper Person) -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
Samavarti -> Agmaster -> Insignia
Shark Skin -> Insignia
Shin - Zangetsu -> Insignia
Shota 
SonnyBillWilliams -> Gooba Moon -> Fear -> Insignia
SoulTaker -> insignia
Stunna 
Tempest Phantom -> Insignia
Tgoobaki -> Baroxio -> insignia
thdyingbreed -> Greenbeast -> Insignia
The_Unforgiven -> Insignia
Tribulation -> James -> Awesome
Vash TS -> Insignia
~Mystic Serenade~ Insignia

*Insigia - 39*
On and On - 4
Awesome - 1
~Mystic Serenade ~ - 1
Greenbeast - 1
Cubey - 1
Kue - 1
Agmaster – 1

The following people have yet to vote:
Stunna
Shota
Quinn
Mastic
Kue
Hidden Nin
Chigoobarito

Gogeta + ETT are excused.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

Who to pick, who to pick.



I think Imma go with LB. >.>

<.<


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2011)

On and On's in a close second place. 

I almost have him.


----------



## Insignia (Sep 2, 2011)

Good bye people. I was nice plying this round. In this post I would say I a mafia if I was mafia but Im effing town and going to be lynched as town thanks to mafias "investigations".
So after I am dead kill SHin and Awesome, dont show mercy at all. ANd dont believe any of there oh we must have been reflected BS.

Friday again thanks for inviting me to play this round it was fun. Whoever has me as their role win  for me please.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2011)

Insignia said:


> Good bye people. I was nice plying this round. In this post I would say I a mafia if I was mafia but Im effing town and going to be lynched as town thanks to mafias "investigations".
> So after I am dead kill SHin and Awesome, dont show mercy at all. ANd dont believe any of there oh we must have been reflected BS.
> 
> Friday again thanks for inviting me to play this round it was fun. Whoever has me as their role win  for me please.



They're my next targets after On and On. YOU WILL BE AVENGED!


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Incoming Day Action


----------



## Lunaticman (Sep 2, 2011)

Incoming day action :S


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> Who to pick, who to pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Friday said:


> Incoming Day Action



This ^ is purely a co?ncedence.

Just saiyan'.


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

*Listen Up*


*Law:* Pay attention townies.

*On and On: *Hard to pay attention when I just got stripped naked.

*Law*: Get over it and man up.

*On and On:* 

*Law* tries to bring sense into this nonsense phase by revealing *On and On* (Awesome).​


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2011)

i knew    it


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Awesome (Sep 2, 2011)

Because it wasn't obvious enough that I was On and On, right? 

Nice job wasting that on me.


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder what On and On's (the role) ability is


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

lol the derping in this game


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

That was fairly obvious a while ago. He should have revealed me.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm gonna lol if insignia gets killed


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2011)

its stupidity mystic


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 2, 2011)

I like it how some people make their roles so obvious too


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm slow today :/


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

Ending the phase in a minute.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Dammit, whomever has my role just wasted it, lol

It was pretty cool though, lol


----------



## Awesome (Sep 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> I wonder what On and On's (the role) ability is



I was generi-fied earlier. I have none


----------



## Friday (Sep 2, 2011)

*Tragic Fate*



*Samavarti:* If I lynch based on my intuition people will say Im mafia, if I dont vote I get modkilled, if I bandwagon people say Im mafia for bandwagoning. So what should I do?

*Sphyer: *Follow your heART.

*Samavarti:* Okay.

*Samvarti* (Insignia) has been lynched for following his heart.

--------------

*Paper Person: *Something's wrong with me... my heart is fading.

*Cocoa*: It's what you get for being an inactifag.

*Paper Person* (Chigoobarito) has faded for not sending a name to attach her soul to before the day phase ended.
​
*Paper Person*
*[Destiny Bond]* - River Song attaches his life to a player of his choice before the end of the first day phase (If he doesn't, he will die). If that player is still alive by the end of the third day phase, River Song will copy all of his abilities and possibly join his faction if it isn't town. If the player dies prematurely, River Song will also die.

*Samavarti*
*[Battledome's Second Chance]* ? Samavarti can give someone who has used his or her limited-shot abilities another shot. Can only be used twice at any point in the game.

*The following people have been modblocked:*
Stunna
Shota
Quinn
Kue
Hidden Nin

*DAY PHASE ENDS
STOP POSTING!*​


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

*Royal Death*



*EnterTheTao:* Time to go, princess.

*Tempest Phantom:* But I'm one of the few girls on here, why would you want to get rid of me?

*EnterTheTao:* You're a presumed threat, so you're going down.

*Tempest Phantom:* Please, I beg you to stop.

*EnterTheTao:* Sorry princess, but I've gone in too deep. I can't pull out now.

*EnterTheTao* destroys *Tempest Phantom* (Goobikazi) from the inside. The next day phase (day phase 3) will be skipped.

Since Goobikazi has died, *Goobikazi* has become a day vigilante.

-------------------

*SoulTaker:* I got banned for stirring up shit in your original section, now it's time for revenge.

*Chigoobarito:* What?!

*SoulTaker* slices *Chigoobarito* (heloves) in half.​
*Chigoobarito*
*[Back-Up Doctor]* – As he spent a lot of time in the infirmary due to soccer injuries, Chigoobarito will take over the role of the doctor once the main doctor dies, inheriting their abilities.

*Tempest Phantom*
*[Beloved Princess]* – Loved by many, if Tempest Phantom is killed by a townie or lynched, the next day phase will be skipped. 

*DO NOT POST YET​*


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

*Metas and Failure*



*Buto Rengoob:* I don't like how you were acting at the beginning of the last phase. I'm gonna have to ask you to step away from the game slowly.

*Tribulation:* But I was right. Scumhunting like that is retarded.

*Buto Rengoob:* You're retarded.

*Tribulation: *Are you even active?

*Buto Rengoob* smashes *Tribulation* (On and On) with a baseball bat.

------------------

*Friday:* I like what I see.

*Friday *copies *Hidden Nin.*

-------------------

*LegendaryBeauty:* Shoulda sent a thank-you note, you little ho. Now I?ma wrap your coffin with a bow... or not

*LegendaryBeauty* attempts to kill *[???]* with her rhymes but fails.​
*Tribulation*
*[Trials and Tribulations]* ? Tribulation oversees the players going through their trials and tribulations. He may stop the lynch from happening, but cannot stop two lynches in a row.
*[Not a dupe]* ? Angry that people think he?s a dupe, Tribulation may call for a double lynch once in the game. 
*[Tribulating]* ? Tribulation may decide who ought to be lynched. May only be used once.

*DAY PHASE 2 BEGINS​*


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2011)

Trib is a guy?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

So I'm guessing ETT is either mafia or an independent then?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

trib is a girl guy


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 3, 2011)

it's nice to see that my name is a vigilante role () but a bad night. 

having Internet back and available is awesome, too.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So I'm guessing ETT is either mafia or an independent then?



can't be. Tempest's role description as princess only activates if killed by a townie.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

You're not a vigilante role. You're role is either mafia or independent since the Day Phase wasn't skipped.

^ No shit. It means you're not a townie. (your role)


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

So the ETT Role is confirmed town.

@Awesome Day phase 3 is being skipped


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw that coming. My apologies on failing your role actual Tempest Phantom 

Thanks for the game Friday ~


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

*[vote lynch >.>]*
cause i said you were getting lol lynched


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh. I thought this day phase was getting skipped, not day 3 

I thought that since that happens during the night phase, this day phase would be skipped. I missed that


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You're not a vigilante role. You're role is either mafia or independent since the Day Phase wasn't skipped.
> 
> ^ No shit. It means you're not a townie. (your role)



it says the next day phase will be skipped in the write-up. day phase 3 will be skipped.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol how is the soultaker role confirmed town? He's not the one who killed the princess.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> it says the next day phase will be skipped in the write-up. day phase 3 will be skipped.



> next dayphase
> as in dayphase 2

Lol...


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

*[vote lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*

He has to go. If he received paranoid cop results he is a liability, not to mention the fact that Shin wouldn't do this if he wasn't sure. On top of this, who is a day cop? They're all night cops. According to him he's also "BP and unlynchable until Day 3." Looking back on it, it seems really sketchy.

Smells like bullshit. Get him.


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

Law said:


> Lol how is the soultaker role confirmed town? He's not the one who killed the princess.



I know I edited, I mixed up Soul with Tao


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

>.>

Sonce when is next the word for the one one after the next one ? >.>


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 3, 2011)

>.> said:


> > next dayphase
> > as in dayphase 2
> 
> Lol...



it says in the write-up that phase 3 will be skipped. read it again.


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Technically it should be day phase 2, but for activity reasons, I made it day phase 3.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Trib is a girl, not that it matters. :33

And Shin being a paranoid cop isn't really a liability if we know he's paranoid. It could also be someone else's paranoid results that he received. I find Shin to be a good enough player to not make so retarded a mistake as that to out himself so early, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> I know I edited, I mixed up Soul with Tao



SoulTaker > EnterTheTao



Slipping? 

Trying a little hard to make Soul look like town?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

This dayphase should be the one to be skipped, honestly. Works out for us, though. We can plan accordingly now.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]

*For an otherwise, shitty night.


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> SoulTaker > EnterTheTao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No reading a phase action while also skimming over this



I am quite prone to skimming mistakes because I get squints with my migranies


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

shin is gonna be town lol
i can so see it
inb4 this is scummy


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Mod Note:

*Chigoobarito has replaced LegendaryBeauty.*


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

wait what...Soul Taker should be mafia

I remember him posting somewhere that he's usually mafia

Also I have no idea why shin is scummy you guys are confusing


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

One thing I forgot to note:

Since Goobikazi has died *Goobikazi* has become a day vigilante. I edited it into the write-up.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

It's because of a result Shin got yesterday that resulted in a townie lynch GB


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> One thing I forgot to note:
> 
> Since Goobikazi has died *Goobikazi* has become a day vigilante. I edited it into the write-up.



Bumping for new page


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday that confuses me so much..which is the role and which one isnt


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> wait what...Soul Taker should be mafia
> 
> I remember him posting somewhere that he's usually mafia
> 
> Also I have no idea why shin is scummy you guys are confusing



um i think you might be confused
don't you remember last day phase
he said he was a cop and said the guy we lynched was guilty


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Friday that confuses me so much..which is the role and which one isnt



Goobikazi the player died.

Goobikazi the role becomes a day vigi because the player Goobikazi has died. Simple read, really.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

shin is an intel head, the thing about being an intel head is that you also receive paranoid results
lol paranoid day cop


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> um i think you might be confused
> don't you remember last day phase
> he said he was a cop and said the guy we lynched was guilty



I don't remember but hey if that happened then..
*[VOTE LYNCH Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

If shin isn't a liar, whoever did an investigation during the day last phase should stop it.  Easy really though I wonder how we can verify Shin otherwise


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

That can easily be used as an alibi though. Even if he is an intel head, he's a liability and has some really weird protections as well. It's scummy.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> Goobikazi the player died.
> 
> Goobikazi the role becomes a day vigi because the player Goobikazi has died. Simple read, really.



k thanks lb


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

lol so like, no one believed insignia's claim last phase?
thats fucking funny


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That can easily be used as an alibi though. Even if he is an intel head, he's a liability and has some really weird protections as well. It's scummy.


just day kill him to find he's bulletproof


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

We needed to test it out considering Shin "confirmed" him as mafia. Now that we did, this confirms Shin is either receiving paranoid results or is mafia. It's best to lynch him to figure it out. Also, he said he was protected from lynches so this will be an information lynch either way.


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> k thanks lb



You're welcome, HS.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> You're welcome, HS.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday doesn't take kindly to being called LB I see


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> We needed to test it out considering Shin "confirmed" him as mafia. Now that we did, this confirms Shin is either receiving paranoid results or is mafia. It's best to lynch him to figure it out. Also, he said he was protected from lynches so this will be an information lynch either way.


sounds like a waste and a good way for mafia to stall a phase if you ask me
you didn't really believe insignia was mafia did you?


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That can easily be used as an alibi though. Even if he is an intel head, he's a liability and has some really weird protections as well. It's scummy.




Do you really think Shin would've been dumb enough to out himself like that and make himself a major lynch target by fake-claiming an intel-head role?

I mean, if an intel-head role is actually scum, then, just lol, but you think he'd have risked getting himself day one'd or two'd again by throwing that out there to get a single townie killed because he's mafia? I have more faith in Shin than that, to think he'd be so stupid. I would hope you would too.

The alternative could be that he's a jester and is trying to get himself lynched. Either way, if we want to get rid of Shin for some reason, an attack would be better means. The "protected til day 3" or whatever it was could be a bluff claim.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

rafaella said:


> lol so like, no one believed insignia's claim last phase?
> thats fucking funny



I did, I went campaigning for half the phase for the idiots to stop towning, but nobody listened to me.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

so it's better to kill shin right?

so who do we lynch


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I did, I went campaigning for half the phase for the idiots to stop towning, but nobody listened to me.



you are worth an investigation


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, I'm gonna make an update and include in it an update that should've been shown last day phase too, but I really see no difference, tbh. Sorry for the slip.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2011)

Who pushed the insignia lynch the most?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> so it's better to kill shin right?
> 
> so who do we lynch


i'm surprised you would have no lynch suspects gb, you are always one of the first to cast votes are you not?


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

rafaella said:


> you are worth an investigation



For vehemently defending an obvious townie because some lemmings can't think for themselves? But okay, investigate me if you must.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

I voted for shin raf


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> Who pushed the insignia lynch the most?



towning townies and mafia of course
i would say law, awesome and shin pushed it the most though
read that how ever you want to


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome pushed it the most, though it was proven he was town last phase with a broken scumdar lol


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Even if we do attack Shin and he's BP, he could still be Godfather. The only way to test that out is to lynch him, and if he is who he says he is he will be fine. 

This is the only way to test this accurately. If we only attack him we are only delaying a godfather's possible death.

I am not against the fact of attacking him, however. It's actually a good idea to attack him first.


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

*Copycat*



*Ishamael*: I like making unique roles, but I also like stealing ideas from others  

*Ishamael* copied *Goobikazi *last day phase. This day phase, he copied *SonnyBillWilliams*.
​


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

Does that mean he copied me? Or my Role?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> For vehemently defending an obvious townie because some lemmings can't think for themselves? But okay, investigate me if you must.


i just said you are worth an investigation cause you always look like a townie 
its still weird to defend a day one suspect so vehemently though
i'll have to read back to see if it was before or after shin's claim



Greenbeast said:


> I voted for shin raf


and you have no clue who else to vote ;p
*[change vote lynch gb]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Even if we do attack Shin and he's BP, he could still be Godfather. The only way to test that out is to lynch him, and if he is who he says he is he will be fine.
> 
> This is the only way to test this accurately. If we only attack him we are only delaying a godfather's possible death.
> 
> I am not against the fact of attacking him, however. It's actually a good idea to attack him first.



Whatever comes of it, I'd rather not lynch Shin. Either he's town and just derped more badly than I thought possible, or he's a jester and is trying to get lynched.

I find the latter more likely, and I doubt there's any chance he's scum.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess I'm not the only one confused

hmmm


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Even if we do attack Shin and he's BP, he could still be Godfather. The only way to test that out is to lynch him, and if he is who he says he is he will be fine.
> 
> This is the only way to test this accurately. If we only attack him we are only delaying a godfather's possible death.
> 
> I am not against the fact of attacking him, however. It's actually a good idea to attack him first.


he's claimed hidden nin
i doubt hidden nin would be the godfather of any mafia, just saiyan


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Even if we do attack Shin and he's BP, he could still be Godfather. The only way to test that out is to lynch him, and if he is who he says he is he will be fine.
> 
> This is the only way to test this accurately. If we only attack him we are only delaying a godfather's possible death.
> 
> I am not against the fact of attacking him, however. It's actually a good idea to attack him first.



I have an idea but First awesome give me a plain answer are you for or against Lynching Shin


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Does that mean he copied me? Or my Role?



The role. roles will always always always be in bold.

Lets make that the rule. 

*Roles in bold.*
Players not in bold.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

That's cause I didn't read the full last phase raf

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH RAFAELLA]*

happy now


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Whatever comes of it, I'd rather not lynch Shin. Either he's town and just derped more badly than I thought possible, or he's a jester and is trying to get lynched.
> 
> I find the latter more likely, and I doubt there's any chance he's scum.



It's a lot more likely than you think. Shin knew the outcome of if he was wrong he will be targetted for a kill.

If it does fail, we will *have* to lynch him. No townie is BP unless balanced properly and that's easily an attempt to survive past day 3 if he is mafia.

If we lynch him, he is safe if he is not lying. There are no negative outcomes of this.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> The role. roles will always always always be in bold.



Oh 

I was hoping someone would be able to confirm me as town. 

But now they can say who is playing me.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

We could always you know, get *Law* to role reveal Shin


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

That is if it wasn't a one-shot.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

lol dear lord, if they wasted that one-shot on Awesome...


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

I giogio'd at that too


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

So we lost a Princess role, and gained another day phase vigilante and the Soultaker role is either Mafia/SK, probably mafia though since there was only one action besides the ETT one.

Anyway's I'm not sure if we should lynch Shin, or not I say we give him a chance to come in and defend himself.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's a lot more likely than you think. Shin knew the outcome of if he was wrong he will be targetted for a kill.
> 
> If it does fail, we will *have* to lynch him. No townie is BP unless balanced properly and that's easily an attempt to survive past day 3 if he is mafia.
> 
> If we lynch him, he is safe if he is not lying. There are no negative outcomes of this.


shin knows he's not getting lynched even if he gets majority votes
he made that clear last phase
why you want to waste a phase lynching someone who is more than likely to survive it is beyond any understanding i can muster :/

the negative outcome here is wasting a phase to get info that shin has already given us


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Someone should day kill Shin to test this out. If he's BP, we lynch him to test his claim.

It's simple.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> That is if it wasn't a one-shot.



i'm lolling at the possibility of this


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

rafaella said:


> he's claimed hidden nin
> i doubt hidden nin would be the godfather of any mafia, just saiyan



He was godfather in James' latest game and did fairly well though. >.>
Not saying that he'd be one of the ones I'd pick as being the most likely one to be a godfather, but I wouldn't rule it out, either.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

shin has already claimed hidden nin as intel head
i very much doubt he would put himself in the spotlight like that as mafia, especially as godfather lol


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Speaking of which I have some interesting news. Law (The Player) came up as guilty.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

that's pretty interesting 
*[change vote lynch law]*


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Interesting Jessica. Are you sure you aren't paranoid? 

Jokes aside, someone should use an ability on Law to test this out.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Speaking of which I have some interesting news. Law (The Player) came up as guilty.



Did you do the investigation yourself?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

rafaella said:


> shin has already claimed hidden nin as intel head
> i very much doubt he would put himself in the spotlight like that as mafia, especially as godfather lol



> Hidden Nin
> Intel Head

> Hidden Nin
> Godfather

Personally, I'm finding godfather easier to believe. >..>
That's just me though.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

I know I'm not for a paranoid cop for several reasons.

*[Vote Lynch Law]*

So unless he's a miller, we should be hitting mafia/independent with this one.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

*@Trib: *Yes I did.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

The copycat should of waited before using his ability, he should of used it on Shin so he could get his role, and find out if he was actually town, or not.

I agree with targeting Law for an action it will be good to get some info, and we can test the cop claim. 

Hopefully Jessica isn't the paranoid cop, and we don't end up losing a good player like Law.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Law]*

Somebody attack Shin - Zangetsu. We need to test this out.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 3, 2011)

*[vote lynch Law]*
hope this isn't a fuck up too


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

So Jess Is a cop, Did shin say he was BP


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[change vote lynch Law]*
> 
> Somebody attack Shin - Zangetsu. We need to test this out.


Shin claimed BP didn't he? I think it would better be used on Law as the chances are he's probably not BP, and I doubt Shin can survive a lynch.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The copycat should of waited before using his ability, he should of used it on Shin so he could get his role, and find out if he was actually town, or not.
> 
> I agree with targeting Law for an action it will be good to get some info, and we can test the cop claim.
> 
> Hopefully Jessica isn't the paranoid cop, and we don't end up losing a good player like Law.



I'm not, as for one, I didn't investigate yesterday, and two, I literally can't be a paranoid cop.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 3, 2011)

shin said he was BP till phase 3


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

so maybe kill law and lynch shin???

does that make more sense


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LAW]*

Lets see how this goes....


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Law]*

There can't be two paranoid cops could there be?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

It's best if we test this out first, Thdyingbreed. If Shin really is BP we can lynch him, whereas lynching him without doing so is taking a much bigger risk.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Law]*

Would be nice if this day phase wasn't wasted considering the next one is skipped ^^..


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[Vote Lynch Law]*
> 
> There can't be two paranoid cops could there be?



Like I've said, it's impossible for me to be a paranoid cop, but I'm unsure if there are more than one though.


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Law]*

Okay Jess I will trust you on this


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

Reading comprehension folks. 

I never said I was a cop I said I received random results.

Today's results are that >.> the player is *Innocent*

*[Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*

Let's all waste a phase testing some shit and blow that kill if you choose to. I ain't no Jester.

Also. for the few that actually read the game and deserve to vote, Friday copied my role. I can't tell if Friday is mafia copycat, highly likely actually. There's also the option of, you know, revealing my role like you should have done yesterday. 

Also, something rather interesting may occur today. 

I wonder what. Let's see shall we. 

*[Incoming Day Action]*


I llikely won't be around for the update. I'm at a function for the entire night and getting drunk hence my general lack of any real analytical activity in any games today.

See ya'll later sons.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh Jess has apparently procured a Mafia for us. Good job 

*
[Vote Lynch Law] *

Looking forward to Law's response


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Like I've said, it's impossible for me to be a paranoid cop, but I'm unsure if there are more than one though.



Why is it impossible for you to be a paranoid cop?


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action.*


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Why is it impossible for you to be a paranoid cop?



Because I'm not a a cop in the first place, just can investigate, but that isn't my main ability by any means.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2011)

Ummm

post?


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

*Another Incoming Day Action*


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

lol day actions


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's best if we test this out first, Thdyingbreed. If Shin really is BP we can lynch him, whereas lynching him without doing so is taking a much bigger risk.


Yeah that make's more sense, since if he's BP he's probably the Godfather.

So we can switch the lynch over to Shin if he turns up scum,and the second vigilante can target Law.

*[Vote Lynch Law]
*


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Day actions, probably one of them killing me. But I've served my purpose, not much else I can do now. 

But anyways I looked and couldn't find it, but is there a editing rule?


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

I think there is an editing rule. Well in Day 1 Friday said no editing. Although people did it and nothing happened.


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

*:dat Ninja*



*Hidden Nin:* Can't see me.

*Hidden Nin* attempted to kill *[???]* but failed.​


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

smh editing rules


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

keep editing to a minimum. I am vigil about the people who can't edit more than the people who can. Thanks.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Reading comprehension folks.
> 
> I never said I was a cop I said I received random results.
> 
> ...



You will be targeted for a kill. We have bigger fish to fry and test since we aren't 100% sure of you.

If you survive the kill, you're getting lynched most likely.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 3, 2011)

i guess hidden nin is a day vig


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't see any ninjas


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll only do it if there's like a spelling, or grammar mistake then.


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

*Fusion*



*Gogeta: *Forever better than the legendary super saiyan Broly.

*Gogeta* has fused the roles of two players.​


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I don't see any ninjas



ya i know right
i look at that pic before and no matter how long you look at it you don't see any ninjas


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

So I am guessing someone attempted to kill Shin and it failed?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

So if Shin is *Hidden Nin*, wouldn't that mean he's an intel head with a kill?  Guess that  does kind of sound off now


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Fusion*
> 
> *Gogeta: *Forever better than the legendary super saiyan Broly.
> 
> *Gogeta* has fused the roles of two players.​



This could be interesting


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

shin is hidden nin, i'm interested in hearing who he attacked


----------



## Chibason (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Fusion*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gogeta* has fused the roles of two players.​



What in the hells does that mean? :amazed


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Should have fused me and Shin :tomaulk

I could at least tell you if he was lying or not. It would have been good to have 2 Intel heads if he wasn't lying anyway.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> So if Shin is *Hidden Nin*, wouldn't that mean he's an intel head with a kill?  Guess that  does kind of sound off now



You forgot the bulletproof part...


>.>'


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

Hohhohohoho!

Very interesting. 

I just used a one shot kill on Law and it failed.

*[Vote Lynch Law]*

GF much?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 3, 2011)

Funny to see my role could kill someone, might be i'm () mafia.

I'd like to see what Law has to say about Jess' results.

*[Vote Lynch Law]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

Fusion interesting hopefully it was too good roles, that got fused together like a cop/vigi. 

Now we just need to wait to find out who was targeted.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 3, 2011)

wat dont we at least get to know which roles were fused? 

*[Vote lynch Law]*

Better not be another failed investigation like Shin's >_<


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Hohhohohoho!
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> ...



This seems overly excited were you one of the roles fused


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

It means that a player has someone else's abilities in addition to his own.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Fusion.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't trust this "fusion". Fusion dance pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok then now its more likely that Jessica's investigation is not gonna be another Insignia


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't Godfather's usually have innocence to investigation? I'm thinking Law is probably a sk because of that.

But either way getting a threat to us out of the way.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds good. Nice investigation Jessica.

But why didn't Hidden Nin have a kill yesterday? Didn't he say he had investigations? Something isn't making sense here, and it's suspicious. Someone attack Shin.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

he said it was a one-shot


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sounds good. Nice investigation Jessica.
> 
> But why didn't Hidden Nin have a kill yesterday? Didn't he say he had investigations? Something isn't making sense here, and it's suspicious. Someone attack Shin.


Shin stated it was a one shot earlier, so he was probably saving it for a good target rather then it just fire it off on a random.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

I say, we should actually instead vote lynch Shin. The reason for this is because if he was the one hit by the action earlier (Assuming he's not Hidden Nin), then he is a threat worth destroying. I mean, we can have a vig kill Law anytime we want now. I personally say it's best to kill Shin now.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Ah, that's fine. However, what the hell kind of role is BP and unlynchable until after Day 3, has a one shot, and receives investigations?

We still need to test this out. Someone needs to attack Shin.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sounds good. Nice investigation Jessica.
> 
> But why didn't Hidden Nin have a kill yesterday? Didn't he say he had investigations? Something isn't making sense here, and it's suspicious. Someone attack Shin.



I'm not seeing the point of attacking Shin. If he's BP, the write-up won't show that he got attacked. Nor will it show which role was attacked.
So, all we'll know is that someone attacked ???. Not really anything helpful about that...


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

So I say a vig should target Law and we should lynch Shin. I'm going to go take a shower and will be back in like, a hour. I'll see what developments have occurred once i get back.

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> I say, we should actually instead vote lynch Shin. The reason for this is because if he was the one hit by the action earlier (Assuming he's not Hidden Nin), then he is a threat worth destroying. I mean, we can have a vig kill Law anytime we want now. I personally say it's best to kill Shin now.


Shin claimed he was Hidden nin a couple of minutes ago, and that he was the one who targeted Law with his one shot kill.


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zagenetsu]*

If he was attacked he is likely bullet proof and there is a chance lawisn' so Vig's kill law and we can Lynch Shin


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Shin said he targeted Law, meaning he is BP as well. We need someone to attack Shin - Zangetsu, and if it shows up as failed, he is the godfather.

We have to lynch Law, Jess. He came up as bulletproof in the write up. We need someone to kill Shin.

Shin attacked Law. Not the other way around. Shin wasn't targeted yet. He is Hidden Nin.


----------



## Distance (Sep 3, 2011)

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo~ what have I missed? 

We voting Law ay? And shin is starting to look suspicious...interesting, interesting.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Shin claimed he was Hidden nin a couple of minutes ago, and that he was the one who targeted Law with his one shot kill.



Shin claimed Hidden Nin last phase, apparently.
Considering that that was who aiy said he was earlier this phase...


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

What we can deduce:

Shin has not been targeted yet.
He targeted Law and his attack failed. Law is BP and most likely independent.
Shin says he is BP and unlynchable. This has yet to be tested and needs to be tested.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

>.> said:


> Shin claimed Hidden Nin last phase, apparently.
> Considering that that was who aiy said he was earlier this phase...


I don't remember Shin saying he was Hidden Nin just, that he received investigations.

If Law is mafia or serial killer someone should be looking into Aiy for fake claiming Shin's role.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> We need someone to attack Shin - Zangetsu, and if it shows up as failed, he is the godfather.



How will we even know for sure that it would be Shin that got attacked ?
I mean, town vigs aren't really known for following orders, you know.


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Shit's so interesting.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vigilantes: Target Shin - Zangetsu. This is an order.*

Now, if the next Vigi kill comes up as (???) than Shin is most likely Godfather and we need to test it out to see if he is lying or not.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

awesome you're not god


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay, for now:

*[Vote Lynch Law]*


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

We need to find out information. This can be a very productive phase if we do things right.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Vigilantes: Target Shin - Zangetsu. This is an order.*



Oh yes, because nobody has tried that before... 

Inb4 size 10


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Not a bad idea, Rofl. I think they'll listen to me though. Just keep posting it on every page.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vigilantes: Target Shin - Zangetsu. This is an order.*


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

So who has any idea's about Gogeta's rolefucking


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

Also wasn't LB saying last phase that she would gain some sort of ability's from Goobikazi being killed or lynched?

She might be bull shitting but a cop should investigate her replacement, as well just incase the mafia got more powerful.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't remember Shin saying he was Hidden Nin just, that he received investigations.
> 
> If Law is mafia or serial killer someone should be looking into Aiy for fake claiming Shin's role.


when did i fake claim a role?
shin said he was hidden nin last phase, go read it if you haven't


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Also wasn't LB saying last phase that she would gain some sort of ability's from Goobikazi being killed or lynched?
> 
> She might be bull shitting but a cop should investigate her replacement, as well just incase the mafia got more powerful.



This. She said the death of Goobikazi will be useful to town, it is only useful for mafia that a day phase is skipped.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

You guys are being very dumb. 

I just plainly stated a premeditated attack on Law.

The write up for the attack happened and it failed.

Law was a guilty investigation result.

Why would you vig him when my one-shot just failed? He's clearly BP. 

Revealer just reveal me and end this questioning.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Not a bad idea, Rofl. I think they'll listen to me though. Just keep posting it on every page.



Awesome, why would they listen to you ?



Jessicα said:


> *Vigilantes: Target Shin - Zangetsu. This is an order.*



I'm seeing size 10 tags, size 4 tags and size 7 tags... >.>


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

you guys do know that lb didn't know what role kazi would be, right?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2011)

And lo I laughed.  Kind of surprising that Law is flipping guilty, I hate to do this again after what happened to Insig (not ignoring you SZ)), but everyone should note that if Law comes up innocent Jessica's life is forfeit.  Lol rafa......explain your choosing >.> for lynching? 
*Spoiler*: __ 





>.> said:


> Inb4 size 10





Jessicα said:


> *Vigilantes: Target Shin - Zangetsu. This is an order.*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

rafaella said:


> when did i fake claim a role?
> shin said he was hidden nin last phase, go read it if you haven't


Rofl said you claimed hidden nin role, that Shin just claimed earlier.

If Shin turns out to be telling the truth that means you fake claimed his role, which isn't something a townie would need to do.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> You guys are being very dumb.


this, a million times this


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> fake claimed his role, which isn't something a townie would need to do.


It is if you know the town won't listen to you without some reason, but that suddenly opens a whole new hall of lies.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Rofl said you claimed hidden nin role, that Shin just claimed it earlier.
> 
> If Shin turns out to be telling the truth that means you fake claimed his role, which isn't something a townie would need to do.





Reading comprehension failure ?

Tell me where I said that ?
Here, I'll quote that post for you.



> Shin claimed Hidden Nin last phase, apparently.
> Considering that that was who aiy said he was earlier this phase...



So, please, enlighten me on where I said that aiy claimed to be Hidden Nin.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

Cause the "he" in that last part was referring to Shin.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

>.> said:


> Reading comprehension failure ?
> 
> Tell me where I said that ?
> Here, I'll quote that post for you.
> ...


Notice the bold.



>.> said:


> *Shin claimed Hidden Nin last phase*, apparently.
> 
> *Considering that that was who aiy said he was earlier this phase...*



That right there is implying that he claimed the hidden nin role, that has been counter claimed by shin.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 3, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Notice the bold.
> 
> 
> 
> That right there is implying that he claimed the hidden nin role, that has been counter claimed by shin.



Yes, that's a reading failure.

Just change he to shin like Rofl said.

Considering that that was who aiy said shin was earlier this phase...

Now it makes sense to you?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

Where did aiyanah claim my role?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Notice the bold.
> 
> 
> 
> That right there is implying that he claimed the hidden nin role, that has been counter claimed by shin.



That post was referring to the fact that aiy said that Shin said last phase that Shin was Hidden Nin.

Which you would have known if you had bothered to read everything... >.>



I should stop using 'he', 'she' and 'it'.... >.>


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vigilantes: Attack Shin - Zangetsu. This is an order.*

reposting on this page


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 3, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Where did aiyanah claim my role?




Inside ThDyingBreed's head.... >.>


<.<










>.>


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

>.> said:


> That post was referring to the fact that aiy said that Shin said last phase that Shin was Hidden Nin.
> 
> Which you would have known if you had bothered to read everything... >.>
> 
> ...


Yeah well next time make it clearer, because what you posted implies a role claim.

I didn't exactly feel like going through multiple pages again, so I took your word for it.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vote Count
*
1.>.> = Law 
2.Agmaster = No Vote
3.Awesome = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law 
4.AznKuchikiChick = No Vote
5.Immortal King = No Vote
6.Belphegoob = No Vote
7.blacklusterseph004 = No Vote
8.Blaze = No Vote
9.Butō Rengoob = Law
10.Chibason = Law
11.Chigoobarito = No Vote
12.Cocoa = No Vote 
13.Cokie the Clown = Law
14.Darth = No Vote
15.Distance = No Vote
16.Enterthetao = No Vote
17.FakePeace = Law
18.Fear = No Vote
19.Geijutsu = Law 
20.Gogeta = No Vote
21.Gooba Moon = No Vote
23.Greenbeast = Shin - Zangetsu -> Rafaella
24.hammer =  No Vote
25.Heloves = No Vote
26.Hidden Nin = No Vote
27.insignia = No Vote
28.Ishamael = No Vote
29.Jessicα = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law -> Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
31.Jαmes = No Vote
32.Kaitou = No Vote
34.Kue = No Vote
35.Laix = No Vote
36.Law = No Vote
37.Legend = No Vote
39.Lunaticman = No Vote 
40.Mastic = No Vote
41.Narcissus = No Vote
42.On and On = No Vote
43.Platinum = No Vote
44.Quinn = No Vote
45.rafaella = >.> -> GreenBeast -> Law 
46.River Song (Paper Person) = Law -> Shin - Zangetsu 
47.Samavarti = Law
48.Shark Skin = No Vote
49.Shin - Zangetsu = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
50.Shota = No Vote
51.SonnyBillWilliams = Law
52.SoulTaker = No Vote
54.Stunna = No Vote
56.Tgoobaki = Law
57.thdyingbreed = Law
58.The_Unforgiven = No Vote
59.Tribulation = No Vote
60.Vash TS = No Vote
61.~Mystic Serenade~ = No Vote


*Law - 14 Votes*

1 - Rafaella 

1 - Shin - Zangetsu


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks SonnyB


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> Thanks SonnyB



I wanted to be helpful.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

What the hell is wrong with you Jess and Awesome?

New info.

I'm the one that was fused with whoever is Buto Rengoob.

Vigs please be smart and don't listen to them. I'm not remotely fearful of you but this is such an atrocious waste of an action and time.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

And now you're trying to escape this. Shin, we need to test your BP claim. If it's true, then we have to lynch you for information.


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, got confused with roles and player names the first reading -.-
*[Vote lynch Law]*, seems pretty obvious but still waiting for the vig to attack shin.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> What the hell is wrong with you Jess and Awesome?
> 
> New info.
> 
> ...


 
That's exactly the thing Shin - Zangetsu.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

I find myself agreeing with Shin. I don't trust Awesome's methods and I don't trust Jess's accusations right now either.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

It's hard not for me to view you as mafia Tribulation. I've been ignoring you for the most part but you have a completely obvious contrasting way of doing things compared to me. The way you're defending Shin makes it look as though you are mafia buddies. 

The way you were helping Insignia looked as if you were a mafia buddying with a townie to make yourself look less suspicious.


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> That's exactly the thing Shin - Zangetsu.



Are you saying you were the one that was fused with him?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

*sigh*

I'm not trying to escape Awesome. 

Fuck it, vig do as you like. I'm possibly using another day action so give me a suspect town.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Just forewarning you guys, Shin is town.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's hard not for me to view you as mafia Tribulation. I've been ignoring you for the most part but you have a completely obvious contrasting way of doing things compared to me. The way you're defending Shin makes it look as though you are mafia buddies.
> 
> The way you were helping Insignia looked as if you were a mafia buddying with a townie to make yourself look less suspicious.



Anyone with half a brain could see Insignia wasn't mafia. Sorry that you apparently could not.

And Shin is a good player. A smart player. He's not someone that would make major ass derps like this. You want to attack someone who is BP, and lynch an intel head so we can get information. What information are you expecting to get from this, other than another derp so that town could learn not to follow your lead?

And I'm not satisfied with the information Jessica has provided. She said she's not a paranoid cop because she isn't a cop. But she has a one-shot investigation, and somehow that automatically means the result isn't paranoid? I don't buy that. The point of paranoid results is that the person doesn't know they're getting them. Otherwise it's pointless. 

I just don't see how Shin is looking at all scummy here. It makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. None.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a one-shot of many things, not just a investigation Trib. 

But yes, since I'm not a cop I shouldn't be a paranoid cop.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> I have a one-shot of many things, not just a investigation Trib.
> 
> But yes, since I'm not a cop I shouldn't be a paranoid cop.



But it doesn't automatically mean that your result for that is accurate. In a closed setup, we don't know what exactly your role does, how it returns results, or what abilities there are that might screw up that result. I'd just like to have something a bit more convincing before we go lynching someone who could be a very powerful ally if he's town.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> But it doesn't automatically mean that your result for that is accurate. In a closed setup, we don't know what exactly your role does, how it returns results, or what abilities there are that might screw up that result. I'd just like to have something a bit more convincing before we go lynching someone who could be a very powerful ally if he's town.


Jessica is probably a jack of all trades, I don't think there's ever been a paranoid jack of all trades . 

It's highly unlikely especially having a one shot investigation be paranoid would that just be trolling by the mod. 

Unless an ability messed with it but I doubt it so Jessica probably isn't the paranoid cop.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

It actually makes a lot of sense. A lot.

Shin said he was Bulletproof and Unlynchable () until Day 3 and receives investigations. This day phase, he killed someone. What role has a one shot kill, is BP and Unlynchable and is a role similar to that? He also said he received investigations and that Insignia was definitely mafia. He was not. Because of this, we need to test his claim. You are just going to let this slide? *Nobody* should let this slide. That's like giving mafia a free way out.

So you are believing Shin's claim, but not Jess'? Jess is hinting at being a Skitzo, and no Skitzo I have ever seen is paranoid. Shin is hinting at some convoluted shit that sounds like a role that is obviously anti-town and it seems he was lying about being an intel head. We need to test this out. 

This needs to be sorted out and doing nothing won't fix that. Given the way you are defending him only makes me want this info more.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Law]*

I don't think Shin is mafia, is unlikly that any mafia would risk his life in the firt phase just to lynch a useless town role, specially considering that Shin is a quite good player.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Someone who has targeted me for being able to talk with me throughout the phase (the messenger) said he actually targeted Law for his ability. He got me instead.

This means that Law is a nexus.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome I will tell you, Shin is town.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vote Count*

1.>.> = Law
2.Agmaster = No Vote
3.Awesome = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
4.AznKuchikiChick = No Vote
5.Immortal King = No Vote
6.Belphegoob = No Vote
7.blacklusterseph004 = No Vote
8.Blaze = No Vote
9.Butō Rengoob = Law
10.Chibason = Law
11.Chigoobarito = No Vote
12.Cocoa = No Vote
13.Cokie the Clown = Law
14.Darth = No Vote
15.Distance = No Vote
16.Enterthetao = No Vote
17.FakePeace = Law
18.Fear = No Vote
19.Geijutsu = Law
20.Gogeta = No Vote
21.Gooba Moon = No Vote
23.Greenbeast = Shin - Zangetsu -> Rafaella
24.hammer = No Vote
25.Heloves = No Vote
26.Hidden Nin = No Vote
27.insignia = No Vote
28.Ishamael = No Vote
29.Jessicα = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law -> Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
31.Jαmes = No Vote
32.Kaitou = No Vote
34.Kue = No Vote
35.Laix = No Vote
36.Law = No Vote
37.Legend = No Vote
39.Lunaticman = No Vote
40.Mastic = No Vote
41.Narcissus = No Vote
42.On and On = No Vote
43.Platinum = No Vote
44.Quinn = No Vote
45.rafaella = >.> -> GreenBeast -> Law
46.River Song (Paper Person) = Law -> Shin - Zangetsu
47.Samavarti = Law
48.Shark Skin = No Vote
49.Shin - Zangetsu = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
50.Shota = No Vote
51.SonnyBillWilliams = Law
52.SoulTaker = No Vote
54.Stunna = No Vote
56.Tgoobaki = Law
57.thdyingbreed = Law
58.The_Unforgiven = No Vote
59.Tribulation = No Vote
60.Vash TS = No Vote
61.~Mystic Serenade~ = No Vote


*Law - 14 Votes*

1 - Rafaella

1 - Shin - Zangetsu

I am going to sleep, good night all.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

ehh you guys are giving shin too much credit he tried to say I was mafia in the avatar game though I obviously wasn't

hes playing sloppy this time


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Law]*

Goodnight all


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

lol. Jessica is good peoples. She is not paranoid and her info is totally legit unless Law is miller


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Law is the nexus. I just got confirmation he is from the messenger.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

> Shin said he was Bulletproof and Unlynchable () until Day 3 and receives investigations. This day phase, he killed someone. What role has a one shot kill, is BP and Unlynchable and is a role similar to that? He also said he received investigations and that Insignia was definitely mafia. He was not. Because of this, we need to test his claim. You are just going to let this slide? Nobody should let this slide. That's like giving mafia a free way out.



Shin has a habit of being day one'd. Shin is a good player who doesn't like being day one'd or two'd. He said Insignia was *guilty*, not mafia. You're the one who was so convinced that Insignia was mafia, and he flipped town. Do you really think that if Shin were mafia, he would out himself with such a mistake so early and paint himself as a target this early when he already gets killed early so often?

I don't, because I've seen that Shin is a good player. When you bluff with a power role, you bluff low so you can lay low and stay out of target. You don't bluff high and claim to be more than you are and make yourself a target. Town, if we really want to waste a phase towning and chasing for information that should be obvious enough on its own, then fine, waste a vig kill on Shin, and then try lynching him too, why not.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Well 2 people claiming Law is guilty.  If it was only Shin I can doubt considering what happened last phase but Jessica said it too.

So *[Vote Lynch Law]



*


----------



## Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Law is the nexus. I just got confirmation he is from the *messenger*.


What? You do know talking outside of the game thread(unless you're mafia) is not allowed.

Unless you meant Pm from Friday..


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

The messenger targeted Law, but it got redirected to me. I can talk to the messenger for this phase.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Well 2 people claiming Law is guilty.  If it was only Shin I can doubt considering what happened last phase but Jessica said it too.
> 
> So *[Vote Lynch Law]
> 
> ...



Only Jessica said it, the result Shin got for this phase said that >.> the player is innocent.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh, I see. I was thinking something else.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Only Jessica said it, the result Shin got for this phase said that >.> the player is innocent.


Yea, but he claimed he attacked Law and said that he did an action beforehand. 

But then again that just proves he cannot be killed(bulletproof) but why would jessica lie or be told a lie result.

I mean how many paranoid ability/role will we have. She said it was a one shot I doubt it would have been 50/50. Just seems unlikely.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 3, 2011)

nooooo not laaaaaaawww

):


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Once again:

*Vigilantes: Target Shin - Zangetsu. This is an order.*


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, I been busy and I finally caught up.
*[Vote Lynch Law]*


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome, you're going to hinder town if they attack Shin.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't really see why, honestly. He said he was BP, and if we attack him, we test it.

There really is no problem in that.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if he is or not, but honestly if he dies then it goes to shit for us.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

If he's not then he's lying he has to be mafia then or he lying to keep himself safe.


Too many possbilities but Law seems safe idea given another user said they investigated him.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

That makes no sense. If he lies, he's mafia, obviously. If he's not lying, he won't die. It's a win-win and we won't end up towning.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't really see why, honestly. He said he was BP, and if we attack him, we test it.
> 
> There really is no problem in that.



Lol, wasting a vig-kill on confirmed town and you don't see how it's harmful.



> But then again that just proves he cannot be killed(bulletproof) but why would jessica lie or be told a lie result.



And if Jessica is mafia, she would know that Law is not by virtue of knowing the other mafia members. Anyone who knows for a fact that Law is their enemy would want to kill him off, because he's a very good player and dangerous enemy to have.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

He's not confirmed town. Not at all. We are testing his claims.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

*dies of a headace*


Both mafia could be playing...anyway I'll stick with Law and hope I trusted the right people.


I don't mind that much if Shin is tested actually but not wasting a lynch. But it's up to the vigi to decide.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 3, 2011)

[*vote lynch Law*]

I'll doubt i'll ever manage to catch up before i am offed thus my limited interest in the game

From the little i did bother to read i don't like the wagon on Shin though


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> He's not confirmed town. Not at all. We are testing his claims.



He's as obviously town as Insignia was.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Law is a nexus. There's no way a nexus can be town.

Blaze, you pointed out earlier that that was the case, but now you are acting like you are just taking a chance. Trying to fly under the radar?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> He's as obviously town as Insignia was.



No, not really.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

Dude. Testing was all good and Dandy before but now I'm fused with a known townie. Just like Coward and Recruits fail on mafia I doubt a mafia and townie can be fused. You should already get the gist of what has taken place. 

Besides. Buto Rengoob player can call BS but they haven't and won't .


----------



## Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Law is a nexus. There's no way a nexus can be town.
> 
> Blaze, you pointed out earlier that that was the case, but now you are acting like you are just taking a chance. Trying to fly under the radar?


I was talking about Jessica since she investiagted him Shin backed it up. But if it turned out wrong there are two people we we can look into. Heck, I say lynch one of them for outright lying.

Everything is a chance until proven. So yes it is a chance.

Why do you assume he's nexus?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Dude. Testing was all good and Dandy before but now I'm fused with a known townie. Just like Coward and Recruits fail on mafia I doubt a mafia and townie can be fused. You should already get the gist of what has taken place.
> 
> Besides. Buto Rengoob player can call BS but they haven't and won't .



I already have, but Awesome won't listen. 

As you should know it isn't good for you to die, at least for town.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Law is a nexus. There's no way a nexus can be town.
> 
> Blaze, you pointed out earlier that that was the case, but now you are acting like you are just taking a chance. Trying to fly under the radar?



Confounders, randomizers, bus drivers, nexus, all of which can redirect actions. Care to say how you know he's a nexus, which by the way, isn't always a mafia role?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually, that's a good point 

I was missing the fact that it would be impossible if mafia and town fuse. I guess that clears you then. My mistake 

But the fact stands that Law is a nexus. He's most likely independent.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

Also. If Law is a nexus why did my kill not bounce of to anybody else. That's what nexus does. The dude is BP.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

I highly doubt that. The messenger targeted Law but ended up me, and your kill most likely bounced off of him onto something BP.

The messenger is not a person to be targeted with actions. I didn't even know he was in this game, tbh.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Regardless, the ending fact is Law is mafia and Shin is town.

Also Shin, since we fused you can probably guess why I was trying to get you lynched.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Regardless, the ending fact is Law is mafia and Shin is town.
> 
> Also Shin, since we fused you can probably guess why I was trying to get you lynched.



Is that a role-claim on Buto, and a hint that now that you've fused you're both jesters like I was suspecting Shin was earlier?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Nope, now looking back I can see perfectly why Shin said to lynch Insignia, regardless of what happened to him afterwords.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Nope, now looking back I can see perfectly why Shin said to lynch Insignia, regardless of what happened to him afterwords.



Let me guess, he isn't an intel head 

That role seems like complete bullshit, especially since you don't want him targeted. It's almost like he was completely lying.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Since I don't want to edit...

I'm guessing that he likely has a condition that he needs to fulfill, and isn't an intel head. It wouldn't surprise me in this game.

Given that Shin probably lied since Jess doesn't want him targeted since it would hurt town, he likely lied about being an intel head. It's either that or him lying was a bluff to not die.

I'm guessing he has to fulfill his role or something and lynching Insignia was apart of it. Did he have to lynch the lyncher?


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Once again:
> 
> *Vigilantes: Target Shin - Zangetsu. This is an order.*



stfu you cant fuckin tell people what to do like theyre ur slaves u fucking dick head jerk its people like u that make america and the internet look bad fucking asshole go suck a dick u fagget



law isnt mafia 

please dont lynch him

lol


please

just dont

lol


you'll be doin a great mistake


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> stfu you cant fuckin tell people what to do like theyre ur slaves u fucking dick head jerk its people like u that make america and the internet look bad fucking asshole go suck a dick u fagget
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you be trollin. You're not doing a very good job today.

He is anti-town.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Azn, you're mafia now. You're making Law look more like mafia then he already is.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

I trust Azn more than I trust you or Jess on this quite frankly.

*[Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay so why is a nexus automatically anti town?

Unless i'm missing something because i have seen plenty of town nexuses.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

And it's Azn the role, not the player, that defected to the mafia.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry got confused. 

Also sure, lynch me if you want. Shin can prove I'm town.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Okay so why is a nexus automatically anti town?
> 
> Unless i'm missing something because i have seen plenty of town nexuses.




I asked the same thing. And also offered that confounders, randomizers, and bus drivers could also change the targets of actions and he isn't even automatically a nexus. But I assume that since I make sense and follow logic, there isn't an answer.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Trib, lynching Jessica, who is pretty much confirmed town at this point, does not make sense.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol Jessica enough about that lady. Just leave it at that. Don't give my one weakness away to the mafia. Say  no more.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2011)

Honestly I see far more town nexuses than mafia nexuses.

So if this is just a lynch based purely on the fact that said person may or may not be a nexus that is rather flimsy.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 3, 2011)

SHIN ZANGETSU CAN INVESTIGATE PEOPLE MAFIA KILL HIM!


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Trib, lynching Jessica, who is pretty much confirmed town at this point, does not make sense.



She's trying to lead a lynch on someone I'm fairly strongly convinced is town. I don't buy this "guilty" bullshit on Law. Tell me how she's confirmed town at all and I might reconsider, but I'm calling bs for now.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

I've never seen a town nexus. Town nexus' can't be killed unless lynched unless they have a certain ability that makes them hit-able.

@Trib. Unless Shin and Jess are both mafia, they aren't mafia.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

I was planning on leaving it at that, don't worry Shin.

Also speaking of which I need to go, see you all later.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

@Trib
Jessica is definitely town.

@Plat. 
He came up guilty to investigation and is bulletproof.


Anyway. I really can't be online anymore. See ya'll later.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

I find myself wondering if every investigation in this game returns paranoid results, if Jessica is actually town.


----------



## Distance (Sep 3, 2011)

To be honest what I want to see most of all is what Law has to say about all this bullshit.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

I like how they both leave at the same time lol


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I've never seen a town nexus. Town nexus' can't be killed unless lynched unless they have a certain ability that makes them hit-able.
> 
> @Trib. Unless Shin and Jess are both mafia, they aren't mafia.



Nexus role is usually on the town believe it or not. Mafia are rarely given nexus status, bulletproofs are usually what they get.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 3, 2011)

nooooooo not laaaaaaaaaaawww D:

LAW ISNT MAFIA DAMN IT!


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

*[vote lynch law]* yea hes scum


----------



## Distance (Sep 3, 2011)

I think we should all vote for someone else, and forget listening to what Shin has to say because we obviously don't trust him. Since when was it that we all bandwagon just because someone says they have "Investigative abilities" or that they tried to kill someone but failed?  He's got too many powerful roles to be scum, yet he's playing too open to be Mafia...We still have time to investigate other players right, why not find other suspects but keep Shin under our radar?


----------



## Distance (Sep 3, 2011)

Edit: Too many powerful abilities to be Town


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Look, it's a fact that we've already lynched one obvious townie on a faulty investigation result. Let's not do it again. I've learned not to take what Azn says for granted, and if she says Law isn't mafia, we should go with it.

*[change vote lynch hammer]*


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

trib look at the op friday siad im town


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer said:


> trib look at the op friday siad im town



The RNG has spoken. I'll change it later if/when an actual lynch target surfaces.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Look, it's a fact that we've already lynched one obvious townie on a faulty investigation result. Let's not do it again. I've learned not to take what Azn says for granted, and if she says Law isn't mafia, we should go with it.
> 
> *[change vote lynch hammer]*





Tribulation said:


> The RNG has spoken. I'll change it later if/when an actual lynch target surfaces.





Friday said:


> btw, *hammer* (the player) is town.
> *Game Begins*[/CENTER]



               .


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Trib 


Just


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Look, it's a fact that we've already lynched one obvious townie on a faulty investigation result. Let's not do it again. I've learned not to take what Azn says for granted, and if she says Law isn't mafia, we should go with it.
> 
> *[change vote lynch hammer]*



OMFG. I lol'd hard at this post. :rofl


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 3, 2011)

wow trib either your being stupid right now or your scum


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 3, 2011)

i dont get that thing form the first post actually.. was that an example to show green is town? why'd he say hammer was town? i dont get it?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

So much has happened. I will be right back...I have to catch up.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't listen to hammer he is a bigger derp than me


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

because my roel auto comferims me


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

gb I thought we got passed this


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

stop using that stupid face when you're referring to me hammer

im not in the mood for your derping


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer is town. If Friday was showing an example he would have used St. Lucifer.

i.e. *St. Lucifer* (the player) is town.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> stop using that stupid face when you're referring to me hammer
> 
> im not in the mood for your derping


green ebast calm down there is a reason im using it


Awesome said:


> hammer is town. If Friday was showing an example he would have used St. Lucifer.
> 
> i.e. *St. Lucifer* (the player) is town.



im always mafia but now im not


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

what's your reason?


----------



## Distance (Sep 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Law]*

I'm just going to go with this because so many people have bandwagon'd already and it's quite unlikely that it could change.  

Hopefully when I come back online the game is still on, and there has been some progress.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> what's your reason?



just think about this for a minute this mafia game we are other members


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 3, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i dont get that thing form the first post actually.. was that an example to show green is town? why'd he say hammer was town? i dont get it?



No, Hammer is 100% town. He has a Innocent Child-like role.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer said:


> just think about this for a minute this mafia game we are other members



wtf does that mean


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

okay I get it but I don't get who you're talking about


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

He's alluding to a role about a person who uses noworries a lot. Possibly me, since I do.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

well dont worry because we know im town


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> hammer is town. If Friday was showing an example he would have used St. Lucifer.
> 
> i.e. *St. Lucifer* (the player) is town.



Me using St. Lucifer in my examples. You know me too well


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this supposed to be a hint that hammer may turn against us if mafia kills him?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Good memory?


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer is mystic serenade duh


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

So many suspicious people. We need information and lynching Law will allow us to catch some people in a lie. If Law isn't mafia are we going to lynch Jessica?

*[VOTE LYNCH LAW]*


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

people not geting my role


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> So many suspicious people. We need information and lynching Law will allow us to catch some people in a lie. If Law isn't mafia are we going to lynch Jessica?
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH LAW]*




Last post I'll make before I change my vote later in the phase, but this is all I have to say.

You guys are way too eager to lynch quite possibly town's best asset just one phase after we lynched another townie based on a faulty investigation result.

smh.

Common sense, you fail these people.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

you have no right to complain about lynchs when you derp why do people wanna get my lynch im not scum this time


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

leave hammer you're superfluous in this game

unless you have anther ability but i doubt it


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer said:


> you have no right to complain about lynchs when you derp why do people wanna get my lynch im not scum this time



I told you it was an RNG and I'd change it later, how's that for derping? Good lord...

This phase is a re-run of the first day phase. We get an investigation result and run with it blindly. Awesome makes a bunch of wild accusations based on absolutely nothing. And everyone follows him like lemmings to the bandwagon. At least when this time another lynch flips town, hopefully you guys will develop some common sense and quit following this crap.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Copycat*
> 
> *Ishamael*: I like making unique roles, but I also like stealing ideas from others
> 
> ...


A copycat?! Friday I am offended 

I better be a mafia copycat at least


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> leave hammer you're superfluous in this game
> 
> unless you have anther ability but i doubt it


the ability of a conferimed townie vote is always godo beast


Tribulation said:


> I told you it was an RNG and I'd change it later, how's that for derping? Good lord...
> 
> This phase is a re-run of the first day phase. We get an investigation result and run with it blindly. Awesome makes a bunch of wild accusations based on absolutely nothing. And everyone follows him like lemmings to the bandwagon. At least when this time another lynch flips town, hopefully you guys will develop some common sense and quit following this crap.



because hoenstly it makes no sense  I am proven town and youvote me who cares if its rng im still town and youvote for me yet yousay these people are not playign smart for voting someone who we dont know is town.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

no it's not you're spamming


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

greenebeast what the fucking hell yousaid in the mafia game youwill change how youplay.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

> because hoenstly it makes no sense I am proven town and youvote me who cares if its rng im still town and youvote for me yet yousay these people are not playign smart for voting someone who we dont know is town.



Votes can... *pauses for dramatic effect*

actually be changed!!! omg, what a revelation. Lol, you act like I'm casting a permanent vote here. Jesus christ, the towning in this game is maybe worse than any I've been in before.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

I know it can but my point was that you cant complain if you think it may be stupid to vote for one person when it is idneed stupid to vote for town.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

english=/=space not working, I actually spelled correctly.


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

Vote Count

1.>.> = Law
2.Agmaster = No Vote
3.Awesome = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
4.AznKuchikiChick = No Vote
5.Immortal King = Law
6.Belphegoob = No Vote
7.blacklusterseph004 = No Vote
8.Blaze = Law
9.Butō Rengoob = Law
10.Chibason = Law
11.Chigoobarito = No Vote
12.Cocoa = Law
13.Cokie the Clown = Law
14.Darth = No Vote
15.Distance = law
16.Enterthetao = No Vote
17.FakePeace = Law
18.Fear = No Vote
19.Geijutsu = Law
20.Gogeta = No Vote
21.Gooba Moon = No Vote
23.Greenbeast = Shin - Zangetsu -> Rafaella
24.hammer = Law
26.Hidden Nin = No Vote
27.insignia = No Vote
28.Ishamael = No Vote
29.Jessicα = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law -> Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
31.Jαmes = No Vote
32.Kaitou = Law
34.Kue = No Vote
35.Laix = No Vote
36.Law = No Vote
37.Legend = No Vote
39.Lunaticman = No Vote
40.Mastic = No Vote
41.Narcissus = No Vote
43.Platinum = No Vote
44.Quinn = No Vote
45.rafaella = >.> -> GreenBeast -> Law
46.River Song (Paper Person) = Law -> Shin – Zangetsu -> Law
47.Samavarti = Law
48.Shark Skin = No Vote
49.Shin - Zangetsu = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
50.Shota = No Vote
51.SonnyBillWilliams = Law
52.SoulTaker = No Vote
54.Stunna = No Vote
56.Tgoobaki = Law -> Jessica
57.thdyingbreed = Law
58.The_Unforgiven = No Vote
59.Tribulation = hammer
60.Vash TS = No Vote
61.~Mystic Serenade~ = No Vote

*Law - 20 Votes*
1 – Rafaella
1 - hammer

Thanks to SonnyB for the vote count help. I am going to leave soon to go watch a movie, so if anyone has any day actions they'd like to see be used within the next half hour or so, please send them in ASAP.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer said:


> I know it can but my point was that you cant complain if you think it may be stupid to vote for one person when it is idneed stupid to vote for town.



Yes, I can, because obviously I'm going to change my fucking vote later and it won't be on town when it matters. But lynch Law, watch him flip town, as Insignia did when I said we shouldn't follow that lynch. Watch me be right again, and then tell me I'm playing like a derp. But your arguments keep losing their validity when I keep being proven right. Follow the wrong players. I don't really care anymore.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

no you need to use commas and stuff cause I don't understand what you're saying


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

tribulation your missing my point,  it's not about you voting me is abotu lynching soemone who is town is just as bad as the town derping you talk about.

and greenbeast I have long since got over this dispute betwen us why are you still gonig on about it.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer said:


> tribulation your missing my point,  it's not about you voting me is abotu lynching soemone who is town is just as bad as the town derping you talk about.
> 
> and greenbeast I have long since got over this dispute betwen us why are you still gonig on about it.



Did I start a wagon? Am I actually going to be lynching you? No. So yes, I am missing your point because you don't actually have one. Don't be butthurt because I rng voted you when it obviously doesn't matter no matter what happens.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Last post I'll make before I change my vote later in the phase, but this is all I have to say.
> 
> You guys are way too eager to lynch quite possibly town's best asset just one phase after we lynched another townie based on a faulty investigation result.
> 
> ...


So I should trust you for absolutely no reason?  Also, even if I didn't vote for Law what good would it do? None. Everyone is already dead set on voting for Law. If Law is town then we have to lynch/kill Jessica and Shin. There is no common sense in a game where everyone lies.

Was Awesome confirmed town?


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont think im actting butthurt, all I am saying is even if its not a wagon you are doing somewhat the same thing


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm disspointed in whoever is greenbeast...

I think  fri made greenbeast a jester and he should of won by now for sure

hammer...


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

yes greenbeast?


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2011)

Well this is interesting


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome was confirmed as town last day phase by a revealing ability

Also personally this wagon happened a bit too fast for my tastes to be honest and was led by people who misled us last phase

I'll be waiting for a defense by Law at least


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

nothing i just felp like typing hammer

anyways I think we should kill law and lynch shin


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> So I should trust you for absolutely no reason?  Also, even if I didn't vote for Law what good would it do? None. Everyone is already dead set on voting for Law. If Law is town then we have to lynch/kill Jessica and Shin. There is no common sense in a game where everyone lies.
> 
> Was Awesome confirmed town?



Yes            .




Friday said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> So I should trust you for absolutely no reason?  Also, even if I didn't vote for Law what good would it do? None. Everyone is already dead set on voting for Law. If Law is town then we have to lynch/kill Jessica and Shin. There is no common sense in a game where everyone lies.
> 
> Was Awesome confirmed town?



You have more reason to trust me than you do to trust in the same people who lynched an obvious townie last phase. I tried to stop it. I was right. And now we're following the same people who screwed it up last phase. 

If you don't want to trust me now, fine. Wait until Law is lynched, and town loses a very, very good player and potentially its best asset by following the same people who screwed it up last time. But it's mindboggling that people continue to follow the same patterns.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Awesome was confirmed as town last day phase by a revealing ability
> 
> Also personally this wagon happened a bit too fast for my tastes to be honest and was led by people who misled us last phase
> 
> I'll be waiting for a defense by Law at least


Well at least we will have two people on the chopping block if Law is innocent.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

we should have of players who we knwo as ton and put it up in op to avoid derping


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Trib 

We have someone attack Law. He's BP.
Someone investigated him. It was guilty.
Someone tried using a messenger on him. It redirected to me.

Everything is pointing to him being a Nexus. I have never seen a town Nexus since I have played mafia games.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

omg hammer that post was complete spam

see your not contributing like usual

 btw i've rolehinted a few times no one has noticed i guess


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> You have more reason to trust me than you do to trust in the same people who lynched an obvious townie last phase. I tried to stop it. I was right. And now we're following the same people who screwed it up last phase.
> 
> If you don't want to trust me now, fine. Wait until Law is lynched, and town loses a very, very good player and potentially its best asset by following the same people who screwed it up last time. But it's mindboggling that people continue to follow the same patterns.


I did trust you last phase. I did not believe Insignia was guilty, but it was impossible to stop the lynch unless someone had governor abilities. The thing is that you could have been a mafia defending your enemy to look innocent. Thus, I still can't trust you yet. Trusting anyone not confirmed town is rather foolish. Defending a townie doesn't make you innocent and lynching a townie doesn't make you mafia.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 3, 2011)

has law even defended himself yet


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

law hasn't been here yet

I'm sure he will when he logs on


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Trib
> 
> We have someone attack Law. He's BP.
> Someone investigated him. It was guilty.
> ...


LB made one in liar game


Greenbeast said:


> omg hammer that post was complete spam
> 
> see your not contributing like usual
> 
> btw i've rolehinted a few times no one has noticed i guess



actualyl not really we have phase updates why not if an ability is used to show us peopels roels we update the list for convienicne.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Trib
> 
> We have someone attack Law. He's BP.
> Someone investigated him. It was guilty.
> ...



Again, everyone but you has said nexus is more often town than mafia. You still haven't explained how he's a nexus at all. Confounding, randomizing, bus driving are all possibilities. If it were a nexus, the attack would've bounced elsewhere, that wasn't in the write-up. Someone investigated Insignia. He was "guilty". Can't trust that. Someone using a messenger on him could've been bus driven or randomized.



Cocoa said:


> I did trust you last phase. I did not believe Insignia was guilty, but it was impossible to stop the lynch unless someone had governor abilities. The thing is that you could have been a mafia defending your enemy to look innocent. Thus, I still can't trust you yet. Trusting anyone not confirmed town is rather foolish. Defending a townie doesn't make you innocent and lynching a townie doesn't make you mafia.



And fair enough. But when Law flips town, I want your trust. No mafia would ever risk defending him and keeping him alive as their enemy, me especially. So when I'm proven right yet again, you'll know I'm town.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer said:


> LB made one in liar game
> 
> 
> actualyl not really we have phase updates why not if an ability is used to show us peopels roels we update the list for convienicne.


I wish I was there for the Liar Game mafia game...


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I wish I was there for the Liar Game mafia game...



no you don't lb would of modkilled you for no reason



Also everyone ignore the derp who will remain nameless


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> And fair enough. But when Law flips town, I want your trust. No mafia would ever risk defending him and keeping him alive as their enemy, me especially. So when I'm proven right yet again, you'll know I'm town.



If Law is innocent then I will trust you. I won't trust you 100% though since a mafia can defend their enemies as many times as they want. (Meaning you could be pulling your day 1 strategy again) I will trust you more than the others though.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I wish I was there for the Liar Game mafia game...


no you really dont.


Greenbeast said:


> no you don't lb would of modkilled you for no reason
> 
> 
> 
> Also everyone ignore the derp who will remain nameless



gb youpromsied you woudl change your playing style


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> no you don't lb would of modkilled you for no reason


Why? Because I am new?


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

actually the game was over complex and she raged paused the game


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> If Law is innocent then I will trust you. I won't trust you 100% though since a mafia can defend their enemies as many times as they want. (Meaning you could be pulling your day 1 strategy again) I will trust you more than the others though.



Normally that's a good policy, but if Law is your enemy and you know that for sure, you don't keep him around,  It's too dangerous.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

I will change but I'm not ready yet...

you need to change first


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Again, everyone but you has said nexus is more often town than mafia. You still haven't explained how he's a nexus at all. Confounding, randomizing, bus driving are all possibilities. If it were a nexus, the attack would've bounced elsewhere, that wasn't in the write-up. Someone investigated Insignia. He was "guilty". Can't trust that. Someone using a messenger on him could've been bus driven or randomized.



Where did I say Nexus is more often town than mafia? I have never seen a town Nexus. Not only that but the redirected kill won't show the role if it was redirected to a BP role. He was guilty because it most likely deflected off to another mafia. Also, I've already said that the person who targeted him would have *never* been targeted for a day one action like that, especially a bus driven action or randomizing action. He is a nexus. Everything is pointing to it. At this point, there is no doubting it. 



> And fair enough. But when Law flips town, I want your trust. No mafia would ever risk defending him and keeping him alive as their enemy, me especially. So when I'm proven right yet again, you'll know I'm town.



You look exactly like a mafia buddying with a townie, and will look even more like mafia if he flips town. Mafia do it all the time. Buddying with town against the norm to appear town.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> blablabla offtopic dumb shit



dude wtf delete this shit


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer said:


> actually the game was over complex and she raged paused the game


Rage paused?  How long was the pause?



Tribulation said:


> Normally that's a good policy, but if Law is your enemy and you know that for sure, you don't keep him around,  It's too dangerous.


True, but gaining an enemies' trust is very beneficial. Even if your enemy has to stay alive a little longer, being able to gain several allies out of the ordeal will make it worthwhile (as long as you don't die).


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 3, 2011)

Fair enough GB.Sorry forgot the no talking outside the game thread my bad


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

but you chould remind people in a vm to go read the thread


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer said:


> but you chould remind people in a vm to go read the thread



Yeah but that would still be illegal i guess.Wouldn't have brought it up at all if i had remembered the damned rule


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2011)

*Immortal King has been modkilled for cheating and severely breaking the no-editing rule. *


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

We don't get to know his role? Is it janitored?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Immortal King has been modkilled for cheating and severely breaking the no-editing rule. *


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 3, 2011)

wait what did fokers do?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Deleted a post (severe editing) and was talking about a game in another game.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Law]*

All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 3, 2011)

lol fokers. 

also, quite an interesting development for this phase. 

*[vote lynch law]* 

guilty result plus bp? could only be mafia or independent right? or a miller. however the smoothness of this lynch makes me think he's probably an independent.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

I really hope you guys are right about this. I will happily eat crow if I'm wrong, I'm just feeling that this is playing out exactly like day one where we went with an investigation result only to lynch town. If Law is on our side, I would really hate to lose him, so this feels reckless, but until he comes to defend himself...

*[vote lynch law]*


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 3, 2011)

You guys make people regret sleeping, I kinda hate you all. 

From what I've seen again we're depending on some sketchy information. What makes it even worse is that it seems Shin and Jess are now masons. Shin was really the person that put the nail in Insignia's coffin. Here now we get some more evidence condemning a player.

I'm going to vote for Law for now because it really doesn't matter at this point but I'll be keeping and eye on Jess/Shin. If he's not mafia you're going to be next.

*[Vote Lynch Law] *


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 3, 2011)

i hope we're right too. but the evidences are compelling. if not law, then who? we can't afford to point fingers on random "suspicious" characters because as i've read, the next day phase will be skipped, that means should law turn out innocent, we'd have to wait for day phase 4 to lynch either jess or shin for outright lying. mafia and independents will have two nights to wreak havoc and we surely can't have that. 

although we'd have to see what law's role is to see if jess/shin were telling the truth. he could after all be a miller.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i hope we're right too. but the evidences are compelling. if not law, then who? we can't afford to point fingers on random "suspicious" characters because as i've read, the next day phase will be skipped, that means should law turn out innocent, we'd have to wait for day phase 4 to lynch either jess or shin for outright lying. mafia and independents will have two nights to wreak havoc and we surely can't have that.
> 
> although we'd have to see what law's role is to see if jess/shin were telling the truth. he could after all be a miller.




You're right, I just hate the idea of killing off such a potentially powerful ally so early on sketchy information. But considering we lose a day phase and this lynch isn't stopping no matter what at this point, yeah.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> You're right, I just hate the idea of killing off such a potentially powerful ally so early on sketchy information. But considering we lose a day phase and this lynch isn't stopping no matter what at this point, yeah.



I like the fact that you're thinking outside the box and thinking of multiple scenarios, but the matter of fact still stands:

There is far too much evidence pointing to Law as anti-town Nexus and not lynching him is like not lynching a Godfather because it's too dangerous.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I like the fact that you're thinking outside the box and thinking of multiple scenarios, but the matter of fact still stands:
> 
> There is far too much evidence pointing to Law as anti-town Nexus and not lynching him is like not lynching a Godfather because it's too dangerous.



You're right, and you're wrong at the same time. There is plenty of evidence, but after the last day phase, I just can't bring myself to really trust it, you know?

Like I said, I still think if Law were a nexus, we'd have seen something in the writeup. Like "player x attacked [???] but it was redirected to [???] and the kill failed"

I'd expect to see something like that for a nexus, which makes me think it was either bus driven or randomized. 

I'm starting to come around to the fact that other options aren't really presenting themselves right now, and as much as I don't like this, it's better than anything else we have until he makes his defense.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 3, 2011)

i'm starting to doubt a bit on the law lynch, but the evidence is also strong, problem is if Law were to be town then thats 2 faulty investigations from different sources and a 3rd investigation is gonna really seem unreliable


----------



## Heloves (Sep 3, 2011)

just got out of work........who's still alive?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> You're right, and you're wrong at the same time. There is plenty of evidence, but after the last day phase, I just can't bring myself to really trust it, you know?
> 
> Like I said, I still think if Law were a nexus, we'd have seen something in the writeup. Like "player x attacked [???] but it was redirected to [???] and the kill failed"
> 
> ...



You are completely wrong in this aspect. Mods keep ambiguity of the roles because if they outright stated it the Nexus would be obvious, and it has never changed IIRC. A mod like Friday would make sure the Nexus is never mentioned. The Messenger said to me instead of Friday telling him it was redirected, he just said that you can now communicate with Awesome (IIRC,) and mentioned nothing of a Nexus.

tl;dr A kill bouncing off a Nexus will not show the Nexus at all.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 3, 2011)

Heloves said:


> just got out of work........who's still alive?



i think you died


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Immortal King has been modkilled for cheating and severely breaking the no-editing rule. *



Oh Fokers, Fokers, Fokers 

Withholding my vote til Law arrives to defend himself, isn't like it'll do any good getting added to the pile anyhow. Btw, I was totally a town nexus in LB's Liar Game mafia. And like others have said, it's stupid to automatically assume that Law's nexus in a closed setup. That said, Jessica's investigation seems pretty legit.

Also, it might be wise for whoever investigated Insignia as guilty last phase to step up, if we can get proof that a paranoid cop exists then it ought to clear Shin.

Votals: 28 is majority!
Law ? 24 (Rafa, Awesome, Cokie, >.>, SBW, Tgoobaki, Chiba, Thdyingbreed, Shin, Buto, Gei, Jessica, FakePeace, Samavarti, Paper, Blaze, Kaitou, Hammer, Distance, Cocoa, Isha, James, Trib, Vash)
Rafa ? 1 (GB)


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 3, 2011)

You guys are making some compelling arguements but I still wish Law were around to defend himself.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

> Mods keep ambiguity of the roles because if they outright stated it the Nexus would be obvious, and it has never changed IIRC.



I guess that's where we differ. Nexus isn't the only ability that can redirect attacks/actions, there are other abilities that can do the same thing so it's still ambiguous. But you might be right about Friday's writeups, you've probably played more of his games than I have, and before this one I hadn't been too active in them.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Actions that bounced off of the Nexus generally never include the Nexus in the write ups. It just shows the target after it was redirected.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2011)

Imma wait til he gets online

this is more than enough pressure


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2011)

*[vote lynch law]
*


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

hammer said:


> people not geting my role


It's me isn't it. 

Anyways I'm telling the 100% truth. I know I'm not a paranoid cop, and one shots (unless I'm being trolled) shouldn't be paranoid either. So unless if a Nexus can rebound investigations (which I don't think they can) then he is mafia.

Also Trib, all of this has made you look extremely suspicious. Just saying.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

a nexus would bounce off all actions


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> It's me isn't it.
> 
> Anyways I'm telling the 100% truth. I know I'm not a paranoid cop, and one shots (unless I'm being trolled) shouldn't be paranoid either. So unless if a Nexus can rebound investigations (which I don't think they can) then he is mafia.
> 
> Also Trib, all of this has made you look extremely suspicious. Just saying.



                   .


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that if he's nexus or bus driven or something like that, investigations should bounce off. Trib is prolly worth an investigation I agree.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, not being a lemming is pretty suspicious behavior in a game like this. You should waste an investigation on me to confirm my obvious alliance.


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2011)

if he was bus driven and found guilty wouldnt someoen say "lul he got bus driven with this guy"


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, somewhat updated.

lmao @ Immortal King.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

I wonder when Law will get on to defend himself. The only defense he is getting is from one person


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess I'll temporarily vote for Law too until I hear a defense.

*[Vote lynch Law]*


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

law will tell us himself if he is a nexus


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Kind of strange for a possibly outed mafioso, unless they deemed it a lost cause and just jumped straight on his wagon lol


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually, I could bet that Shin lied about receiving the guilty result last phase.
He does that several times before.

Also, Awesome.. what exactly did the messenger told you?
Was his message to you accidentally sent and supposedly was meant for Law?

Also, Jessica seemed legit.. so it's worth testing it out.

By the way, hammer.. Who is your role? I don't think it would hurt to let us know.
Azn usually acts childish. I'm thinking your role could be potentially her who deflected.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2011)

Shin did lie, but he had his reasons. (Only know because we fused) I'm not going to say anymore though.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

The messenger told me he targeted Law and I became the person he could talk to instead. This is obviously no budriven ability since he is not one to be targeted the first day phase, let alone at all throughout the game. He's someone you don't even know is playing. It obviously got Nexus'd off of Law.

On top of this, Shin attacked Law, but it game up as (???) and failed. He most likely hit a BP when it bounced off of Law. On top of this, Jessica investigated Law and it came up guilty. 

Long story short, heaps of evidence on Law currently.

Edit add: I thought I was right. He did lie


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, kind of figured it out. Some information are best to keep hidden.

Towns are Awesome, Shin, Jessica.
Also LB who was replaced by Chigoobarito seemed town as well. Seeing LB said last phase that Goobzaki was going to die and it happened thus skipping the next phase due to the action of town.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The messenger told me he targeted Law and I became the person he could talk to instead. This is obviously no budriven ability since he is not one to be targeted the first day phase, let alone at all throughout the game. He's someone you don't even know is playing. It obviously got Nexus'd off of Law.
> 
> On top of this, Shin attacked Law, but it game up as (???) and failed. He most likely hit a BP when it bounced off of Law. On top of this, Jessica investigated Law and it came up guilty.
> 
> ...



If he is a nexus, then all the actions used on him will be redirected to other players including the attack and investigations making those 2 actions non credible.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Obviously. Most Nexus' aren't town, they are either Mafia or Independent.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 3, 2011)

To be fair, I've seen several town Nexus before. Mio in Generics was a town nexus.
The one were lynching is Law, arguments like "most nexus are mafia" isn't going to work against him. It's not a concrete evidence to soil his guilt.

But sure, lynch him. I don't mind for now.Most nexus on Friday's games anyway are mafia.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

Wasn't that WAD's generic game? You know, the one where he hand made that role for Mio so she wouldn't die?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2011)

i've seen loads of town nexus roles before roles became lol haxxed and being a nexus meant nothing to the mafia


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 3, 2011)

The thing about continuing to vote for Law at this point in the phase is that it's completely unnecessary. If he's getting lynched, then he's getting lynched. But as long as we're missing the next day phase, we should be scumhunting while we still can.

Also I still have no idea how we have proof that Law is a nexus, or how that would prove he's scum. It's cool that you want to get your groove back Awesome, but can you do it in a way that isn't a liability to town?

Votals: 28 is majority!
Law – 26 (Rafa, Awesome, Cokie, >.>, SBW, Tgoobaki, Chiba, Thdyingbreed, Shin, Buto, Gei, Jessica, FakePeace, Samavarti, Paper, Blaze, Kaitou, Hammer, Distance, Cocoa, Isha, James, Trib, Vash, Platinum, Stunna)
Rafa – 1 (GB)


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

Does the phase end prematurely if Law gets majority?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

It would be great if you get present better lynch suspects, Bel. Even if Law wasn't the Nexus, that makes him exponentially more worthy for a lynch.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 3, 2011)

I doubt it. Other players need to get their chance to meet posting/voting requirements.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 3, 2011)

Regardless of it being Mio or not, the point is.. it was a town nexus. WAD could give it to anyone and it's still a town nexus. My very first role in mafia games was also a town nexus as well.

I'm not really against Law's lynch but the evidence is not compelling enough. If Law was online, I'm pretty sure he could have gotten away with this wagon.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

I personally have barely seen any, and I personally find it unbalanced for a town to be a nexus. That coupled with the fact that nexus' in Friday's games usually are mafia, still makes him scummy.

The only reason the nexus even died in WAD's game was because the mafia got extremely lucky by getting the governor, copying it, and then lynching Mio. If the governor never died, we wouldn't have had a chance to kill Mio in that game. It just doesn't seem balanced and I don't see Friday doing that, personally.

Just saiyan.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 3, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Regardless of it being Mio or not, the point is.. it was a town nexus. WAD could give it to anyone and it's still a town nexus. My very first role in mafia games was also a town nexus as well.
> 
> I'm not really against Law's lynch but the evidence is not compelling enough. If Law was online, I'm pretty sure he could have gotten away with this wagon.




That's what I've been saying the whole time. More often than not, a nexus is Town, though I'm still pretty convinced that Law isn't a nexus at all. I don't trust this evidence. This feels exactly like the first day phase, where we get an investigation result (that ended up being wrong/a lie) and then we have a bunch of wild random accusations/assertions by Awesome and it leads to a wagon that I just don't quite trust.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

> Law must be scum because he's a Nexus.
> If he isn't a Nexus, that makes him exponentially more worthy of a lynch.

I could look back and do some vote analysis, but it might be difficult since everyone just piled onto a poorly thought out wagon asap last phase. Just saiyan.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol wait, what's happening? You guys are seriously wagoning me?

How is shin getting away with what happened yesterday?

I am indie, i only need to survive.
I am bulletproof.
I sent nudes to awesome yesterday.
I drunk drove myself and awesome so anything meant for me hit him.

Good night foolish ones.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

Mio blown herself in that game ,not lynched. Anyway, enough of that game.

I'm just telling you, that if "most nexus are mafia" the only arguments against Law, then it shouldn't be compelling enough.

Sheik was also a day nexus on Friday's SSBB game, Just reminding.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

you sent nudes to awesome????


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Lol wait, what's happening? You guys are seriously wagoning me?
> 
> How is shin getting away with what happened yesterday?
> 
> ...



noworries         .


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Well if you're a independent then my investigation was correct in that sense.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> That's what I've been saying the whole time. More often than not, a nexus is Town, though I'm still pretty convinced that Law isn't a nexus at all. I don't trust this evidence. This feels exactly like the first day phase, where we get an investigation result (that ended up being wrong/a lie) and then we have a bunch of wild random accusations/assertions by Awesome and it leads to a wagon that I just don't quite trust.



Difference being this is backed up by 3 separate actions by 3 different people, and there is only a couple of conclusions that this can come down to:

Law is a nexus: A role I have seen most commonly given to Mafia and Independents.

Law is mafia if he is not a nexus.

Why? If he wasn't a nexus, than he comes up BP to kills and is guilty to investigations (by a Jack of all Trades, I should add. If a Jack of All trades is paranoid, then I really have no hope for this game,) and for some reason The Messenger was busdriven (for god knows why. I didn't even know he was in this game and only saw him outside the game once.) 

The argument that a Jack of all Trades is paranoid is a simply terrible excuse for a reason as to why he's not mafia or the Nexus. There's simply no other option.

edit: Lol ninja'd by Law.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

wait so now we really should lynch law and kill shin right?.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Lol wait, what's happening? You guys are seriously wagoning me?
> 
> How is shin getting away with what happened yesterday?
> 
> ...



Jessica vouched for Shin.

If all actions that meant for you are being directed to Awesome, then Jessica's investigations has also been redirected to him as well.
The result was guilty and Awesome has been a confirmed town since day 1.

Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Something really doesn't add up if that's the case.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Also GB, Shin's town, and it would be extremely hurtful to kill him, and now since we fused, me as well.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

How sad for awesome. His scumdar is still broken.

Sure seems like just a bunch of people who thought this would be a good opportunity to lynch the best player in the game.

It's ok, go for it. SonnyB will get to see his role killed *shrug*


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

omg I'm so confused again...


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

killing shin is bad listen to me


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

an independent bus driver?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Law, were lynching you because my investigation on you came up as guilty. If you are a independent then that would make sense.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

If killing me, a harmless indie trying only to survive is going to help you all stop sucking at mafia, be my guest.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer leave, stop spamming

you're just repeating jessica


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Law, were lynching you because my investigation on you came up as guilty. If you are a independent then that would make sense.



Jessica. Independents aren't scanned as guilty.

All actions aimed at me hit Awesome instead.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> If killing me, a harmless indie trying only to survive is going to help you all stop sucking at mafia, be my guest.


yea indi bus driver/survivor soudns fucking odd


Greenbeast said:


> hammer leave, stop spamming
> 
> you're just repeating jessica



oh I wodner why I would do that in a MEMBER MAFIA GAME


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> omg I'm so confused again...



There's really not much to be confused about. People piled on a wagon with weak evidence and Awesome's random and incorrect accusations again and now town is on pace to lose a potentially very valuable ally despite my best efforts to stop it from happening.

Anyways, at this point we have nothing better so you know what, fuck it.

*[change vote lynch awesome]*

Because addition by subtraction.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> How sad for awesome. His scumdar is still broken.
> 
> Sure seems like just a bunch of people who thought this would be a good opportunity to lynch the best player in the game.
> 
> It's ok, go for it. SonnyB will get to see his role killed *shrug*



Bulletproof survivor who can maim a player and redirect the actions to the player he maimed? 

That doesn't sound like a survivor.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Bulletproof and bus driving seem to check out, adding maim to that does make it seem too hax for mafia. Can you maim Awesome again or something so we can verify?


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Bulletproof survivor who can maim a player and redirect the actions to the player he maimed?
> 
> That doesn't sound like a survivor.



youforgot he said hes a busdriver and a survivor


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Jessica. Independents aren't scanned as guilty.
> 
> All actions aimed at me hit Awesome instead.



awesome was confermed town at day phase 1


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Law, that does not sound like a survivor 

And trib, I'm confirmed town.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Bulletproof and bus driving seem to check out, adding maim to that does make it seem too hax for mafia. Can you maim Awesome again or something so we can verify?



With pleasure.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> There's really not much to be confused about. People piled on a wagon with weak evidence and Awesome's random and incorrect accusations again and now town is on pace to lose a potentially very valuable ally despite my best efforts to stop it from happening.
> 
> Anyways, at this point we have nothing better so you know what, fuck it.
> 
> ...



tyou keep votign for peoplewe know is town


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

But wait, Awesome's town...How does this work?


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

trib also votted for me jess


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Law, that does not sound like a survivor
> 
> And trib, I'm confirmed town.



Confirmed by what exactly?


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Confirmed by what exactly?



friday      .


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

law, awesome was revealed as town last phase
we would have already made a case to lynch him and probably followed through on it by now if he wasn't


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

By the Law role. It said in a write up, confirming Awesome as town.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

okay I have a plan!!!!

1.We lynch Law
2.Investigate awesome during night
3.Lynch him next day phase if he's mafia

Tribulation voted for you as a placeholder hammer and you know it-_-

edit:some grammar thing


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm confirmed town.



Friday said:


> *Listen Up*
> 
> 
> *Law:* Pay attention townies.
> ...


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> trib also votted for me jess



You were an RNG vote as explained earlier, so quit bitching about it like a little butthurt kid. -.-

And as I said in my explanation for my vote for awesome, "addition by subtraction". Confirmed town or not, I think town would be better off if he gets lynched so you'll quit following his whimsical nonsense.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

ok so trib complains abotu derping and votes em and awesome while doing it


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> ok so trib complains abotu derping and votes em and awesome while doing it



You were an obvious placeholder. Get the fuck over it, lol.

And I explained my vote for awesome. Don't care what it looks like, who likes or, or what you think of it.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

i feel like gb and trib are missing my point.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

So you want to lynch a generic town? 

Trib, you really need to be investigated. All you're doing is voting townies and trying to make sense out of it. We haven't killed one mafia and you still want to town? You're acting way too scummy.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, my counterpart.

Well, apparently jessica thinks independent scans as guilty. That doesn't make sense. Why would someone only looking to survive be seen as guilty?


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer it was a placeholder vote

it reminds me of all the jerks in the dbz game bitching at me for making a placeholder vote before i read the thread

Also I'm not saying tribe is or isn't town but you're over thinking her voting for you


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

it depends on her cop if shes a role cop she would know, normal cops only get yes or no


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer, you're the Jessica role aren't you?

Also Trib, you constantly are towning to death it's not even funny. Either it's one giant obvious scum slip or your aren't looking at all the facts.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 4, 2011)

but why the hell did you make a placeholder vote on a confemed townie
it'd make more sense to just not vote at all


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So you want to lynch a generic town?
> 
> Trib, you really need to be investigated. All you're doing is voting townies and trying to make sense out of it. We haven't killed one mafia and you still want to town? You're acting way too scummy.



As I said, investigate away. I think you're as detrimental to the town right now as anyone else, because town keeps following your random lead that does nothing but harm. 

On an extra aside, if you and law were bus driven and the results said guilty, who knows why your name might've come up green. Either way, lynching you doesn't bother me whether you flip scum or town. 

I've got nothing to hide. Investigate me.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> hammer it was a placeholder vote
> 
> it reminds me of all the jerks in the dbz game bitching at me for making a placeholder vote before i read the thread
> 
> Also I'm not saying tribe is or isn't town but you're over thinking her voting for you



im not all I see is her beign a hypocrite shes like STO PTOWNIG/votes hamemr

STOP TOWNING/votes awesome


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

If that was the case it would be too easy. I do the same with my survivors, but that's not really the case here. You have a role that can maim every phase (from what you said earlier,) you can busdrive people into other people, and you are BP.

That is *not* a survivor.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Not that it matters, there are enough people who would simply love to take this opportunity to be rid of me.

No skin off my back. Good luck following Awesome's not-so-awesome scumdar, bronies!


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> but why the hell did you make a placeholder vote on a confemed townie
> it'd make more sense to just not vote at all



RNG. Deal with it.



Jessicα said:


> hammer, you're the Jessica role aren't you?
> 
> Also Trib, you constantly are towning to death it's not even funny. Either it's one giant obvious scum slip or your aren't looking at all the facts.



I'm not towning, because that implies that I don't know what I'm doing. I know very well what I'm doing, and I'm not mafia.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

lol it's not a big deal she can change her vote whenever she wants too as she did...

Anyways but yeah idk about voting for awesome


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If that was the case it would be too easy. I do the same with my survivors, but that's not really the case here. You have a role that can maim every phase (from what you said earlier,) you can busdrive people into other people, and you are BP.
> 
> That is *not* a survivor.



lol apparently it is, dumbass.

Sounds like the best survivor ever, until mafia follows a terribly delusional confirmed townie who thinks he has a working scumdar and takes the opportunity to get rid of me, lol


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Anything not town shows up guilty unless it says so otherwise. 

Anyway, I'm not home yet so any potential incoming actions will have to wait.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> hammer, you're the Jessica role aren't you?






Greenbeast said:


> lol it's not a big deal she can change her vote whenever she wants too as she did...
> 
> Anyways but yeah idk about voting for awesome



im not calling her scum its mroe so wtf is she doing


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Law's role is not a survivor. A survivor isn't BP and definitely cannot maim every phase. An independent like that could easily solo the game under the guise of Survivor. I was going to do it in the Favorite game but town got lucky.

Law isn't a Survivor. It makes absolutely no sense to me how he could.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 4, 2011)

Law isn't mafia.

I don't know why shin is lying. Maybe he's paranoid cop.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

how is awesome scum and town at the same time????


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 4, 2011)

HE'S NOT MAFIA DAMN IT.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

lol he's independent we know that


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

hmm a sticky situation, law's role is highly hax imo


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

a BP survivor who us drives... fuck that shit and we dont have roel cops so its all yes or np


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Wouldn't it be funny if a mafia role's ability was to have the mod tell the entire thread that he's town


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> im not calling her scum its mroe so wtf is she doing




I've explained what I'm doing, not sure how I can make it more clear, lol. You were a placeholder vote determined by RNG. Cry me a river, obviously it was going to be changed. Did you ever stop to think about why someone might switch votes a lot?

And my reason for voting for Awesome is simple. Town keeps following his lead. His leads keep being wrong. We don't have much in the way of scum leads right now, I don't trust the Law lynch. If they were bus driven, it's feasible that Awesome scanned guilty, but even if Awesome is town, I don't care.

He was maimed, and has no role that can help the town. And his scumhunting keeps hurting the town. Addition by subtraction. We'd be better off if he weren't around to rally the lemmings to keep towning. That's my reason. That's why I'm voting this. Don't like it? I don't care. Think it makes me look like scum? Again, I don't care. Don't follow me if you don't want to, but until I see something else, this is what I feel would best serve town right now. Disagree if you want to.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

A survivor isn't that hax. He's basically untouchable outside of lynching. You never see an independent like that unless they have to kill both factions.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> Anything not town shows up guilty unless it says so otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not home yet so any potential incoming actions will have to wait.



Lol really? All indies scan as guilty? Lol wow...that's um...cool yah.



Awesome said:


> Law's role is not a survivor. A survivor isn't BP and definitely cannot maim every phase. An independent like that could easily solo the game under the guise of Survivor. I was going to do it in the Favorite game but town got lucky.
> 
> Law isn't a Survivor. It makes absolutely no sense to me how he could.



oh Awesome, i kinda feel sorry for you. It's even worse now that i know you're for sure town...you're not mafia trying to get rid of a big threat...you're just not good at being town.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

wait wait wait your saying because someone is a generic TOWN we dotnt need them?

bull shit


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if a mafia role's ability was to have the mod tell the entire thread that he's town



forging writeups?


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

no one is arguing with you hammer

more spam from you

smh


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> forging writeups?



awesoem did it in ff game


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> wait wait wait your saying because someone is a generic TOWN we dotnt need them?
> 
> bull shit




He has no role that can help. And his participation in the thread is harming town's chances to win, lol.

Unless people want to stop following him, then yes, I'm saying we're better off without him.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> no one is arguing with you hammer
> 
> more spam from you
> 
> smh


green beast im clarifing why trib would say we dont need a townie


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

I think the most questionable in this situation was the "redirected actions" that happened.

The claim that the action was really redirected was due to Awesome receiving the message instead of Law. But Awesome couldn't appear guilty unless there's mafia framer.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> wait wait wait your saying because someone is a generic TOWN we dotnt need them?
> 
> bull shit



Hey hammer, do you know how to read? She's saying awesome may be town but he's leading town into damnation...so you'd be better off without him.

I'm guessing he'll learn his lesson by day 5 and remember how to play.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> He has no role that can help. And his participation in the thread is harming town's chances to win, lol.
> 
> Unless people want to stop following him, then yes, I'm saying we're better off without him.



dead townie= closer to us losing its betetr to ylnch someone we dont know and may eb a godo poster then someone we do know who has a broek scumdar if its really that bad we ignore him, but if we listen to him AND we know hs town hes not getting lynched and saying we are better off without town is silly.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I've explained what I'm doing, not sure how I can make it more clear, lol. You were a placeholder vote determined by RNG. Cry me a river, obviously it was going to be changed. Did you ever stop to think about why someone might switch votes a lot?
> 
> And my reason for voting for Awesome is simple. Town keeps following his lead. His leads keep being wrong. We don't have much in the way of scum leads right now, I don't trust the Law lynch. If they were bus driven, it's feasible that Awesome scanned guilty, but even if Awesome is town, I don't care.
> 
> He was maimed, and has no role that can help the town. And his scumhunting keeps hurting the town. Addition by subtraction. We'd be better off if he weren't around to rally the lemmings to keep towning. That's my reason. That's why I'm voting this. Don't like it? I don't care. Think it makes me look like scum? Again, I don't care. Don't follow me if you don't want to, but until I see something else, this is what I feel would best serve town right now. Disagree if you want to.



The only reason you are lynching me is because I towned last phase because a well known and respected player outed Insignia as mafia. He most likely wouldn't have been lynched otherwise.

About the Law lynch: There is no way he is survivor, that role is far too hax. If you just gobble this up, you will lose by endgame because of listening to him. He is not the survivor.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> dead townie= closer to us losing its betetr to ylnch someone we dont know and may eb a godo poster then someone we do know who has a broek scumdar if its really that bad we ignore him, but if we listen to him AND we know hs town hes not getting lynched and saying we are better off without town is silly.



Like I said, if the towning townies decide to quit following him, I'm good with leaving him alive, but that sure doesn't seem to be the case right now.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> I think the most questionable in this situation was the "redirected actions" that happened.
> 
> The claim that the action was really redirected was due to Awesome receiving the message instead of Law. But Awesome couldn't appear guilty unless there's mafia framer.



That's the most likely scenario here. The mafia most likely have a framer and used it on Law, which got redirected to me, and came up as mafia. This is highly likely considering Law is one of the people most likely to be investigated due to being dangerous.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

well im sure he cant derp as bad as pokemon


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

Law is extremely questionable, but if not him then who?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm telling you now, there is no way there is a survivor role like that.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The only reason you are lynching me is because I towned last phase because a well known and respected player outed Insignia as mafia. He most likely wouldn't have been lynched otherwise.
> 
> About the Law lynch: There is no way he is survivor, that role is far too hax. If you just gobble this up, you will lose by endgame because of listening to him. He is not the survivor.



hahaha every time you say that, you look more and more stupid.

If you had just said it once, then when i got lynched and you saw i was telling the truth you could brush it off.

But you've now dug yourself a moron-hole that you won't be able to dig out of lol


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

tribulation???


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> forging writeups?



I was thinking, if Hammer's role is Jessica, well Jessica tends to be mafia a lot so her role is fairly likely to be scum. It's perfectly plausible that a mafia role could have an ability that announces to the thread that the player is town, like what happened to Hammer right as the game started.

I wonder if Friday is devious enough to throw this at us


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 4, 2011)

ya since law is gonna get lynch reguardless of how well he's defended
we should use the time we have to pressure other players


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

the simpel fct that jessica is always scum is a reason for me to not act like her


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm telling you now, there is no way there is a survivor role like that.



Fuck i am looking forward to how stupid you look when my role is revealed after lynch. Come on bro, pick up your socks and stop leading town into oblivion.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

> The only reason you are lynching me is because I towned last phase because a well known and respected player outed Insignia as mafia. He most likely wouldn't have been lynched otherwise.



You were alllllllllll over Insignia far before Shin lied about the investigation result, don't play that card. You were "guaranteeing" he was scum and praising the return of your scumdar all phase.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> I was thinking, if Hammer's role is Jessica, well Jessica tends to be mafia a lot so her role is fairly likely to be scum. It's perfectly plausible that a mafia role could have an ability that announces to the thread that the player is town, like what happened to Hammer right as the game started.
> 
> I wonder if Friday is devious enough to throw this at us



Yes, yes he is


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hammer, who is your role? Just wondering


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer is mystic serenade I think


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

How about this: Trib can lead the town next phase if Law is not anti-town. I will still give my input, but Trib will be making the decisions.

I completely believe Law to be anti-town. I see no feasible way he can be a survivor, so I'm going to step down if he is. Deal, Trib?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

It'd be really cool if the *Law* role could reveal someone else and they could lead town instead. Hell, let's follow Greenbeast. He's an ace scumhunter with big ideas 

@GB: Hammer having a [Forever Town] ability would make sense yeah


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Hammer, who is your role? Just wondering





Greenbeast said:


> hammer is mystic serenade I think



somone in this thread was able to guess my role

actually two people


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

I love how you think all of town are just mindless drones who are willing to follow who ever wants to lead a lynch -_-


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> somone in this thread was able to guess my role
> 
> actually two people



Jessica, is it then?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Fucking Euro timezone had to read so many pages  

~ Trib so sus, not sure what's with all the town voting -.- 

~ Law definitely doesn't seem like a survivor  
*[vote lynch Law] *

And damn you hammer an GB with your bickering racking up pages


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm suspicious of you Belph so that's not a good idea for you to suggest lol


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> How about this: Trib can lead the town next phase if Law is not anti-town. I will still give my input, but Trib will be making the decisions.
> 
> I completely believe Law to be anti-town. I see no feasible way he can be a survivor, so I'm going to step down if he is. Deal, Trib?



Take that deal, trib.



Greenbeast said:


> I love how you think all of town are just mindless drones who are willing to follow who ever wants to lead a lynch -_-



you are.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> somone in this thread was able to guess my role
> 
> actually two people



Now I know you're lying, because the one who is Forever Town is me.


As for leading town, I don't really think we should have any one person leading town, it's dangerous. I want all of town to throw in input, make a collective decision, discuss things. It's dangerous when any one player usurps complete control of what the town does. I just don't think Law is anti-town.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Take that deal, trib.
> 
> 
> 
> you are.



I didn't vote for you.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Law]*

im not buying it

what else can you do?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Now I'm going to watch the new Dr.Who ep. 

Don't make another 10 pages in the meantime


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Now I know you're lying, because the one who is Forever Town is me.
> 
> 
> As for leading town, I don't really think we should have any one person leading town, it's dangerous. I want all of town to throw in input, make a collective decision, discuss things. It's dangerous when any one player usurps complete control of what the town does. I just don't think Law is anti-town.



Someone always takes the lead, there is no stopping that. I'm just going to step down and take a more support role in the game if he is survivor. I do not see how he can be survivor with a role like that. It's unbalanced.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> *[Vote Lynch Law]*
> 
> im not buying it
> 
> what else can you do?



You could...*gasp*

...vote for someone else?


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Jessica, is it then?


im giving you guys a big fucking hint every other post for the lulz


Gooba Moon said:


> And damn you hammer an GB with your bickering racking up pages


do you see me even wasting that much time talking to him?


Tribulation said:


> Now I know you're lying, because the one who is Forever Town is me.
> 
> 
> As for leading town, I don't really think we should have any one person leading town, it's dangerous. I want all of town to throw in input, make a collective decision, discuss things. It's dangerous when any one player usurps complete control of what the town does. I just don't think Law is anti-town.


thats why my name is in op


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

just say it ...you're being so annoying


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I'm suspicious of you Belph so that's not a good idea for you to suggest lol



*[Vote Lynch Bel]*

Following the ace scumhunter


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Belphegoob]*

new bandwagon!


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

I told youthere have been some people who figured it out and it is not yougo look because i pretty much am saying it with every post


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> *[Vote Lynch Law]*
> 
> im not buying it
> 
> what else can you do?



Already laid out my entire role, and even said whose name it is.

I have like 30 votes, i likely don't give a shit if you buy it.

I am astonished you guys fucked over insignia and then believed jessica that he was still town...then let awesome lead you again.

Once i'm gone, you'll see what morons and sheep you really are. Sorry insignia, if i hadn't been spending the day with family, this wouldn't have gone down this way.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> You could...*gasp*
> 
> ...vote for someone else?



Like who?, no one has done anything odd except for hammer


if i see someone else worth voting for i will, im not gonna just through out a vote thats useless


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 4, 2011)

I dunno about Law, I haven't seen an indie with that kind of ability stack.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> Like who?, no one has done anything odd except for hammer
> 
> 
> if i see someone else worth voting for i will, im not gonna just through out a vote thats useless



do I seem odd because I use""?


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

Fuck it, I dont want his blood on my hands, at least not in this game, he's as good as dead anyway


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> do I seem odd because I use""?



or your derpish nature?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Trust me Law, Shin's town. I'll be willing to make any type of bet with anyone, but Shin is town.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Belphegoob]*
> 
> new bandwagon!



Not really.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> im giving you guys a big fucking hint every other post for the lulz
> 
> do you see me even wasting that much time talking to him?
> 
> thats why my name is in op



Greenbeast?


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

People are retarded. 

I made up all the abilities so if you see something new don't be surprised. 

I know I shouldn't get involved in the game, ever. Bu reading some bullshit argument like "I've never seen an ability like that before" is simply retarded. Have you ever seen an ability like Mastic's?


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> or your derpish nature?



how am I being derpish again? because I asked tribulation why she voted for who she did?


yea makes me so scum the part were friday told you im town makes me scum toworrie


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

lol of course hammer is derpish i said it all the time


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

>claiming im the only derp in the game


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

The shit has hit the fan

Also did I hear you say the word bet Jessica


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

yes you did mystic


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

ugh this game is a giant headache


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> >claiming im the only derp in the game



>fokers.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

im no longer forever mafia thanks to friday showing me as town


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Why make a BP Survivor who can maim people every day phase, give people nudes (lol que,)  and busdrive. Not only does that ruin the challenge of being a survivor, it basically ruins an need to play the game. He could just sit back, do nothing, and win the game for the most part. An actual survivor is not BP, and if they are BP they usually have a downside to them.

I pulled the same shit Law has as an independent who can't win with either sides. It doesn't add up.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> People are retarded.
> 
> I made up all the abilities so if you see something new don't be surprised.
> 
> I know I shouldn't get involved in the game, ever. Bu reading some bullshit argument like "I've never seen an ability like that before" is simply retarded. Have you ever seen an ability like Mastic's?



Thank you Friday, I love you for confirming what should've been obvious to everyone by now. <3


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought Friday was just calling people derps.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

hammer can't be Mystic, Mystic's no longer 'forever town'  

He's Jessica, no? At least that's what I figured from their posts


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> People are retarded.
> 
> I made up all the abilities so if you see something new don't be surprised.
> 
> I know I shouldn't get involved in the game, ever. Bu reading some bullshit argument like "I've never seen an ability like that before" is simply retarded. Have you ever seen an ability like Mastic's?



Thanks bro, but no one actually cares. Enough of them would do just about anything to see me removed from the game.

Thanks for making a survivor role that was awesome...but i guess it's too awwesome.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

gov should switch it off if possible


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 4, 2011)

law isnt mafia, smh

*[vote lynch hammer]*


i think friday just posted that he was town as a way to trick us! like a joke or troll

maybe if we lynch him, something will happen!!!!!!


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> hammer can't be Mystic, Mystic's no longer 'forever town'
> 
> He's Jessica, no? At least that's what I figured from their posts



im not telling my role they should figure it out on their own


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 4, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

Friday's post somewhat gives away that Law is probably not lying.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

The governor is dead.

And Law, I know what you mean about being targeted, but it's something people should really rethink. You target the best players because they are dangerous. But if they are your allies, they are invaluable ones, worth keeping alive. People should rethink day one or twoing the best players, because unless you know for sure they're your enemy, it's worth keeping them around.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

lul azn

ish nolynch=self lynch for friday


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

So like how bout this guys, how bout this

We make it so Law only maims who we tell him to maim, and if he doesn't we lynch him then

If a substantial number of mafia is dead and we haven't won, we lynch him then too


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> *[Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> Friday's post somewhat gives away that Law is probably not lying.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 4, 2011)

my impression after catching up with +10 pages of thread: 

With this many votes by now it seems like the result is gonna be Law getting lynched, now if Law doesn't turns out to be scum my question is can we keep trusting these investigations?


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

How about we all vote no lynch and let the RNG gods decide who to favor and who to smite?


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 4, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> So like how bout this guys, how bout this
> 
> We make it so Law only maims who we tell him to maim, and if he doesn't we lynch him then
> 
> If a substantial number of mafia is dead and we haven't won, we lynch him then too



So negotiate with the indy. Yes, we can do that.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone else think we should just make Law play pro-town, I mean its not like he can kill any of us


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

The game isn't even 12 hours in, are people gonna drop activity too?


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

most people are sleeping atm its not ove ryet


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> If a substantial number of mafia is dead and we haven't won, we lynch him then too



Hey fuck you. My win-con is survive, why would you do something so retarded as keep me alive til day x just to kill me off before winning?

Get fucked, seriously. I'm not letting you use my intelligence and my abilities just to screw me over. Just lynch me if that's your attitude.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Everything is telling me that Law is mafia, but Friday's post makes it seem like he really is the survivor. I have never seen an independent like that being a Survivor, it just does not make any sense in my head. It just doesn't.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Since I kinda believe Law now and he's not really a threat to anyone 
I'll go with *[Change vote lynch Chigoobarito]* RNG has spoken. 

Otherwise I'm not so sure about Trib


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey man calm down, I think you misunderstood what I said or I came off wrong in my wording

I only meant that if it looks like all the mafia are probably dead but we haven't won you're probably lying to us

Personally I believe you though


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Something doesn't have to make sense to be true.

Now we decide if we keep the lynch on Law or do we switch to someone else

and of course the question becomes who? *cough*bel*cough*


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Hey fuck you. My win-con is survive, why would you do something so retarded as keep me alive til day x just to kill me off before winning?
> 
> Get fucked, seriously. I'm not letting you use my intelligence and my abilities just to screw me over. Just lynch me if that's your attitude.



If we do let you live that long, we will lynch you. If so many mafia are dead, we will have to lynch you at that point since it would be highly probable you wouldn't be able to win with town.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Everything is telling me that Law is mafia, but Friday's post makes it seem like he really is the survivor. I have never seen an independent like that being a Survivor, it just does not make any sense in my head. It just doesn't.



For your sake, you should really stop talking about this. Why anyone would follow your lead i'll never know.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

alright I'm back home.* Incoming day action*.

*Cubey has replaced Stunna*.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Since I kinda believe Law now and he's not really a threat to anyone
> I'll go with *[Change vote lynch Chigoobarito]* RNG has spoken.
> 
> Otherwise I'm not so sure about Trib



Have me investigated, I really have nothing to hide. My vote on hammer was an rng placeholder, and my vote on Awesome was because I'm tired of the derping and town being led to towning. My votes aren't final right now, and if you find me sus, then fine. But I wouldn't be risking my neck to defend townies if I were scum, because whatever you might think of me, I'm a very good player. Were I scum, there's no chance I would be so obvious about it.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 4, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*
ok i'm pretty sure law isn't mafia at this point and is probably indy we should use him as pro town
and i don't care if its a self vote i just what my vote off o law


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If we do let you live that long, we will lynch you. If so many mafia are dead, we will have to lynch you at that point since it would be highly probable you wouldn't be able to win with town.



All i have to do is survive. What part about that don't you fuckin understand?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday backing up Law's case.

Let's see.. He can be a powerful survivor. He appeared guilty because all indies appears guilty.

So I guess, we can now doubt his guilt.

Chigoobarito seemed town as well. He replaced LB and the player LB said going to die really died. The person who died was the princess role, and its abilities activates due to the the action of a town, which I believed Chi's role.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> alright I'm back home.* Incoming day action*.
> 
> *Cubey has replaced Stunna*.



yay cubeys gonna play


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

What part of "There's 13 mafia dead. Why haven't we won yet? There can't be any mafia left!" don't you fucking understand? If that comes, we will lynch you.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

What, Cubey?

It isn't day 1 anymore guys, you know what to do


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

ok I might change because cubey


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

I forgot Cubey knows someone's role... therefor, nevermind that 

incoming day action still.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Joke votes aside, I think Rafa looks pretty scummy this game. Even moreso than usual, I mean.

Votals: 28 is majority!
Law – 23 (Rafa, Awesome, >.>, SBW, Tgoobaki, Chiba, Thdyingbreed, Shin, Buto, Gei, Jessica, FakePeace, Samavarti, Paper, Blaze, Kaitou, Hammer, Distance, Cocoa, James, Vash, Platinum, Stunna)
Bel – 2 (Bel, GB)
Awesome – 1 (Trib)
Hammer – 1 (Azn)
Chicha – 1 (Gooba Moon)
No Lynch – N/A (Legend, Isha, Cokie)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

False alarm guys, there will be no Cubey wagon

Though seriously, get your votes off Law

No need to lynch someone we can use as an asset and if he goes wild, yea


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Cum Again?*



*On and On:* Back for more?

*SonnyB:* It was too good.

*On and On:* Kiss my neck, bite my lip, pull my hair, trace my spine, hold me down, use your tongue, don't stop til I'm shaking.

*SonnyBillWilliams* has stripped *On and On* of his abilities a second time.​


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Belph asked me to prove i can send someone nudes by sending them to awesome.

Here it comes.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

lulwut        .


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Was that really necessary?


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

it was funny      .


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

nice title

but i don't get the point of that


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Well hey, its even more obvious who he is now and his story seems to check out lol


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Was that really necessary?



You loved it.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 4, 2011)

at the Write-up.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol, xD Very nice.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

*[change vote lynch azn]*

because :giogo


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe 

Not like anything was stolen this time. You took my mafia virginity last time. Nothing to take now.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Have me investigated, I really have nothing to hide. My vote on hammer was an rng placeholder, and my vote on Awesome was because I'm tired of the derping and town being led to towning. My votes aren't final right now, and if you find me sus, then fine. But I wouldn't be risking my neck to defend townies if I were scum, because whatever you might think of me, I'm a very good player. Were I scum, there's no chance I would be so obvious about it.


If someone wants to investigate you they can do it. 
I'm just stating that I found you a bit sus that's all. :33


Friday said:


> *Cum Again?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome said:


> Was that really necessary?





Law said:


> You loved it.



:rofl 

Alright so what was the point in that? We knew Awesome was O&O


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Law did it to further prove he was SonnyB lol


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

That was obvious.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, I'm pretty sure that's confirmation for all three of Law's abilities and his moveset definitely looks indie-tier to me. We should be cooperating with him.

It was even hotter the second time, btw


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

He could of used it on someone else, no? Awesome was already generic now he's a generic generic


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

inb4 Law repeatedly rapes me every phase


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

you know you want it


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> He could of used it on someone else, no? Awesome was already generic now he's a generic generic



At least this way we get confirmation and it doesn't hurt another townie's abilities.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I mean, its better than him generifying any other town role


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

We don't know who's town and who isn't yet. Asking him to use it on somebody else would've risked maiming a power role.

Also Awesome being generic'd twice is funny


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shark Skin]*

Placeholder vote. Don't think its really worth it to lynch Law right now. Don't know if this wagon is going to be stopped at this point though.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess it makes sense  

At least the write-up is funny :rofl


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

We got like 14 hours to turn this wagon around

I think it started forming like 2 hours in


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Rafa]*

Fuck it, I'm following my heart.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

He's town


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Guess my heart is stupid then


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

lol insta rejection


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

trust me my gut was wrong too


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol'd Bel got slayed


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> ya since law is gonna get lynch reguardless of how well he's defended
> we should use the time we have to pressure other players



*Incoming Day Action*


1.>.> = Law
2.Agmaster = No Vote
3.Awesome = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
4.AznKuchikiChick = hammer
6.Belphegoob = belphegoob -> Rafaella
7.blacklusterseph004 = No Vote
8.Blaze = Law
9.Butō Rengoob = Law
10.Chibason = Law
11.Chigoobarito = No Vote
12.Cocoa = Law
14.Darth = No Vote
15.Distance = law
16.Enterthetao = No Vote
17.FakePeace = Law
18.Fear = No Vote
19.Geijutsu = Law
20.Gogeta = No Vote
21.Gooba Moon = Chigoobarito
23.Greenbeast = Shin - Zangetsu -> Rafaella -> Belphegoob
24.hammer = Law
26.Hidden Nin = No Vote
27.insignia = No Vote
28.Ishamael = Ishamael
29.Jessicα = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law -> Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
31.Jαmes = Law
32.Kaitou = Law
34.Kue = No Vote
35.Laix = No Vote
36.Law = No Vote
37.Legend = law -> legend
39.Lunaticman = No Vote
40.Mastic = No Vote
41.Narcissus = No Vote
43.Platinum = law
44.Quinn = No Vote
45.rafaella = >.> -> GreenBeast -> Law 
46.River Song (Paper Person) = Law -> Shin ? Zangetsu -> Law
47.Samavarti = Law
48.Shark Skin = Shark Skin
49.Shin - Zangetsu = Shin - Zangetsu -> Law
50.Shota = No Vote
51.SonnyBillWilliams = Law
52.SoulTaker = No Vote
54.Stunna = law
56.Tgoobaki = Law -> 
57.thdyingbreed = Law
58.The_Unforgiven = No Vote
59.Tribulation = hammer -> law -> Awesome
60.Vash TS = law
61.~Mystic Serenade~ = No Vote

*Law - 23 Votes*
2 ? hammer
1- legend
1 Chigoobarito
1- awesome
1 Shark Skin
1 belphegoob
1 Rafaella
1 - Ishamael

Bel, can we compare?


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Smile*



*Cokie the Clown:* Don't you know you're supposed to smile when you see a clown?

*James:* But I'm not done studying!

*Cokie the Clown:* I warned you about the word. I warned you.

*James:* 

*James* (Cokie the Clown) has smiled to death for saying lynch.​
*James*
*[Doctor]* ? Studying pre-med, James can protect a player during the night phase. The protection will carry on for the next day phase.
*[Resurrection]* ? May resurrect one player at any point of the game. If the player is resurrected at night, they will be immune to kills for the following day phase and night phase. If they are resurrected during the day, they will be immune to kills for the rest of the day phase and the following night phase. If the player resurrected is maimed, they will gain their abilities back.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

That's from the same bitch that wouldn't let me say "Fick" "Frack..." you get the drift. The word I use all the time.

Asshole


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Cokie, wth?


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, damn...what a crappy role to lose for a silly reason.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That's from the same bitch that wouldn't let me say "Fick" "Frack..." you get the drift. The word I use all the time.
> 
> Asshole



*Incoming Day Action.
*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 4, 2011)

goddamn it i forgot about that
well at least my role is kind of cool don't know why people keep comparing me to the joker though
/dead


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't scare me like that


----------



## God (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday what if I promise not to divulge that info of who that person is? I won't go after them the whole game


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Smile for Me*



*Cokie the Clown: *He must've been fucked so good... He was smiling so hard even without the gas.

*On and On:* 

*On and On* (Awesome) has smiled to his death. I don't blame him ​
*On and On*
*[On and Off]* ? Can disable the following things for a night phase. What On and On wants to disable must be selected during the day phase. Cannot disable more than one, and that one thing disabled cannot be disabled again. Everything disabled applies to the faction as well:
-Disable all killing abilities.
-Disable all roleblocking abilities.
-Disable all protective abilities (doctors).
-Disable all immunities (bulletproof/nexus).


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

The hell is this?


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Bitches, call me a friggin' derp now. Called this at the start of day one.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

How the fuck did I die?

I never said fuck.

edit: FUCKING QUOTES

FUCKING HELL


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote not Lynch]*

Placeholder, I'm too tired right now too read all what i have missed, but from what i get Law is an independent.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Bitches, call me a friggin' derp now. Called this at the start of day one.



That's definitely surprising, you're not a derp :33


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

you quoted it

that counts

bye bitch


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> That's definitely surprising, you're not a derp :33



Damn straight I'm not.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol quotes got a lot of people killed in Friday's avatar game


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Now how about we look back on what we've got so far and find a list of the people who so easily followed his lead and look into them...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Well well well, looks like this phase is looking more fruitful


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha, is the shit that happened in Avatar all over again.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you know he was mafia Law?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

If the person with the 'wordblock' role does me I'll spite you for eternity  
I'm definitely not going through that shit again  
Don't even think about it


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Being confirmed town as mafia is always a curse for me it seems.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Get out, Awesome


----------



## Awesome (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I guess I can say this now. Fuck you word limiter. Fuck you.

Awesome out.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright, so gaining suspects based on who most eagerly followed Awesome is going to be more difficult than anticipated considering that like 3/4ths of the town decided to do their best impression of lemmings. 

Bel, when you read this, can you post vote tracking you've done?


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Modnote: 

Tribulation is actually a girl. Anything referring to her as a he will be retconned.*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

What kind of mod announcement is that lol


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a girl as well


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> LB and paranoid cop is like setting off a bomb.



oh my god

that phase


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 4, 2011)

am i a girl


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol, guess Awesome was only pretending to be an idiot after all. Love that ability, Hama was a boss.

@Trib/Friday: I'll put up vote tracking for both phases after I take a shower, but yours looks about right, just missing the part where Hammer voted Azn.

*[Vote Lynch Mystic]*

Totally RNG'd placeholder vote


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome was actually mafia.

For now:

*[Vote No Lynch]

*Law, I recommend using it next phase on Hammer, so we can see what his role actually is.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 4, 2011)

see you guys! i was right! i told ya'll that law wasnt mafia!! and people kept votin for him anyway! smh


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol Awesome.

smh.

Also, word limiter, come at me bro.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 4, 2011)

what the fuck you talkin bout, rofl?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Never said he was mafia Azn, I said my investigation of him turned up guilty, and that much was true.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> what the fuck you talkin bout, rofl?



>.......>

The role that has the same ability as Belphegoob had in the Avatar game.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Awesome was actually mafia.
> 
> For now:
> 
> ...



I bet I'm still looking like a major derp and sus now, huh. 

On a non-whiny note, people who still have votes on Law need to get them off.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome set Azn 

Wordlimiter cum on Rofl, stay away from me


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Still, protecting a indie--- **


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> On a non-whiny note, people who still have votes on Law need to get them off.



Lol                         no.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 4, 2011)

Law's role description seems odd and I don't care for certain interactions he held earlier, but his persistence and a lack of powerful suspicion throw me off.

I think Azn is a better subject, simply because even if she turns up town she seems to be of little value this game.

as such

*[VOTE LYNCH Azn]*

I just finished over seventy pages


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Votals: 26 is majority!
Law ? 19 (Rafa, >.>, SBW, Tgoobaki, Chiba, Thdyingbreed, Shin, Buto, Gei, FakePeace, Paper, Blaze, Kaitou, Distance, Cocoa, James, Vash, Platinum, Stunna)
Azn ? 2 (Hammer, ETT)
Bel ? 1 (GB)
Awesome ? 1 (Trib)
Hammer ? 1 (Azn)
Chicha ? 1 (Gooba Moon)
Shark Skin ? 1 (Shark Skin)
Mystic ? 1 (Bel)
No Lynch ? N/A (Legend, Isha, Samavarti, Jessica)


*Spoiler*: _baby it's toxic in here_ 



*DAY 1:*
Bel votes Mystic (1)
Cokie votes GB (1)
Trib votes James (1)
LB votes Goobikazi (1)
Law votes No Lynch (N/A)
SBW votes Gooba Moon (1)
Fear votes O&O (1)
GB votes Cokie (1)
Blaze votes Azn (1)
Awesome votes GB (2)
Kaitou votes Kue (1)
Isha votes Cubey (1)
Rafa votes GB (3)
Tgoobaki votes No Lynch (N/A)
SBW votes Fear (1) from Gooba Moon (0)
Legend votes GB (4)
Tgoobaki votes Baroxio (1)
Thdyingbreed votes GB (5)
Paper votes GB (6)
Law votes Aggie (1)
Samavarti votes Aggie (2)
GB votes GB (7)
Aggie votes Cocoa (1)
Sphyer votes Awesome (1)
KT votes Trib (1)
Trib votes Awesome (2) from James (0)
Insignia votes Awesome (3)
JTG votes KT (1)
Awesome votes Insignia (1) from GB (6)
Samavarti votes Insignia (2)
Shin votes Insignia (3)
O&O votes Rafa (1)
Distance votes Insignia (4)
KT votes Insignia (5) from Trib (0)
Thdyingbreed votes Insignia (6) from GB (5)
Cokie votes Insignia (7) from GB (4)
Legend votes Insignia (8) from GB (3)
Blaze votes Insignia (9) from Azn (0)
Mystic votes Insignia (10)
Cocoa votes Insignia (11)
LB votes Insignia (12) from Goobikazi (0)
Insignia votes Insignia (13) from Awesome (2)
Tgoobaki votes Insignia (14) from Baroxio (0)
Rafa votes Insignia (15) from GB (2)
Narcissus votes Insignia (16)
Buto votes Insignia (17)
Law votes Insignia (18)
Aggie votes Insignia (19) from Cocoa (0)
JTG votes Insignia (20) from KT (0)
Gei votes Insignia (21)
Goobikazi votes Insignia (22)
O&O votes Law (1) from Rafa (0)
>.> votes Insignia (23)
Shark Skin votes Insignia (24)
Jessica votes Insignia (25)
Chiba votes Insignia (26)
JTG DIES from Insignia (25)
James votes Insignia (26)
Rafa votes Mystic (2) from Insignia (25)
KT DIES from Insignia (24)
O&O votes Insignia (25) from Law (0)
Rafa votes Insignia (26) from Mystic (1)
Azn votes Sphyer (1)
SoulTaker votes Insignia (27)
Heloves votes Aggie (2)
Gooba Moon votes Insignia (28)
Platinum votes Insignia (29)
Vash votes Insignia (30)
Hammer votes Insignia (31)
Tempest votes Insignia (32)
SBW votes Insignia (33) from Fear (0)
Lunatic votes Insignia (34)
Laix votes Lunatic (1)
FakePeace votes Insignia (35)
T_U votes Insignia (36)
Fokers votes Insignia (37)
SPHYER DIES from Awesome (1)
Paper votes Insignia (38) from GB (1)
BL votes Insignia (39)
Azn votes Chiba (1) from Sphyer (0)
Azn votes O&O (2) from Chiba (0)
Darth votes O&O (3)
O&O votes O&O (4) from Insignia (38)
Mastic votes Insignia (39)
*DAY 2:*
Rafa votes >.> (1)
Awesome votes Shin (1)
Jessica votes Shin (2)
GB votes Shin (3)
Rafa votes GB (1) from >.> (0)
GB votes Rafa (1) from Shin (2)
Rafa votes Law (1) from GB (0)
Jessica votes Law (2) from Shin (1)
Awesome votes Law (3) from Shin (0)
Cokie votes Law (4)
>.> votes Law (5)
SBW votes Law (6)
Tgoobaki votes Law (7)
Paper votes Law (8)
Shin votes Shin (1)
Chiba votes Law (9)
Thdyingbreed votes Law (10)
Shin votes Law (11) from Shin (0)
Buto votes Law (12)
Gei votes Law (13)
Jessica votes Shin (1) from Law (12)
Paper votes Shin (2) from Law (11)
Jessica votes Law (12) from Shin (1)
FakePeace votes Law (13)
Samavarti votes Law (14)
Paper votes Law (15) from Shin (0)
Blaze votes Law (16)
Kaitou votes Law (17)
Fokers votes Law (18)
Trib votes Jessica (1)
Hammer votes Law (19)
Trib votes Hammer (1) from Jessica (0)
Distance votes Law (20)
Cocoa votes Law (21)
FOKERS DIES from Law (20)
Isha votes Law (21)
James votes Law (22)
Trib votes Law (23) from Hammer (0)
Vash votes Law (24)
Platinum votes Law (25)
Stunna votes Law (26)
Trib votes Awesome (1) from Law (25)
Gooba Moon votes Law (26)
Legend votes Law (27)
Bel votes Bel (1)
GB votes Bel (2) from Rafa (0)
Legend votes No Lynch (N/A) from Law (26)
Azn votes Hammer (1)
Isha votes No Lynch (N/A) from Law (25)
Gooba Moon votes Chicha (1) from Law (24)
Cokie votes No Lynch (N/A) from Law (23)
Hammer votes Azn (1) from Law (22)
Shark Skin votes Shark Skin (1)
Bel votes Rafa (1) from Bel (1)
COKIE DIES from No Lynch (N/A)
AWESOME DIES from Law (21)
Samavarti votes No Lynch (N/A) from Law (20)
Bel votes Mystic (1) from Rafa (0)
Jessica votes No Lynch (N/A) from Law (19)
ETT votes Azn (2)


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Part of me says "there's no way they would actually be so stupid as to bring so much suspicion on themselves to lynch a single town member in the first day phase, especially when he has a relatively harmless role to them."

And the other part of me says "it's such a retarded plan that everyone would dismiss it without a second thought, which maybe makes it not so retarded at all."

My instincts on Awesome were right, and for now at least they're telling me we shouldn't be giving Shin and Jessica a free pass and assuming they're both "confirmed town". Jessica claimed that Shin lied about the Insignia result, not that it was paranoid, but that she understands why Shin would do that now after a role fusion.

I want to know more. Why would a town intel head be compelled to lie about a result in order to get a townie lynched? It really makes no sense, and both of you were pretty hard in line with Awesome.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Part of me says "there's no way they would actually be so stupid as to bring so much suspicion on themselves to lynch a single town member in the first day phase, especially when he has a relatively harmless role to them."
> 
> And the other part of me says "it's such a retarded plan that everyone would dismiss it without a second thought, which maybe makes it not so retarded at all."
> 
> ...



It's has to do with our role, but I really can't say much more unless you actually want mafia to win.


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 4, 2011)

People dropping like flies, reminds me of the Avatar game.  
I really like those kind of roles.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> It's has to do with our role, but I really can't say much more unless you actually want mafia to win.



That is awfully vague and not really doing anything to quell my suspicions. In a closed setup game, we have absolutely no way to confirm that you're telling the truth, and we know that he's already lied once that led to a town being lynched when he could've easily stopped it. That's not sounding very town-aligned to me at all.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

@FakePeace: I hope this game's Cokie can play this like I did Hama, the Taboo role is the best :33

Friday, here's my version of the D2 vote tracking. You've still got Insignia as alive and you're missing Tempest and a couple of old votes, but the votals were fine.

>.> > Law
Agmaster 
Awesome > Shin > Law > DEAD
AznKuchikiChick > Hammer
Fokers > Law > DERP
Belphegoob > Bel > Rafa > Mystic
blacklusterseph004 
Blaze > Law
Butō Rengoob > Law
Chibason > Law
Cocoa > Law
Cokie the Clown > Law > No Lynch > DEAD
Darth
Distance > Law
Enterthetao > Azn
FakePeace > Law
Fear 
Geijutsu > Law
Gogeta 
Gooba Moon > Law > Chicha
Greenbeast > Shin > Rafa > Bel
hammer > Law > Azn
Hidden Nin 
Ishamael > Law > No Lynch
Jessicα > Shin > Law > Shin > Law > No Lynch
Jαmes > Law
Kaitou > Law
Kue 
Laix 
Law 
Legend > Law > No Lynch
Chigoobarito
Lunaticman 
Mastic
Narcissus 
Platinum > Law
Quinn 
rafaella > >.> > GB > Law
Paper Person > Law > Shin > Law
Samavarti > Law > No Lynch
Shark Skin > Shark Skin
Shin - Zangetsu > Shin > Law
Shota 
SonnyBillWilliams > Law
SoulTaker 
Stunna > Law
Tempest Phantom
Tgoobaki > Law
thdyingbreed > Law
The_Unforgiven
Tribulation > Jessica > Hammer > Law > Awesome
Vash TS > Law
~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> That is awfully vague and not really doing anything to quell my suspicions. In a closed setup game, we have absolutely no way to confirm that you're telling the truth, and we know that he's already lied once that led to a town being lynched when he could've easily stopped it. That's not sounding very town-aligned to me at all.



Couple that with the fact that the lynch was started by a now confirmed mafia member and the fact that we can't even be certain there was any investigation at all to begin with, it really casts a pretty heavy shadow over you both.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome was mafia? -.-
he got revealed as town though lol


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Prolly means the *Law* role doesn't have town's best interests at heart.


----------



## Lunaticman (Sep 4, 2011)

Wait I'm confused I've been really busy yesterday and today.

Is Awsome mafia or not?


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, Awesome WAS mafia. He's dead now.


----------



## Lunaticman (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh crap that could have gone bad for me in the long run.

So law is pro town too, anything else I have missed will read up later?

if Law os pro town why are we voting for him?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

its just shock from awesome being mafia :/
*[change vote no lynch]*

lol i'm hungover, fuck this
bbl


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Law is an independent who can help town, and we shouldn't be voting for him but some people are obstinate and some haven't read this and changed their votes yet. His skill set could be an invaluable asset to us and we shouldn't lynch him off.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Law is an independent who can help town, and we shouldn't be voting for him but some people are obstinate and some haven't read this and changed their votes yet. His skill set could be an invaluable asset to us and we shouldn't lynch him off.



Lol.

I wish people would stop believing Independants... seriously.
How many times are you guys going to get fucked over before you guys learn.. smh


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

>.> said:


> Lol.
> 
> I wish people would stop believing Independants... seriously.
> How many times are you guys going to get fucked over before you guys learn.. smh



I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing.



What can I say. I prefer to not get fucked over again by an Independant claiming to be able to win with both sides.
Don't worry though, from experience I can tell you that most people seem to like it. So, I doubt Law is getting lynched.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

>.> said:


> What can I say. I prefer to not get fucked over again by an Independant claiming to be able to win with both sides.
> Don't worry though, from experience I can tell you that most people seem to like it. So, I doubt Law is getting lynched.



I can understand your frustrations, what I meant was that it won't be happening that way this time around.  That's all.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I can understand your frustrations, what I meant was that it won't be happening that way this time around.  That's all.



Unless you know 100% that Law is a survivor, I can only lol and smh at what you just said.

Lol.

Smh.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome flipping scum is very surprising. The write up was quite deceptive.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm starting to not believe Friday when he says this isn't a troll game


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2011)

>.> said:


> Lol.
> 
> I wish people would stop believing Independants... seriously.
> How many times are you guys going to get fucked over before you guys learn.. smh



This is very true.

Independents always fuck the town over. Like no exceptions.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

So condescending...shake your head all you want, I guess. We have all the leverage we need to make use of his abilities, and if it proves necessary he can be lynched later at any time. 

But I don't really care that much one way or the other...I'd rather keep him alive for now, but getting Awesome out of the town driver's seat was priority number one in my eyes, and that's been accomplished now. We ought to be able to make more progress either way.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> So condescending...shake your head all you want, I guess. We have all the leverage we need to make use of his abilities, and if it proves necessary* he can be lynched later at any time. *
> 
> But I don't really care that much one way or the other...I'd rather keep him alive for now, but getting Awesome out of the town driver's seat was priority number one in my eyes, and that's been accomplished now. We ought to be able to make more progress either way.



The bolded part... I was waiting for you to say that.
When would that be exactly ? Before or after he fucked us all ?
Trust me on this, Trib. If he doesn't get lynched this phase then the odds of him getting lynched, at all, drop dramatically.

Just saiyan'.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

An interesting phase. Law is an excellent player and I'd rather keep him around but that survivor wincon along with his powers is a bit strange.

I wonder how Friday is gonna use my role. Should be interesting.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

>.> said:


> The bolded part... I was waiting for you to say that.
> When would that be exactly ? Before or after he fucked us all ?
> Trust me on this, Trib. If he doesn't get lynched this phase then the odds of him getting lynched, at all, drop dramatically.
> 
> Just saiyan'.



Well, you're probably right. It's certainly safer to do it now, I guess I'm just a risktaker. And I'm probably too arrogant in thinking I'm smart enough to see it coming and avoid it when the time comes, but still.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Well, you're probably right. It's certainly safer to do it now, I guess I'm just a risktaker. And I'm probably too arrogant in thinking I'm smart enough to see it coming and avoid it when the time comes, but still.



Avoid it when the time comes. By then it will already be too late.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

>.> said:


> Avoid it when the time comes. By then it will already be too late.



Well, by "avoid it when the time comes" I meant "get out before shit goes down and I start regretting letting the indie live" but I still see your point. xD


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, a lot happened. Awesome seemed suspicious to me. The only reason I didn't bother with him was because he was confirmed town. I voted for Law because I wanted to believe the write up showing Awesome was town wasn't a lie. Now we know it was, so I will change my vote.

*[CHANGE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch SBW]*

Gonna play another hunch before I go to bed.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

I need to get some sleep too...I still think we ought to be pressing Shin and Jessica a bit more this phase, because those explanations seem far too conveniently vague to me.

I'll change my vote off of Awesome and onto someone else when I wake up and read what happened while I was gone.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Well, by "avoid it when the time comes" I meant "get out before shit goes down and I start regretting letting the indie live" but I still see your point. xD



Some free advice, in a game like this with a closed set-up. If an Independant is out in the open and you have no way of knowing their wincondition (other then what the Independant claims it is), lynch the Independant. They may have the most useful abilities you can think of, but they can use them just as easily to fuck you over as they can help you.
In this case... if Law flips survivor, sucks to be him.
If he flips SK, sucks to be him, feels good to have lynched him.

Either way, nothing changes for us in the long run.



Cocoa said:


> Wow, a lot happened. Awesome seemed suspicious to me. The only reason I didn't bother with him was because he was confirmed town. I voted for Law because I wanted to believe the write up showing Awesome was town wasn't a lie. Now we know it was, so I will change my vote.
> 
> *[CHANGE NO LYNCH]*



Sure is scummy in here all of a sudden.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Cocoa was also on my list of potential suspects...he was too eager to agree with me when nobody else would about Awesome, and the support was so weak that it would be quite harmless to throw himself in there just to separate himself from Awesome's faction. Doubt there's too much to it, but it's certainly worth a look.

And thanks for the advice,  Probably is better to play it safe in closed setup games, I must admit. Bed now, g'night fellas.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

>.> said:


> Some free advice, in a game like this with a closed set-up. If an Independant is out in the open and you have no way of knowing their wincondition (other then what the Independant claims it is), lynch the Independant. They may have the most useful abilities you can think of, but they can use them just as easily to fuck you over as they can help you.
> In this case... if Law flips survivor, sucks to be him.
> If he flips SK, sucks to be him, feels good to have lynched him.
> 
> ...


I am not scummy. I was merely stating what I thought about the whole ordeal. Believe what you want.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Lynch on Law prolly isn't changing by the end of the phase, I mostly just wanted to get my suspicions of Rafa and SonnyB out in the open.


----------



## BVB (Sep 4, 2011)

damn you guys for letting me read about 40 pages 

*[Vote Lynch Law]*


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Cocoa was also on my list of potential suspects...he was too eager to agree with me when nobody else would about Awesome, and the support was so weak that it would be quite harmless to throw himself in there just to separate himself from Awesome's faction. Doubt there's too much to it, but it's certainly worth a look.
> 
> And thanks for the advice,  Probably is better to play it safe in closed setup games, I must admit. Bed now, g'night fellas.


That's because my intuition made me suspicious of Awesome. My intuition was right. Yes, my support was rather weak. I didn't want to believe the write up was a lie, but I kept the possibility in mind. Thus I wanted to assure you that I understood how you felt about the situation. I wanted to use this phase to allow me to know who to trust or who not to trust. Also, disagreeing with Awesome when everyone was following his orders wouldn't be a good idea. 

Someone can investigate me if they want. I assure you that I am town.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 4, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ. The timezone difference is killing me. Anyone wanna give me a quick briefing?


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome was never a confirmed Town, he was actually Mafia.

Law is most likely an independent as far as investigations have gone. And it's most likely he will get lynched if votes aren't changed as soon as possible, but in the mean time it's being debated if he should be kept to help town or not.

Shin is a very suspicious character at the moment, because he has too many abilities to be a trust worthy town member.


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

If Town is smart, I suggest we go over all the people who kept saying "Awesome is confirmed Town"...most likely out of those people, there is quite a few scum amongst them.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Distance said:


> *Awesome was never a confirmed Town, he was actually Mafia.*
> 
> Law is most likely an independent as far as investigations have gone. And it's most likely he will get lynched if votes aren't changed as soon as possible, but in the mean time it's being debated if he should be kept to help town or not.
> 
> Shin is a very suspicious character at the moment, because he has too many abilities to be a trust worthy town member.



He was technically, the writeup had him in green so it was an easily made assumption that he's town :/


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> He was technically, the writeup had him in green so it was an easily made assumption that he's town :/



That's true. There is something quite strange about that. Awesome could have gone through this entire game as a "confirmed Town" because of that single write up. We are quite lucky actually.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Distance said:


> That's true. There is something quite strange about that. Awesome could have gone through this entire game as a "confirmed Town" because of that single write up. We are quite lucky actually.



If it wasn't for the wordlimiter he would of led us without much hassle .__. 
We got seriously lucky with that. Now it's not even easy to find a suspect since either most people were listening to him or were following him. 

So far only Law/Shin and Jessica are the only people that really need looking into since their affiliations are really questionable.


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

Let's continue with the Law lynch. A mafia (awesome) has now been killed, and getting an independent this phase shouldn't hurt. 

We shouldn't get too eager and try to lynch anyone else. Shin and Jessica can wait. And I think Shin is Town, because Awesome was trying very hard to get him vig Killed a few hours ago, and there is something very peculiar about that.

For now I think we should start preparing who should be protected during the duo night phases.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Well Jessica is an investigator of some sorts even though she's fused with Shin
Shin's BP and unlynchable supposedly. Since no one else has come out of the closet protecting Jessica for now isn't a bad idea. 

Although it really depends on the doc.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Law's role description seems odd and I don't care for certain interactions he held earlier, but his persistence and a lack of powerful suspicion throw me off.
> 
> I think Azn is a better subject, simply because even if she turns up town she seems to be of little value this game.
> 
> ...



Mafia. You're trying to be neutral in this case hoping you won't get blamed nor involved regardless of what the alliance Law flips. You're trying to play in the safe side.



FakePeace said:


> People dropping like flies, reminds me of the Avatar game.
> I really like those kind of roles.


Mafia. Trying to go off topic commenting about people dying (mostly town dying) yet you doesn't seemed to be disturbed that most deaths belongs to Town.



Lunaticman said:


> Wait I'm confused I've been really busy yesterday and today.
> 
> Is Awsome mafia or not?


Mafia. Trying to act innocent about what's going, making him flying under the radar. No more posts if he was able to find out if Awesome was mafia or not.



Cocoa said:


> Wow, a lot happened. Awesome seemed suspicious to me. The only reason I didn't bother with him was because he was confirmed town. I voted for Law because I wanted to believe the write up showing Awesome was town wasn't a lie. Now we know it was, so I will change my vote.
> 
> *[CHANGE NO LYNCH]*


Mafia. Why are you being so defensive all of the sudden when no one was going after you yet with all of "I did this because.." You're not the only one believed Awesome was a town. 



Belphegoob said:


> Lol, guess Awesome was only pretending to be an idiot after all. Love that ability, Hama was a boss.
> 
> @Trib/Friday: I'll put up vote tracking for both phases after I take a shower, but yours looks about right, just missing the part where Hammer voted Azn.
> 
> ...


Mafia. Trying to be ambiguous this whole game and refuses to put any input in the whole Law situation and instead going after the sidelines or commenting on something what has already been confirmed to avoid slips.



Shark Skin said:


> *[Vote lynch Shark Skin]*
> 
> Placeholder vote. Don't think its really worth it to lynch Law right now. Don't know if this wagon is going to be stopped at this point though.


Mafia. Voting for himself to make him look like a non so important townie and shouldn't be someone who needs to be watched over. A mafia tactic that no mafia would take the risk of voting for himself to get attention.



Geijutsu said:


> my impression after catching up with +10 pages of thread:
> 
> With this many votes by now it seems like the result is gonna be Law getting lynched, now if Law doesn't turns out to be scum my question is can we keep trusting these investigations?


Mafia. You seemed pretty convinced that Law won't turn out scum for some reason. Obviously because he wasn't on your mafia team.



>.> said:


> Some free advice, in a game like this with a closed set-up. If an Independant is out in the open and you have no way of knowing their wincondition (other then what the Independant claims it is), lynch the Independant. They may have the most useful abilities you can think of, but they can use them just as easily to fuck you over as they can help you.
> In this case... if Law flips survivor, sucks to be him.
> If he flips SK, sucks to be him, feels good to have lynched him.
> 
> ...



Mafia. Smart as he is but he's mafia. Determined to lynch an independent, probably to stop making town look for the mafia this phase and due to law maiming a mafia, law is worth keeping dead to further keep him away from maiming his other teammates 



Tribulation said:


> Cocoa was also on my list of potential suspects...he was too eager to agree with me when nobody else would about Awesome, and the support was so weak that it would be quite harmless to throw himself in there just to separate himself from Awesome's faction. Doubt there's too much to it, but it's certainly worth a look.
> 
> And thanks for the advice,  Probably is better to play it safe in closed setup games, I must admit. Bed now, g'night fellas.


Mafia. Eager to take the chance of taking the help of independent, probably to further cripple town.



The_Unforgiven said:


> Jesus fucking christ. The timezone difference is killing me. Anyone wanna give me a quick briefing?


Mafia. Pretty nice he was different in our timezones. Now he has an excuse if getting suspected for inactivity. But still, doesn't want to get modkilled for his team.



Distance said:


> Awesome was never a confirmed Town, he was actually Mafia.
> 
> Law is most likely an independent as far as investigations have gone. And it's most likely he will get lynched if votes aren't changed as soon as possible, but in the mean time it's being debated if he should be kept to help town or not.
> 
> Shin is a very suspicious character at the moment, because he has too many abilities to be a trust worthy town member.


Mafia. Trying enlighten us but missed things like Law wasn't investigated, the investigations was redirected to Awesome.



Gooba Moon said:


> If it wasn't for the wordlimiter he would of led us without much hassle .__.
> We got seriously lucky with that. Now it's not even easy to find a suspect since either most people were listening to him or were following him.
> 
> So far only Law/Shin and Jessica are the only people that really need looking into since their affiliations are really questionable.


Mafia. Limiting the suspects to three people to avoid suspecting and looking over for his other team mates and to force all town actions to them.

And I'm not done yet-
Everyone is mafia.

**


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Jesus fucking christ. The timezone difference is killing me. Anyone wanna give me a quick briefing?


Awesome and Shin lead town to lynch Insignia. 
Town lynches Insignia.
Town is suspicious of both of them.
Mod write up says Awesome is town.
Everyone believes Awesome is town.
Jessica says she investigated Law and he is guilty.
Most of us vote to lynch Law.
Some people are suspicious of Awesome.
People question Jessica and Shin's allegiance.
Law tells everyone what his position is and that he shouldn't be lynched.
Law gets tired of town retardation and leaves for the night.
Awesome is killed off and confirmed to be mafia. This shows that write ups can be a lie.
Everyone becomes divided on who to vote for.



Gooba Moon said:


> Well Jessica is an investigator of some sorts even though she's fused with Shin
> Shin's BP and unlynchable supposedly. Since no one else has come out of the closet protecting Jessica for now isn't a bad idea.
> 
> Although it really depends on the doc.


I don't know if we have anymore doctors. Two of our doctors died.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think write ups are lies. Friday isn't troll enough to do that. It just means that the player's allegiance won't be confirmed and would appear town in write ups unless the player dies.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> -snip-


You are making too many assumptions.  

I wasn't being defensive. I merely wanted people to know why I did what I did. I wanted them to know that I am not a mere sheep following a shepard.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Mafia. Smart as he is but he's mafia. Determined to lynch an independent, probably to stop making town look for the mafia this phase and due to law maiming a mafia, law is worth keeping dead to further keep him away from maiming his other teammates
> 
> **



This post seriously. >.>



I'm Town btw.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Everyone is mafia.
> 
> **


 

Well that's a nice observation Tempest, but I believe you're very wrong on most parts. Can't say for everyone, but yeah. And the um is probably true. Some might take it seriously. 


Cocoa said:


> I don't know if we have anymore doctors. Two of our doctors died.


That's a good point, but in a game this big there could be more  


Tempest Phantom said:


> I don't think write ups are lies. Friday isn't troll enough to do that. It just means that the player's allegiance won't be confirmed and would appear town in write ups unless the player dies.



NO offense but that would be stupid. Confirming someone as a town with the writeup? He could just bold it instead of making it green.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> I don't think write ups are lies. Friday isn't troll enough to do that. It just means that the player's allegiance won't be confirmed and would appear town in write ups unless the player dies.


Well that's almost as bad as lying.


----------



## River Song (Sep 4, 2011)

I believe you are using this to pressure people am I right tempest, good strategy since we don't have any significant leads for Mafia.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

No one will take that post seriously (since he called so many people mafia). So, I doubt it will cause much pressure.


----------



## River Song (Sep 4, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> No one will take that post seriously (since he called so many people mafia). So, I doubt it will cause much pressure.



True enough at the end I was thinking of teh "Kali Ma... Kali Ma... Kali Ma Shakti de" bit out of Indiana Jones.

It will at least cause some people to defend themselves and then we can find holes in defences and pressure them from there 


I have a strange mind don't I


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> You are making too many assumptions.
> 
> I wasn't being defensive. I merely wanted people to know why I did what I did. I wanted them to know that I am not a mere sheep following a shepard.



I was having a feeling you did that to avoid getting interrogated first so you built up a wall in front of yourself. If you were town, you would invite all interrogations.



>.> said:


> This post seriously. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Town btw.



Yes, I believe you are... for now.



Gooba Moon said:


> Well that's a nice observation Tempest, but I believe you're very wrong on most parts. Can't say for everyone, but yeah. And the um is probably true. Some might take it seriously.
> 
> That's a good point, but in a game this big there could be more
> 
> ...



I think that the announcing ability of the role Law only announces the role but  I know the sentiments, 

that green color sure did confused everyone.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> True enough at the end I was thinking of teh "Kali Ma... Kali Ma... Kali Ma Shakti de" bit out of Indiana Jones.
> 
> It will at least cause some people to defend themselves and then we can find holes in defences and pressure them from there
> 
> I have a strange mind don't I


I don't remember that part in Indiana Jones...is that in the Lost Crusade? I haven't watched the movies in a few years.

Your mind isn't strange.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> I was having a feeling you did that to avoid getting interrogated first so you built up a wall in front of yourself. If you were town, you would invite all interrogations.


I did invite interrogations.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> I think that the announcing ability of the role Law only announces the role but  I know the sentiments,
> 
> that green color sure did confused everyone.



Well considering Law as the player he is, what are the chances of him being Indie~Mafia? Pretty high I'd reckon. 

I would believe that *Law* as the role he is revealed Awesome just so he could be seen as a townie. It makes sense and it's something that could be expected from Friday... 

It makes the write-ups much more unbelievable then before. 

Friday really outdid himself with the roles, they seem pretty sweet


----------



## River Song (Sep 4, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I don't remember that part in Indiana Jones...is that in the Lost Crusade? I haven't watched the movies in a few years.
> 
> Your mind isn't strange.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBIdcUxdgo0&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]

Temple of doom

And thank you


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBIdcUxdgo0&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Temple of doom
> 
> And thank you


Oh thanks. I thought it might be that one as well. I liked the asian kid. 

Now I just had a memory of the Crystal Skull. That was such a horrible movie. It doesn't exist. 

No problem.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> I believe you are using this to pressure people am I right tempest, good strategy since we don't have any significant leads for Mafia.





Cocoa said:


> I did invite interrogations.



One question. Who is your role? Just your role, no need for the abilities.


> Well considering Law as the player he is, what are the chances of him being Indie~Mafia? Pretty high I'd reckon.
> 
> I would believe that Law as the role he is revealed Awesome just so he could be seen as a townie. It makes sense and it's something that could be expected from Friday...
> 
> ...


Well, Law the player alluded to an independent survivor so pretty much, he's an independent.

As for now, we can only hope not to trust the "greens" in the write up.


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm so confused.

Just so confused


----------



## BVB (Sep 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> Just so confused



me too, after speed skimming / reading this thread.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright.. I'm gonna pee and then wash my face. then two incoming day actions.


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2011)

I need to start really reading into this. Life's been really busy for me this week, and I can't afford to be apathetic in this game.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> Alright.. I'm gonna pee and then wash my face. then two incoming day actions.



This sentence made me lol, why is that?


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont know o.o

Also, gonna replace a couple of people.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

I loled too  but for different reasons


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

Am I the only one that is hoping that the day actions will give us more help than what the members have been giving?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

You should let Cubert play, he wants it so bad


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2011)

No you aren't Distance.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Failed Swing*



*Goobikazi*: Townies gonna town! I gotta stop this shit!

*Goobikazi* attempted to obliterate *[???]*, but failed.​


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, whoever Goobikazi is...who did you just attack?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

That pic        

So I'm guessing Goobikazi targeted one of the 'BP' people, whether Law or Shin


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Well considering Law as the player he is, what are the chances of him being Indie~Mafia? Pretty high I'd reckon.


i dont get this line 
he's just another player, he mentioned being a survivor before the possibility of him being independent was even raised, so i believe he's a survivor
his role makes sense as a survivor regardless of what others might say, now all we need is a name for his role


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

What did Shin say about his role again? That he can't get lynched until...or was it killed?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

rafaella said:


> i dont get this line
> he's just another player, he mentioned being a survivor before the possibility of him being independent was even raised, so i believe he's a survivor
> his role makes sense as a survivor regardless of what others might say, now all we need is a name for his role



You didn't get it. I mean Friday designed the roles based on the players, just like you're most likely scum Law is probably an Indie or a mafia as well. 
You know?


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

I think he Sid he can't get lynched until phase three or after phase three.

I can't remember which one it is.


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2011)

I really want to know what my role is


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Taking Down a Leader*



*>.>:* smh. what are you doing?

*~Mystic Serenade~:* Forever town, gonna pick this town up from it's gutter and lead it to victory.

*>.>:* lol... just lol

*>.>* ties *~Mystic Serenade~ *(Tribulation) onto his roflcopter's wings and spins him to death.​
*~Mystic Serenade~*
*[Innocent Troll]* ? As long as he is alive, everyone in his faction will show up innocent to investigations. 
*[Motivator]* ? Ready for activity, ~Mystic Serenade can choose a player every day phase. That player can use their ability again in regards to whatever phase their ability can be used. Cannot be used on someone inside their faction.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Wai wai wai, Mystic the role was mafia? Or Indie? Wha  
Shocking. 

And Rofl at Rofl  

Seriously this game = Epic  

But Trib was actually not-town  
Hmmm


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

So who ever has the rofl role just killed tribulation

Do I have that right?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

was trib in a town faction or a mafia faction?



Gooba Moon said:


> You didn't get it. I mean Friday designed the roles based on the players, just like you're most likely scum Law is probably an Indie or a mafia as well.
> You know?


lol i thought you were talking about the player ;p


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

okay I got it. There's town, Mafia, I'm guessing tribulation is part of a third party,  and then there's probably a few independents


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, Trib is a mafia~
And now that confirms it, there are 2 mafia factions.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I was talking about the player _technically _just not in the sense you were thinking of. I guess I made it more complicated then it should of been  

And yeah, Trib's something...


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

JTG will be replacing Stunna.

Sphyer will be replacing Gogeta.

Probably gonna make more replacements before the end of the phase/through the night phase. After this night phase ends, no more replacements.

I'd also like to remind people that there will be no next day phase.. Day Phase 4 (the next one) will start *Tuesday*.


----------



## Fear (Sep 4, 2011)

I am mafia

Or am I

Town

Who knows


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

night kill fear


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> I really want to know what my role is



I think your role will be mafia. You're like always mafia in most of your games anyways.


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

Say Shin is part of the other Mafia faction! And now that the leader is dead he can no longer show up as innocent! I think we should investigate him again! Everything is slowly piecing together!


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Now it makes sense why tribe was willing to vote for townies.

And yeah an investigation sounds good right now


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Distance said:


> Say Shin is part of the other Mafia faction! And now that the leader is dead he can no longer show up as innocent! I think we should investigate him again! Everything is slowly piecing together!



That would make a lot of sense actually  
It's worth a shot. 

Trib was acting suspicious voting for townies left and right, and she was rather protective of Law and Shin


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Also, I might have to extend this day phase a little since I am going to go out in the afternoon. Use that to your advantage.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Have fun Frifri


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

Dude. I'm green. Reveal me. That woyld be much better. As we said before a mafia and townie cannot fuse and I'm fused to a Jack of Trades. Read the thread.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

Do what you wish. I think the Goobikazi dumbass attacked me too....and it failed....just like I said it would.
If you attacked someone else, carry on.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

You and Jessica could both be part of that other faction I think


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Dude. I'm green. Reveal me. That woyld be much better. As we said before a mafia and townie cannot fuse and I'm fused to a Jack of Trades. Read the thread.



You were green before, but are you green now? Look at Awesome...he was green wasn't he? It couldn't hurt to investigate you one last time. 

Two powerful Mafia members have already bitten the dust. Town are at a slight advantage right now. All moves just have to be more subtle.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

My role wasn't town


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> My role wasn't town



Forever town desu


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Though my body may not be town, my spirit shall forever be

Forever town


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm happy with whatever plan you may have Distance. Go for it.  

But I'm also marking you as suspect for trying to waste town resources and time on things that should have already been sorted out. Both factions have tried to kill me. Awesome wanted me dead and Trib wanted towns attention on Jessica and I who are operating within broad daylight. We are the only ones in this game with full transparency at the moment. 

It's something everyone should think about. Day or night investigators, get on me and if I'm mafia holla your asses off but when I'm proven town stay quiet because this guy and his faction wants you to come forward.


----------



## Distance (Sep 4, 2011)

But they weren't sorted out Shin, they weren't sorted out. You clearly didn't read my post properly. You could still be Mafia because your leader makes all their faction members appear innocent to investigations. But now that they are dead, you can finally be proven Town or Mafia. No resources are being wasted. Town are now up in the game, and if you appear Town I guess we can protect you. How's that?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not reading through all of this. Sorry I haven't been active. I've been working alot the past three days so it's been a time suck. From what I understand Awesome turned up scum. I kind of told you guys that him and Shin were extremely sus. Just saying.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

Who's this ''your leader''? Are you ok? Trib was Mystic Serenade and we did everything but agree. 

If it wasn't clear before I don't need protection at the moment. Just investigate me already and be done with it if I haven't already been investigated.

Also. Explain how I could have been fused with a town role? Mafia and town don't mix or certain game mechanics fail. A coward cannot hide behind mafia. A recruiter cannot draw in mafia and so on and so on. 
Jessica understands my role fully and she has explained that there is something I cannot tell you because it helps mafia kill me. You guys are adamant on exposing this weakness. 
If you still don't understand this well then...


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Because BP Cops are common. And you were right about Insignia being mafia too right? It's one scummy thing after another.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

no one is a bulletproof cop
shin is town, jess is town
dont rely on cops for this cause we have no idea if mafia might have a bus driver or if another independent could cock up the results somehow
why is everyone so untrusting of shin anyway? -_-
awesome wanted him attacked and trib knew he wasn't mafia


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

rafaella said:


> no one is a bulletproof cop
> shin is town, jess is town
> dont rely on cops for this cause we have no idea if mafia might have a bus driver or if another independent could cock up the results somehow
> why is everyone so untrusting of shin anyway? -_-
> awesome wanted him attacked and trib knew he wasn't mafia




Because Shin basically claimed bulletproof cop when they were going about getting Insignia lynched. That's why their is distrust of him. That and Awesome flipped scum when he was finally killed. And it's likely the results are getting fucked up because when Awesome was revealed his name was in green.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Platinum]*
I'm confident on this one.

Also we should just investigate Shin during the night phase.

But yeah vote for Platinum I think he might be part of Tribe's faction


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Platinum]*
> I'm confident on this one.
> 
> Also we should just investigate Shin during the night phase.
> ...



Don't jump the gun on Plat. People won't lynch him unless you have more than "I'm confident". I know this from the experience of arguing for 6 hours straight with him. Not getting him lynched then him turning out to be the Godfather.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

@ST

Yeah that's all fair. Man did I get an interesting role. You'll get your confirmation straight from the horses mouth so I'm chillaxed on this topic. I've agreed to do it your way so let's not waste anymore time on it.

Also, would everyone please stop calling me a cop. For the moment I doesn't afraid of anything. ANYTHING!


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

My suspicion are based on him defending tribe. But he did it in a indirect way...

idk it just looked suspicious as I was reading back through the thread


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Greenbeast]*


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

So I'm assuming you're also part of their faction

you played right into my trap


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> @ST
> 
> Yeah that's all fair. Man did I get an interesting role. You'll get your confirmation straight from the horses mouth so I'm chillaxed on this topic. I've agreed to do it your way so let's not waste anymore time on it.
> 
> Also, would everyone please stop calling me a cop. For the moment I doesn't afraid of anything. ANYTHING!



You're the one who got a guilty verdict from Insignia aren't you? You can't die until like day 3 or 4. It was something like that. That's too good of a town role Shin. Not sure if I'm voting for you or Plat.



Greenbeast said:


> My suspicion are based on him defending tribe. But he did it in a indirect way...
> 
> idk it just looked suspicious as I was reading back through the thread



He's playing with his mafia meta. 8 posts for the whole thread.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I didn't even notice that. I only have a few people's meta understood to a good extent.

Wait so you think I might be on to something Soul?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Oh I didn't even notice that. I only have a few people's meta understood to a good extent.
> 
> Wait so you think I might be on to something Soul?



I know quite a few peoples metas by now. 

I think it's not a bad idea to look into him again and be sure he is town. 8 posts is the definition of lying low. That's barely over the minimum.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmm. Well I'm starting the hunting process again. 

I haven't been trusting of azn's vibe and found her extremely suspect.

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ninja Strike*



*Hidden Nin:* I'm going to go to parties and people aren't even gonna know I'm there, and they're gonna be like, "Did you hear something, Tad'" And they'll gonna be like, "No," and they look up and I'm all clinging up on the ceiling, and they're gonna be like, "What the--a ninja' Awesome it's a party!" And I'll be like, "Just throw the cake up here, please!" Dude, I'm a ninja! 

*Hidden Nin* attempted to attack *[???]* but failed.​


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

What do you guys know about hidden nin's playing style and what roles he tends to get?

Maybe we can figure it out just by thinking about it...I don't know anything about him


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a feeling he (Shin?) is an indie.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

WTF!!!

Is everyone BP or protected in this game? Suddenly my role doesn't seem ridiculous at all. 

My attack on aznkuchikichk just failed. Unless she has day protection I'd say she's BP. Who would protect her now unless she has a mason group? Her rabid defense of Law earlier was strange.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 4, 2011)

all these actions are gettin us nowhere.


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2011)

I would say the roles are OP, but Friday is good at balancing roles imo so there is probably a catch to it that we don't know yet.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm gonna leave for a couple of hours, so no more actions till I get back. The day phase is extended, so act as usual.

Remember to vote and submit those actions.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

So now Azn's something as well? 

Have fun Frifri


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

*[change vote lynch legend]*


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm baaaaaaack~


----------



## BVB (Sep 4, 2011)

Shin is BP.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm probably the only one who thinks that law and trib are in the same faction by the way trib profusely defended law. 

i have to say well done awesome for the brilliant deceit and shame on me for believing it  

but there is one thing he said that i still do agree with, and that's law's role as survivor just doesn't add up. bp, bus driver, and maimer with a survivor wincon is definitely off. now ive read that friday intervened about the issue of people saying this can't be this and this can't be that and that he laid down his own law that he controls what can and can't be. i was already inclined to let this be. but then trib shows up not town but as a separate faction. 

now in my experience with closed setup games, everything can be a lie. my inclination now is that trib is in an indie mason group with law and who knows how many more others. personally, i don't trust indies at all unless i am certain of their win conditions. in this case, i can't. nobody can. 

i say we keep the lynch on law. he's already admitted to being an independent. if he turns out to be in the same faction as trib, then it'll make complete sense why she was defending him so adamantly. also, i find it rather odd that, should they truly be a pro-town faction, that they'd been so quiet about it. not even a hint. seems to me like they're trying to slip by unnoticed until the late stages of the game when they could have gained the upper hand from numerous probable circumstances.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

and what the fuck my role was killed 

and it was rather badass too


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

trib only defended those she didn't believe were mafia
she defended shin too, is shin in the same faction now?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

she didn't defend shin the way she defended law. i'm sure you see this too aiy. 

i'm reminded of how i tried to defend sito during the favorites game without revealing her as my mason.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

also, there's something i don't get. 

law says he bus drove himself with awesome. so every action meant for law should have been redirected to awesome and vice versa. 

the messenger role contacting awesome instead and jessica's investigation hitting awesome as mafia instead make sense. but how about the bulletproof ability? shouldn't awesome have died?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm still not seeing it


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

she kept raging on about how town was too stupid to jump on the law wagon and kept saying that she didn't want a good player like law to be lynched. even when law revealed himself to be an indie there was no shaking her conviction. even when his abilities don't add up to his alleged wincon as survivor which she very handily ignored. 

her style of defending law was in a such a way as to make him look credible and useful to town without coming off as defensive. i think that's why most people either missed her defending law or dismissed her defending law as something that straightforwardly makes sense. 

she's rather good at that.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

she might have looked like scum but she wouldn't have cared since investigations would have made her appear innocent anyway. but i think her intention was to make herself look like a townie doubting the methods of a fake confirmed-townie rather than a non-town defending an ally. i say non-town because there's no way to confirm her faction's allegiance. and awesome was making it much easier for her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin]*

I trust Law more than I do Shin at this point.

Whoever has me as their role. You better come at me soon because when I find you I'm going to lead the lynch on you or kill you.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

James, the new Awesome.

That just makes me more suspicious of you being mafia.

I am a survivor, and I am good at it. Actions meant for me were directed to Awesome because i didn't like what he did to Insignia. It's a one-way street, things meant for awesome didn't hit me.

If someone attacked me, awesome should have died. You'll have to ask friday why he lived.

Awesome swore up and down i couldn't be an indie survivor, and he looks like a fool. Shall i add you to the list of idiots?

Ok, who confirmed Jessica as Town? Just Shin? Or was it also Raf?

The same people who are confirming James?

You all look suspicious for your continuous Towning and tire-spinning.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Idk if this is relevant, but Awesome killed himself. Post restricters aid in it, but awesome's excessive use of vulgar was his own downfall.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> Idk if this is relevant, but Awesome killed himself. Post restricters aid in it, but awesome's excessive use of vulgar was his own downfall.



No yeah, we know that...but if someone attacked me last night, they would have hit awesome. So since he's alive, he must have been protected?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

it's not idiotic law. and even you admitted it was rather odd to have a survivor wincon with how much firepower your role possessed. but you graciously accepted because in all reality, who wouldn't? 

you would have to see that nobody can confirm your survivor wincon aside from yourself. and with your abilities, you can actually be more harm than good and you can easily fuck us over when you've gained majority of the town's trust. 

shouldn't awesome be a lesson to us to not take things at face value? he was falsely revealed as town and lied his way to near immunity to lynches had he been more careful. you're a very good player law, and that's exactly why it pays to be wary of you. you can lie much more convincingly than arguably anyone in this game. 

resulting to ad hominem attacks won't make anyone look innocent.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> No yeah, we know that...but if someone attacked me last night, they would have hit awesome. So since he's alive, he must have been protected?



ah so your bus drive works during the night only. this would explain why shin's attack on you this phase was not redirected to awesome.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday getting annoyed at a few people for not believing my role should be all the lesson you need to stop fucking with me before you look stupid.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

this phase has gone nowhere


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

I believe Law, that's why I'm not gonna aid in his lynch. 
I don't want his blood on my hands  
With Friday as the host Law's role doesn't surprise me really. :/


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

This isn't a generic game, anything is possible.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

By simply standing back to watch, gooba moon, my blood will be on your hands.

If things seem wrong, change them. People want me dead even after they knew i'm fine to leave alone. You have to ask yourself why and do something about it or you're just as guilty.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

also, for clarification, no one is confirming me. 

interesting law how your calculated coolness and your logical rebuttals have quite conveniently disappeared. in this game you're painting yourself to be a survivor who should not be suspected otherwise because it will only make those suspicious look stupid. you haven't even scumhunted properly. you have only pointed the significant fingers on those who have gunned for your lynch. 

if anything, friday could have been talking about the general attitude of several players whove expressed doubts that such and such are not the conventional roles we are used to and that make sense to our judgments as frequent mafia game players and not specifically to inadvertently or otherwise confirm your claim. 

you're more like vasto the rage king in this game to be quite honest.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> This isn't a generic game, anything is possible.



But harmless survivors scanning as guilty is a harsh killer for any strong players.

Even though it was actually Awesome that was investigated last night, people still have it in their head that i was the guilty one.

"Baaah" like sheep, the lot of ya.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> By simply standing back to watch, gooba moon, my blood will be on your hands.
> 
> If things seem wrong, change them. People want me dead even after they knew i'm fine to leave alone. You have to ask yourself why and do something about it or you're just as guilty.



 

Trying to guilt me? ;__; 

I don't know how to change people's minds especially when they're set on you as the worst kind of scum in this game  

I mean we have Shin whose wincon is unknown and who's affiliation is still unknown while we already know all of your abilities affiliation and wincon. 

You're far from a threat, all you have to do is survive :/


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Shin is Law, and I'll tell you once again, if he (and now by extension myself) are killed in a certain way then it will be bad for town. Again I can not say how or what the conditions are, because then the mafia will figure it out, but I'll advise you once again to stop.

Also, as I now know Shin's role, it makes perfect sense as to why he voted for Insignia. Yes he was town, and he did that, but if he didn't then mafia would have something over him, and it has to do with our roles. If you had our role then it would make everything fit together like a puzzle, but I can't exactly reveal that unless you want mafia to win.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

lol law, i would change this for you but i dont think i want to


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

So Shin is the person that confirmed Insignia as mafia and Awesome as town? The same person who was aiding Awesome in lynching said Insignia? Really? 

And you want someone to believe he's a good townie?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

*@Law: *It was actually during the day phase, and regardless, the investigation would have shown up as guilty, as it did with Awesome, because you're a indie. (If anyone cares to remember that indie's show up as guilty also)


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

*@Gooba Moon: *No, he did not confirm Awesome as town. *Law* (Role) did that.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

> Shin is Law,



You wrote that


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Trying to guilt me? ;__;
> 
> I don't know how to change people's minds especially when they're set on you as the worst kind of scum in this game
> 
> ...



see here is where the hypocrisy lies. 

trib and law call us sheep for mindlessly bandwagoning on scum-lead accusations (awesome) and now law expects us to on a whim believe his claim and implant in our heads that his statement about his wincon is set on god-made stone. just because he told his us wincon and his abilities doesn't mean he's telling the truth. 

so following law's logic, all those believing him are mindless sheep ready to believe the smallest statements.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh sorry, I meant Shin is town.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> also, for clarification, no one is confirming me.
> 
> interesting law how your calculated coolness and your logical rebuttals have quite conveniently disappeared. in this game you're painting yourself to be a survivor who should not be suspected otherwise because it will only make those suspicious look stupid. you haven't even scumhunted properly. you have only pointed the significant fingers on those who have gunned for your lynch.
> 
> ...



My tone hasn't changed this game. I've been laughing at the morons surrounding me ever since i got on and saw some lemmings following a scummy confirmed town with shaky evidence.

Nice try James, but go on and play somewhere else. Let the adults talk, ya?

Awesome railed on me for an hour about how I couldn't be a survivor with my role, and i was the only one people were talking about when Friday got annoyed.

The fact you're still on my case, makes you look even more scummy than Awesome did. Seriously, you're trying too hard. Like I told Friday "thanks, but people won't care. There are enough people here who would do just about anything to remove me from this game"

I'm high enough priority, that when you see my role after-lynch, you'll have a mafia short-list to browse through: those who still had me getting lynched even after overwhelming logic that they shouldn't.

So as i said when i first saw the wagon, if my death is what it takes to finally help you lost and misguided fools stop following your tails, then have at it.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

@James - Cool story bro, sue me for believing him.  

@Jess - Well nevermind then


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Was that a slip Jessica?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

*[change vote lynch gooba moon]*
i heard this phase was extended


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

rafaella said:


> *[change vote lynch gooba moon]*
> i heard this phase was extended



No more cybering for you


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Posting from my phone, otherwise i'd vote gooba moon. Can't bold and get the square brackets and crap.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea, I think Friday would really like to see Law's wagon turned lol

Also not counting myself, it sure seems like a lot of people haven't voted yet


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Yea, I think Friday would really like to see Law's wagon turned lol
> 
> Also not counting myself, it sure seems like a lot of people haven't voted yet



I think he's moreso just annoyed people are voting me for the sheer belief they don't believe my role could be a survivor that can win with town.

I dunno if he has any need for me, specifically, to keep playing. Cowardly mafia always want me gone asap, that's no surprise. It's the lemming townies that annoy me.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> No more cybering for you


i do everything for a reason, i dont think you'll be the one getting lynched anyway



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Yea, I think Friday would really like to see Law's wagon turned lol
> 
> Also not counting myself, it sure seems like a lot of people haven't voted yet


everyone has already voted for law and left


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Stupid barely actives 

Also I saw Sphyer post earlier and see him lurking, is he actually back and Friday just hasn't made the announcement or is he just dead posting lol


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Was that a slip Jessica?



It totally was Mystic. 

Anyways:

*[Vote Lynch Gooba Moon]

*Now I'm just gonna follow the crowd. 

Also Law remember, use your ability on Hammar next phase so we can see what his role is. 

I'd use my protection ability on you but can that protect from lynches?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday is the one who would have to answer that no?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay then, I'll wait for a answer from Friday.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Not much has changed since bel's last update

Votals: 26 is majority!
Law – 18 ( >.>, SBW, Tgoobaki, Chiba, Thdyingbreed, Shin, Buto, Gei, FakePeace, Paper, Blaze, Kaitou, Distance,  James, Vash, Platinum, Stunna, Chigoobarito)
Azn – 2 (Hammer, ETT)
Greenbeast - 1 (Laix)

Shin - 1 (Soul)

Gooba Moon - 2 (Rafaella, Jessica)

Platinum - 1 (Greenbeast)
Hammer – 1 (Azn)
Chicha – 1 (Gooba Moon)
Shark Skin – 1 (Shark Skin)
SBW - 1 (Belph)
No Lynch – 3 (Legend, Isha, Samavarti)


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> My tone hasn't changed this game. I've been laughing at the morons surrounding me ever since i got on and saw some lemmings following a scummy confirmed town with shaky evidence.



and now you've got some more lemmings following an unconfirmed independent with a flimsy wincon statement. congratulations.



> Nice try James, but go on and play somewhere else. Let the adults talk, ya?



insults won't penetrate though just so you know.  



> Awesome railed on me for an hour about how I couldn't be a survivor with my role, and i was the only one people were talking about when Friday got annoyed.



granted this could be the case, it does not hurt to be wary. 



> The fact you're still on my case, makes you look even more scummy than Awesome did. Seriously, you're trying too hard. Like I told Friday "thanks, but people won't care. There are enough people here who would do just about anything to remove me from this game"



so trib can remain consistent about her suspicions while other people can't. i'm not trying at all. i'm just giving out my suspicion for people to think about. i'm not rallying to lynch you anyway the way awesome was and i'm just one vote. you should even be happy i'm not being a mindless sheep and following whatever you're saying. i could care less about awesome. in light of friday's intervention, i can see that his pushing for you was made moot. but this does not change the impression that you could still be lying. 



> I'm high enough priority, that when you see my role after-lynch, you'll have a mafia short-list to browse through: those who still had me getting lynched even after overwhelming logic that they shouldn't.



and lol if i were mafia i wouldn't be bold enough to try and finish what awesome started. i'm merely just letting my suspicions known because it was bothering me. but i always welcome investigations when i'm town so revisit me in the next nights/days if you have to. 



> So as i said when i first saw the wagon, if my death is what it takes to finally help you lost and misguided fools stop following your tails, then have at it.



i'm thinking this is your way of proving your innocence and all. it is a valid method though since i know how you usually play. don't worry though, no one seems to be inclined to think the way i am thinking anyway so there's still a chance you won't get lynched. 

i'd be both sorry and glad to be wrong too because i at least kept my end of suspicion. better than those who are doing nothing but bandwagon. 

i'll have to go now as it's already 1am and i still have classes tomorrow. 

if law is not lynched then i'd assume he'd use his abilities and skills to help town out. but i'll stick to my vote even if everybody else will change theirs. like i asked before, if not law, then who? 

goodnight.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

If you're gonna do vote counts you'd have to follow my format. 

I want to just say this about Law. I was frustrated last night with something that was going on IRL and took it out on people who were saying roles were impossible. That's the bottom line. I should just write that in the rules. People can claim any role they want, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

k sorry Friday.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

so, james wants to waste a phase lynching a survivor who is a non-issue to all factions, because he's a survivor
lol k


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

rafaella said:


> *[change vote lynch legend]*


After i confirmed you town lol


Wait so trib could switch investigations


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

rafaella said:


> so, james wants to waste a phase lynching a survivor who is a non-issue to all factions, because he's a survivor
> lol k



Wut?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Damn your edits forget that >.>


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

raf is making a lot of sense...Law can help us 

I still think we should lynch Platinum though


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> *>.>* ties *~Mystic Serenade~ *(Tribulation) onto his roflcopter's wings and spins him to death.[/CENTER]



[BOSS]lol[/BOSS]



rafaella said:


> so, james wants to waste a phase lynching a survivor who is a non-issue to all factions, because he's a survivor
> lol k



> Survivor

smh aiy.
Just because he hints/claims to be one, doesn't make him one.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday basically confirmed that he was one though


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Friday basically confirmed that he was one though



They're not listening bro.

Respect for gb increased 7 points. Congratulations! Your respect for gb is now level two!


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Is this better?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Votals: 26 is majority!
Law ? 18 ( >.>, SBW, Tgoobaki, Chiba, Thdyingbreed, Shin, Buto, Gei, FakePeace, Paper, Blaze, Kaitou, Distance,  James, Vash, Platinum, Stunna, Chigoobarito)
Azn ? 2 (Hammer, ETT)
Greenbeast - 1 (Laix)

Shin - 1 (Soul)

Gooba Moon - 2 (Rafaella, Jessica)

Platinum - 1 (Greenbeast)
Hammer ? 1 (Azn)
Chicha ? 1 (Gooba Moon)
Shark Skin ? 1 (Shark Skin)
SBW - 1 (Belph)
No Lynch ? 3 (Legend, Isha, Samavarti)

>.> > Law
Agmaster 
Awesome > Shin > Law > DEAD
AznKuchikiChick > Hammer
Fokers > Law > DERP
Belphegoob > Bel > Rafa > Mystic> SBW
blacklusterseph004 
Blaze > Law
Butō Rengoob > Law
Chibason > Law
Cocoa > Law> Nolynch
Cokie the Clown > Law > No Lynch > DEAD
Darth
Distance > Law
Enterthetao > Azn
FakePeace > Law
Fear 
Geijutsu > Law
Gogeta 
Gooba Moon > Law > Chicha
Greenbeast > Shin > Rafa > Bel > Platinum
hammer > Law > Azn
Hidden Nin 
Ishamael > Law > No Lynch
Jessicα > Shin > Law > Shin > Law > No Lynch > Gooba Moon
Jαmes > Law
Kaitou > Law
Kue 
Laix > Greenbeast
Law 
Legend > Law > No Lynch
Chigoobarito> Law
Lunaticman 
Mastic
Narcissus 
Platinum > Law
Quinn 
rafaella > >.> > GB > Law > NoLynch > Legend > Gooba Moon
Paper Person > Law > Shin > Law
Samavarti > Law > No Lynch
Shark Skin > Shark Skin
Shin - Zangetsu > Shin > Law
Shota 
SonnyBillWilliams > Law
SoulTaker > Shin
Stunna > Law
Tempest Phantom
Tgoobaki > Law
thdyingbreed > Law
The_Unforgiven
Tribulation > Jessica > Hammer > Law > Awesome > DEAD
Vash TS > Law
~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Legend said:


> After i confirmed you town lol
> 
> 
> Wait so trib could switch investigations


i change votes just to change votes
why would you confirm me town anyway?



>.> said:


> [BOSS]lol[/BOSS]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's so hard to believe though?
he claimed survivor before any mention of independents was given
he nabbed us a mafia in awesome thanks to his bus driving
he disagreed with trib on lynching shin
if he is an sk then mafia will get rid of him at some stage anyway


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

because bel accused you and i know you are town by some means of my role


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

rafaella said:


> i change votes just to change votes
> why would you confirm me town anyway?
> 
> what's so hard to believe though?
> ...



If I could kill someone, you would have already seen "sonnybillwilliams" kills "on and on (awesome)" last night once insignia flipped town.

After i'm lynched, you can ask friday. I thanked him for not giving me a killing role and just a survivor.

But i had no idea independents scanned guilty at the time...that's crazy terrible news.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

rafaella said:


> what's so hard to believe though?
> he claimed survivor before any mention of independents was given
> he nabbed us a mafia in awesome thanks to his bus driving
> he disagreed with trib on lynching shin
> if he is an sk then mafia will get rid of him at some stage anyway



Mafia will get rid of him, eh. How exactly ? Considering that Law is BP and all. 
smh aiy.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

>.> said:


> Mafia will get rid of him, eh. How exactly ? Considering that Law is BP and all.
> smh aiy.



Right. So get rid of someone who can win with town yourself when mafia can't, and pretend that makes you smart.

Don't shake your head at raf, shake it at yourself. Y'know, unless you're actually mafia and are keeping your vote on me because logically you know i am now pro-town, and one of- if not the best player here, and this is the only opportunity you'll have to get rid of me.

Well played mafiajim


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

>.> said:


> Mafia will get rid of him, eh. How exactly ? Considering that Law is BP and all.
> smh aiy.


its a closed set-up game
i always assume mafia have some way of getting rid of bulletproof's in a closed set-up game, it makes for more lulz


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

This is good. Scummy players coming out to ensure the votes that could change from my lynch don't. The list is slowly getting shorter for remaining town once I die.

And even if they're not all mafia, they're not worth much to town in the long run, and can be picked off. I know there are some powerful townies out there who will see the back and forth, see the list of those who still refuse to take votes off, and be able to turn things around by working off that list as a starting point.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

This is good. Scummy players coming out to ensure the votes that could change from my lynch don't. The list is slowly getting shorter for remaining town once I die.

And even if they're not all mafia, they're not worth much to town in the long run, and can be picked off. I know there are some powerful townies out there who will see the back and forth, see the list of those who still refuse to take votes off, and be able to turn things around by working off that list as a starting point.

Even in death i'll help town win. As usual


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

should we just no lynch this phase?
i'm not particularly keen on it though :/


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

No lynch doesn't work, but you can try.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

If James tried to kill Azn, and you guys trust him, then bring azn at least to even with me.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> No lynch doesn't work, but you can try.



oh lol, there's that too 
ffs :/


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

The fact that you guys are letting Shin and by extension Jessica get away with being Mafia because you know for sure Law is independent... Just SMH. Do you realize how many mafia are likely on Law's bandwagon. Their are scum all over it.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

shin and jessica are town :/


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

How sure are you raf?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Right. So get rid of someone who can win with town yourself when mafia can't, and pretend that makes you smart.
> 
> Don't shake your head at raf, shake it at yourself. Y'know, unless you're actually mafia and are keeping your vote on me because logically you know i am now pro-town, and one of- if not the best player here, *and this is the only opportunity you'll have to get rid of me.*
> 
> Well played mafiajim



Bolded is the only part of your post that's true.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> How sure are you raf?



as sure as the next townie


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

What do you think about lynching platinum >.>?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

i dont mind lynching platinum


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

I think rofl and plat are mafia and there in the same team that Tribe was in.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Law – 18 ( >.>, SBW, Tgoobaki, Chiba, Thdyingbreed, Shin, Buto, Gei, FakePeace, Paper, Blaze, Kaitou, Distance, James, Vash, Platinum, Stunna, Chigoobarito)

Stunna-2 Posts
Chigoobarito- 3 posts before dying.
Fake Peace-4 Posts
Vash- 8 Posts
Buto-3 posts
Plat-8 posts
Kaitou-13 Posts

So many people hiding in the background who are on this bandwagon.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I think rofl and plat are mafia and there in the same team that Tribe was in.



you should make a move if this is what you believe
*[change vote lynch >.>]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

rafaella said:


> shin and jessica are town :/



I'm not convinced. He and Awesome were so gung-ho about railroading Insignia. It was obvious that if Insignia didn't flip mafia they were most likely mafia. The fact that you're this convinced he is town is a testament to how well that ruse worked.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 4, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> What do you think about lynching platinum >.>?



I have no problem with lynching Platinum. Next phase.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Trib you're dead


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not convinced. He and Awesome were so gung-ho about railroading Insignia. It was obvious that if Insignia didn't flip mafia they were most likely mafia. The fact that you're this convinced he is town is a testament to how well that ruse worked.


hmmm, okay, i tell you what, get shin lynched and then we can see how town he was


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

would you guys rather possibly waste an investigation on shin

or possibly waste a lynch on Shin

???


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

And with tribs ability no one is confirmed anymore


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm dumbfounded anyone could still think he was mafia, but whatevs, lynch him
he's not immune to lynches btw


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Law ? 18 ( >.>, SBW, Tgoobaki, Chiba, Thdyingbreed, Shin, Buto, Gei, FakePeace, Paper, Blaze, Kaitou, Distance, James, Vash, Platinum, Stunna, Chigoobarito)
> 
> Stunna-2 Posts
> Chigoobarito- 3 posts before dying.
> ...



Shin or anyone of these guys right here is a good lynch.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

Sigh. What a stressful game. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Plat]*

I don't actually even find him too suspicious since he hasn't even been online much but I forgot to get my vote off Law earlier.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 4, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Lynch on Law prolly isn't changing by the end of the phase, I mostly just wanted to get my suspicions of Rafa and SonnyB out in the open.



Well I can confirm Rafa as town, so you are wrong there. And you suspicious of me? Is it cos I did a vote count and you could all jelly?  

Will read phase in more depth to see if we should be lynching Law.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday said:


> Trib you're dead



Sorry about that, I should've expected as much and looked more carefully before posting. I deleted it, and thanks for the game. ^^

Good luck everyone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

rafaella said:


> i'm dumbfounded anyone could still think he was mafia, but whatevs, lynch him
> he's not immune to lynches btw



He worked with a mafia to railroad a townie. His guilty verdict on Insignia got him lynched.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Platinum]*


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

-_-
i'm tired dude, i really dont know why you want to lynch a townie but oh well go ahead and do so if you think he's mafia
i wont stop you now


----------



## BVB (Sep 4, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Chigoobarito- 3 posts before dying.



what exactly do you mean?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

I just realized something. SoulTaker, you came in and said you weren't gonna read all those pages and I don't think you have which is why you're one of the only few that still thinks that. 
Read all those pages. Understand the circumstances and you'll see just how clear my town status is. You don't have all the info and I can't argue with you under those circumstances, it'll be exhasparating.
This is why Jessica and I should be all but confirmed. I can tell you think I was in league with Awesome and you'll see just how wrong that is if you actually read the phase leading up to Awesome's death. That'll seal it in stone.

The person with Gogeta's role. Please, if there's a stipulation in it that says ''can fuse two townies'' or anything that covers failure to fuse mafia please bring it forth. Nothing more I can do other than be investigated. There's no veil as people say so no more bitching.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 4, 2011)

So awesome's faction color was like this but there might be another mafia like this, also trib's was blue and not green... imma lol if town's like 15ish people and the rest are different mafia factions 



Friday said:


> That's the bottom line. I should just write that in the rules. People can claim any role they want, for fuck's sake.



Ok guys my role is a strawhat, if you'd like to be recruited say so! though we can't speak outside of thread


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

///SHMEUPNOW


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> what exactly do you mean?



You made three posts before dying.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I just realized something. SoulTaker, you came in and said you weren't gonna read all those pages and I don't think you have which is why you're one of the only few that still thinks that.
> Read all those pages. Understand the circumstances and you'll see just how clear my town status is. You don't have all the info and I can't argue with you under those circumstances, it'll be exhasparating.
> This is why Jessica and I should be all but confirmed. I can tell you think I was in league with Awesome and you'll see just how wrong that is if you actually read the phase leading up to Awesome's death. That'll seal it in stone.
> 
> The person with Gogeta's role. Please, if there's a stipulation in it that says ''can fuse two townies'' or anything that covers failure to fuse mafia please bring it forth. Nothing more I can do other than be investigated. There's no veil as people say so no more bitching.



So why don't you break it down for me because I'm sure as hell not reading through 45 pages.


----------



## BVB (Sep 4, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You made three posts before dying.



I'm not dead.

Friday's derped and then I replaced LB.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You made three posts before dying.
> 
> 
> 
> So why don't you break it down for me because I'm sure as hell not reading through 45 pages.



Hmm. Okay then. I'll do my best off memory. Anyone please feel free to add and correct or tidy up.

-I came back into the phase naturally to hostility from jus about everyone. I explained what was up, that I had just received blah blah blah. 
-Awesome was having none of it and spent pages telling town to kill me even though I had already explained that I couldn't be killed. 
-He continued and continued trying to get me test lynched or test killed to test my status. 
-Jessica then came out as Jack of All Trades and used her one-shot investigation on Law and the result was ''guilty''.
-I told everyone beforehand and then attacked Law with a conditional ability of my role that allowed a one-shot attack. The attack failed after which Awesome claimed Law was Nexus and that he got some message meant for Law which bounced off to him but I thought he was BP since my attack didn't bounce. 
-Enter massive Law bandwagon pushed by Awesome before Law arrived and explained his deal about how he was BP and Had a bus drive and a maim. He busdrove himself with Awesome.  
-Jessica also revealed as a Jack and her investigation came up as Guilty for Law hence the continued wagon.
-All this while Awesome was pushing for me to be attacked and Jess too.
-At some point Gogeta decides fuck it and use fusion on Jessica and I which combines our abilities hence Jessica's total understanding of my role.
-Tribulation doesn't see eye to eye with Awesome on the Law wagon and seems to be the only one that genuinely believes that Law is a survivor and so they argue for a good while.
-At some point Awesome messes up and says a word he'd been sealed from saying thus dying and revealing as mafia. Something he had absolutely gotten away with.
-Trib at some point get's killed by >.> I think and it's seen that she is not town and has an abiltiy to cloak her faction therefore there is no hiding from investigation now.
-Goobikazi(the role) tests my invincible claim and lo and behold, it's true.
-Jessica and I pretty much confirmed as town to most and we know there are two mafia factions now.

You should have come in around here.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2011)

29 pages to catch up on.  So, as of 62 trib is acting dumb or scummy.  I read up on why law was suspected last night but then got...distracted.  So why are we bandwagoning him.  The answer to this question may make azn suspect given her vehement defense of him, but that could just be player bias.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 4, 2011)

> 29 pages to catch up on. So, as of 62 trib is acting dumb or scummy. I read up on why law was suspected last night but then got...distracted. So why are we bandwagoning him. The answer to this question may make azn suspect given her vehement defense of him, but that could just be player bias.



Well if what Shin did was accurate in that he said he attacked her, then Azn is somehow immune to attacks, either bulletproof or doctor.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2011)

Page 66.  Unsure when phase ends *[Vote lynch law]*


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

It ends when Friday gets back I believe


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2011)

just realized we have no governor :/
btw people coming into the phase and reading this, dont vote for law


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Plat]*

I'll hold off on judgement on Shin. Awesome railroading you is a good enough reason for me to believe you are either opposing mafia or town. I don't know I don't buy it. If all of it is true then I mean role revealing... SMH. 

Azn should be investigated. Fri likes to make roles where characters can absorb attacks which makes them semi-bulletproof. Though I don't think she is the townie with that ability. It would throw off the game's balance if more than one of those roles was floating around. I'm willing to buy her as the godfather of a mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2011)

So why no on law?

Also ST I can honestly say that this time you are wrong .


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So why no on law?
> 
> Also ST I can honestly say that this time you are wrong .



I'm open minded. To me everyone I named is a suspect as of right now. I can buy Azn as mafia. You have been too quiet. My vote is on you merely to kick the tires a bit.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2011)

That's fine.

Also Soul I slotted you into the wildcard division because the art one came and went. I don't know if you still want to play but yeah try not to get banned when this one goes on .


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2011)

Page 75.  sigh... *[change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Frosch (Sep 4, 2011)

You can't no lynch... or well you can but it counts as voting for yourself lol

There's really no confirmed mafia or even suspects atm, we just got an indy with a strong role but claims to be harmless to town :/


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Ending the phase in about an hour.


----------



## Laix (Sep 4, 2011)

We should never trust an independant


----------



## Alpha (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow finally read all that fuck me took forever.

*[Vote No Lynch]*

I don't care if I vote for myself, we got nout better and no point in pressing anyone this late.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 4, 2011)

Typical that mafia wants to off Trib and Law 

Maybe I'll survive through the night if I pretend to be bulletproof


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Chibafail*



*Chibason: *死ぬ

*Chibason* attempted to stab *[???]* but failed.​


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

Wtf again...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> We should never trust an independant



Mafia get.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Blah *[vote lynch ~Mystic Serenade~]*

Kind of disappointed to see the wagon still on Law, just hope we aren't losing a person who could of actually helped out town


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

>.> > Law
Agmaster > Agmaster
Awesome > Shin > Law > DEAD
AznKuchikiChick > Hammer
Belphegoob > Bel > Rafa > Mystic > SBW
blacklusterseph004 
Blaze > Law
Butō Rengoob > Law
Chibason > Law
Cocoa > Law > Cocoa
Cokie the Clown > Law > No Lynch > DEAD
Darth
Distance > Law
Enterthetao > Azn
FakePeace > Law
Fear 
Geijutsu > Law
Gogeta 
Gooba Moon > Law > Chicha
Greenbeast > Shin > Rafa > Bel > Platinum > Platinum
hammer > Law > Azn
Hidden Nin 
Ishamael > Law > No Lynch
Jessicα > Shin > Law > Shin > Law > No Lynch > Gooba Moon
Jαmes > Law
Kaitou > Law
Kue 
Laix > Greenbeast
Law 
Legend > Law > No Lynch
Chigoobarito > Law
Lunaticman 
Mastic
Narcissus 
Platinum > Law
Quinn 
rafaella > >.> > GB > Law > rafaella > legend > Goobamoon > >.>
Paper Person > Law > Shin > Law
Samavarti > Law > No Lynch
Shark Skin > Shark Skin
Shin - Zangetsu > Shin > Law > Plat
Shota 
SonnyBillWilliams > Law > SonnyB
SoulTaker > Shin > Platinum
Stunna > Law
Tempest Phantom
Tgoobaki > Law
thdyingbreed > Law
The_Unforgiven
Vash TS > Law
~Mystic Serenade~ > ~Mystic Serenade~

*Law – 16 *
Platinum 3
Azn – 2 
Agmaster - 1
SBW - 1
Cocoa - 1
Hammer – 1 
Chicha – 1 
Mystic Serenade 1
Shark Skin – 1 
Legend -1
Gooba Moon – 1
>.> - 1
Greenbeast 1
Ishamael -1
Samavarti - 1


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Cubey has replaced Epic Kid/Shota/Bishonen *(he goes by a lot of things -shurg-)

*Quinn has been modkilled.
Kue has been modkilled.
Hidden Nin has been modkilled.*


----------



## Tiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Aww no role-reveals upon modkill?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Dang look at all those inactives, I am disappoint


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

I should.. I guess it doesn't matter. Alright I'll role reveal everyone in a sec.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Does that include fokers?


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope my role wasn't apart of those modkills


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)

If one of them is greenbeast I'm going to be pissed >.>


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Quinn:
*Lunaticman*
*[Lunatic]* – He's just a lunatic 

Kue:
*Kaitou*
*[Thief]* – During the night phase, Kaitou may select a player. Kaitou will steal something from that player, giving them a hint of who the player is and what their abilities do.

Hidden Nin:
*Quinn*
*[Dupe]* – He’s just a dupe.

Immortal King:
*hammer*
*[Unlucky Lightning Rod]* – The first ability submitted during the night will be used on hammer.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 4, 2011)

All townies


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 4, 2011)

lol Sphyer, every time you post I keep going back to check the actions list to see if you got revived


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright, ending the phase.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah townies are getting creamed in this game, and I thought I made them hella strong.

First let me make note of the modblocks.


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Mastic, JTG, Darth, The_Unforgiven, and Narcissus have bee modblocked.*

le sigh


----------



## Friday (Sep 4, 2011)

*Death of a Stud*



*SonnyBillWilliams:* Why don't you love me anymore? I would've done everything for you? And there's no way I could convince you either? I showed you my nudes, fucked you silly, wrote you a love song.. nothing?

*SonnyBillWilliams* (Law) has been lynched.​
*SonnyBillWilliams*
*[Buff]* ? With a nice body like this, all attacks used on SonnyBillWilliams fail.
*[Nudes]* ? May strip a person of their abilities every day phase.
*[Drunk Driver]*  ? May switch Player A with Player B during the night phase so that all abilities that were meant for Player A will hit Player B.

*Night Phase 2 Begins.
No More Posting.
Remember that there will be no Day Phase 3!*​


----------



## Alpha (Sep 4, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

YOU FUCKING CUNTS. 

Dickheads. 

/Rageeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Nice Picture Friday


----------



## God (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm gonna stop accepting actions at 6PM, but I'm going out so the write-up will not be up till way later after I get home.


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2011)

*Falling Comrades*



*EnterTheTao:* This is for last time!

*EnterTheTao* attempts to shoot *[???]* but *Laix* (JiraiyatheGallant) takes the bullet for them.

-----------------

*SoulTaker:* This is for the fact that you can harm my team.

*SoulTaker *smashes *Goobikazi's *(Chigoobarito) head with a seldgehamnmer.

*SoulTaker*: And this is for my team, because you'll always love, but you'll never love us.

*SoulTaker* picks up his sledgehammer already soaked in blood and swings it to hit *Heloves'* (Rafaella) stomach, which also killed *Geijutsu *(>.>), who was hiding behind him, cowering in fear.​


*Goobikazi*
*[Townies Gonna Town]* ? All non-town kills fail on Goobikazi. 
*[Goobikazi Kamikazi]* - If the player Goobikazi is killed in any sort of way, Goobikazi becomes a day vigilante and loses the [Townies Gonna Town] ability.

*Heloves*
*[He Loves]* ? He loves, or will love, the first player who dies in the game as he inherits their abilities. *(JiraiyatheGallant)*

*Laix*
*[Mafia Bodyguard]* ? Tired of being mafia, Laix will willingly jump in front of one of her comrades of her choice during the night phase that will last till the following day phase, sacrificing herself for them.

*Geijutsu*
*[Coward]* ? Afraid to ask a girl out and get laid, Geijutsu hides behind a player every night phase. Any ability used on Geijutsu will fail, but all abilities used on the player he hides behind will affect him as well. If he hides behind mafia, he will chop his balls off and die.

*Night Phase 2 Ends. 
Night Phase 3 Begins.
No Posting!*​


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

So here's the deal.. the phase was supposed to end early because of an ability but since I'm moving back to school, it's kinda tough.. I don't know what time I'll be able to set-up the next day phase.. Most likely late tonight though. Really sorry :33


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

*Night Phase Ended at 3 AM, please don't send me anymore actions.*


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

*Bumpy Night*



*EnterTheTao:* Look at the clock, it's time for your death.

*???:* Yeah right

*EnterTheTao* attempts to shoot* [???] *but fails.

---------------

*SoulTaker:* What's your name

*???: *Who wants to know?

*SoulTaker:* No matter. You're dead.

*SoulTaker* attempts to kill *[???]* but fails.

*SoulTaker:* Oh well, I guess I'll have to kill you instead!

*Darth:* But I'm not as important this time!

*SoulTaker* shanks* Darth *(Cocoa) in the neck.

----------------

*Legend, who was messing around with a girl for the first time, prematurely came before he even got the chance to put his little weewee inside of the girl. Therefor, the night ended early (3AM EST).*​
*Darth*
*[Not a Hero]* - With a bad history of being a bad vigilante and power townie, Darth is just going to vote in this game.


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

FUCK YOU FRIDAY


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

lol wow Friday


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 6, 2011)

Poor Legend


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

Motherfucking hating ass asshole


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

Legend, what happened bro?

*Incoming Day Action.*


----------



## Alpha (Sep 6, 2011)

Unlucky Legend. You will learn to pace yourself son.


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

YOU WILL FEEL MY RAGE


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol Legend it's okay we all make mistakes .


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2011)

Hahahah Legend.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 6, 2011)

It's okay Legen. I use to have the same problem.


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

*Poor Legend*



*Ishamael: *Did you hear about Legend?

*Hidden Nin:* lol, who hasn't.

*Ishamael:* So yo, I'm gonna copy you.

*Hidden Nin:* Sounds good.. wait, what?

*Ishamael* has copied *Hidden Nin's* abilities.​


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha, Legend got trolled. xD


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Friday]*

my vote


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 6, 2011)

Friday be hatin'


----------



## Saturday (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a bit scared to see what my role does and why...

*[VOTE LYNCH Platinum ]*


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 6, 2011)

Thing like this make me glad that my role died so early in the game.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 6, 2011)

I am pissed off my role was lost so early.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 6, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I am pissed off my role was lost so early.



At least it wasn't in hands of an inactifag. >_> *cough* Kue.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

SonnyB role was kind of hax lol


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I'm a bit scared to see what my role does and why...
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Platinum ]*



And any reason in particular for this vote ?


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 6, 2011)

It's Greenbeast.  You're asking for the impossible.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 6, 2011)

Cause you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Alpha (Sep 6, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> SonnyB role was kind of hax lol



Cos I am hax in real life. 


*Spoiler*: _The buff ability seemed right to me_ 



too late


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> It's Greenbeast.  You're asking for the impossible.



I forgot.



Greenbeast said:


> Cause you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2011)

That was...not very nice.  Fuck, how long has it been.  Can someone bring us all up to speed again?


----------



## Saturday (Sep 6, 2011)

He was being quite the first couple phases and now he wants to step up cause last phase his name was said a few times last phase.

Bitch please.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> He was being quite the first couple phases and now he wants to step up cause last phase his name was said a few times last phase.
> 
> Bitch please.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

Well Agmaster, Night 2 a bunch of townies died

Night 3 one townie died and we learned Legend can end nights early with premature ejaculation


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

Uva


~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Well Agmaster, Night 2 a bunch of townies died
> 
> Night 3 one townie died and we learned Legend can end nights early with premature ejaculation



Thats not true


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2011)

Greenbeast accusing anyone basically confirms them as town. 

Now Friday AND Ishamael have my role. Should be interesting to see what they can do.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 6, 2011)

Legend got burned :ho


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the game Friday.

/dead


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I guess in this game he can only ejaculate once under normal conditions


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Lot's of townies dying at least the night vigilante got a mafia, who was protecting another so hopefully we get a second next night phase.

Ishmael know's Shin's role he should be able to confirm for us whether, or not he's town or not.


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

whatever i dont care anymore


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Well Agmaster, Night 2 a bunch of townies died
> 
> Night 3 one townie died and we learned Legend can end nights early with premature ejaculation


I know who's fallen, i was asking about day phase 2.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 6, 2011)

ETT (the role) attacked someone who was guarded by a mafia bodyguard, and after that, failed to be able to kill a player.

I'm thinking he targeted a mafioso on night phase 2, but that was protected by the Laix role. so after Laix's role died, he attacked the same person (since they were protected by mafia), but it failed.

so it's very possible our vigilante stumbled across a bulletproof mafia.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> ETT (the role) attacked someone who was guarded by a mafia bodyguard, and after that, failed to be able to kill a player.
> 
> I'm thinking he targeted a mafioso on night phase 2, but that was protected by the Laix role. so after Laix's role died, he attacked the same person (since they were protected by mafia), but it failed.
> 
> so it's very possible our vigilante stumbled across a bulletproof mafia.


The first part I agree with but why would the mafia waste a protection, on a bulletproof role when they could use it on another member doesn't make much sense to me.

I'm starting to think the ST role is mafia rather then an Sk since we haven't seen any faction kills from the mafia. 

In a game like this I'd think there be at least two unless there inactives.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The first part I agree with but why would the mafia waste a protection, on a bulletproof role when they could use it on another member doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> I'm starting to think the ST role is mafia rather then an Sk since we haven't seen any faction kills from the mafia.
> 
> In a game like this I'd think there be at least two unless there inactives.




Or maybe the role ETT failed to send the 2nd night action due to the role of Legend ending the night phase prematurely.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Or maybe the role ETT failed to send the 2nd night action due to the role of Legend ending the night phase prematurely.


The ETT action is there before it ended so it sent in it's kill.

I think I get what happened now, since the Laix role that died the protection effect last's tell the day phase. 

The vigilante probably attacked him again thinking it would kill him without the protection.

But that could account for the lack of mafia actions assuming, the Soultaker role is just an SK, and not a mafia hard to tell though.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The ETT action is there before it ended so it sent in it's kill.
> 
> I think I get what happened now, since the Laix role that died the protection effect last's tell the day phase.
> 
> ...



My bad, I missed that part where ETT's attack failed.

Okay on another note, Azn is also another bulletproof role, right?
I mean, there can't be that many bulletproof roles in town side, right?


----------



## Chibason (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking you're right, Breed. He probably sent it in again without reading that the protection would last til Day Phase...


----------



## Blaze (Sep 6, 2011)

Quckpost(before we get tens of pages)
Enterthetao might consider attacking the same person he targeted since he must have an very important role. Unless I read that wrong. 



Raf was actually a townie..


It's 12am here and I need to sleep.


*EDIT:* The ETA action: The mafia bodyguard usually protects the godfather(if he/she is immune then the haxxest role) either way it has to be mafia.

Either way the one Laix protected has to be mafia. Otherwise mafia wasted a role.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

Ah well, the bodyguard's description says he can choose the person to protect.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> My bad, I missed that part where ETT's attack failed.
> 
> Okay on another note, Azn is also another bulletproof role, right?
> I mean, there can't be that many bulletproof roles in town side, right?


I don't think we've seen the Azn role, the only bulletproof role we know of is the SBW role, and Shin's role as well assuming he's not lying.

Yeah the night vigilante should attack the same person again, as I don't see the mafia protecting them unless they had important role.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 6, 2011)

No need to come out all this day phase. Just target again.
/over

I still don't trust Shin. I keep thinking what ability must prevent them from coming out and I draw a blank.

Well good night. Don't spam.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 6, 2011)

In case someone ejaculates prematurely to end this day phase.

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

If I had to choose my suspect...later.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't think we've seen the Azn role, the only bulletproof role we know of is the SBW role, and Shin's role as well assuming he's not lying.



No, TP means that someone claimed to attack Azn(the player) and it came up as ???, a BP role, in the Write-ups.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2011)

My only current suspects are Greenbeast and Laix, but that's mainly for the reason that I've forgotten most of the suspects I had last phase.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Chibason said:


> No, TP means that someone claimed to attack Azn(the player) and it came up as ???, a BP role, in the Write-ups.


Hmm, must of missed that post can you link me to it. 

Because then I'd say there's a high chance of it being mafia/indy, because I don't think a lot of town roles would be bulletproof.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Hmm, must of missed that post can you link me to it.
> 
> Because then I'd say there's a high chance of it being mafia/indy, because I don't think a lot of town roles would be bulletproof.



Ok, I'll search last phase for it...brb


----------



## Chibason (Sep 6, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Hmm. Well I'm starting the hunting process again.
> 
> I haven't been trusting of azn's vibe and found her extremely suspect.
> 
> *Incoming Day Action*






Friday said:


> *Ninja Strike*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Shin - Zangetsu said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> Is everyone BP or protected in this game? Suddenly my role doesn't seem ridiculous at all.
> 
> My attack on aznkuchikichk just failed. Unless she has day protection I'd say she's BP. Who would protect her now unless she has a mason group? Her rabid defense of Law earlier was strange.



There you have it.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 6, 2011)

Those back to back night phases really threw me off. I am kinda fuzzy on everything that happened before then. The last thing I really remember is Awesome getting killed for saying fuck.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

Belphegoob is my only suspect~
Actually, I was suspicious of Cocoa last phase but turned out that he was actually a townie.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 6, 2011)

Did Azn ever explain how he was BP?


----------



## Chibason (Sep 6, 2011)

Tbh, I'm still not sure about Shin's ability, so I'm hesitant to vote for Azn.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

If it was Shin then I don't buy it because JTG was defending  him in one of his posts, and he turned out to be mafia. 

That and he lied about the ability's he said Hidden Nin's kill was a one shot, but Hidden nin (role) made a second kill. 

That along with the fact that role is too much of a stretch for me to believe at this point.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 6, 2011)

That's the thing, Friday has made it clear with the Sonny role that there may be some strangely built roles in this game. I'm hesitant to judge people based on what their role can do.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If it was Shin then I don't buy it because JTG was defending  him in one of his posts, and he turned out to be mafia.
> 
> That and he lied about the ability's he said Hidden Nin's kill was a one shot, but Hidden nin (role) made a second kill.
> 
> That along with the fact that role is too much of a stretch for me to believe at this point.



He also claimed to be invulnerable until Day 4. It's hard to believe he's Town.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Chibason said:


> He also claimed to be invulnerable until Day 4. It's hard to believe he's Town.


Yeah that role is a bit too overpowered to be believable, recieve's all cop investigations, can't be killed tell day 4, one shot kill would be his ability's .

He was also wrong about investigations, and the paranoid cop thing isn't really believable to me, along with the fact that he got in a lie about the role.

I think a vigilante should target him to test his claim because he already got caught in a lie so he may have just made that role up to keep himself safe.

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]* He's my biggest suspect at this point, and unless a confirmed mafia comes up I'd say he's a good lynch candidate.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2011)

Who's the player of Ishimael? They can confirm that Shin's town, and can now understand the actions he's taken and why he's taken them.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

I believe Shin is town. He said he lied about the investigation thing. The only hole within that claim is why'd have to lie and there's a reason that has something to with his abilities, something which is very vague.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah I don't believe it at this point, Ishamael should tell us his ability's so we can get this over with.

@Tempest, How would you know what Shin's ability's are?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know, that's why I said in my post that there's a hole to the claim why he lied about the investigation and the one shot kill.

Awesome and Tribulation rallied against him who are both mafia which makes me think he's not a mafia.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2011)

Where's Ishamael's role when we need him/her? 

With him/her, and I, knowing what Shin's role can do, it should be pretty obvious why he did what he did.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> I don't know, that's why I said in my post that there's a hole to the claim why he lied about the investigation and the one shot kill.
> 
> Awesome and Tribulation rallied against him who are both mafia which makes me think he's not a mafia.


Trib was defending Shin multiple times during that phase, JTG defended him as well both of them mafia defending him, looks suspicious to me.

Awesome could of been from a second mafia faction because I doubt in a 60 player game there's just one.

If Shin isn't lying then there's no harm in a vigilante targeting him, if he's bulletproof he survive's, if he's not we kill a mafia.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2011)

Trib was totally against Shin and I, please show me where he supported us, because all I remember him doing was basically towning. (Which would now make sense, as he was mafia)

Also as stated before, Shin was lying.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Trib was totally against Shin and I, please show me where he supported us, because all I remember him doing was basically towning. (Which would now make sense, as he was mafia)
> 
> Also as stated before, Shin was lying.


Yeah in the end he was but before he was defending him a few times. 

But either way now that Shin has been caught in a lie, he should be targeted by a vigilante, and he claimed he's invulnerable there should be no problems if he is telling the truth.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Trib was defending Shin multiple times during that phase, JTG defended him as well both of them mafia defending him, looks suspicious to me.
> 
> Awesome could of been from a second mafia faction because I doubt in a 60 player game there's just one.
> 
> If Shin isn't lying then there's no harm in a vigilante targeting him, if he's bulletproof he survive's, if he's not we kill a mafia.



Awesome and JTG are from the same faction. JTG wasn't defending, he was just stating that he believes Shin could be town. Awesome rallied hard.
Trib is from another faction and yes, there's 2 faction confirmed.

And Jessica is defending Shin, considering she proved already that she's a town with her one shot investigative ability. No way, Jessica is mafia and has an ability that can receive guilty or innocent.

Inb4 I'm also defending Shin.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 6, 2011)

Jess, Trib is a women. **


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmmm how much was Shin lying


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually TP, I used my one shot on Law, (which was a Indie) and it showed up as Guilty.

However, Gogeta fused Shin and myself together in one role, which allowed me to know what his abilities are. That's the reason why I (and Ishamael (Role) now) understand why he lied on that lynch.

He lied because of his role, but that's all I can say on the matter, as I've stated previously.


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

So he lied to protect himself from being lynched? But he's town correct?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Awesome and JTG are from the same faction. JTG wasn't defending, he was just stating that he believes Shin could be town. Awesome rallied hard.
> Trib is from another faction and yes, there's 2 faction confirmed.
> 
> And Jessica is defending Shin, considering she proved already that she's a town with her one shot investigative ability. No way, Jessica is mafia and has an ability that can receive guilty or innocent.
> ...


Regardless someone who turns up mafia telling us we should trust an unconfirmed intel head, that suspicious to me.

Yeah Jessica is a townie, that doesn't mean Shin is one it could be possible that Jessica fused with a mafia member and gained there win-con.

Either way a vigilante should send in action, if Shin is bulletproof I don't see any issues so we can confirm whether or not he's town.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2011)

*@Legend: *He didn't lie to protect himself, it's due to our role, that he lied.

*@TDB: *He's not BP anymore, it's after Day Phase 3 is it not?


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

Ahh i see then


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *@Legend: *He didn't lie to protect himself, it's due to our role, that he lied.
> 
> *@TDB: *He's not BP anymore, it's after Day Phase 3 is it not?


Thought it lasted until day phase 4 then Ishamael should come out, and sort this mess out for us since for us.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Regardless someone who turns up mafia telling us we should trust an unconfirmed intel head, that suspicious to me.


Shin is not an intel head. That was a lie.
Also, whose the one who turned out a mafia telling we should trust an intel head?
Awesome? He was determined getting Shin killed.
Trib?-same
JTG- I did not remember a thing.


> Yeah Jessica is a townie, that doesn't mean Shin is one it could be possible that Jessica fused with a mafia member and gained there win-con.


Then Gogeta should come forward to confirm his ability.


> Either way a vigilante should send in action, if Shin is bulletproof I don't see any issues so we can confirm whether or not he's town.


I'm certain he's town. These days, is death the only way to confirm and settled things?
If he's bulletproof, then we gain nothing because an attack that failed doesn't confirmed anything.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Also I am disappointed the platinum role has yet to appear....

Inb4 he solos the game and makes me proud.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Shin is not an intel head. That was a lie.
> Also, whose the one who turned out a mafia telling we should trust an intel head?
> Awesome? He was determined getting Shin killed.
> Trib?-same
> JTG- I did not remember a thing.


JTG was the one who wanted us to trust an unconfirmed intel head. Why would Shin lie about being an intel head, and push it to get a townie lynched.


Tempest Phantom said:


> Then Gogeta should come forward to confirm his ability.


That's the thing I don't Gogeta would know since he doesn't know there role's he just fuses to people, and I doubt he would learn there ability's.



Tempest Phantom said:


> I'm certain he's town. These days, is death the only way to confirm and settled things?
> If he's bulletproof, then we gain nothing because an attack that failed doesn't confirmed anything.


If he was lying we would have a dead mafia member, and if the vigilante should tell us who he targeted and doctor protect them.

But since he's not BP anymore then will need Ishamael to sort it out since he should know.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 6, 2011)

Shin would be my suspect but there's good evidence clearing him and no suspicious votes/wagons :/

The weird thing is the ETT(role) hasn't told us who they tried to kill when Laix died protecting them his target, makes me wonder if ETT(role) might be in the mafia contrary to Laix's, maybe blue or red mafia, trying to lay low. You'd think he'd try to lead town instead.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 6, 2011)

Unless I missed ETT(role) player telling us that


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah in the end he was but before he was defending him a few times.
> 
> But either way now that Shin has been caught in a lie, he should be targeted by a vigilante, and he claimed he's invulnerable there should be no problems if he is telling the truth.





Thdyingbreed said:


> Regardless someone who turns up mafia telling us we should trust an unconfirmed intel head, that suspicious to me.
> 
> Yeah Jessica is a townie, that doesn't mean Shin is one it could be possible that Jessica fused with a mafia member and gained there win-con.
> 
> Either way a vigilante should send in action, if Shin is bulletproof I don't see any issues so we can confirm whether or not he's town.





Awesome said:


> It's a lot more likely than you think. Shin knew the outcome of if he was wrong he will be targetted for a kill.
> 
> If it does fail, we will *have* to lynch him. No townie is BP unless balanced properly and that's easily an attempt to survive past day 3 if he is mafia.
> 
> If we lynch him, he is safe if he is not lying. There are no negative outcomes of this.





Awesome said:


> Shin said he targeted Law, meaning he is BP as well. We need someone to attack Shin - Zangetsu, and if it shows up as failed, he is the godfather.
> 
> We have to lynch Law, Jess. He came up as bulletproof in the write up. We need someone to kill Shin.
> 
> Shin attacked Law. Not the other way around. Shin wasn't targeted yet. He is Hidden Nin.





Awesome said:


> *Vigilantes: Target Shin - Zangetsu. This is an order.*
> 
> Now, if the next Vigi kill comes up as (???) than Shin is most likely Godfather and we need to test it out to see if he is lying or not.




TBD you are pretty much echo-ing Awesome...I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> JTG was the one who wanted us to trust an unconfirmed intel head. Why would Shin lie about being an intel head, and push it to get a townie lynched.


Meanwhile, he's mafia teammate Awesome was leading the town to kill him. JTG wasn't even convincing everyone, he was just merely commenting. That's the thing, we don't know why he lied and it's because of his ability.



> That's the thing I don't Gogeta would know since he doesn't know there role's he just fuses to people, and I doubt he would learn there ability's.


There was a claim that Gogeta couldn't fuse a mafia and a townie. Jessica's abilities are obvious town's so Gogeta should confirm if it's what his ability said.


> If he was lying we would have a dead mafia member, and if the vigilante should tell us who he targeted and doctor protect them.
> 
> But since he's not BP anymore then will need Ishamael to sort it out since he should know.


The probability of him turning out as a townie is higher than mafia.
Also, we're not sure if Ish is a town, copycat's have always been a mafia role before.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> TBD you are pretty much echo-ing Awesome...I'm not sure what to make of that.


Yeah because I thought an attack would be a way to confirm if he was mafia, since he claimed Bulletproof or not and he was my biggest suspect at the time.

Yeah Awesome didn't have any evidence though he it was just his suspicons Shin was defended by one of the mafia member's, and lied about his ability claiming his kill was one shot, yet it attack's a second time. 

Just seem's a bit scummy to me is all.



Geijutsu said:


> Shin would be my suspect but there's good evidence clearing him and no suspicious votes/wagons :/
> 
> The weird thing is the ETT(role) hasn't told us who they tried to kill when Laix died protecting them his target, makes me wonder if ETT(role) might be in the mafia contrary to Laix's, maybe blue or red mafia, trying to lay low. You'd think he'd try to lead town instead.


The ETT role was confirmed as town role in this post,  since it killed the Tempest Phantom role, which skipped a day phase because it was killed by a town role.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 6, 2011)

TBD I sort of agree with you but the whole Awesome being from one mafia and Trib being from a seperate mafia and the both of them going after Shin is strange to me.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't reveal Ishamael, you'll only get killed. Continue to copy like a boss 

I'm really quite confused to be honest, but with the Favorites Game now over I'll reread through some things to get a better understanding of what's going on.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 6, 2011)

Ishamael should not Reveal. He should retarget the same player.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 6, 2011)

So, I thought Vash's comment was valid enough. Thdyingbreed _is_ almost sort of echoing Awesome. I say we bring him down unless an investigative role or he himself can mount a correct defense/different target.

*[VOTE LYNCH Thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 6, 2011)

I say we get an investigate on him first. The way this game is going pressure could turn into a lynch if people vote and don't come back.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 6, 2011)

did azn die yet

i want to see my roleeee


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Meanwhile, he's mafia teammate Awesome was leading the town to kill him. JTG wasn't even convincing everyone, he was just merely commenting. That's the thing, we don't know why he lied and it's because of his ability.


Yeah still though to me it seem's a little off for a mafia to want them to trust an intel head, but JTG wasn't very active.



Tempest Phantom said:


> There was a claim that Gogeta couldn't fuse a mafia and a townie. Jessica's abilities are obvious town's so Gogeta should confirm if it's what his ability said.


Was it Friday who said that? Because if it was then if it was we can clear him as a townie



EnterTheTao said:


> So, I thought Vash's comment was valid enough. Thdyingbreed _is_ almost sort of echoing Awesome. I say we bring him down unless an investigative role or he himself can mount a correct defense/different target.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Thdyingbreed]*


So no one is allowed to voice there opinon's on someone who they think is suspicious? Just because Awesome did everyone who does is automatically scum? 

Especially when I have valid reasoning for mine and Awesome didn't.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> did azn die yet
> 
> i want to see my roleeee



Nope, but once we figure out who she is we'll kill her, as she's mafia. Don't worry, we'll get back to you on this by the end of the game.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 6, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> did azn die yet
> 
> i want to see my roleeee



No, it didn't. 

Btw Azn, which role do you have? Since we already know it's Bulletproof...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

Azn, why did the attack failed on you last phase?

@TBD: You're only focusing to JTG who isn't even actively discussing but just making generic comments but ignoring the one rallying Awesome.
Awesome and JTG are both mafia on the same team.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Azn, why did the attack failed on you last phase?
> 
> @TBD: You're only focusing to JTG who isn't even actively discussing but just making generic comments but ignoring the one rallying Awesome.
> Awesome and JTG are both mafia on the same team.


I'm not really focusing on it just noting it because it seem's suspicious for a mafia to want to keep an intel head alive, but the main thing to me is that he lied about his ability's twice it doesn't help him look like a townie but hopefully it helps us in the end.

But I guess he probably is town then since JTG/Awesome were from the same faction, and he just dropped it as a passing comment and probably didn't read most of the thread.

Anyway's since most people believe's he's town and him lying isn't enough to confirm him as mafia.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 6, 2011)

I feel like that if Shin wasn't town, Ishmael or Friday would've confirmed him as mafia, and that's not counting investigative roles that I'm sure have looked into him.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 6, 2011)

Jess keeps saying something about it having to do with his role. The only thing that seems similar to me is during Day 1 when LB was trying to get someone lynched. 

She said that if she got him lynched she would get something. Lemmie go see if I find the posts. 

If his role is similar to that I could see why he would lie about Insignia.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Goobikazi]*
> 
> Trust me on this. It'll be extremely beneficial.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> I have my reasons, and it'll only reveal itself in time. I wouldn't call someone out on the first day unless it was something that needed to be done, and your death shall be orchestrated by me in order to ensure town gets ample aid.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Unless we have a day vigilante that hasn't been used, then target Goobikazi please.






LegendaryBeauty said:


> I don't think you understand. Regardless of what you say, do, or attempt, you are going to die. You will be killed. Whether by vigilante, mafia, or lynch, it _will_ happen. There is no point in resisting. There is no point in making a case for yourself. I will not heed anything you provide, nor should I hope anyone else does either.
> 
> In the end, you'll thank me for making you the sacrificial lamb that would give town the boost they need to have a much more desirable outcome.



If his role is something similar ie. getting someone killed to attain something else then it would be understandable. 

In the end I don't really know because I have no clue what kind of roles Friday cooked up. So far we've seen roles that kill people when they say certain words. Roles that die when they don't say certain words. There have been hints of roles that have post limits. So at the end I don't really know :S


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 6, 2011)

Chibason said:


> No, it didn't.
> 
> Btw Azn, which role do you have? Since we already know it's Bulletproof...





Princess Ivy said:


> Azn, why did the attack failed on you last phase?


i was attacked last phase? why? no one told me about this!

and i dont know honestly, lol. if i was attacked and it didnt work maybe i was protected. lol. if i remember, i should be able to get attacked. lol. ill double-check my role...


Jessicα said:


> Nope, but once we figure out who she is we'll kill her, as she's mafia. Don't worry, we'll get back to you on this by the end of the game.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 6, 2011)

edit: yeah, i was probably protected or something. good job, doctors! finally doing yer jobs correctly! you have done great work!! keep it up!! be proud in your skills for saving many people !


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 6, 2011)

that is odd.. i wonder why attacks on me dont work...hmm..


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

lol when was she attacked?  Cause last I remembered all our doctors were dead and I'm assuming you didn't use a one-shot protect on her Jess


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope, I did not protect her.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

Then again, when was she attacked lol


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not really sure who to vote for so many suspicious people but i'm not feeling a slam dunk from any of them.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2011)

Although that doesn't mean that Shin didn't protect her. 

-Also wondering with Mystic, where was it shown where she was attacked-


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

it would be in a write up right?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

You guys, I quoted this from Vash's posts one page behind. Post referring to Azn getting attacked.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Hmm. Well I'm starting the hunting process again.
> 
> I haven't been trusting of azn's vibe and found her extremely suspect.
> 
> *Incoming Day Action*





Friday said:


> *Ninja Strike*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Shin - Zangetsu said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> Is everyone BP or protected in this game? Suddenly my role doesn't seem ridiculous at all.
> 
> My attack on aznkuchikichk just failed. Unless she has day protection I'd say she's BP. Who would protect her now unless she has a mason group? Her rabid defense of Law earlier was strange.



Shin attacked Azn so why would he protect her? That doesn't make sense.
All doctors are dead as well.

Azn, what is your ability?


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

Incoming Day Action


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

How are we sure its Azn though


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

Legend said:


> How are we sure its Azn though



It's obvious. Shin said he'll attack Azn beforehand and minutes later, the attacked happened with the role he claimed.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmm, missed that when I was skimming the phase over

Gonna go read back


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

*Insane Clown Posse*



*>.>:* <.<

*Gogeta:* But I defeated Omega Shenron

*>.>:* lol.. just lol

*>.> *fodderizes and kills *Gogeta* (Paper Person).​
*Gogeta*
*[Fusion]* ? Gogeta has the ability to fuse two roles together, giving both the players each other?s abilities on top of their own. Can only be used once in the game. Cannot be used on himself.


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

*Awesome Revelation*



*thdyingbreed: *I'm curious about what's under those clothes.

*Awesome:* Look, I've already been some-what raped by SonnyB, and you're not getting any seconds... plus, you're no SonnyB.

*thdyingbreed:* Well, I'll just have to force you to let me see what you have.

*thdyingbreed *has role-revealed *Awesome* (~Mystic Serenade~)​
*Awesome*
*[Dumb Troll]* ? Every night phase, Awesome can invent an ability and give it to a player of his choice. The ability must be approved by the mod (aka, it can?t be too hax). Awesome cannot submit the ability as a draft, so he must be sure it is specific and good enough before submitting it. The ability cannot be given to any player inside the faction. The ability that they invent must be one-shot.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh well well well, sup guys lol


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 6, 2011)

Sounds like a cool ability.


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry all, I have had a busy day.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea, I gave someone a revive ability last night

Either Friday rejected it ,it didn't go through, I was role-blocked or it wasn't used yet

Went to Shin - Zangetsu, or at least it should of


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mystic Serenade]* 

Also, that confirms that Gogeta's ability does not specify that he can not fuse a town and a mafia.
>.> role is most likely a mafia from the red faction.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

lol Ivy, Ivy

My faction is an indie group


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2011)

An interesting ability


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 6, 2011)

Is the blue faction mafia? It's surely not town nor is it independent.

*[Vote ~Mystic Serenade~]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 6, 2011)

What makes you think its not independent?


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Friday are you able to clarify this?


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2011)

I get the impression that it would be indy. I mean look at the ability. Doesn't seem very mafia-ish.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 7, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> What makes you think its not independent?


 Trib's role made people in the faction show up as innocent to investigation. Independents turned up as grey. 

If you were in fact an Indie group what's your win con?


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

the only think thats questionable is that it says faction

i suggest she be investigated, she could be a asset


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 7, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Awesome*
> *[Dumb Troll]* – Every night phase, Awesome can invent an ability and give it to a player of his choice. The ability must be approved by the mod (aka, it can’t be too hax). Awesome cannot submit the ability as a draft, so he must be sure it is specific and good enough before submitting it. *The ability cannot be given to any player inside the faction.* The ability that they invent must be one-shot.


I'd say that the bolded confirms she's from a mafia faction. 

Also  at the writeup nice to see my role is useful and someone good has it .

*[Vote Lynch ~Mystic Serenade]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea, do you guys remember what the *~Mystic Serenade~* role did?

lol it motivated people outside of our group and I can't even give abilities to my own group

We're more like an indie support team though it seems now that I'm out in the open I can't really support anyone or I'll die


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'd say that the bolded confirms she's from a mafia faction.
> 
> Also  at the writeup nice to see my role is useful and someone good has it .
> 
> *[Vote Lynch ~Mystic Serenade]*



Really? It CANNOT be given to any player inside the faction.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

lol also don't remember what Friday said about indies?  They would all show up as guilty when investigated


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

@Vash TS: We're a survivor group, we kind of just sit back and watch you guys, helping here and there in the background and hope we don't die in the process.  Not that I can actually do anything to proactively help anyone now lol


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 7, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Yea, do you guys remember what the *~Mystic Serenade~* role did?
> 
> lol it motivated people outside of our group and I can't even give abilities to my own group
> 
> We're more like an indie support team though it seems now that I'm out in the open I can't really support anyone or I'll die


What's your guy's win conditions?

@Shark I assume'd faction mean's mafia faction.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 7, 2011)

Friday said:


> *~Mystic Serenade~*
> *[Innocent Troll]* ? As long as he is alive, everyone in his faction will show up innocent to investigations.
> *[Motivator]* ? Ready for activity, ~Mystic Serenade can choose a player every day phase. That player can use their ability again in regards to whatever phase their ability can be used. *Cannot be used on someone inside their faction.*





Friday said:


> *Awesome*
> *[Dumb Troll]* ? Every night phase, Awesome can invent an ability and give it to a player of his choice. The ability must be approved by the mod (aka, it can?t be too hax). Awesome cannot submit the ability as a draft, so he must be sure it is specific and good enough before submitting it. *The ability cannot be given to any player inside the faction.* The ability that they invent must be one-shot.



A mafia team that can only help other players


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 7, 2011)

You still haven't said anything about what your win con is...


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

A pro town mafia/mason group


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol Ivy, Ivy
> 
> My faction is an indie group



It's hard to imagine your faction is an independent group
You should have said this earlier when Trib was killed, 

Everyone are saying earlier that there are more than 2 mafia, now dismissing it?
Remember Avatar game? the blue faction there wasn't really completely independent.


Also, Ability that can protect all the members of the faction from appearing guilty to investigations. That doesn't sound a non threat faction to town.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't se why a mafia would have the ability to give abilities to people out of thier faction, so Mystic is most likely independent.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmm 

*[Vote no lynch]*

A survivor group. That's pretty interesting.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 7, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> A mafia team that can only help other players



They help the other players so I'd say they're hardly a 'Mafia'


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

In my last post I said we're survivors.  Technically we could help either side win but to do so now would mean my death lol


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What's your guy's win conditions?
> 
> @Shark I assume'd faction mean's mafia faction.



Ah I see. Mostly.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 7, 2011)

If it's a survivor group then that's fine since there no threat.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't say anything when Trib died cause personally I love town and I wanted to help you guys, but no more lol


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

When you give out abilities is it specified in writeups?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Doesn't seem like it, unless Friday rejected the two abilities I wanted to hand out or I got role-blocked lol


----------



## Chibason (Sep 7, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I didn't say anything when Trib died cause personally I love town and *I wanted to help you guys, but no more *lol



You don't want to help us anymore? Why?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay, the blue faction isn't the priority for now.
*
[Change Vote lynch AznKuchikiChick]
*
Still, It's hard to trust independents in a closed set up game.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 7, 2011)

Chibason said:


> They help the other players so I'd say they're hardly a 'Mafia'



Yeah, if they were a mafia faction then the [Innocent Troll] ability would be ridiculously hax unless the faction was really small, but a small mafia faction would have much more useful abilities than the Awesome and Mystic roles do. I'm inclined to say Mystic's telling the truth here.


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome had one of the abilities Mystic made, but I forgot to put it in when he died since he got maimed before being able to use it anyway. The ability was to recruit someone into their faction, one-shot of course.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahh i see

no harm to them

ivy do you think azn is a gf?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2011)

Belph, you must part of their faction.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

Never trust independents in any game ever.

This is a lesson that no one will ever learn.

Always take anything they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Ah good to know my ability was approved, looks like Awesome never used it though

lol *Awesome* giving Awesome an ability


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> Ahh i see
> 
> no harm to them
> 
> ivy do you think azn is a gf?



I don't know. Let's just say.. besides Shin, I know another town bulletproof in this game that isn't Azn.
So having several bulletproofs in town side is kind of outbalanced.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 7, 2011)

It's cool with me if you think I am :33


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

im inclined to believe you so lets try that, i hope you're right, pressuring her wont hurt

*
[Vote Lynch Azn]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

lol if we pressure Azn won't she just say incoherent things in all caps?  That's what I've seen in all the games I've played with her anyway


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

thats also true, but attacking her wont get any info


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol if we pressure Azn won't she just say incoherent things in all caps?  That's what I've seen in all the games I've played with her anyway



Usually yes, but she can defend rather competently when push comes to shove.

*[vote lynch azn] *I agree too many bulletproofs for all of them to be town.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 7, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol if we pressure Azn won't she just say incoherent things in all caps?  That's what I've seen in all the games I've played with her anyway


 Yeaaa then she'll find a way to mod kill herself to prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyway we can ask bel to ask azn nicely and she'll most likely comply


----------



## Chibason (Sep 7, 2011)

That's possible, Mystic 

This is currently our best option. 

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Good call Legend, we just gotta ask belphe-sama to turn on that swag


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

You know he will


----------



## Olivia (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]

*I wish I could investigate again, to see if we are hitting mafia this time or not. Oh well.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

Azn is only swooned by one man, belph's charms will not be of use here.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

What makes you say that Plat


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*

Worst case scenario is that she is town gets modkilled, but so may Bulletproof towns is something hard to belive and pressuring her can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> Anyway we can ask bel to ask azn nicely and she'll most likely comply





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Good call Legend, we just gotta ask belphe-sama to turn on that swag





Legend said:


> You know he will



You two can go eat a bag of prematurely ejaculating dicks


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Azn]*

*Waits for impending heART laden tantrum.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Azn]*

inb4 tantrum and impending modkill.

Well maybe we can lynch an inactive and bring Sypher back if this falls though


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*

Can't wait to see her rant


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Bel we can double date


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 7, 2011)

Are you sure you wouldn't go off prematurely as soon as we get to the restaurant


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

lol Sphyer replaced Gogeta apparently.  I don't think we'll be seeing *Agmaster* again


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Are you sure you wouldn't go off prematurely as soon as we get to the restaurant



I'm sure he wouldn't even get to the restaurant without going off


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 7, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol Sphyer replaced Gogeta apparently.  I don't think we'll be seeing *Agmaster* again


 Ballz, well I don't care to bring any dead people back then...


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

nah ill be fine, ill just wear a condom


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol Sphyer replaced Gogeta apparently.  I don't think we'll be seeing *Agmaster* again


Sounds about right in mafia games.  I'm amazed I haven't been killed or killed myself yet.


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 7, 2011)

This game is awesome. Don't know which one to vote though.
*[Vote lynch ~Mystic Serenade~]*


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

WRONG MOVE


----------



## Frosch (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright lets see her reaction

*[Vote lynch azn]*

I'm interested in this development, aren't you Bel?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 7, 2011)

ah, Mystic is some blue faction. Shark Skin is on his team to?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what faction the Cockie player is but I can't Vote...... anybody. 

*[Vote No Execute]*
*[Vote No Hang]*
*[Vote No Stone]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I mean if you don't want to call him "Belphe-sama" that's fine by me


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Since when did Azn start acting black?


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 7, 2011)

BITCH I SAY WHAT I WANT TO SAY I HAVE FREEDOM AND IM A POWERFUL WOMAN !!!


----------



## Frosch (Sep 7, 2011)

I like how she ignored we're voting her and is more concerned with bel-sama's ponies than to clear her name


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

If you say so azn, power to you


----------



## Hawk (Sep 7, 2011)

Shin did you get word trolled?  

Can't say "L...." 

Anyways* [Vote Lynch Azn] *

Her rage is so cute  

Maybe Sphyer can get her to actually say something useful about her role and why she's BP


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> BITCH I SAY WHAT I WANT TO SAY I HAVE FREEDOM AND IM A POWERFUL WOMAN !!!





but seriously though you are funny, but you mafia son?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 7, 2011)

I expected no less from Azn


----------



## Hawk (Sep 7, 2011)

Azn doesn't disappoint  

Playing with her is always so much fun


----------



## Lunaticman (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm getting so confused by people having roles that are named after people in the game...

PS: I thought I was going to be a serial killer so lame


----------



## hammer (Sep 7, 2011)

lul why would you be a serial killer

btw more people will be raped soon


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 7, 2011)

Azn seems to think she is being protected...


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mystic]*

For being a massive bitch.


----------



## Distance (Sep 7, 2011)

Not much really to go by here. Will be busy today so I'm just going to follow this wagon. We've lost too many townies, and lol at us believing that the blue faction is definitely an independent group that will be of use to us. With their abilities they could be helping mafia and not know it.


----------



## Distance (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 7, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> Maybe Sphyer can get her to actually say something useful about her role and why she's BP



Azn, no matter what they say, never reveal anything useful about your role.

Keep the confused till the end 

Also *[Vote Lynch Distance]*


----------



## Blaze (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Azn]

*Let's get this.


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

Incoming Day Action


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

*Bringin Sexy Back*



*Jessica: *My sexy god. I want him back. I can't stand living here in this game without him. Please bring him back!

*SonnyBillWillaims: *Chill girl.

*Jessica *has resurrected *SonnyBillWilliams.*​


----------



## Alpha (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes who ever is using Jessica's role! You will get reps at the end of the game.

It's funny too cos that is how Jessica is like usually.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> but seriously though you are funny, but you mafia son?



Lol why is there a white dude in that pic.


----------



## Lunaticman (Sep 7, 2011)

Why ressurect sonny?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 7, 2011)

So Sonny the role was resurrected by Jessica the role?


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

That's right.


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

Phase ends at 5:45


----------



## Olivia (Sep 7, 2011)

What?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*

Unless she comes up with a proper defense and stops acting so kawaii desu


----------



## River Song (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol, I'm going to read over the thread 

EDIT: >.>

/dead


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Huh, how very interesting


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2011)

it's an azn wagon :33 

*[vote lynch azn]* 

i won't be active much until the weekend  until sunday actually but i'll be on to catch up and stuff.


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Azn]*

Reasons for my bandwagoning will be made clear later on.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*

Is the bulletproof that the ETT role potentially attacked?


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been active guys. What do we have on the bronies?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 7, 2011)

What exactly was the reason for lynching anz? 

Well, other than the humor factor, of course.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> *[Vote Lynch Azn]*
> 
> Is the bulletproof that the ETT role potentially attacked?



I believe so. At least it seemed like a few people think that.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Apparently Shin as the Hidden Nin role attacked her last day phase and it failed leading to believe she was bulletproof and that there can't be so many bp town roles at this point.


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2011)

If azn is the godfather


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Its possible


----------



## Blaze (Sep 7, 2011)

A chance. But most likely mafia.


By the way that defending by AZN was just Doctor might have saved me.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*

Seems she won't defend herself this time.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 7, 2011)

when did I become a section moderator? 

slowpoke.jpg

I said stuff about Azn earlier last day phase, nice to see others picked it up.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Azn]*


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2011)

Apparently I got revived or something.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

*Jessica* loves you Law


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2011)

Jessica


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*

Seems like a reasonable lynch.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]*


----------



## Saturday (Sep 7, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Azn]*


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 7, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Azn]*

Sorry im on my phone


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder if the Soultaker role is one of the godfathers. He's most assuredly mafia.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 7, 2011)

ST said:
			
		

> I wonder if the Soultaker role is one of the godfathers. He's most assuredly mafia.



On the one kill he did his victim seemed to have an ability called [townies gonna town] i think which said he could only be taken out by non-mafia kills. I had assumed that meant ST was a town vig of some sort.


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

Goobikazi was the one with that ability, and he lost it when he became a day vigi.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Azn]* Seem's like a good info lynch unless she can provide a good denfense.


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

Incoming day action


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

*Art*



*Sphyer: *You lack the heART 

*The_Unforgiven:* Unforgivable.

*The_Unforgiven* takes art, and shoves it down *Sphyer's *(Laix) throat.​
*Sphyer*
*[zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz]* ? An inactive player who can  silence a player so that the only thing that they can post with is zzzzzzzzzz?s during the day phase. If the player posts something other than zzzzzzz's, they will commit suicide.
*[the heART]* ? While Sphyer is doing a mean thing by silencing a player, he is also using his heART to protect and roleblock them.
*[Rose FC]* ? If AznKuchikiChick(the player) dies, Sphyer gains two kills to be used at any point in the game.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

So uh, I take it *Sphyer* just got killed?


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes... Roles are always in bold.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh I'm aware of that, just kind of wondering if the *The_Unforgiven* role was town or not.  Don't recall seeing it before now


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Azn will not like this >.>


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Someone should send a VM her way


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright.. one *incoming day action* and then doing a vote count to end the phase.. I suppose since it's 40 people and so little activity, a handful are getting modkilled and a another handful are getting modblocked.

This should take like an hour.

Votes locked.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

please legend dont inactfag


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 7, 2011)

lol dang, more mod kills?


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

*Chibafail Part Ni*



*???: *You're only an actor. Your martial art skills fail outside of films.

*Chibason* attempted to attack *[???] *but failed.​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

Modkills everywhere....


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

Agmaster 
AznKuchikiChick 
Belphegoob -> Mystic Serenade
blacklusterseph -> AznKuchikiChick
Blaze -> Tempest Phantom -> AznKuchikiChick 
Butō Rengoob -> AznKuchikiChick
Chibason -> AznKuchikiChick
Cubey
Darth
Distance -> AznKuchikiChick
Enterthetao -> thdyingbreed -> AznKuchikiChick
FakePeace -> Mystic Serenade
Fear 
Geijutsu -> AznKuchikiChick
Sphyer -> AznKuchikiChick
Gooba Moon -> AznKuchikiChick
Greenbeast -> Platinum -> AznKuchikiChick
hammer 
Ishamael -> AznKuchikiChick
Jessicα -> AznKuchikiChick
Jαmes -> AznKuchikiChick
Kaitou -> AznKuchikiChick
Laix -> AznKuchikiChick
Law -> AznKuchikiChick
Legend -> Legend -> AznKuchikiChick
Lunaticman 
Mastic -> Mastic
Narcissus -> AznKuchikiChick
Platinum -> AznKuchikiChick
Samavarti -> AznKuchikiChick
Shark Skin -> AznKuchikiChick
Shin - Zangetsu 
SonnyBillWilliams -> AznKuchikiChick
SoulTaker -> AznKuchikiChick
Tempest Phantom -> Mystic Serenade -> AznKuchikiChick
Tgoobaki -> AznKuchikiChick
thdyingbreed -> Shin-Zangetsu -> thdyingbreed -> mystic serenade -> AznKuchikiChick
The_Unforgiven
Vash TS -> AznKuchikiChick
~Mystic Serenade~

Darth and the_Unforgiven have been modkilled.

T_U:
*JiraiyatheGallant*
*[The Gallant Jiraiya]* ? Who would ever lynch Jiraiya-sama? He can only be killed by other means, of course.

Darth:
*FakePeace *
*[Fake Peace]* ? FakePeace thought it?d be some type of armistice if people were only allowed to vote once for a day phase. Therefore, FakePeace may send the mod a notification during the night phase, and for the following day phase, only the first vote casted by a person will work.

*Hammer and fear have been modblocked.*


----------



## Saturday (Sep 7, 2011)

I was wondering if you gave someone that power.

Too bad it never got used


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

*dat azn chick*



*Greenbeast:* HAHA FUK U GAIZ

*Greenbeast* (AznKuchikiChick)  has won the game.
*Because of Greenbeast's death, a bomb has gone off. If 2 people sacrifice themselves before the end of the next day phase, it will be stopped. *(I know I didn't specify this, but not a big deal).​
*Greenbeast*
*[The Only Way I Can Win]* ? Greenbeast will win if he is lynched.
*[Revenge]* ? No one ever believes Greenbeast, so now he is taking it out on town. Greenbeast?s death will ignite a bomb that will kill 6 random players. It can be stopped if 2 people sacrifice themselves by submitting their names to the game mod.

*Night Phase 4 Begins*​


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2011)

>doesn't vote GB
>still possibly dies because people bandwagoned a bomb


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Samavarti (Sep 7, 2011)

Ib4bombisfake


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

no talking 

Unless you wanna get modkilled. Feel free to talk after this if you want to get modkilled


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 8, 2011)

hi minna!

im great at mafia games, arent i?


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't see why anyone would underestimate you.. no were never the type to get day 1d


----------



## Lunaticman (Sep 8, 2011)

I will sacrifice myself if someone else does.


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll take that as a sacrifice seeing as you posted when I said not to.

*(Baroxio)* Lunaticman has sacrificed himself to stop the bomb. *One more person needs to be sacrificed in order to really stop it.*

*Baroxio*
*[Delivery Boy]* – Caught arguing with LegendaryBeauty about the Avatar game, Baroxio could potentially be branded as a cheater for talking with someone outside of the game thread. Now he can send the name of a player to the mod during the night phase. The player will be aware of his identity and will be able to communicate with him via PMs. Baroxio must wait till the mod gives confirmation for him to PM the other player.


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2011)

*Croak*



*Shark Skin:* Why is Friday so late?

*LegendaryBeauty:* Because he's a man.

*Shark Skin* (Distance) has been killed by *LegendaryBeauty*.

----------------

*SoulTaker:* Story on the block is that you cum to quickly.

*Shin-Zangetsu:* That's not me, that's Legend.

*Shin-Zangetsu *(Legend) had his nuts cut off by *SoulTaker*.​
*Shark Skin*
*[Role Claiming, Role Claiming Everywhere]* - If Shark Skin sees that someone made a role claim, he can send a PM to the game mod. The mod will verify if he is being honest. If he is being honest, then he will learn the poster's full role and can control the player's ability if possible. Can only be used once per phase. Can only control one player at a time.
*[Double-Edged]* - Upon getting info whether the poster is honest, he cannot confirm to other players whether they are lying or telling the truth or he will be fed to the sharks. 

*Shin - Zangetsu*
*[I?m the Cop]* ? Can investigate a player every night phase. Results come up innocent or guilty.
*[Role Reveal]* - During the night phase, Shin - Zangetsu may reveal the role of a player of his choice to the public. May only be used once.
*Lie Detector]* - Shin - Zangetsu can confirm with a mod whether a person post is telling the truth or if it's lying during the night phase. May only be used once.

*Day Phase 5 Begins​*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol those roles were very appropriate for the two of them.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

You know I always kind of wondered, if someone else reveals you via ability does that count as you role revealing yourself?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> You know I always kind of wondered, if someone else reveals you via ability does that count as you role revealing yourself?


That would be pretty stupid since you have no control over if that happens or not.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea but I think it happened to Legend in the Favorites game, or at least I remember him saying he never role revealed himself.  Not sure though


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

So two independents one mafia and one independent (or so they say) group member dead.

We need to step it up a bit.


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Indeed

*[VOTE LYNCH Platinum]*


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

How come Greenbeast's bomb hasn't detonated yet?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh cubey .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> How come Greenbeast's bomb hasn't detonated yet?



It will at the end of the day phase I think if someone doesn't sacrifice themselves to stop it.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh cubey .



Wouldn't wanna piss off Platinum, Cubey. Quite the opposite.

Er! By opposite, I don't mean you'd want to piss _on_ him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love Russell Brand.


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum, you're SoulTaker aren't you


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> How come Greenbeast's bomb hasn't detonated yet?


It doesn't go off tell the end of the phase. 

I think Friday should let us use an inactive player to stop the bomb if they don't post near the end of the day phase since there not contributing anyways.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> Wouldn't wanna piss off Platinum, Cubey. Quite the opposite.
> 
> Er! By opposite, I don't mean you'd want to piss _on_ him.
> 
> ...



Lol like i'm afraid of cubert.



Cubey said:


> Platinum, you're SoulTaker aren't you



Nope. Are you ?


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2011)

I think the sacrifice in question has to be willing to be sacrificed otherwise it won't work.

Sphyer/Agmaster ability would have been quite useful in this situation


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol like i'm afraid of cubert.





> Wouldn't wanna piss off Platinum, Cubey.





> *Wouldn't wanna piss off Platinum, Cubey.*





> *Wouldn't wanna piss off Platinum, Cubey.*





> *Wouldn't wanna piss off Platinum, Cubey.*







> Nope. Are you ?



Nope... are you?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Why don't you sacrifice yourself to stop the bomb cubert?

You have been around far too long to be town anyways .


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2011)

No one has volunteered yet right?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

You know, I thought Cubey was going to bed like an hour ago lol


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> You know, I thought Cubey was going to bed like an hour ago lol



Ain't no rest for the wicked right cubey ?


----------



## Mastic (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll volunteer aswell. My role is shitty anyways. Thank me by winning townies.


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Or maybe the mafia left me around because I haven't actually scumhunted for shit in this game, yet 

And I'm not fucking sacrificing myself when I was one of the few townies with enough sense not to follow that shit bandwagon. One of the people that voted Azn should sacrifice.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Vash TS]*

this is one of those one-time near certainties.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> No one has volunteered yet right?



Lunaticman volunteered. We still need one more.

And I am far too sexy to go out like _that_.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

You're an honorable man Mastic


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

just realized no editing rule and stuff, so the original post was:

[VOTE LYNCH Vash TS]

this is one of those one-time certainties.

----

at any rate I have a 99.9% confirmation of him.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Mastic said:


> I'll volunteer aswell. My role is shitty anyways. Thank me by winning townies.



Mighty kind of you.



EnterTheTao said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Vash TS]*
> 
> this is one of those one-time near certainties.



Sure!

You're next, if wrong.

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*

Also, who should I send nudes to? At the moment, I'm debating between Platinum and Cubey.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Mastic said:


> I'll volunteer aswell. My role is shitty anyways. Thank me by winning townies.







Law said:


> Lunaticman volunteered. We still need one more.
> 
> And I am far too sexy to go out like _that_.



Lol Law.


So you are saying this is a slam dunk ETT?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

As long as *LegendaryBeauty* is mafia like I suspect, then Distance is almost certainly her.


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

My role is shit anyways. Generify me if you want.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

fuck, I keep making typos. that Vash TS is almost certainly her.

in other words:

Last night a little birdie told me that Vash targeted Distance. Now he's dead.


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2011)

Alright, if anyone wants to be sacrificed, PM me.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Isn't Distance dead lol


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> As long as *LegendaryBeauty* is mafia like I suspect, then Distance is almost certainly her.



Distance was Shark Skin, and she is already dead.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, I made a typo. Vash TS is almost certainly *LegendaryBeauty*; he targeted Distance last night.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Freaking ninja edits/posts


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> Lunaticman volunteered. We still need one more.
> 
> And I am far too sexy to go out like _that_.



Hey Law, go strip Hammer so we can see what role he is. 

Also my vote goes:

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]

*I'm quite certain Vash was helping us last phase was he not? What's the purpose of the lynch on him?


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2011)

*Copykitty*



*Friday:* I'm so boss.

*Friday* has copied *SonnyBillWilliams*.​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Distance was Shark Skin, and she is already dead.



typo. read a few posts down and look at my vote.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

That's good enough for me.

*[vote lynch Vash TS]*

LB role is almost definitely mafia.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Hey Law, go strip Hammer so we can see what role he is.
> 
> Also my vote goes:
> 
> ...



last night he targeted Distance.

now Distance is dead.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

There's a Friday role?


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*

inb4 vig attacks him and fails again.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

*@ETT: *Where did it state that it was Vash? Did he say he would target Distance?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Vash TS]* 

Hopefully your right about this one.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

Also before I forget:

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Vash TS]*


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *@ETT: *Where did it state that it was Vash? Did he say he would target Distance?



I feel like...if I were mafia in your mafia faction I'd be cringing and going "Jessica shhhhh" which makes me wonder...

Why did I get that feeling?



~~

Also, Nudes have been sent!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *@ETT: *Where did it state that it was Vash? Did he say he would target Distance?



Vash didn't say he targeted Distance. It's nowhere in the thread.

But I know he targeted Distance last night. And the only place you'll find that is in Friday's PM to me.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*

Well if what ETT is true, then he is most likely mafia, if not then we lynch him the following phase.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> There's a Friday role?



I think his abilities are.

*[Gotta get down on Friday]* If anyone posts the song Rebecca Black - Friday. Friday wins.
*[Friday]* Every time the game is on a Friday, Friday is immune to everything.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Jessica is definitely feeling suspicious to me as well right now, worth an investigation i think .


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay, if this shit doesn't work I will start voting for whoever claims to have investigative info 

*[CHANGE VOTE Vash]*

Secondly, I like how Jess tried to avoid lynching Vash while simultaneously hopping onto my Platinum vote


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

That would be quite something SonnyB lol


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh okay then, thanks for explaining ETT. I'll gladly keep my vote on him then.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah. Jessica and Shin are definitely looking more suspicious. I say we should tell Shin to kill Vash.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Vash didn't say he targeted Distance. It's nowhere in the thread.
> 
> But I know he targeted Distance last night. And the only place you'll find that is in Friday's PM to me.



*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*

Password or GTFO.   


(That was a joke)

Also Shin is dead son.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

*@Cubey: *I wasn't trying to avoid it, just wondering, but I'll go with ETT's word for now. 

(Honestly lightly suspected Platinum though, however I usually do in games I play with him.)


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*
> 
> Password or GTFO.
> 
> ...



Shin the player. He seems to have a daykill every phase, after all.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> That would be quite something SonnyB lol



It would be the best of roles. The best.


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2011)

*Tease Me*



*SonnyBillWilliams:* I know you're excited to see me.

*Gooba Moon:* Oh, please not me too!

*Gooba Moon* has been stripped of his abilities.​


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Whatever you say Jess


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

So Law, who did you end up picking lol


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

SonnyBill you dirty fucking slut.


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Look like Law generified Plat


----------



## Mastic (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> You're an honorable man Mastic


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

Honestly, no one would be suspecting me if I was never fused with Shin. 

(However I guess Gogeta did that to see if someone could confirm his town status or not)


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> So Law, who did you end up picking lol





Cubey said:


> Look like Law generified Plat



Looks like Cubey already knew.

Who's the dirty slut now?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Except when you use Baelish related material


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 8, 2011)

Law that was an extremely poor decision.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2011)

Another victim of SonnyB sexual harassment.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Law, you could've confirmed my info


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Hold up, why was that an extremely poor decision?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Law that was an extremely poor decision.



It was?


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Another vitim of SonnyB sexual harassment.



Shut your whore mouth.

You wanna be next?!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

God damn it is that strip permanent ?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Cause he could of maimed Vash TS instead who ETT seemed to have a bead on


----------



## Mastic (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Except when you use Baelish related material


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

But I wanted to sex Platinum


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2011)

*Mastic has sacrificed himself to doubtlessly stop the bomb.*

*Kizaru Tachio*
*[Tyler the Creator]* - Generic rapper is generic.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

**


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

generic role, ultimate fuck you


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't worry about Vash, we can get Shin (the role) to kill him and see if he flips mafia. I swear to God if Vash comes up town, every cop in this game is mafia and should be lynched before leading us further to our doom.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Your sacrifice shall be remembered Mastic

Your set won't be missed


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> It was?


Yes it was. You should've confirmed Vash instead.

And it is permanent Plat.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Don't worry about Vash, we can get Shin (the role) to kill him and see if he flips mafia. I swear to God if Vash comes up town, every cop in this game is mafia and should be lynched before leading us further to our doom.


Shin the role was killed Legend had it was in writeups.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

lol it's permanent?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

If you weren't an independent I would be pissed off at you Law .

But good fucking job law you probably helped nullify the town's strongest advantage.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> lol it's permanent?



You scared him for life. Thats why they invented lube man. Be telling people can't do it that way.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Prepare your anuses for the onslaught!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

lol can Plat show us what his skill set was?  I don't think it could do us any harm now


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA. WAIT. Law did you give up a chance to potentially nude up the LB role?! 



/Imagines the write up



Law. Disappoint.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 8, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Mastic has sacrificed himself to doubtlessly stop the bomb.*
> 
> *Kizaru Tachio*
> *[Tyler the Creator]* - Generic rapper is generic.





EnterTheTao said:


> generic role, ultimate fuck you



That sums it up quite well. 



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Your sacrifice shall be remembered Mastic
> 
> *Your set won't be missed*





But they will miss you.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA. WAIT. Law did you give up a chance to potentially nude up the LB role?!



because Platinum.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Law is an independent of course he is not going to fucking help us confirm anything.

Independents are only out for themselves.


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Do we know if Mystic is town?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm part of a survivor indie faction


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

... Really?


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 8, 2011)

Law's simply a survivor he has absolutely no reason to help us considering we're getting our shit wrecked.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Who the hell revives an independent anyways?

Especially law who will no doubt fuck us over more than he already has.

If you can't tell i'm a little upset right now .


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Law is an independent of course he is not going to fucking help us confirm anything.
> 
> Independents are only out for themselves.



I'd much rather see ETT squirm all day hoping his information was legit.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Blame hammer, I gave the revive to him knowing he was town


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

why the fuck are these independents still alive?


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah Law. After the LB missed opportunity. . 



Jess dun goofed.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> I'd much rather see ETT squirm all day hoping his information was legit.



I know my information is legit. but my information as a stalker is limited.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> I'd much rather see ETT squirm all day hoping his information was legit.



Yeah see and this is the guy that wants us to think he will be a pro town independent .



EnterTheTao said:


> why the fuck are these independents still alive?



Because our reviver is a fucking idiot reviving a damn independent instead of a townie.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm far too sexy for this. Lates.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

alright. ETT, the role, fucking kill Law. or is he bulletproof? I can't remember. 

anyway, yeah, stalker role, yada yada, lynch Vash.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Law as the *SonnyB* role has too nice a body to be killed.  aka yes he's BP


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

Wait, Friday was that Jessica revive one shot? 

Also who is to say Jessica role is town? Perhaps part of an indie fraction...


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, Law is bulletproof.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

goddammit.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah Law is a god damn bulletproof independent that is basically going to cause us to lose the game i'm calling it.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Friday said:


> Yeah, Law is bulletproof.





Next time I ask, "Who should I send nudes to?" Be quicker in your responses.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *SonnyB* has too nice a body to be killed.  aka yes he's BP



Schucks... Wow this is forward...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm just saying what the ability said when Law was lynched a couple phases back


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'm just saying what the ability said when Law was lynched a couple phases back



Good cover up.... Quick thinking.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> Next time I ask, "Who should I send nudes to?" Be quicker in your responses.



Not like you would actually take what we say into consideration anyways .

If you had any intention of playing pro town you would of hit vash.

If we happen to have a one shot kill that goes through bulletproofs please target law with it .


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

Why don't we have whoever Friday is to strip Vash? (At least I think it was Friday who copied Law)


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

And also i'm reasonably sure that SoulTaker is mafia, he is flying under the radar and not nearly as active as he is when he is town.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

Nah, Vash is already being lynched.

May as well just lynch him and trust in the tracking.

I figured you were a mafioso Mr. Plat'in'em. Looks like I was wrong, but alas I wasn't really paying too much attention.

Like I said, next time I say "who should I use my nudes on?" Answer as quick as possible with reasons why. Frankly, I'm astonished to be back, and I really can't be fucked to actually give a shit who wins.

Who should I use drunk driver on tonight?


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

Good idea Jess! 

I mean I think Friday mainly copied Law for the BP. But he got strip thing too, target LB then.  

Missed opportunity.  

Also I think we may have a governor somewhere who may have an ability to do a double lynch? Perhaps on Vash & Law this phase?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

*Tribulation* was a governor esque role.  She's dead lol


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> Frankly, I'm astonished to be back, and I really can't be fucked to actually give a shit who wins.



Yep Law needs to die .


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm far too sexy to die.

So come on Platty boy, who should I drunk drive tonight?


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2011)

Use drunk driver on Jess


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Law said:


> I'm far too sexy to die.
> 
> So come on Platty boy, who should I drunk drive tonight?



What's the point in announcing a busdrive?

But whatever someone needs to smoke soultaker as well.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

You would pick the recipient, I would pick the target. 

I chose SoulTaker last night.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> What's the point in announcing a busdrive?
> 
> But whatever someone needs to smoke soultaker as well.



Law can pretty much protect someone by drunk driving them with himself

If I recall correctly, his ability only said actions meant for Player A will apply to Player B.  The opposite will not happen so it works as good as protection.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Unless I'm mistaken of course lol


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Law can pretty much protect someone by drunk driving them with himself
> 
> If I recall correctly, his ability only said actions meant for Player A will apply to Player B.  The opposite will not happen so it works as good as protection.




**


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

Gotta go to do stuff in real life now, will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Legend (Sep 8, 2011)

Aww damn im dead

Friday if you need a replacement, could i come back


/dead


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

*Friday* should cripple Law. If I'm not mistaken, *Ishmael* has a cripple, too. he should cripple Vash.

or vice versa.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vash]*

I have my doubts on this lynch cause he helped us with an indy, is LB always mafia? /mafianewb


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 8, 2011)

Whoa I wake up to see I'm being wagoned :S and all we have to go on so far is that I targeted Distance last night?

Yes I targeted Distance last night. My role works like this. I target someone and Friday gives me back a colored name.

So far I've on hit town and Indies or else I would have been more active in the lynches.

I used it on Awesome first night and his name came up green 
I used it on Shin second night and it came up green
I missed using it on the third night phase because it ended early
I used it on Distance last night

I'm not mafia if you guys could investigate me before you kill me you'd see that.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 8, 2011)

Damn, you guys do post like hell.  

Reading last few pages.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> Whoa I wake up to see I'm being wagoned :S and all we have to go on so far is that I targeted Distance last night?
> 
> Yes I targeted Distance last night. My role works like this. I target someone and Friday gives me back a colored name.
> 
> ...



Awesome wasn't town.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 8, 2011)

On the first night that is the result I got, then all the talk about paranoid cops and stuff made my kinda doubt my information.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

then why did you get the wrong result on Awesome and the right result on the others?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> then why did you get the wrong result on Awesome and the right result on the others?



Check Awesome's abilities.

He can make himself appear Town, like when I used nudes on him on day 1.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 8, 2011)

How am I supposed to know :S

I thought I was getting paranoid results at first but then when Trib died and I saw her ability I was thinking mafia had something similar to that ability. Those are the only two ideas I have right now. All in all I never really trusted my info after Awesome flipped mafia. Which is one of the reasons I never really pushed for any lynches based on my info.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 8, 2011)

Alright, it seems everyone is going with:
*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

well fuck. this is different.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't do anything wrong other than doubt myself after seeing how people turned on Shin for being wrong.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2011)

Their are a few new pages but I'll give a tidbit of info. If Plat is mafia he comes up innocent to investigations. So either he is town or a godfather. I just know he shows up innocent.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

So you are admitting to being the mafia cop soul taker ?


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 8, 2011)

There seem to be so many ways in this game to corrupt information it's kinda scary. I dunno how you guys just throw out the info you get when being wrong means getting lynched the next phase.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So you are admitting to being the mafia cop soul taker ?



The mafia cop is most likely a role cop. I was able to investigate you and see that you were innocent nothing more and nothing less. I didn't know that Law had already come in and maimed you. I would have shown up sooner. If I were the mafia cop I would have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> The mafia cop is most likely a role cop. I was able to investigate you and see that you were innocent nothing more and nothing less. I didn't know that Law had already come in and maimed you. I would have shown up sooner. If I were the mafia cop I would have kept my mouth shut.



I...think I raped him.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah and fuck you for doing that Law.


I feel dirty .


----------



## Hawk (Sep 9, 2011)

...My role dun got raped


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

I guess this is a bad time for activity no one even responded to me. This kinda sucks.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 9, 2011)

I was getting a pretty scummy read from Vash and Thdyingbreed last phase, so pretty ok with this wagon. Also I see Law's become some kind of zombie serial rapist 

*[Vote Lynch Thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2011)

Who to re-direct.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

Law you're really having a good time aren't you? A BP Indie that maims and busdrives.

Lynching you was like the only way to kill you.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2011)

Right from the start of the game, I just wanted to have some fun.

After Town lynched me via "apathy", I just don't really care anymore.

Was surprised to be revived, and as far as I can tell- I can only be lynched.

So what else should I be doing? If people want to spend a day phase lynching me again, have at it


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 9, 2011)

if a vigi wants to handle Vash, let him. I like the option Law just gave us. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Law]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 9, 2011)

Not gonna lie - being revealed indie, blatantly acting anti-town, and completely getting away with it as Hama in the Avatar game was brilliant. It's an experience everypony should have.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> if a vigi wants to handle Vash, let him. I like the option Law just gave us.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Law]*



Godspeed, my son.

But if I'm not lynched, I maim you tomorrow. Cause you have a bad attitude.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 9, 2011)

Law said:


> Godspeed, my son.
> 
> But if I'm not lynched, I maim you tomorrow. Cause you have a bad attitude.



I just revealed as a townie stalker. I don't plan to live that long. and if I do, you'll of maimed one of the last hopes.

you'll almost certainly be lynched.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 9, 2011)

ideally what should happen is Friday should maim Law and thus change him to a useless survivor.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2011)

Ideally what you should do is get off my balls, and when I ask the thread who to maim - tell me.

But it's looking like you would've told me to maim an innocent man, like you're lynching one.

So, really...fuck off mate. You have much bigger problems than me, I promise.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I guess it's the nature of this game to do more than just try to clear my name but it seems I have to give the masses someone else to concentrate on. 

I only really have two targets other than Shin who everyone has been watching since Day 1

*1) ThDyingBreed*

He was operating almost the same as Awesome was now I know to do that would be stupid and I'm not saying he is but he could have slipped up. He came in posted solely the below and left. Mafia jumping on a wagon with no work required if I ever saw it. We already got burned with Awesome who actually killed himself we would have never known if that didn't happen.



Thdyingbreed said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Vash TS]*
> 
> Hopefully your right about this one.



Not even sure how many mafia are on my wagon. ETT did all the work for them to vote and never come back and claim sleep/busy or what every other excuse. 

There is also Sharkskin who did the same.



Shark Skin said:


> *[Vote lynch Vash TS]*



Simply a vote then he left. He did the same last phase he's keeping just within the post count to not get mod blocked. He's been trying to fly under the radar.

I have no info on either of the above other than their previous actions. 

Lastly we have Law the indiependent.

He doesn't have a bus drive he has a drunk drive.

[Buff] ? With a nice body like this, all attacks used on SonnyBillWilliams fail.
[Nudes] ? May strip a person of their abilities every day phase.
*[Drunk Driver] ? May switch Player A with Player B during the night phase so that all abilities that were meant for Player A will hit Player B.*

Basically who ever you guys tell him to target is a sure kill for mafia if they attempt to kill Law. The only person he's protecting is himself not the person he's driving with they become the target.

He knows that and never corrected Mystic.



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Law can pretty much protect someone by drunk driving them with himself
> 
> If I recall correctly, his ability only said actions meant for Player A will apply to Player B.  The opposite will not happen so it works as good as protection.





Law said:


> **


**


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2011)

> [Drunk Driver] – May switch Player A with Player B during the night phase so that all abilities that were meant for Player A will hit Player B.
> 
> Basically who ever you guys tell him to target is a sure kill for mafia if they attempt to kill Law. The only person he's protecting is himself not the person he's driving with they become the target.
> 
> He knows that and never corrected Mystic.



Hmm, Vash - not sure how dumb you think people are, but I don't think anyone is dumb enough to read my ability and then come to the conclusion you have.

If I choose you to be Player A and myself to be Player B, then any attack meant for you hits me...therefore nullifying the attack. And that's all that happens. They can't target me to get to you.

I didn't correct Mystic because she was right. She had things worked out a bit better than you, I'm afraid.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

You can choose who player A and player B is. You can basically do what ever you want when you send the actions.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> You can choose who player A and player B is. You can basically do what ever you want when you send the actions.



Of course I can.

What's your point? I am open to suggestions 

If you could somehow prove you're a real Town investigator, I could give you "pseudo-bulletproof" for the rest of the game.

But with your sudden after-burner launch into me, right after ETT votes me makes me think his wagon on you is a good one.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 9, 2011)

Law is baiting Vash well

I might change my vote if this follows


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

Well TBH I was working on that post for a long time going thought the posts so far took a little time. When I actually posted it I saw other people had posted and as I said before you posted the most this phase so I had the most stuff on you. Directly attacking a player like you when I have any other options is kinda silly on my part.

You know full well I have no way to prove I'm a town investigator. I'm currently getting lynched and I'm trying to stay alive is all I'm doing. You could give me "psuedo bullet proof" for a night. With all this talk and your ability out in the open they could just send something else at you and that would be the last night you protect anyone.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2011)

Well shit bra. Indiscriminate maiming is going to fuck us up. Please play protown for now and have your fun later Law. We could use you.

Who chopped my fucking balls off? My role was cool, I just wish some info would have arisen from it. 

@ST
Woah there's a fuck load of info acquiring roles in this game. Quit targetting townies and get some mafia. No doubt someone is paranoid since my role was the real deal as far as investigation goes and there can't be too many real deals out there.

@ETT
I wish bra. I used two kills. Both were one-shots. One was from my role and the other was from Jessica(Buto Rengoob's) Jack of Trades so the supply has been exhausted unless there's someone out there that can replenish one-shots....oh wait...there was...I had him put in the chair...sorry. 

Aside from night actions, a lot of interactions in this game have been town on town (kinky) or SonnyB rape and >.> murder. Makes me think the mafia aren't really all that active.

*[Vote Execute Vash TS]*

Forensic roles are never mistaken and cannot be fooled.


EDIT: Wait a sec. Is your role forensic as in tracks the victim or tracks the assailant?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> Well TBH I was working on that post for a long time going thought the posts so far took a little time. When I actually posted it I saw other people had posted and as I said before you posted the most this phase so I had the most stuff on you. Directly attacking a player like you when I have any other options is kinda silly on my part.
> 
> You know full well I have no way to prove I'm a town investigator. I'm currently getting lynched and I'm trying to stay alive is all I'm doing.



Valiant effort, but it's not going to happen.

If you're really Town, your fury would be directed at a lone stalker who decided his information on you was good enough to out himself for.

Lucky for him, if you flip Mafia, and he was right- he gets protected.
If you flip Town, and he continues to give me attitude, there's no telling what might happen.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

I have no rage, like I said before I'm just trying to stay alive. The reason I'm not trying get ETT lynched is because he has a useful role that can help town. He got some info there was a mix up and I gave what I think is a suitable explanation. 

I already explained to everyone and ETT why he got the info that I targeted Distance.

My question is why are you trying to play me against ETT and thretening to maim another useful town role.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 9, 2011)

Law said:


> Valiant effort, but it's not going to happen.
> 
> If you're really Town, your fury would be directed at a lone stalker who decided his information on you was good enough to out himself for.
> 
> ...



my attitude towards you led to me confirming my suspicion on Vash and making you look more pro-town. so it was all good in the end 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Vash TS]*

this is it, guys.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2011)

@ETT
I asked earlier. Does your role track the victim or the assailant?
If someone was roleblocking/attacking/investigating Distance It would show up too is why I'm asking. However if you tracked Distance and learned of his assailants then there is ZERO doubt.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*

Unless anyone can provide a stronger lynch candidate.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 9, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> @ETT
> I asked earlier. Does your role track the victim or the assailant?
> If someone was roleblocking/attacking/investigating Distance It would show up too is why I'm asking. However if you tracked Distance and learned of his assailants then there is ZERO doubt.



I only know that Vash targeted him.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh crap I just had the best idea ever to save us from everything. 

Friday, maim Law. You copied his abilities you can maim him. Simples problem solved.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Vash]*

Hoping we would get a mafia this time.

And I'm wondering, why did the ETT role did not killed anyone last night?

Also, the reviver should have revived James' role(town reviver) instead. We could have 2 revives instead.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*


SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Oh crap I just had the best idea ever to save us from everything.
> 
> Friday, maim Law. You copied his abilities you can maim him. Simples problem solved.





Princess Ivy said:


> *[Vote lynch Vash]*
> 
> Hoping we would get a mafia this time.
> 
> ...


That would require thinking.


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 9, 2011)

Meh, my role is dead. Anyway, going to jump on this not evident wagon.

*[Vote lynch Vash TS]*


----------



## Chibason (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah after reading through I'll go with this

*[Vote Lynch VashTS]*


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

*rofl fail*



*>.>:* T.T

*>.> *attempted to kill *[???]*, but failed.​


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh >.>, Who did you tried to kill?


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

This game takes the cake for most failed kills.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2011)

True dat son.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 9, 2011)

Seems like not much happened since I left  

*[Vote lynch Vash] *
If I hadn't already...


----------



## Blaze (Sep 9, 2011)

I would love to know how many roles are actually bulletproof after the game.

Crazy stuff.


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2011)

ok so jessica said law should strip me to see my role even though I sad pll will get rapped and aw comes back


plat thinks im stupid for bring bullet proofbulletproof bus driver because hes not exactly town even though almost all of the fucking townies who died are inactivfags.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

Well since it's all but decided it was fun guys. I won't be around to see the end of the phase.

Au revoir.

Hey ETT you should probably say any good byes you have also.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol inb4 the same player keeps getting attacked


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2011)

inb4itwaslaw

seriusly guys law seems willing to play protown I mean hes on a goddamn leash we know exactly what he can do  instead of wasting a fucking superkill on him lets jsut tell him who to maime seems alot easier


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

_Incoming Day Action_


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

*Petty Punch*



*LegendaryBeauty: **insert essay about Tsunade*

*blacklusterseph004: *lol, fodder

*LegendaryBeauty: *You incompetent bitch.

*LegendaryBeauty* stomps *blacklusterseph004* (EnterTheTao)​
*Blacklusterseph004*
*[Stalker]* ? Somewhat of a lurker, during the night phase blacklusterseph004 may follow someone and find out whom they targeted during the night phase.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

Well that made me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2011)

I laughed because of lb then I saw he was town then I was upset then I saw his role then I laughed again


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 9, 2011)

A successful kill look at that shit. That's how it's done Blaze.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> How am I supposed to know :S
> 
> I thought I was getting paranoid results at first but then when Trib died and I saw her ability I was thinking mafia had something similar to that ability. Those are the only two ideas I have right now. All in all I never really trusted my info after Awesome flipped mafia. Which is one of the reasons I never really pushed for any lynches based on my info.


*closed mouth zaru cookie monster smily*
So.... a paranoid cop can get incorrect results, as well as their being abilities that make people appear innocent besides a godfather having it?  Friday, my head hurts.


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2011)

so in the write up last night lb  is mafia and vash just showed us hes LB

*[vote lynch vash]*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2011)

Vash, that's a pretty shakey defense man.  This bagon actually has substance to it.  Also.  Way to confirm you're LB, Vash.  *[Vote Lynch Vash TS] *

Law scares me.  His utter apathy while not aggressive towards us could still end with us taking collateral damage.  I dunno posters that well, but this SBW guy seems kind of a douche. .


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 9, 2011)

Roflcopter ran out of fuel and Vash confirmed himself.

Two fails for the price of one


----------



## Blaze (Sep 9, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> A successful kill look at that shit. That's how it's done Blaze.


I know who was attacked the last action that failed but it was not me that was in any of it so if you want to talk big you're talking to the wrong guy.


I'm actually not happy at all with the way the game is going. Too many townies dead.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

And possibly some more mod-kills too


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 9, 2011)

The problem is people who signed up then get modkilled. Of the 20 something people dead a bit less than half are modkills. It's fucking ridiculous. Something has got to give.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 9, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> The problem is people who signed up then get modkilled. Of the 20 something people dead a bit less than half are modkills. It's fucking ridiculous. Something has got to give.



Yeah, well something has given. Town's been absolutely decimated.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 9, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah, well something has given. Town's been absolutely decimated.



Are you town Shark Skin?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 9, 2011)

I was a lurker...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

How strangely appropriate, don't you think BLS lol


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I dunno posters that well, but this SBW guy seems kind of a douche. .



Yoooooooooooooooo, what you sayin' son?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 9, 2011)

so it seems vash is truly mafia? *[vote lynch vash]*


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 9, 2011)

cubey --> platinum --> vash
law --> vash
jessica --> platinum --> vash
platinum --> vash
ishamael --> vash
tdb --> vash
shark skin --> vash
samavarti --> vash
sbw --> vash
geijutsu --> vash
kaitou --> vash
belph --> tdb
vash --> law
shin --> vash
tgoobaki --> vash
ivy --> vash
blaze --> vash
fakepeace --> vash
chibason --> vash
gaia --> vash
hammer --> vash
agmaster --> vash
james --> vash

vash - 21 votes (cubey, law, jessica, platinum, ishamael, tdb, shark skin, samavarti, sbw, geijutsu, kaitou, shin, tgoobaki, ivy, blaze, fakepeace, chibason, gaia, hammer, agmaster, james)
tdb - 1 vote (belph)
law - 1 vote (vash)


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

*Lets all be like Tsunade*



*Ishamael:* You so cool. I wanna be like you. And those tits.

*Ishamael has copied LegendaryBeauty. *​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

There's a Tsunade playing this game?


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 9, 2011)

I will assume that with Tsunade he means Lb, right?


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh god my role was useless and Friday's a troll.


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2011)

[*Vote lynch FakePeace*]


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 9, 2011)

Friday said:


> [
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



you bitch. 



Vash TS said:


> Well that made me feel a whole lot better.





Oh well.

I die for the town 

cya guys.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, this lynch is good.

Btw, anyone else find Thdyingbreed and Blackluster scummy this game?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> There's a Tsunade playing this game?


Good question.  Friday, why is a non role being being copied?
Darth; U mad, bro?


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 9, 2011)

Go Ish go


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

I meant lb 

And Darth, you died from inactivity.


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Good question.  Friday, why is a non role being being copied?
> Darth; U mad, bro?



I'm disappoint actually.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 9, 2011)

oh hey friday, im gonna unsubscribe from this thread now, but can you pm me when aznkuchikichick gets killed? kthx


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> oh hey friday, im gonna unsubscribe from this thread now, but can you pm me when aznkuchikichick gets killed? kthx



Sure doesn't sound like something that could have been asked in a PM.

Thanks for dead posting for no reason.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

Well that sure cleared up a lot lol


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

*Sex 101*



*Friday:* Have you been bad today?

*SonnyBillWilliams:* Very bad. Is that a present for me you have wrapped in your boxers?

*Friday: *It's all yours baby, but I'm going to have to strip you down to your socks first. I want to make you moan and scream when I touch you all over? till you can?t take it any more.

*SonnyBillWilliams:* Stick it in my mouth, pllleease!!

*Friday:* I sure will.

*SonnyBillWilliams: *Do you want to cum on me?

*Friday: *Hell fucking yes.

*Friday *has came all over SonnyBillWilliams stripped *SonnyBillWiliams* of his abilities.​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

Why do I get the impression you had fun doing that write-up Friday lol


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2011)

That writeup....I, I just....nevermind carry on....


----------



## Frosch (Sep 9, 2011)

The SBW role writeups are getting more risque by the second


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope you guys aren't reading this thread at work.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope you didn't write that while you were at work lol


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

Nah I'm in my room and my roommate is gone


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

Smooth operator


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Saturday (Sep 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Vash ]*

Nice writeups bro


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*

And with that i have to leave, got business to attend to.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2011)

At least now. I won't see myself in anymore write ups. Makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 9, 2011)

Well this write up kinda helped me to understand why SonnyB choose Gooba Moon instead of LB, all makes sense now.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 9, 2011)

That last Write-up wasn't all that shocking...at least not _coming_ from Friday


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2011)

Well it's abit shocking when you are the guy who the role is named after.



Now pretty much everyone thinks I am a stripping sexual fiend...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

Now its *Friday's* turn to molest everyone


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2011)

Friday Do mystic (Literally ), I bet he would be all like  but deep inside he would all be like


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*

Seems to be claiming the LB killer.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

Well SBW, seeing as how the *~Mystic Serenade~* role is already dead.  That is not possible

Unless you fancy seeing a write-up about how *Friday* molested *Awesome*


----------



## Saturday (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm happy Azn got my role. I feel like our playing styles are similar so it wouldn't be too hard for her to win with it.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 9, 2011)

Something told me not to go back and read that write-up you all were talking about. 

So graphic. And now I'm glad I did. 

Anyway, any particular suspects?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

Something tells me you haven't read further back than that write up lol


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 9, 2011)

That's because I haven't. 

I clicked last page when I entered the thread.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

That reminds me that I haven't actually voted yet

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 9, 2011)

*Friday* should strip *SonnyB* again next dayphase


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> *Friday* should strip *SonnyB* again next dayphase


You're naughty.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 9, 2011)

More yuri and less yaoi


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> More yuri and less yaoi



What can I say? The women here value themselves too highly. I am just a slut apparently


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2011)

We still lynching Vash? Someone please catch me up, I am not in a proper state of mind


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, Vash is confirmed LB and mafia for sure. This is a good lynch.


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

im really high and about to start drinking in 15 minutes.. so its hard to get a votecount.. can someone note who was modblocked yesterday and then do a vote count history for me. i can end the phase that way. PLease


----------



## Saturday (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll take care of it Friday


----------



## Saturday (Sep 9, 2011)

Hammer and Fear were mod blocked last time
Alive: (34)
2.Agmaster > Vash
6.Belphegoob > TDB
7.blacklusterseph004 > Vash
8.Blaze > Vash
9.Butō Rengoob > Vash
10.Chibason > Vash
17.FakePeace > Vash
18.Fear 
19.Geijutsu > Vash
20.Gogeta Sphyer 
21.Gaia Moon > Vash
23.Greenbeast > Vash
24.hammer > vash
28.Ishamael > Vash
29.Jessicα > Platinum > Vash
31.Jαmes > Vash
32.Kaitou > Vash 
35.Laix 
36.Law [SonnyBillWilliams] > Vash
41.Narcissus 
43.Platinum > Vash
47.Samavarti > Vash
48.Shark Skin > Vash
49.Shin - Zangetsu
50.Shota Cubey > Platinum > Vash
51.SonnyBillWilliams > Vash
52.SoulTaker 
55.Tempest Phantom
56.Tgoobaki > Vash
57.thdyingbreed > Vash
58.The_Unforgiven
60.Vash TS > Law > Vash
61.~Mystic Serenade~ > Vash
EnterTheTao > Vash > Law > Vash > Dead
Princess Ivy > Vash

25 Vash(Law, Platinum, Ishamael, TDB, Jessica, SS, Samarti, Cubey, SBW, Geijutsu, Kaitou, Vash,  Tgoobaki, Ivy, Blaze, Fakepeace, Chiba, Moon, GB, Buto, BLS, MS, James, Hammer, agmaster)
1 TDB (Bel)

EDIT: I hope this is the right format you want the votes in


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2011)

meh.. ill just end this when im more sober. sorry guys.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

Can't blame you Friday, a wise decision lol


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 10, 2011)

I understand, I'm sorta drunk myself


----------



## Hawk (Sep 10, 2011)

Take your time Frifri  

Had fun?


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 10, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Are you town Shark Skin?



Yes, I had already been asked. And its true, if anyone thinks that's a bs post. Town's performance in this game has been shit. Honestly I'm not satisfied with my performance in this game. But what can you do, it happens.


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2011)

*Sacrifices and more*



*Narcissus:* I will use you for my own selfish power 

*LegendaryBeauty:* Typical of a man to do this to a woman.

*Narcissus *has sacrificed *LegendaryBeauty* (Vash TS) in order to receive an ability.

-----------------------

*Chibason: *There's something fishy about you.

*Awesome:* No there isn't, I'm awesome. 

*Chibason *neutered and killed *Awe**some* (~Mystic Serenade~).​
*LegendaryBeauty*
*[Godfather]* - Will be the one to submit the night actions of her mafia team. She may only submit the actions once per night phase, so she must be extra careful. If she dies, anyone else in the faction can send in the night actions.
*[Azula]* – Will show up innocent to all types of investigations.
*[Boa Hancock]* – As she has her legendary beauty, all normal attacks fail on her.
*[One-Shot Tsunade]* – Can focus a lot of chakra onto her fist and unleash a punch to kill a player. May only be used once in the game. This ability may go through all types of defenses.

*Awesome*
*[Dumb Troll]* – Every night phase, Awesome can invent an ability and give it to a player of his choice. The ability must be approved by the mod (aka, it can’t be too hax). Awesome cannot submit the ability as a draft, so he must be sure it is specific and good enough before submitting it. The ability cannot be given to any player inside the faction. The ability that they invent must be one-shot.


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome was converted into the dark red faction.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm looking at something 

Yo Fri, can you post the Shark Skin role again, I can't find it.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 10, 2011)

So with Vash dead, who do we go after now?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 10, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> So with Vash dead, who do we go after now?



You can go after Law.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 10, 2011)

How much time do we have left?


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2011)

Voting is locked. I just need someone to make a proof vote count or you can wait till I do it myself. I barely have time to be sociable on a forum anymore >.>


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm dead but yea lol

2.Agmaster -> Vash TS
6.Belphegoob -> Thdyingbreed 
7.blacklusterseph004 -> Vash TS 
8.Blaze -> Vash TS
9.Butō Rengoob -> Vash TS 
10.Chibason -> Vash TS 
17.FakePeace -> Vash TS 
18.Fear
19.Geijutsu -> Vash TS
20.Sphyer 
21.Gaia Moon -> Vash TS
23.Greenbeast -> Vash TS
24.hammer -> Vash TS
28.Ishamael -> Vash TS
29.Jessicα -> Platinum -> Vash TS
31.Jαmes -> Vash TS
32.Kaitou -> Vash TS
35.Laix 
36.Law -> Vash TS
41.Narcissus 
43.Platinum -> Vash TS
47.Samavarti -> Vash TS
48.Shark Skin -> Vash TS
49.Shin - Zangetsu
50.Cubey -> Platinum -> Vash TS
51.SonnyBillWilliams -> Vash TS
52.SoulTaker 
55.Tempest Phantom -> Vash TS
56.Tgoobaki -> Vash TS
57.thdyingbreed -> Vash TS
58.The_Unforgiven

If my vote count is correct, countless self-votes and Thdyingbreed dies

Also these people didn't meet posting requirements unless I'm mistaken:

Butō Rengoob 
FakePeace 
Fear 
Sphyer 
Laix 
The_Unforgiven

Fear is to be mod-killed today


----------



## Saturday (Sep 10, 2011)

Darth said:


> [*Vote lynch FakePeace*]





Friday said:


> I meant lb
> 
> And Darth, you died from inactivity.



Darth is dead so I don't think his vote counts.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 10, 2011)

Well then, missed that in the OP

Thdyingbreed then

Edit: My bad for the dead posting guys


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

Shin voted for Shin?


----------



## Chibason (Sep 10, 2011)

Just to add to that Vote By Mystic---

FakePeace & Thydyingbreed would both have 2 votes, since they technically voted for themselves by way of Vast dying...

Edit: True, what GB said. So FP only has one vote.

*Thydyingbreed would have Majority with 2 votes. *


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 10, 2011)

Actually Shin was disallowed from saying the word lynch I believe since his vote wasn't in the proper format and I actually put that in as a self-vote.  I'll go fix that


----------



## Fear (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't actually know why I sign-up for games then be inactive. Bit of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) move right there.

Sorry for the inactivity, but I request being mod killed please. Too busy hosting my own game (I can't even do that nowadays) and other shit in real life.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay posting this encase I get lynched.

Lynch Shin-Zangetsu next phase I'm ETT, if I'm lynched that will confirm it. 

He is the one I targeted, and he was protected by the mafia, and there's no way he would be protected unless he was an important mafia role.

If I'm not lynched doctor's make sure you protect me.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the game Friday LONG LIVE THE EVIL GROUP OF EVIL!!!

/dead


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 10, 2011)

Wait shouldn't Platinum technically have 3 votes? Since Cubey and Jessica both voted for him, before changing there vote's to Vash. 

Now that she's dead wouldn't it go back to there previous one's and Platinum have 3 because of the self vote and majority?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 10, 2011)

Aw.. That means I derped a lot in this game


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone who votes for a dead person votes for themselves. Anyone who votes for no one but posts twice votes for themselves. Anyone who votes for no lynch votes for themselves. It's an endless cycle of voting for yourself.

Anyways, thdyingbreed (EnterTheTao) was lynched. He is a night vigi, green-colored. I cannot make a fancy write up right now but the night phase has ended.

With school starting up, and this being the first weekend back on campus, I don't have as much time to host the game, but since it's ending soon I will continue to do so (plus the weekend is over ). Also, the inactivity is unmotivating 

Thanks.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 10, 2011)

Sigh was what a lame way to lose this game by one vote .

Anyway's that confirms what I said lynch Shin. Thanks for the game Friday.

/dead


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 10, 2011)

did my bomb go off yet and who did it kill

yo friday/mod, send me azn's role pleeaaaseee<3


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

*Fear (Kue) has been modkilled.*

*Kue*
*[Hated Townie]* – Shows up guilty to all types of investigations.


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

*Friday *kills *Stunna*(Ishamael).

*Soultaker* kills *Cokie the Clown *(Blaze).

*Narcissus* attempts to kill *(???) *but fails.

*Ishamael * attempts goes through Chibason's (blacklusterph004) defense, and kills him.​
*Chibason*
*[Vigilante Sonny Chiba]* ? Achieving stardom for his martial artist skill, he can kill one person every day phase.
*[Madara's Mask]* - Chibason has crafted a replica of Tobi's Mask. He may use it to block one attack, but after he is attacked once, it shatters.

*Stunna*
*[Stunner]* ? Wanting to prove himself in mafia games, Stunna may take over as the day vigilante once the main vigilante dies.
*[Back-Up Bros]* ? Stunna may communicate with Gooba Moon.

*Cokie the Clown*
*[Clown defense]* ? Cokie will redirect the first attack used on him as it?s a joke.
*[Clown Words]* ? During the day phase, Cokie can forbid a player from saying a certain word for the rest of the game. If they say that word, they will smile to death. The word cannot be said anywhere in the post.
*[Clowning]* - Cokie the Clown is masons with >.> because they both like clowns  

*Day Phase 6 Begins​*


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting, lol at the Cokie role 

Shame we lost Chiba


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

I can end the game 

Incoming shit


----------



## Saturday (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol clowning

So who we lynching?

Shin?

Wait is he still alive? 0_o


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 12, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Friday *kills *Stunna*(Ishamael).
> 
> *Soultaker* kills *Cokie the Clown *(Blaze).
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
at least my role took some people down before he died
also lol at the Clowning thing
and what was my role's win condition
dead//


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Friday said:


> *I can end the game *
> 
> Incoming shit



What?


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

I know.. 25 people alive or so and I can end the game .

There were so many mafia members xD


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2011)

Friday said:


> I know.. 25 people alive or so and I can end the game .
> 
> There were so many mafia members xD



lol really?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

/Waits for write-up 

This should be interesting whatever it is.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Typing on a phone is hard, guys


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Think everyone's waiting for the epic write-up


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2011)

Rainbow Dash!


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 12, 2011)

*drumbeats*


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh god the suspense


----------



## Darth (Sep 12, 2011)

Did I get modkilled?

Oh well.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 12, 2011)

Dude, if the game ends now I will be upset....


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, Rainbow Dash :33

Seriously though this is impossible the screen is so tiny bluh


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

I just want to see what kind of clusterfuck happened to warrant an end to the game


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 12, 2011)

This is the 2nd time I've accidentally unsubscribed the thread, time to go get to an actual comp


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Bel           .


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

12 mafia
11 townies
1 SK
1 Independent.

I'm sure I counted right.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2011)

Well if we had a role list we could check...


----------



## Chibason (Sep 12, 2011)

Are all 12 Mafia on the same damn team?!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2011)

*Independent muscle flex*


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay so write-up or what? *confused*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the game Friday. I need to spread rep.

/dead


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

*And the Winners are...*



*So basically what happened is, mafia started out w/ 10 people, 1 independent mafia member who was still part of the mafia, and then two others who were town but could defect to mafia for certain conditions. 3 more mafia members were recruited because of Gogeta's fusion and Ishamael's copy ability D: and town was seriously towning >.>*

*Winners:*
*Mafia Wins*
Greenbeast (AznKuchikiChick)
Hidden Nin (Shin - Zangetsu)
Buto Rengoob (Jessica)
AznKuchikiChick (SonnyBillWilliams)
Platinum (Gaia Moon)
Ishamael (Belphegoob)
SonnyBillWilliams (Law)
Law (James)
SoulTaker (Tgoobaki)
Fear (Samavarti)
Rafaella (Greenbeast)
Narcissus (Geijutsu)
Legend (Agmaster)
Friday (Kaitou)

*Survivors:*
>.> (Chibason)
Gooba Moon (Platinum)
Jessica (hammer)
Shota (Buto Rengoob)
Vash TS (Cubey)
Blaze (Tempest Phantom)
The_Unforgiven (SoulTaker)
Tgoobaki (Narcissus)
thdyingbreed (Sphyer)
Insignia (Fakepeace)
Distance (Shark Skin)
Sphyer (Laix)

Role List:
Game here
​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 12, 2011)

*[Vote MVP AznKuchikiChick]*

You're my savior for winning this game


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

My role wasn't useless  

And I won  

Good job team, it was interesting knowing who you all are but not being able to communicate ;_____; 

Awesome roles Frifri


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

Sphyer died near the beginning of the game = SonnyB joined the mafia.
Gogeta (the role) fused Shin-Z and Jessica, and they were both attacked (Shin attacked Jessica at some point) and they both joined the mafia.
Belphegoob copied Shin-Z and was attacked, so him and ~Mystic Serenade~ joined the mafia. Total of 5 recruits instead of 2.

A lot of towning.. I modkilled at least 10 people for inactivity.. those were the type of things that cost town the game, despite there being a big mafia.. do note that the game started with 61 players, a small independent faction with a win condition to cut down the size of all players, and an SK mason group.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2011)

> Law
> [Nexus Lawyer] – He can talk his way out of everything and is always right. All abilities used on him are redirected onto a random player outside of his mafia.
> [Liar] – As lawyers usually do, Law can write up a fake write-up (in the way I write write-ups, of course) and submit it to the mod. Can only be used once at any point in the game.
> [Innocent] - May make a player of his choice look innocent in either the day phase or night phase (cannnot be used two phases back to back).





Did James alter a write-up?


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 12, 2011)

> [Assassin-In-Training] – Hired by the mafia and playing pro-town, Hidden Nin will receive a name from the assassin in charge of him. Hidden Nin will then be responsible for rallying to get someone lynched. If that person is lynched, Hidden Nin obtains a kill that can be used at any time.
> [Judas] – Hidden Nin may be part of town, but if he is attacked or lynched, the lynch will show up as if it fails and Hidden Nin will join the mafia.



This role was the bane of town. 

Gogeta fused Shin and Jessica which made two mafia once Shin killed Jessica

Then Belph copied that role and was attacked which brought himself and Mystic over. 

Good game guys

*[Vote MVP Shin]*

For making everyone suspicious enough of him to copy that damm role.


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, the whole Awesome being announced town thing was a fake write up made by awesome.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 12, 2011)

Law said:


> Did James alter a write-up?


 The one that said Awesome was Town was when it was used. If he didn't kill himself...


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2011)

*[Vote MVP James]*

Did me proud.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

24'd  

Will rep you tomorrow Frifri


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 12, 2011)

It was a good game, even if I wasn't able to do much. =x

Also:
*[Vote MVP Shin]*


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

Big apology that I was inactive of the last few phases. College life > NF, especially the first few days. Now I'm just chillin 

+reps all around


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 12, 2011)

I was sure my role would have something to do with inactivity but it was still cool 

Great game Friday


----------



## Chibason (Sep 12, 2011)

I for one find this ending completely unsatisfactory.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the game.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 12, 2011)

Belph <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

*[Vote MVP Belph]*

For obvious reasons.

I think you made the mafia to large for the number of potential roles they had defecting Friday. I would go with two mafia's in any game with over fifty players.

Although the town really towned 

Loved the role though, dat troll trio


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the game friday
i loved my role's serial killer clown faction
*[vote MVP AznKuchikiChick]*
she did a good job as jester


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice to see my role was a useful one 

*[Vote MVP Shin]*

He played pretty well with that role, and convinced everyone he was town except for a few people can't believe my attack made him join the mafia .

Mafia's win condition was a little easy though should of been two eliminate the town.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2011)

Chibason said:


> I for one find this ending completely unsatisfactory.



Quit clowning around, Chiba.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

I seriously loved my role  

And getting the random abilities each night xD~ 

*[MVP Shin] *

He played well!


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Winners:**Mafia Wins*
> SonnyBillWilliams (Law)​


 
>.>
Why was he even revived.... 
<.<


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2011)

>.> said:


> >.>
> Why was he even revived....
> <.<


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 12, 2011)

i want to be in a mafia with everyone who's roles made up the mafia for this game 
well done winners 
lol gb winning with my role


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2011)

Friday can you give us the QT link?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

I had an elaborate scheme to win. Everything went better than expected in my plan and Shin and Jess followed through without us even having to attack them. That made things a lot easier 

And your role was awesome Law. I would have solo'd the game if the fucking asshole didn't put a word limit on me. 

Who was that?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2011)

Law said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cuz Jessica wasn't really Town?_
> 
> 
> 
> .....


 
-checks-
Oh.. the Jessica role was scum, as well. 

Why would I be mad ?


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

Mafia was covert as fuck. Awesome didn't believe in them at first (can someone post the QT but after the first day I knew they had it.


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

Jessica was town


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Jessica
[Innocent Girl] – Tired of being mafia, the player behind Jessica will be confirmed as pro-town by the mod at the beginning of the game.

 

How did she even revive Law?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2011)

Jessica the player did, I was told. Nvm, I guess someone trolled me when I asked why I was revived, lol


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

She got an ability from Awesome (the role)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 12, 2011)

*Jessica* was indicating the role lol

Why hammer revived Law, you'll have to ask him


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah, makes sense. xD


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 12, 2011)

We actually had 2 more daykills to throw this phase and 4 nightkills, so seeing as I somehow managed to nail all your vigs by pure fluke all at once you basically had no chance :33

It's too bad we won before I had time to enact my master plan though 

Vash or Shin deserves MVP in my books. Vash for taking charge as godfather and not only keeping practically his entire mafia active, but even increasing his numbers above what he started with. He calls his death a derp, but he can hardly be blamed for the fact ETT checked him. And the results he got were exemplary, the victory was practically secured by the time I got there.

Shin for stringing town along and getting himself confirmed despite working to sabotage them at every turn, and for his Judas role getting mafia 4 converts, that was absolutely huge. Helped take charge of mafia too and just played well at every turn.

Honourable mention to Trib, she didn't get a chance to do much but still basically saw through everybody and prolly would've dominated if she'd played under the radar as normal. Looks like Awesome did some good work in the QT before I got there and Ivy pretty much read me like a book the whole game, so props to them too. 

*[Vote MVP Vash]*


----------



## Chibason (Sep 12, 2011)

Law said:


> Quit clowning around, Chiba.



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



But on a serious note, I enjoyed playing the Rofl role, and being teamed up with Blaze was cool. Seeing the Chibason Town Vigi role, especially the Madara's mask ability, meant a lot. This really was a fun game, and imho should have lasted longer. 

Thanks for the game, Friday. Congrats to the mafia. 

Ps- Fuck Inactifags


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

@Bel

I was actually scared the mafia was going to fall apart without me after I died. I was keeping everything together and then I thought my random death would throw everyone off. Luckily, everyone stayed just as active and did a great job.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 12, 2011)

Was anyone suspicious of me?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

You were pretty obvious GB tbqf >.>


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Was anyone suspicious of me?



I called you out as mafia before I realized you were in my mafia. I thought you were in an opposing faction


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

I liked my ability, and one day I'll be mafia as a role.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, *[vote MVP spyher]  *So what if I'm bias, I think LB had a good time of it.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah in the end, this was pretty much a top-tier mafia. It's honestly kind of ridiculous how we won the game with more people than we started. And the absurd amount of firepower we ended up getting, holy shit. But yeah between you, James and Vash, then later Shin and me, we were in good hands I'd say.

Also thanks a ton to Friday for hosting this, it was an excellent game all around. Sucks about the modkills, douches shouldn't be signing up for a game if they don't intend to play. And I really wanted to put my evil scheme into action D:

Also also thanks for masoning me with Trib again :33


----------



## Frosch (Sep 12, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Vash]*

To our Godfather!


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Shin]

*Told you guys not to kill us.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2011)

*sees Law wants to check QT's*

Last but not least....'sup Law?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Vote MVP Shin]
> 
> *Told you guys not to kill us.



I was just gonna sacrifice you anyway for some more firepower. I was surprised that we never needed to do that


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 12, 2011)

All I did was derped in the entire game. 
And my role was pretty amazing as well, and didn't even get the chance to use my one-shot. 

It sure is hard to win as a town in closed set up game

Well done, mafia


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 12, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Shin]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 12, 2011)

I find it amusing that 5 of my 6 scum suspects were correct in less than two full day phases.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 12, 2011)

Also I'm not afraid to talk to women! f my role


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I find it amusing that 5 of my 6 scum suspects were correct in less than two full day phases.



I wasn't scum when you suspected me.


----------



## Mitsuru (Sep 12, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> I wasn't scum when you suspected me.



Yeah, you were fused with Shin. Shin may have technically been town aligned, but he was playing for the mafia as per his role, which makes him scum, and you by association as well. So I'm claiming correctness there. My read was right 

anyways.

*[vote mvp shin]*


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

She was town until Shin got switched over. Shin was town even while fused for a short time.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope, as you can probably tell I was trying to get a hit on Shin after we fused roles, as that's what mafia wanted. I however, decided not to because I wasn't part of the mafia at that time.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 12, 2011)

lol no one posted the QTs yet?

Mafia: 

Troll Trio:


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Man, I posted so many tl;drs in the Mafia QT and none of the plans even got used


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 12, 2011)

been a great game. i never needed to step up at all because vash, shin, and belph did an amazing job leading the team, so did mystic actually. which was just as well what with my busyness irl. 

i'm having a hard time deciding who to vote for the mvp. shin did an amazing job tanking suspicion and accusations while deviously planning town's demise. but i also think awesome's shenanigans as fake townie could have given him free pass to the end of the game had he not quoted the word "fuck"  

*[vote mvp shin and awesome]* and yes i can vote for two people


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

I think my plan succeeded in the end. Not so sure since I missed a couple of things.

edit: Lol. I don't think anyone will trust me as confirmed townie again. I always find a way to do that as mafia


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

Game break up if anyone was interested:

43 Townies
10 Evil Group of Evil
1 Independent Evil Group of Evil
3 Troll Trio FC
2 Serial Killing Clowns
2 Survivors


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Also, let it be noted that not once did Shin or I betray the AD1A. Friendship is magic, everypony


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2011)

What's AD1A?


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Anti-Day 1 Alliance. Consists of Cubey, Platinum, Shin, Trib and me to keep us from getting knocked off early. And it appears from this game that the system works


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

Cubey was one of the main players to get day 1'd every day before. 

Him and Hiruzen.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol sucks for Cubey since he's a very strong player.

Hiruzen I may or may not have played a large role in getting lynched in Favefia >>


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah so this ended. The Goobikazi role was quite fitting, and ironic with me getting the role that hurt town if I was killed by town. Sucks that I died so early on, but great game Friday. Kudos to the winners ~


----------



## Blaze (Sep 13, 2011)

Well at least chiba survived at the end.

Well done. Shame Shin knew about the word otherwise...but I'm glad I got Awesome and others.

Me and Chiba talk:


I really enjoyed the word ability it was my first time using it. Thanks for the game, Friday.


----------



## God (Sep 13, 2011)

Overpowered ass mafia.

Thanks fo the game Fri.


----------



## God (Sep 13, 2011)

Good job on not betraying the AD1A, you two.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 13, 2011)

GODDAMMIT I GOT THE GODFATHER TOO

good game. 

*[VOTE MVP Vash]*

also thanks Friday for making my role an awesome one.


----------



## Friday (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for playing guys 

And the mafia wasn't overpowered.. Town was just inactive 

I only had to modblock mafia once and that was because Stunna was understandably inactive. Everyone else was a shame.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey i'm not THAT inactive in games  .

But whatevs my role was excellent .

Good game.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 13, 2011)

Narc's power prolly should've been a one-shot and Law maybe could've done without his announcement, but Shin played an excellent game to score mafia 4 recruits for the price of 1. Also town could've tried actually killing a few of us, that might've helped.

Easy to say in hindsight though, it's not like anyone could've known Gogeta would've fused Shin and Jessica, or an indie faction would've copied his Judas ability. Friday did an exemplary job designing the roles and putting the game together.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2011)

Phew. I thought I was going into the frying pan right now after TDB said what he did last day phase. I had all sorts off excuses planned.

Anyway. All I need say for now is Keikaku Doori. 

The moment Friday sent me my role I decided I wanted to die as mafia. All I had to do was shutup but I went and announced my presence with a bullshit role (so sorry Insignia ) and it went into effect. I originally just wanted to join and play as mafia myself but then Gogeta fused us and I was like profit!!! Chigoobarito then took the bait deciding to test my ''BP'' status and confirming I was BP. I then used the one-shot on Jessica while claiming to use it on azn basically winning the game for her since I could have claimed to do it on anybody else and gotten them lynched. 
Once I got into the mafia I was very pleased. We found a kick ass group of solid, active individuals from godfather to fodder. I didn't even care about surviving then I jusr wanted to waste more time for town focussing on me. TDB was pretty smart tracking me down and testing me again and if he'd just kept his suspcion to himself the following day he would have been able to try again for the kill since I was only protected by a meatshield and the second was a one-shot protect to make him think I was BP.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 13, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Shin]*

I knew my role would involve tarping 

Good game guys~


----------



## Distance (Sep 13, 2011)

hahaha pretty interesting ending. my role was pretty cool too. thanks for the game Friday!


----------



## Hawk (Sep 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Hey i'm not THAT inactive in games  .*
> 
> But whatevs my role was excellent .
> 
> Good game.



                      .


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah we were pretty scared of you Distance. You had to go. 

*[Vote MVP Belph]*

So many leaders in the faction helped relieve pressure on everyone. Well done Vash, James and Awesome too. Actually, well done everyone.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 13, 2011)

Great game, amazing roles, cringey write ups + me getting a win. What more do you want? 

Good job Friday.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 13, 2011)

So Mafia won in the end, but at least I survived and that's all that matters 

Not really sure who to give MVP though so...

*[Vote MVP Sphyer]*


----------



## Friday (Sep 13, 2011)

Tbh, shin, you were attacked more than once, but of course, you were saved b/c of roleblocks, protection, and who knows what else.

Chibason (the player) sent in the action to kill you today, but I realized that the game could potentially already end


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Sep 13, 2011)

Good game, scums.


----------



## Friday (Sep 13, 2011)

Fun Fact:

Not only did SonnyB, Greenbeast, Law and AznKuchicki win, but their roles won too


----------

